# Kat Von D MAkeup !!!!



## Macnarsandlove (Feb 27, 2008)

So i was on sephora's blog and this was the first thing that popped up:
Beauty And The Blog: Sneak Peek: Kat Von D's New Sephora Line
She collaborated w/ sephora for what looks like some of her signature red lipstick colors and an eyeshadow palette. I love her! Cant wait to buy it!


----------



## amoona (Feb 27, 2008)

Love her but the palette doesn't seem appealing. Besides the black eyeshadow it doesn't even look like anything she'd wear.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 27, 2008)

She had so much black shadow on in the Sephora blog video that she looked like an accident victim.  She should come out with a line of temporary tattoos.  Or tattoo cover up for all those tattoos girls get while they are young and naieve and don't own formal dresses or gowns.....


----------



## BadBadGirl (Feb 29, 2008)

Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## Trista (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm definitely checking it out.


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 2, 2008)

I am intrigued and will take a road trip to Sephora sometime this summer, and will make a point to check out her line!


----------



## Nicolah (Mar 2, 2008)

I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Toya (Mar 3, 2008)

I can't wait to see this - I love Kat Von D.


----------



## Labonte (Mar 5, 2008)

omg I can't wait for this


----------



## iheartangE (Mar 6, 2008)

Holy crap...I need all of that right now.  ALL of it!  Gimme!  When does this come out?


----------



## triccc (Mar 6, 2008)

I'll probably go check it out, but don't know if I would actually get anything.


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_She had so much black shadow on in the Sephora blog video that she looked like an accident victim.  She should come out with a line of temporary tattoos.  Or tattoo cover up for all those tattoos girls get while they are young and naieve and don't own formal dresses or gowns....._

 
I think it was bad lighting...she usually wears a similar look on her shows and looks fine. Also, I've seen plenty of tattooed girls look just fine in formal attire.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 10, 2008)

i like the packaging


----------



## mariaelena40 (Mar 10, 2008)

She's beautiful, I'm curious to see her different shades of red lipstick (my fav right now), but to me the shadows don't look different than what is already out there...I'll have to wait & see!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow she is totally a sweet girl...her keep mentioning her mom and her loved ones...wow.  I don't know much about her but her talk warmed my heart lol.  Looks very interesting...have to check it out when it comes out!


----------



## Babylard (Mar 10, 2008)

i agree that the palette "seeems" to have many colours she "probably" wouldn't wear or at least wear often.  I'm guessing she made it that way so its more appealing and wearable for consumers.  i've mostly seen smokey eyes with her signature red lips which is gorgeous on her.  i would have loved to see the ULTIMATE smokey palette with a gradient effect in different finishes.  how cool would that be...

well.. heres another reason why i wish i lived in the u.s. xD

i love the packaging!


----------



## hhunt2 (Apr 29, 2008)

It makes me crazy that they won't give a release date.

I've heard it may release in May but I know it will sell out once it's in store. Err...


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh gosh I'm so excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love KVD. Time to save some money...


----------



## Divinity (Apr 29, 2008)

While it's true her main eye color tend to be black or dark colors, she doesn't wear these colors all the time.  I've seen her on LA Ink without all the black.  This is so exciting, though!  I'm a HUGE fan of her work


----------



## Christina983 (May 2, 2008)

does any one know a release date yet?

thanks!


----------



## miszjenny (May 2, 2008)

who is she?  yikes


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miszjenny* 

 
_who is she?  yikes_

 
She's a celebrity tattoo artist who has her own reality show. 

Dayummm, I'm excited to see these.  Esp the red lipsticks.  Divine.


----------



## mizuki~ (May 7, 2008)

Mark your calendars for May 12th ladies!


----------



## mizuki~ (May 7, 2008)

Wait..does anybody know if this is limited edition?


----------



## newagetomatoz (May 7, 2008)

I'm so excited!!!  I'm actually very intrigued by the palettes and especially the brush set!!  The packaging is just so cute!!

And, it appears to me that this is an exclusive/LE thing.


----------



## mizuki~ (May 9, 2008)

The collection is up on the Sephora website! But the only thing you can buy is the lipsticks. I tried clicking on everything else but it says the item is not available yet. Woooo~


----------



## hawaiian_mele (May 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Wait..does anybody know if this is limited edition?_

 
I think I read on the website that they are limited edition. Maybe they'll come out with more if it's a success.


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_She had so much black shadow on in the Sephora blog video that she looked like an accident victim.  She should come out with a line of temporary tattoos.  Or tattoo cover up for all those tattoos girls get while they are young and naieve and don't own formal dresses or gowns....._

 

That would probably be a very successful product =)


----------



## mizuki~ (May 9, 2008)

Awesome, now all of them are available to buy. And yes, it is limited edition. I hope they are in stores today because I ate buying things online..Those applicaters look like double ended brushes instead of sponges!


----------



## hhunt2 (May 10, 2008)

Its available now!

Click here for a list of products:

*http://www.sephora.com/browse/article.jhtml?id=714909*

YouTube - Kat Von D For Sephora: Kat Dishes on Her Look & Fave Makeup


----------



## mizuki~ (May 10, 2008)

Anyone planning to order online? As tempted as I am, I think I'm going to wait a few days for it to be in store to actually check it out first.


----------



## seymone25 (May 10, 2008)

Does anyone actually watch the show, who made the comment that she wouldn't wear those colors? I watch the show religiously and she would wear all of the colors. Kat Von D quote was that she like her eyeshadow to be gradient, so yes there are some nude colors but who doesnt wear nudes and add a little black for umph... 

Anyway, I guess you noticed I love Kat Von D.. I will buy the moody palette and hellbent lipstick.


----------



## HockeyChick04 (May 10, 2008)

I ordered mine online yesterday when I got home and saw it was available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I spent more on this collection than I did on Naughty Nauticals. I got both eye palettes, the brush set, and 3 of the lipsticks (Lolita, Misfit, and Hellbent). I'm trying to decide if I need the fourth lipstick now, I'm trying to convince myself I don't. I can't wait for my stuff. I'm so excited!


----------



## Trista (May 11, 2008)

I'm still waiting for the sephoras here in NYC to get this because I want to swatch the colors. I want the e/s palettes and the lipsticks. I just hope the colors are pigmented.  I love Kat von D so I know i'm gonna buy from this collection no matter what. Besides I'm also a sucker for cute packaging. Ohhh i can't wait to see these!


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (May 11, 2008)

I am also Waiting until the 13th is when it comes out in my Sephora where I live. I'm So existed too! For sure I'm getting the Dark palette, liner & a few lipsticks. I watch her show and she does wear all of those colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love her style makeup.


----------



## gigglegirl (May 11, 2008)

as i have no sephora near me, I'm thinking of just ordering. 
but with the exchange rate to canada it may not be to bad.
my order list from kat's stuff:
-lolita lipstick (looks like a nice pinky colour)
-ludwig palette
-debating on getting that pinky e/l but I'll continue thinking about it.


----------



## ms.marymac (May 11, 2008)

I would love to see swatches!


----------



## HockeyChick04 (May 11, 2008)

I definitely plan on swatching things when I get them. I will be waiting by my front door for the UPS guy all week.


----------



## darkwater_soul (May 11, 2008)

The colors are GORGEOUS. I'll see if I can't get some swatches up tommorrow... hellbent and underage red will sell first, as with the darker pallette. the lippies have a smooth satiny feel to them and go on almost like NARS lip colors, very color rich. No shimmer to any of the lip colors.


----------



## dangerousmuffins (May 12, 2008)

I don't want to burst anybody's bubble, but Kat Von D's makeup is Sephora brand makeup covered by the new Kat packaging. So if you don't like Sephora brand makeup - you probably won't like this.

I was excited for this until I found this out. I thought it was going a whole brand new line...


----------



## makeupNdesign (May 12, 2008)

Does anyone know if her brushes are full-sized or travel-sized? TIA!


----------



## mizuki~ (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dangerousmuffins* 

 
_I don't want to burst anybody's bubble, but Kat Von D's makeup is Sephora brand makeup covered by the new Kat packaging. So if you don't like Sephora brand makeup - you probably won't like this.

I was excited for this until I found this out. I thought it was going a whole brand new line..._

 
Why? Is th Sephora brand bad? I never tried it.. =/


----------



## onezumi (May 12, 2008)

A lot of people don't like Sephora brand. Its not bad but its also not great. All this is is sticking things in new packages with new names. People fall for it each time...So far I wasn't impressed. IMO If this didn't have her name on it no one would care. 5 years from now...no one will care. If you enjoy it go ahead and buy it...but it's just marketing hype. I give Sephora props for making a smart business deal that sells the makeup we'd otherwise dismiss as "store brand".


----------



## dangerousmuffins (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Trista (May 12, 2008)

So I went to Sephora to check these colors out since I always love to swatch things out first on myself. Besides I'm not familiar at all with Sephora brand makeup ( for some reason I just never tried it before.) I'm disppoainted especially since the dark palette ( I think it's called Beethoven) colors are not as dark as they appear. They are more sheer than i expected. The colors are not that rich either. The gold color in the lighter palette is pretty but I have so many other colors like it. MAC, NARS and MUFE eyeshadows are much better.
The lipstick colors were pretty but once again I have better reds. Besides the reds were a bit too sheer for me too- I prefer my reds to be more matte.
So I didn't buy anything from this line and instead went right over to NARS and MUFE and blew loads of cash.


----------



## Ms. Z (May 12, 2008)

I love the packaging; I purchased the brush set today.


----------



## hhunt2 (May 12, 2008)

It is disapointing considering it's Sephora products but in Kat's packaging.  I called the Sephora near me right now, and they said they put out the products on the floor today.

I might check it out tonight.  Sephora's e/s are "okay"... I probably won't get the e/s palettes (I have bought 2 Sephora e/s in the past but didn't care too much about it... I cherish my Mac products waaayyyy more than Sephora products).


----------



## mizuki~ (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_It is disapointing considering it's Sephora products but in Kat's packaging.  I called the Sephora near me right now, and they said they put out the products on the floor today.

I might check it out tonight.  Sephora's e/s are "okay"... I probably won't get the e/s palettes (I have bought 2 Sephora e/s in the past but didn't care too much about it... I cherish my Mac products waaayyyy more than Sephora products)._

 
The Sephora in downtown or union? O_O


----------



## Kuuipo (May 13, 2008)

If it says Sephora collaborating with.....its always a Sephora product, which means several things: The packaging is cute. There will be a machine manufactured brush set (not pro quality), the eye shadows will be vivid, but anyone who has tried Sephora shadows finds them-even the individual ones and not the poorer quality palette variety, to be chalky.  Sephora lipsticks while they come in great colours are thin in quality, like MAC's or Dior Addict, or Maybelline , you will like Sephora-the texture is very light, if you are into thick lipsticks like MUFE, Mercier, Longo, NARS, Chanel,sorry.
     Some Sephora limited editions stick around,some are gone in a few months. If you take the product home and love it, you'd better stock up and lock it in an airproof truck with silica sachets.


----------



## gigglegirl (May 13, 2008)

wow thanks for the heads up about the rebranding Sephora brand. Ive not tried but I'll just wait as theres so much for me to get with MAC. It looked like fun packaging but I don't think I NEED any of it.


----------



## makeupgal (May 13, 2008)

Ugh!  I was so excited about this but now I'm not even going to bother since it's Sephora makeup.  I went to Sephora today but all they had were the lipsticks.  The lipstick quality seemed good when I swatched them but I really wanted the "Beethoven" palette.  Til now that is.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got so excited about this collaboration that I didn't even stop to reason with myself that it would be their makeup with her name on it.  So disappointing.


----------



## incorporeal_x (May 13, 2008)

How are the liquid liners?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 13, 2008)

I tested out all of this today. I must say, not a bad collection all in all. The shadows were pretty well pigmented and smooth, the liners were metallic and pretty, the lipsticks were semi matte and very creamy (if not limited in range of colors) and the brush set was decent quality. A more detailed review to come shortly


----------



## hhunt2 (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_The Sephora in downtown or union? O_O_

 
Valley Fair in Santa Clara... I was in the San Jose area that day.

They said they have everything but the brush set.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I tested out all of this today. I must say, not a bad collection all in all. The shadows were pretty well pigmented and smooth, the liners were metallic and pretty, the lipsticks were semi matte and very creamy (if not limited in range of colors) and the brush set was decent quality. A more detailed review to come shortly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm glad that someone had something good to say about this collection. 

Just because the shadows may be Sephora brand doesn't mean a damn thing. Even then, one would expect more effort with a product that has a celeb's name plastered on it. Either way, I'll still buy the palettes, and even the lipstick in Lolita - the Ludwig palette will be great for school.


----------



## dangerousmuffins (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PolyphonicLove* 

 
_I'm glad that someone had something good to say about this collection. 

Just because the shadows may be Sephora brand doesn't mean a damn thing. Even then, one would expect more effort with a product that has a celeb's name plastered on it. Either way, I'll still buy the palettes, and even the lipstick in Lolita - the Ludwig palette will be great for school. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Actually it does mean a damn thing. The shadows are Sephora brand shadows. Not a new line as they lead you to believe. Just go on MUA and see the reviews of their shadows and lip products. You are paying more for Kat's line because of the packaging. Never in the description, on Sephora, are they telling you this. They are trying to trick you.

If you like the shadows (and many people do) and the packaging - great buy it. But I just want to make sure  nobody on here will be duped by Sephora and Kat. At least now, the specktralites can make a informed decision on whether or not they will get this line.


----------



## mae13 (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dangerousmuffins* 

 
_Actually it does mean a damn thing. The shadows are Sephora brand shadows. Not a new line as they lead you to believe._

 
Er....when you look on the Kat Von D page on the Sephora site, there's a "Sephora" printed just under the name of the cosmetics line. I think they're making the collaboration pretty clear. (Not to mention that in magazine articles, the collaboration is also talked about, as in the recent edition of Lucky.)


----------



## sinergy (May 15, 2008)

The packaging is so cute! And I love the names of the shadows, but I think I will pass. I dont care for Sephora eyeshadows. aw well.


----------



## dangerousmuffins (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mae13* 

 
_Er....when you look on the Kat Von D page on the Sephora site, there's a "Sephora" printed just under the name of the cosmetics line. I think they're making the collaboration pretty clear._

 
Er... not really. The Sephora under her name suggests to me that it is a Sephora exclusive. A collaboration with Sephora, if you will. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mae13* 

 
_(Not to mention that in magazine articles, the collaboration is also talked about, as in the recent edition of Lucky.)_

 
I don't read Lucky, so how would I know???


----------



## dangerousmuffins (May 15, 2008)

here is the blurb from sephora itself:

Created by Kat Von D, tattoo artist, reality-TV star, and owner of High Voltage Tattoo, this edgy color collection exemplifies old-Hollywood glamour with an L.A. vibe. As her gorgeous face leads on, Kat is as masterful with makeup as she is with a tattoo gun. (She can throw on a full, flawless face of makeup in 15 minutes, flat. Now that's on point.) Accordingly, her passion for makeup and self-expression is inked, so to speak,* into every expert product she's created. *From pin-up perfection to rocker chic, this limited-edition lineup allows you to tap into your bad-girl side and unleash your inner artist.

Nothing in theirs suggests Sephora is telling you that the they are using Sephora makeup brand. In fact, it's telling you the quite opposite. See the bold text above.


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (May 15, 2008)

I went to sephora the day they put it out and swatch the lipsticks they are pretty and bright. The brushes are pretty decent quality. I only got one palette, Beethoven. The eyeshadows are pigmented and stay on for a long time, There are very blendable. The liners are very pretty especally the Black. So I don't think I will get anything else for awhile. Tryen to save up for upcoming Mac collection.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dangerousmuffins* 

 
_Er... not really. The Sephora under her name suggests to me that it is a Sephora exclusive. A collaboration with Sephora, if you will._

 

I can understand where you're coming from, D-Muff, but remember - this is just your opinion. and sadly, due to your statement about the shadows possibly being Sephora brand, people are missing out on what is otherwise a pretty good product. 

btw, where I quoted you, you pretty much reinforced what Mae said - that its a collaboration. Besides, isn't it obvious that it's a Sephora exclusive?


----------



## dangerousmuffins (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PolyphonicLove* 

 
_ D-Muff_

 
I love that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PolyphonicLove (May 15, 2008)

yes yes, I'm cool like that n.n


----------



## SparklyDiamonds (May 15, 2008)

The brush set is cute, but other than that the colors arent me, so money saved  I would buy the brush set if there weren't 2137293 other things I wanted lol!


----------



## mae13 (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PolyphonicLove* 

 
_I can understand where you're coming from, D-Muff, but remember - this is just your opinion. and sadly, due to your statement about the shadows possibly being Sephora brand, people are missing out on what is otherwise a pretty good product. 

btw, where I quoted you, you pretty much reinforced what Mae said - that its a collaboration. Besides, isn't it obvious that it's a Sephora exclusive? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree that it's important to remember that it's a collaboration. So is the Marc Jacobs Daisy perfume and the accessories that go with it. (And then there are lines and products exclusively and specifically created for Sephora, like the VIP line of By Terry). Clearly there can be varying levels of designer input and resultant quality, you know? (I don't think it's a matter of them slapping a logo on a ready-made palette - from the blurb that was quoted, it's obvious Kat had a LOT of input into the creation of this line, you know?)

If you don't like the product that's totally cool, but it would be a shame to discount it right off the bat based on the fact that the products were produced in conjunction with Sephora. (Personally, for example,  I have not had terrific experiences with the Blockbuster Palettes, but I really like the eyeshadow quads - not the monos.)

For what it's worth, the Sephora under the Kat von D name on the webpage was pretty obvious to me as an indicator that this was a collaboration, since it's not used in that way to indicate any other limited editions or exclusives - but then again, I suppose it can be open to interpretation. My comment in regards to Lucky magazine was just to say that in magazine articles, they are being pretty explicit about the connection between the two, and are not trying to hide it in order to 'trick' anyone, you know? That's all I meant.


----------



## bella1342 (May 15, 2008)

When I first read about this collection coming out, I think back in January or February, it was pretty clear that it was a line created by Kat, but it was Sephora brand makeup. I don't think they were trying to trick anyone. 

I was never thrilled about Sephora brand e/s... in the past I was given many single eye shadows and the first blockbuster palette as a gift. I didn't like any of it. Something kept telling me to buy one of the Kat palettes though.  So I did.  My "ludwig" palette arrived today and I have to say I'm extremely pleased with the pigmentation of the palettes, enough so to order the beethoven palette too.  I think a lot of people are missing out, but that's fine with me... because then I don't have to worry about the product selling out right away.


----------



## mizuki~ (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bella1342* 

 
_When I first read about this collection coming out, I think back in January or February, it was pretty clear that it was a line created by Kat, but it was Sephora brand makeup. I don't think they were trying to trick anyone. 

I was never thrilled about Sephora brand e/s... in the past I was given many single eye shadows and the first blockbuster palette as a gift. I didn't like any of it. Something kept telling me to buy one of the Kat palettes though.  So I did.  My "ludwig" palette arrived today and I have to say I'm extremely pleased with the pigmentation of the palettes, enough so to order the beethoven palette too.  I think a lot of people are missing out, but that's fine with me... because then I don't have to worry about the product selling out right away._

 
Oh yay! I changed the style of the site just to Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hahah I've been eyeing that Ludwig palette for the longest time but turned skeptical once I heard that the shadows aren't so great. I'm glad you like it. Going to Sephora tomorrow to check it out. Hope I like it too!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 16, 2008)

I ordered both palettes, 3 of the liners and Hellbent LS.  They should arrive today.  I am looking forward to it.  The colours are really nice.  I swatched Hellbent at the store and it is a great red.  It builds nicely.  

I am pleased.  Sephora makeup or not.


----------



## Kuuipo (May 16, 2008)

Kat picked out the colours, she had some say in the packaging, that's quite a lot since she is not an incorporated cosmetic company nor is she a chemist or a mass manufacturer. Collaborations allow exposure otherwise not afforded elsewhere. Sephora collaborations generally give you very good value for the money.


----------



## bella1342 (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Oh yay! I changed the style of the site just to Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hahah I've been eyeing that Ludwig palette for the longest time but turned skeptical once I heard that the shadows aren't so great. I'm glad you like it. Going to Sephora tomorrow to check it out. Hope I like it too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hope you like it!  Like I said, I tried many Sephora shadows, and never liked any, but these shadows are so smooth... and the pigmentation is very good.  Are they going to be the best shadows you're ever going buy?  Definitely not, but I'm pleased with my purchase. I think everyone who posted a review (on other sites too...) that actually ordered the palettes and received them already, are happy with their purchase.  The only negative comments I see are from people who don't like Sephora brand makeup, and haven't even given the palettes a chance... or even swatched them for that matter. I just wish the products were a little cheaper... say maybe $25 per palette.  That would be a lot better imo. Oh, the other thing that I don't really like is that both palettes have the same 3 e/s's in each palette.. so if you buy both palettes you will have dupes.


----------



## User40 (May 16, 2008)

I ordered the Beethoven palette; love the name. Especially love the purple shades and the packaging is beautiful. I had never heard of Kat before the launch of her m/u and haven't used Sephora brand before, but am willing to give them a try.

In her interview on YouTube, she tells how in depth her collaboration was with this line and it sounds like she was very involved, not just slapping her name on the box.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 16, 2008)

I liken it to Heatherette's collab with MAC on their collection. In interviews they talked a lot about how involved with everything they were.


----------



## jpohrer (May 16, 2008)

My Sephora got in the warm palette only.  The colors reminded me of Carbon, Scarab/Sumptous Olive, Juxt, White Tie/Casablanca, Goldmine, Tan pigment, Bronze and Espresso.  HTHS!


----------



## jillybean (May 17, 2008)

I love Kat but can't say I'm thrilled it's a Sephora brand. I don't care much for their store brand but if it would have been her collaborating with MAC (how cool would that be?), Urban Decay, etc. I would be more into it. I do love that she did this regardless, though. I love the names!


----------



## duckduck (May 18, 2008)

I can't wait to see swatches of all of this - especially the lipsticks. Anyone else notice how much the collection has been going for on e-bay?! Yeesh - I hope it doesn't sell out before I decide whether or not to make an order!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 19, 2008)

Some of the items on Sephora.com have sold out and since been restocked.  I wouldn't worry too much.  Sephora may not make this too "limited".  They'll want to milk this cash cow for all they can.  That's my guess.


----------



## dominichulinda (May 20, 2008)

I seen the palette today...it's pretty ok...I think $39 was asking price...


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 20, 2008)

Hey Kids!  Here's the goods: 

Palettes in low light:





Palettes in bright light, L-R Ludvig, Beethoven: 





L-R: MAC Russian Red, KvD Hellbent, MAC Port Red





Product Exteriors: 





Autograph Liquid Liners, L-R: Turbo Lover, Romantico, Black Metal Love









I will swatch shadows shortly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Packaging:*
The first thing you notice is the tattoo-design packaging which really captured Kat's essence, IMO.  The box it comes in is the same design as the palette exterior.  When you take the palette out of the box, the palette itself is wrapped in a shimmery, asphalt-coloured tissue paper sealed with a sticker.  

*Quality for the Money:*
I am pleased with the size.  You get a lot for your money.  Consider the brushes a waste though.  They are impossibly tiny and made of a cheap, synthetic fibre, which doesn't pick up the shadow at all.  I would recommend a good, natural-fibre brush, with medium to firm density bristles.  

*Autograph Liquid Liners:*
The liquid liners have great colour payoff and mine stayed put.  

+ Turbo Lover (Bronze Plum) is a really unique colour.  Gorgeous.  

+ I also purchased Romantico (Burnished antiqued gold).  Romantico is the gold I die for.  It's blackened to the point where it almost appears dark olive.  Beautiful!

+ The third liner I purchased is Black Metal Love.  It is a matte black with tiny flecks of silver.  The colour is just as promised and very pretty. 

*Painted Love Lipsticks: *
The only one that moved me was 'Hellbent'.  I have swatched it above, between Russian Red and Port Red.  It is definitely a blue-based red.  'Hellbent' might look intimidating and dark for some, but it has a nice buildable colour payoff.  You could easily sheer it down with clear lip balm, if you wish.  Personally, I love it full-on dark, so I pile it on!  

*The Palettes:*
Like I mentioned before, a lot of bang for your buck.  Great colours!  Just a note: both palettes contain the colours: 'Lucifer' (black), 'Leather' (brown) and 'Tequila' (champagne highlight).  'Lucifer' is very similar to MAC Carbon and has great payoff.  'Leather' is a med-dark, neutral-based brown that will work on most.  Might pull slightly gray on dark skin.  It would be great in the brows on some, as well.  'Tequila' is a great highlight colour that is very similar to MAC Nylon.  The formulation of the shadows aren't quite as fine as MACs, but still relatively good quality. I really think these palettes are WoC-friendly, as well.

*Ludwig*: The more neutral palette, has a lot of potential.  All of the shadows have great colour payoff with the exception of 'Clay', which is a nearly invisible, MAC lustre-type formula.  'Nuf said. 

'Downtown' reminds me of MAC Mythology, but in a formula that actually works.  The stand-out winners are the two greens though.  Gorgeous! They are described as: 'Orbi' (golden green shimmer), 'Dimebag' (metallic lime green).  'Dimebag' reminds me of MAC's DC'd Sprout, but 'Dimebag' is a much smoother formulation. 'Orbi' is better described as a darker, olive green with gold shimmer.

With the exception of 'Clay' (the crappy, lustre-type shadow), 'Lucifer' and 'Leather' (both mattes), the rest of the shadows are a shimmer formula similar to MAC's frost formula (maybe slightly more subdued though).

*Beethoven:* The cool-toned palette, with the more dramatic colours is my fave.  With the exception of 'Lucifer', 'Leather' and 'Rad Purple' (all mattes), the rest of the shadows are a shimmer formula. 

'Speed Blue' is similar to Flashtrack.  'Razor Grey' is the stand-out winner in this palette.  It is a silvery, light-grey, with elements of blue and green.  Very unique.  

'Galeano' is described as metallic medium plum shimmer, but I would say it is better desribed as a soft, tauped lavender.  

'Sinner' is a very soft light purple with slight black pearl.  Doesn't really show up that strongly. 

*Final Take:* 
These are fun.  I like them and am pleased with the money spent.  I will swatch shadows and list MAC dupes shortly.


----------



## gigglegirl (May 20, 2008)

oh wow....seeing the packaging in a real picture and not a stock photo just amplifies it!

I really want to order a liquid liner or two! That bronzed plum....yum! Is it close to Macroviolet f/l? I unfortunately would have to order unseen as there is no sephora in my city....

thanks in advance!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 20, 2008)

MAC_Whore, you sold me!  I can't wait to get my hands on Beethoven and those liquid liners!  Thanks for the time you took for the breakdown, you rock!


----------



## sinergy (May 20, 2008)

those pics do make the shadows look way better. i cant wait to see dimebag and orbi swatched! and I think now I might want to try those liquid liners!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_those pics do make the shadows look way better. i cant wait to see dimebag and orbi swatched! and I think now I might want to try those liquid liners!!!_

 
Looking at your avatar, you would totally rock Orbi and Dimebag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_....That bronzed plum....yum! Is it close to Macroviolet f/l? I unfortunately would have to order unseen as there is no sephora in my city....

thanks in advance!_

 
Somewhat.  MAC describes Macroviolet as a smokey plum with red pearl. The Turbo Lover liner is described as a bronzed metallic plum.

When I swatch Turbo Lover next to Macroviolet, Turbo looks slightly more brown and slightly more red.  Turbo also has small flecks of silver shimmer.  I'll post a comparison pic later.


----------



## duckduck (May 20, 2008)

After those pictures and that review, I couldn't get my credit card out fast enough! Please tell me that MAC and Sephora have you on commission, MAC_Whore, 'cause seriously, between this, the swatch forums, and the color stories it is more than well deserved!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duckduck* 

 
_After those pictures and that review, I couldn't get my credit card out fast enough! Please tell me that MAC and Sephora have you on commission, MAC_Whore, 'cause seriously, between this, the swatch forums, and the color stories it is more than well deserved!_

 
I wish they did..lol!  They can pay me in product!


----------



## ms.marymac (May 20, 2008)

Why do I have to be such a palette whore? *backs away from this thread* Must pay car insurance, must pay car insurance....


----------



## mizuki~ (May 20, 2008)

Wow thanks MAC_Whore for the awesome pictures and reviews! Now I _know_ I really want those palettes! The picture on the website do the colors no justice. At all! 

ms.marymac: LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you're hilarious!


----------



## User40 (May 21, 2008)

Thank you, thank you MAC_Whore for posting the great pics and review. I ordered the Beethoven palette, but was undecided about  Ludwig until I saw your pics and am definitely getting it now. I have also ordered Lolita and Underage Red l/s's and the brush set.

I watched several of Kat's interviews on YouTube and she's such a sweetie.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 21, 2008)

Here's the swatch photos I promised: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Ludwig Palette*

Top Row: Tequila, Clay, Downtown, Baroque, Leather
Bottom Row: Lucifer, Orbi, Dimebag










*Beethoven Palette*

Top Row: Sinner, Rad Purple, Galeano, Leather
Bottom Row: Tequila, Lucifer, Speed Blue, Razor Gray






L-R: Sinner, Rad Purple, Galeano, Leather





L-R:  Tequila, Lucifer, Speed Blue, Razor Gray





These were all taken without any base underneath them, as I wanted you to see the true colours.  I would recommend using a base with these though.

gigglegirl, here's the eye liner comparison pic: 

L-R: MAC's Macroviolet Fluidline, KVD's Turbo Lover Liquid Liner


----------



## ms.marymac (May 21, 2008)

OK. After seeing swatches I think I need the Beethoven Palette. And Hellbent. *smacks head on desk* No I don't. lol


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_OK. After seeing swatches I think I need the Beethoven Palette. And Hellbent. *smacks head on desk* No I don't. lol_

 
OK, then drive carefully, as there goes the car ins! lol  Now you can't drive over and try that peanut butter bacon burger.  lol


----------



## User40 (May 21, 2008)

Uh-oh, I think I'm going to have to get the eyeliner too. I keep telling myself I'm helping to stimulate the economy. I really wish MAC and Kat had done a collaboration.


----------



## duckduck (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Here's the swatch photos I promised: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Ludwig Palette*

Top Row: Tequila, Clay, Downtown, Baroque, Leather
Bottom Row: Lucifer, Orbi, Dimebag





_

 
Wow, Clay does really suck! Also, I should seriously know this by now, but what is your skintone MAC_Whore?


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duckduck* 

 
_Wow, Clay does really suck! Also, I should seriously know this by now, but what is your skintone MAC_Whore?_

 
Seriously!  I swatched it and said, "Clay What?!!!?!"  They should be embarassed over putting Clay in that palette.  It might look good over a base that looks good on it's own, like Rubenesque Paint Pot, but even that might be a stretch.

I am an NW20 to 25, depending how diligent I am with the self tanner.  Hmmm, my skintone was listed in my signature, but I erased it to change something and obviously got side-tracked. Hadn't noticed my sig was gone.....I'm sharp.  lol


----------



## ms.marymac (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_OK, then drive carefully, as there goes the car ins! lol  Now you can't drive over and try that peanut butter bacon burger.  lol_

 
Lol! I do have a bike though.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_Lol! I do have a bike though._

 
You are going to look soooo hot sporting your Kat Von D eyes as you bike to work!


----------



## MsButterfli (May 22, 2008)

i just picked up Beethoven and bout to run back out to get Ludwig...i got that freakin Fiberwig mascara and do NOT like it at all, so i figured i might as well get the other palette now lol


----------



## sofabean (May 22, 2008)

the brushes are extremely tempting. i'm such a sucker for packaging! but if they're machine produced, then no thank you.


----------



## mizuki~ (May 22, 2008)

I got Ludwig! They sold out of Beethoven at my Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What the hell is up with the brushes that come in the palette? They look more like lip brushes hahah


----------



## MsButterfli (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_I got Ludwig! They sold out of Beethoven at my Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What the hell is up with the brushes that come in the palette? They look more like lip brushes hahah_

 
lol yeah they do, i really thought the same thing lol. i did a coworkers makeup with some MAC pigments and amazingly it worked well but yeah they aint gonna work for these shadows lol


----------



## PolyphonicLove (May 24, 2008)

I really want Ludwig - perfect for school and work. Beethoven would be awesome as well. Loved seeing the photos and reviews! I'm sold. :]


----------



## Papa_Keilbasa (May 25, 2008)

I got Romantico liner and it's soo beautiful, I love it! I want both the palettes x] ['cause I'm greedy, hahahhahaa! xD] but mostly Beethoven.
Did anyone  get Lolita lip paint? I'd love to see it swatched!


----------



## duckduck (May 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Papa_Keilbasa* 

 
_I got Romantico liner and it's soo beautiful, I love it! I want both the palettes x] ['cause I'm greedy, hahahhahaa! xD] but mostly Beethoven.
Did anyone  get Lolita lip paint? I'd love to see it swatched!_

 
Oh oh - I did! It is such a unique color! In the tube, I kinda thought it would be more of a mauve pink or a "dusty rose" as described on the site. On me, however, it is a surprisingly dark and opaque brick-mauve. A terrible description, I know, but I will try to swatch it tomorrow for you so you can see it.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 25, 2008)

Duck duck, what else did you pick up?


----------



## duckduck (May 25, 2008)

Oh god - way too much! Both palettes, Lolita, and Hellbent. Also, I am still eying those liners, but I prefer fluidlines so I'll probably be able to resist


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duckduck* 

 
_Oh god - way too much! Both palettes, Lolita, and Hellbent. Also, I am still eying those liners, but I prefer fluidlines so I'll probably be able to resist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol!  Too fun.  Enjoy.


----------



## StephsCl (Jun 2, 2008)

MAC_WHORE great review, I couldn't of said it any better... I'm still drooling over the greens...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's some more eyeshadow swatches for you guys.  I was quite pleased with the eyeshadow quality and color pay-off.  Great deal for what you get. The Blue and Greens were stand-out colors for me.  What's your favorites?


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (Jun 3, 2008)

i want to know if she actually wears the makeup? lol 

i think the packaging looks so cheap, they couldve designed it better


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jun 4, 2008)

bah, the blue is the only stand out colour in beethoven. its the blue I'd been looking for! and I love the black. really deep.


----------



## User40 (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh, I love the packaging for this collection. It has a sort of rubbery feel to it, though the plastic doesn't feel solid like MAC cases. The brush set is a different matter, however. I wasn't expecting a lot from the brushes. I knew they wouldn't be as nice as MAC's, but the case, though cute, is REALLY cheap. Overall, I thought the collection was very nice, but the brushes way overpriced.

I'm loving Lolita l/s and the purples in Beethoven.


----------



## makeupgal (Jun 7, 2008)

Okay, so I said there was no way I was buying this stuff cuz it's Sephora makeup...  Well, I checked it out and bought both eyeshadow palettes.  The texture is good and the colors are really pretty.  I really liked the lipsticks too.  So I stand corrected.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupgal* 

 
_Okay, so I said there was no way I was buying this stuff cuz it's Sephora makeup...  Well, I checked it out and bought both eyeshadow palettes.  The texture is good and the colors are really pretty.  I really liked the lipsticks too.  So I stand corrected._

 
They are hard to resist, aren't they?  lol


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jun 8, 2008)

beethoven = <3
left - with flash
right - natural light


----------



## daniellefc (Jun 9, 2008)

i love these too! i have never tried sephora brand eyeshadows before either, but just about everywhere i've read ppl saying they are much better quality than sephora brand. 
 i ordered beethoven first. i am really happy with how buildable lucifer is, sometimes i'm heavy handed w/ darker shades and i havent had a problem with this one.  i adore raxor and speed blue. those are probably my favorites. anyways as soon as i tried these i got online and ordered ludwig, lol, and am equally pleased with this palette(with the exception of clay. boo.). great neutrals.  
i want to buy a couple of the lipsticks but i think i'll wait for swatches too.


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 13, 2008)

i'm only going to buy the lipsticks, i breathe red lips... but uhhh, KATs make up her self is always matte shadows pretty much, i don't understand why there is only one or two matte colours in the collection! wtf?!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeroSOUL* 

 
_..... KATs make up her self is always matte shadows pretty much, i don't understand why there is only one or two matte colours in the collection! wtf?!_

 
True.  Probably to appeal more to the general population.  A palette of all/mostly mattes might not sell as much.  That being said, I'd be all over it!  I am rediscovering my mattes lately.  

Aside from the fact that I was wearing way too many frosts lately (I love them, don't get me wrong), I started to incorporate a lot more mattes to improve my techniques.  Mattes are a little more unforgiving, so they force you to step up your game.  

lol...I have to laugh.  I talk about eye shadow application like it is heart surgery!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 14, 2008)

Sorry if this has already been said. But to let you know the kat von d shadows are sephora brand reforumlated. all sephora shaodows are gonna be re relaeased with this new forumula. so u are just getting kats packaging...with the shaodw you already know and love (or hate)


----------



## luvme4me (Jul 7, 2008)

By any chance does anyone know what products were used on Denise Richards on Inked magazine with Kat Von D, it most likely should of been from Kat's line.


----------



## glimmerglammer (Jul 12, 2008)

it looks a little too gothic-y for me


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Jul 15, 2008)

According to beauty and the blog Kat and Sephora are extending the line. All it says is that they are adding another palette with blues and grays called "Metal Orchestra" and there will be at least one more lipstick in a dark shade. I have been satisfied with what I have gotten from her collection already (both palettes and all the lipsticks) so I might be able to justify buying more as long as the colors don't get to repetitive. Hopefully more info comes soon.


----------



## Divinity (Jul 15, 2008)

^^
Oooh thanks for the heads up!  I bought the Beethoven palette and then went back for the Ludwig - I just can't get over Dimebag and Orbi (so pretty!).  I tried the really red lippie and it just looked orange on me.  I do love the liners - I got Metal Love.  I prefer them to fluidlines sometimes because I don't necessarily need the staying power and the application is so easy.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 16, 2008)

Woot! Best makeup news I've heard today!


----------



## AmyAngel (Jul 17, 2008)

Another palette? I love palettes. I have the Beethoven one, and have been really pleased with it. I had thought that Tequila would never get used, but it actually works well on me! I get no shimmer at all out of the purple, though it looks glittery in the palette, but that's OK, I am overloaded on shimmery makeup and needed some mattes!


----------



## magi (Jul 29, 2008)

I received my BEETHOVEN some weeks ago and I am so in love :-o The colors are so wonderful and the texture gorgeous. I am thinking about a backup *lol* My fav is the RAD VIOLET

















Some looks made with it:


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 1, 2008)

Magi, those are the best swatches I've seen so far. Hot looks, too!


----------



## peacelover18 (Aug 10, 2008)

New Kat von D Products:

*Rock n' Roll Eyeshadow Duo*

*Lightning Lip Gloss*

The eyeshadow duos look pretty, but 20 bucks apiece? I'll pass.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Aug 10, 2008)

Hmmm... I don't think I can justify buying a duo for 20.00 . I have yet to get both Kat palletes, which I fully intend to do next weekend at some point. The colors for the duos look okay, but I'll wait till I see some swatches to really make my decision.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 10, 2008)

The duos being so close in colour seem kind of boring, imo.  I would have been happier with another palette or duos that are more contrasted in colouring and packaged in Nars type duo containers.

I will give the lip glosses a try if the colours move me and they smell OK.  

I would have to see the shadow duo sizes and their quality before I determine if they were worth my $20.  That being said, the palettes were $34 for *8* shadows.  Sephora realized what a cash cow they have in this line, so they are now pumping up prices of new items.  I saw that coming a mile away.


----------



## mizuki~ (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_The duos being so close in colour seem kind of boring, imo.  I would have been happier with another palette or duos that are more contrasted in colouring and packaged in Nars type duo containers._

 
Yeup. They are wayyy too similar from what I can see. It could be different in person though..


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jpohrer* 

 
_My Sephora got in the warm palette only. The colors reminded me of Carbon, Scarab/Sumptous Olive, Juxt, White Tie/Casablanca, Goldmine, Tan pigment, Bronze and Espresso. HTHS!_

 
 I keep looking at the Ludwig palette. I already have Carbon, Scarab, Juxt, Tan pigment, Bronze, and Expresso. I also have several Nylon's which Jen said resembles Tequila, and then I have my own skin which she said resembles Clay (I'm NW20, lol!!). So I guess I'll pass on this. Maybe...!

The Riff Raff duo looks pretty gorgeous. But why is this stuff so expensive? I'm very hesitant because I have used several singles and lip liners from the Sephora brand and I was very disappointed. I am really confused as to why they made duos of such similar shades as well.


----------



## mae13 (Aug 10, 2008)

I think perhaps the textures/finishes are supposed to be different?


----------



## jardinaires (Aug 10, 2008)

the brushes are beautiful, the brush roll and handles. the actual brushes are very soft, but nothing spectacular.. something fun to have just because they're so pretty. as far as the eye shadow palettes go, the packaging was very pretty but the colors were kind of boring try to be pseudo-goth colors, lots of darker shades with semi-alright color payoff. i just wasn't so impressed. i didn't swatch any of the lipsticks but the colors were pretty.. when i went to look at everything though there were a few people standing around swatching colors, but they were definitely all the same demographic: mall rats..


----------



## NotteRequiem (Aug 11, 2008)

Well now I'm bummed out.

The Palettes (Ludwig and Beethoven) are sold out both online and in stores. I -really- hope they get another shipment out, because I haven't had the time or cash to pick these up. I will be so sad if I can't get these before they're dc/d.

T_T


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mae13* 

 
_I think perhaps the textures/finishes are supposed to be different?_

 
They are, but still..it's just kinda disappointing, imo.


----------



## christinakate (Sep 26, 2008)

Hah.
I was at the eaton center for her release for the line, and she was there and i got her autograph and stuff.
But anyways, the line is great i bought it all.
The lipsticks are amazing, and the brush set is rather well too.


----------



## flymestza (Sep 26, 2008)

I love the Ludwig and Beethoven palettes.  I just wish they were not LE!


----------



## mae13 (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_Well now I'm bummed out.

The Palettes (Ludwig and Beethoven) are sold out both online and in stores. I -really- hope they get another shipment out, because I haven't had the time or cash to pick these up. I will be so sad if I can't get these before they're dc/d.

T_T_

 
I don't know if this is across the board in all stores, but some locations have received stock of the palettes - at least the Ludwig for now. You might want to call around places near you to see.

And as for the e/s duos - color me not too thrilled. The colors are pretty, and the matte-ish sides are nice, but the sparkly side is pretty darn sparkly. Poor color payoff, and lots of glitter.


----------



## jenavii (Oct 21, 2008)

*What do you guys N' gals think of Kat Von D eyeshadows?*

I wanna buy some of the eyeshadow duas, but I'd like the opinion of someone who has used it before I purchase it online. I've heard they're pretty pigmented, but I'm not sure.

Any feedback?


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: What do you guys N' gals think of Kat Von D eyeshadows?*

Isn't it just Sephora brand in special packaging? Because I thought it was called 'Kat von D _for_ Sephora' or something.. if that's the case then they are just ok to me. The e/s palettes have some pretty colors but I wouldn't count on a superior formula or anything..  

i could be wrong, they may have improved on it but from what I've tried of sephora eyeshadows they're not the greatest.


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: What do you guys N' gals think of Kat Von D eyeshadows?*

I have the palette called Ludwig and I absolutely LOVE it!  The eyeshadows are super pigmented and have a satiny finish.  They go on really well.  The black eyeshadow goes on smooth and doesn't have a lot of fallout.  I use this when I do my smokey eyes.  The palette I have also has browns and greens in it.  All the eyeshadows go on well and blend well.  They go on the eye like the color they are in the palette.

The brushes they come with are actually really good, too.  You get two shader brushes that look kind of like lip brushes.  I use them to line my eye, and they're super soft.  

Kat von D also has some other eyeshadows there, but they're not comperable to the palettes.  I mean, you get a duo eyeshadow for $20 or a palette for $36.  I'll take the palette.  She created the makeup line, and it's sold exclusively at Sephora.  I really want the other palette, the one with the pretty blues and purple, but I haven't gotten around to getting it.  The eyeshadows are the same, but I know there was a complaint about the glittery purple not being as pigmented.  But then again, can ANYONE make a great sparkly dark purple?


----------



## mae13 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: What do you guys N' gals think of Kat Von D eyeshadows?*

If you're talking about the palettes, they're both quite excellent. Clay is the only color that is not good - it has this weird crumbly texture with poor payoff, but the other colors are really nice and pigmented. Good quality and definitely better than the Sephora brand eyeshadows.

If you mean the new duos...eh. The less sparkly side is ok, but the shimmery side is all sparkle and not much else. They're not my favorite.


----------



## jenavii (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: What do you guys N' gals think of Kat Von D eyeshadows?*

Nice... i wanted to buy them online but i guess ill just go in the store to check em out, thanks everyone!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: What do you guys N' gals think of Kat Von D eyeshadows?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Isn't it just Sephora brand in special packaging? Because I thought it was called 'Kat von D for Sephora' or something.. if that's the case then they are just ok to me. The e/s palettes have some pretty colors but I wouldn't count on a superior formula or anything.. 

i could be wrong, they may have improved on it but from what I've tried of sephora eyeshadows they're not the greatest.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
This is completly true, Except they did change the formula so these are supposto be better and all sephora shadows from here on out will be created using the new formula


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 24, 2008)

I went in to Sephora with the intention of picking up Gunshine LG today and man was I disappointed.  I didn't like any of them.  No colour payoff. Waay tooo sheer.


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: What do you guys N' gals think of Kat Von D eyeshadows?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_This is completly true, Except they did change the formula so these are supposto be better and all sephora shadows from here on out will be created using the new formula_

 
Good to know, thanks


----------



## peacelover18 (Oct 25, 2008)

New KVD stuff:

"Pandora's Box" Makeup Bag:
Sephora: Kat Von D Kat's Pandora's Box: Makeup & Travel Bags

Mini Lipgloss Set:
Sephora: Kat Von D Lightning Lipglosses Mini Set: Lip Gloss

2 new Lipsticks:
Sephora: Kat Von D Holiday Lipstick: Lipstick

And a new "Metal Orchestra" palette:
Sephora: Kat Von D True Romance Eyeshadow Palette - Metal Orchestra: Eyeshadow


----------



## mae13 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: What do you guys N' gals think of Kat Von D eyeshadows?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_This is completly true, Except they did change the formula so these are supposto be better and all sephora shadows from here on out will be created using the new formula_

 
Hasn't happened yet, though I've heard the same rumor.

As it stands, the best textures from the current Sephora brand eyeshadows are the Chrome and to some degree the Pearl - they go on relatively well and are fairly smooth, but they definitely need a good primer to last and to show up vibrantly. The Mat shades are useless unless you like a super-sheer look, and the Strass are pure disco glitter with little pigmentation.


----------



## Lilaaa (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peacelover18* 

 
_New KVD stuff:

"Pandora's Box" Makeup Bag:
Sephora: Kat Von D Kat's Pandora's Box: Makeup & Travel Bags

Mini Lipgloss Set:
Sephora: Kat Von D Lightning Lipglosses Mini Set: Lip Gloss

2 new Lipsticks:
Sephora: Kat Von D Holiday Lipstick: Lipstick

And a new "Metal Orchestra" palette:
Sephora: Kat Von D True Romance Eyeshadow Palette - Metal Orchestra: Eyeshadow




_

 
I already have both of the original palettes. Now I wanna get the Metal Orchestra one next


----------



## xoleaxo (Oct 30, 2008)

i just bought the Beethoven palette and am in loveee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i really liked almost everything from the line besides a few of the eyeshadow duos.  it's funny because i went to MAC first to get a holiday palette and was kind of underwhelmed.. then i went next door to Sephora and got super excited about Kat's line!  i told my husband i should have skipped MAC.. haha!

i had sephora brand eyeshadows before and they weren't the best quality, so i was really surprised that the shadows in the palettes were so pigmented.  they're super smooth, too.  

i'm seriously putting the Ludwig palette and some of the lipsticks/glosses on my christmas list!


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 30, 2008)

WOW! Those blues in the new palette look beautiful!! Somebody please swatch it if you got it


----------



## NotteRequiem (Nov 2, 2008)

When someone gets the "Metal Orchestra" palette, let us know! I just discovered it after putting in my order for the two original palettes yesterday. D: 

Ah well, good thing I got paid on Friday, right?


----------



## new-xero (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: What do you guys N' gals think of Kat Von D eyeshadows?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiss and Makeup* 

 
_I have the palette called Ludwig and I absolutely LOVE it!  The eyeshadows are super pigmented and have a satiny finish.  They go on really well.  The black eyeshadow goes on smooth and doesn't have a lot of fallout.  I use this when I do my smokey eyes.  The palette I have also has browns and greens in it.  All the eyeshadows go on well and blend well.  They go on the eye like the color they are in the palette.

The brushes they come with are actually really good, too.  You get two shader brushes that look kind of like lip brushes.  I use them to line my eye, and they're super soft.  

Kat von D also has some other eyeshadows there, but they're not comperable to the palettes.  I mean, you get a duo eyeshadow for $20 or a palette for $36.  I'll take the palette.  She created the makeup line, and it's sold exclusively at Sephora.  I really want the other palette, the one with the pretty blues and purple, but I haven't gotten around to getting it.  The eyeshadows are the same, but I know there was a complaint about the glittery purple not being as pigmented.  But then again, can ANYONE make a great sparkly dark purple?_

 
I'm way late, but I've had good luck with Vixen by Too Faced for a dark glittery purple


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_When someone gets the "Metal Orchestra" palette, let us know! I just discovered it after putting in my order for the two original palettes yesterday. D: 

Ah well, good thing I got paid on Friday, right?_

 
I bought the Metal Orchestra palette a few days ago.  I haven't worn it yet, but from the swatches I made in the store the shades are pigmented and divine.


----------



## Meisje (Jan 4, 2009)

I bought the brushes and I love four of them: brow, blending, eyeshadow and smudge.

Brow: good for brows or other lashline activity!

Blending: Great for blending, putting on small quantities of shadow, patting a highlight in the centre of the lid, applying shadow to the lower lashline

Eyeshadow: Nice and fluffy for applying colors and blending

Smudge: Same as above

The eyeliner one is awfully stiff and hard, but I haven't worn any liner that needs a brush since I got them, so I'm not sure about it yet.

The cosmetic line looks great, but I have similar colors in other lines already.


----------



## Emily_3383 (Jan 20, 2009)

Has anyone else tried the glosses?  Id really like to try one but I wanted some opinions. thanks!


----------



## Lexz68 (Jan 20, 2009)

I just bought the Beethoven palette over the Christmas holidays. I love it! The shadows are so soft and blendable, and incredibly pigmented! Way better than the regular Sephora brand eyeshadows.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Emily_3383* 

 
_Has anyone else tried the glosses?  Id really like to try one but I wanted some opinions. thanks!_

 
I bought the mini set and returned it.  The colours looked lovely in the tube, but went on SO sheer.  Aside from the sheerness, the formula and doe foot applicator make it very difficult to get any decent amount of it on.


----------



## KarlaKayM (Feb 5, 2009)

I would like to get the Red Lipstick! Looks pretty~


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm late to this thread but have the Ludwig palette. Absolutely love it! I do wish there was a shadow the color of Shroom in it though.


----------



## joey_zane (Mar 21, 2009)

Does anyone know of any way that UK gals could get hold of this line??  I am in love with Backstage Bambi l/s but cannot order from the Sephora site as they don't ship to the UK :'(


----------



## doomkitteh (Mar 21, 2009)

I guess the only way would be to get a cp or ebay - but there's not many on ebay.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 21, 2009)

Of the new additions to the line, I am loving my: 

Backstage Bambi LS
Call Girl Liquid Liner
Eyegasm Liquid Liner
Homie Liquid Liner
Rhi-Venge Liquid Liner
Brass Knuckles Liquid Liner

I haven't had a chance to play with the new concealer, but the price is kind of much.  It will have to wow me.  I feel like I can get the same thing with MAC's less expensive Select Cover Up.


----------



## nebbish (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm a little late, but I have to put in my two cents!

I LOVE this line!
I bought the Beethoven pallet cos they didn't have Metal Orchestra when I went. Anyway, I LOVE IT. I use it almost daily. The brown is the perfect shade for my eyebrows & the black makes a lovely liner if you use a moist brush. Rad Purple is my FAVORITE. 
The little brushes that came with it are pretty much useless, at least for me. They aren't big enough to really do anything cept maybe line or fill your eyebrows.


----------



## Frosting (Apr 5, 2009)

I bought the Lolita lipstick a couple of weeks ago and it is very long lasting in addition to being a great color that works on a lot of different people.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 7, 2009)

i love the line BUT if you watch her show, you will notice that she doesn't even wear this shit.  I bought that electric blue liquid eyeliner at hot topic that she wears(before she came out with her own line). I love the red lipstick and the packaging.  other then that I will stick to my mac.


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 15, 2009)

There's a new palette!! Sephora: Kat Von D True Romance Eyeshadow Palette - Gypsy: Eyeshadow Sets. I want it!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 16, 2009)

i used my kat von d palette once and it was a bit chalky and hard to blend. i'll try it again though. i've heard rave reviews about kat von d makeup so i'm not givin' up yet!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_There's a new palette!! Sephora: Kat Von D True Romance Eyeshadow Palette - Gypsy: Eyeshadow Sets. I want it!!_

 
15% off at Sephora too!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 16, 2009)

Woot!  I want that gypsy palette! 

I just noticed something.  Were the lip glosses always called "Lightning Sheer Lip Gloss"?  I don't remember the term "sheer" being in the title.  Maybe they just added it, as they are planning more lip glosses with richer pigmentation.

Hmmmmm...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_There's a new palette!! Sephora: Kat Von D True Romance Eyeshadow Palette - Gypsy: Eyeshadow Sets. I want it!!_

 
That looks HOT!  I want that and the Beethoven Palette now.


----------



## Miz Pina (Apr 17, 2009)

+1 for the Gypsy palette!

I would love one filled with deep and vibrant reds, oranges & golds - because I am obsessed with finding the perfect fiery eye shadow look at the moment. Currently using: Jesses Girl Rouge Flambe, Firespot, Goldmine, JG Sunlit Cactus & Dreammaker.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 17, 2009)

delete


----------



## xKiKix (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Lastly, I  found the palette of eye shadows were extremely tempting. I keep telling myself that I can  duplicate them, but it is so convenient having all the shadows in one kit.   I liked the designs too with the black back drop._

 
funny story i told myself that too when i overlook her palettes on the sephora website but when then i went to the store and actually tried it. the main reason why i brought it because each palette has like two quads for looks and it's just SOOOO convenient to have all these colors in one palette when creating a look. i cant say no to that idea. but the colors are fairly dupe-able so it's not like it's anything to go too crazy over. the packaging is SOOOO pretty though. lol


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 19, 2009)

I thought Gpysy looked like it had Swimming and Humid in it. Possibly even the new Style Warriors' yellow shade??


----------



## ali_92 (Apr 20, 2009)

I love the new gypsy palette! Its too bad there is no Sephora in the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm going to go and stalk ebay now......


----------



## Meisje (Apr 20, 2009)

I read a magazine article recently about her makeup preferences. She does wear some of the line, and some other stuff. I like the fact that she was totally honest about it and not all "OH I ONLY WEAR MY STUFF EXCLUSIVELY" and then sneaking off to Sephora in a wig and sunglasses to buy Urban Decay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Update on the liner brush --- I pushed it really hard against my palm and it got rid of the stiffness; now it's soft and nice. I do really like these brushes.


----------



## LostinBubbles (Apr 22, 2009)

OMG! An automatic must have!! These palettes have fantastic pigmentation and such a great range of colors...I want it, I need it, I must have it!


----------



## Face2Mac (Apr 26, 2009)

Black, stryker (green duochrome reminds me of bluebrown p/g), frankie (light plum frost), hawkwind (white duochrome-bluegreen),
brass (yellow cream e/s not cream a real cream like a paintpot), birdcage (lime green matte like), ego (green with blue undertones), gunner (green with green glitter)


----------



## NappyMACDiva3 (Apr 26, 2009)

I just received the Gypsy palette and it is gorgeous and very pigmented.  I have the Beethoven palette also and love it.  Great price and product.  Also the Gypsy is LE like the 3rd palette that came out.  I suggest to get it soon if you really want it.  I waited too long on the Metal Orchestral palette and missed out.  I still want it, but don't want to pay ebay prices.  I was hoping Sephora would bring it back. I hope they still will.


----------



## KJBarbie (Apr 26, 2009)

I still say she should do one with purples, maroons, wines...oh it'd be beautiful. I'd probably buy a couple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As far as the gypsy palette, it's pretty...but I hardly touch greens. My Ludwig contains enough greens to last me.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 5, 2009)

I just got the Gypsy palette and love it, the colours swatch beautifully. I will wear a look with them soon


----------



## makeup_queen81 (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_






Black, stryker (green duochrome reminds me of bluebrown p/g), frankie (light plum frost), hawkwind (white duochrome-bluegreen),
brass (yellow cream e/s not cream a real cream like a paintpot), birdcage (lime green matte like), ego (green with blue undertones), gunner (green with green glitter)_

 

i really want to get that palette.. i have the Beethoven one and love it..i was surprised how pigmented it is for Sephora,,,however i think the l/s suck


----------



## hawaii02 (May 6, 2009)

Is this a palette just for the bigger Sephora stores?? It was odd to go to my store and they only had 2 of the other palettes.


----------



## aziajs (May 7, 2009)

Here is a sneak at Kat's fall shoot:

Beauty And The Blog: Buh-Bye, Tattoos: Kat Von D Makes Her Ink Disappear


----------



## makeup_queen81 (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Here is a sneak at Kat's fall shoot:

Beauty And The Blog: Buh-Bye, Tattoos: Kat Von D Makes Her Ink Disappear_

 

maybe i should get that concealer...my dad still doesn't know i have tattoos...and i got my first one over 10 years ago..lol


----------



## widdershins (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeup_queen81* 

 
_maybe i should get that concealer...my dad still doesn't know i have tattoos...and i got my first one over 10 years ago..lol_

 

Haha amen to that! My dad thinks I draw mine on everyday with pen. Silliness


----------



## makeup_queen81 (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widdershins* 

 
_Haha amen to that! My dad thinks I draw mine on everyday with pen. Silliness _

 

haha..thats funny....a few years ago he kinda saw one on my leg and i told him it was my socks...lol

you know whats sad...i'm married with 2 kids and i STILL haven't told him...my dad is very old school traditional


----------



## widdershins (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeup_queen81* 

 
_haha..thats funny....a few years ago he kinda saw one on my leg and i told him it was my socks...lol

you know whats sad...i'm married with 2 kids and i STILL haven't told him...my dad is very old school traditional_

 
Omg I know what you mean exactly. I'm 23 and I still have flashbacks to when I came home with a lip piercing at 18. He about lost his miiiiind.


----------



## hawaii02 (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KJBarbie* 

 
_I still say she should do one with purples, maroons, wines...oh it'd be beautiful. I'd probably buy a couple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 h
As far as the gypsy palette, it's pretty...but I hardly touch greens. My Ludwig contains enough greens to last me._

 
OOH, LOVE that idea! Great color palette for the fall and holidays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I ordered the Gypsy palette today in-store. I didn't realize that a customer can order whatever and not have to order $50 worth of stuff..plus no tax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The girl who took my order had a polish on that looked similar to Love and Friendship..going to get it next time!


----------



## ladyJ (May 9, 2009)

Which palette is better? Beethoven, Ludwing, or Gypsy? I saw swatches of the Metal Orchestra one and it looks sooo pretty but I don't think they carry in stores anymore right?


----------



## Showyn (May 9, 2009)

Kat Von D is my hero! This girl is an AMAZZZZINNNGGG artist. I'd love to be tattooed by her but doubt it will ever happen. I'm in Canada though and wonder if we can get her collection up here without having to go through Ebay? Anyone??


----------



## xKiKix (May 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_Which palette is better? Beethoven, Ludwing, or Gypsy? I saw swatches of the Metal Orchestra one and it looks sooo pretty but I don't think they carry in stores anymore right?_

 
no i'm sorry metal orchestra was only available limited time as is gypsy, so if you like gypsy get it now because beethoven and ludwig will be available anytime.

i only got beethoven and ludwig but i tend to like ludwig better because i didnt have to pack on as much to get a better color payoff than beethoven. gypsy is a pretty palette though i'm not sure how often anyone will wear yellow and green on a normal day, but thats just me. hth.


----------



## hawaii02 (May 10, 2009)

Gypsy is more a spring/summer palette where Ludwig (my favorite) being neutral, a person can wear anytime. I'm inspired though to wear the Gypsy's yellow shadow with Club or another neutral to make it more work-related.


----------



## MissResha (May 10, 2009)

im so buying gypsy this weekend. im so glad she has another palette. i love ALL of her palettes, but Metal Orchestra is priceless!


----------



## darkishstar (May 10, 2009)

Damn, I wish I had gotten Metal Orchestra, I didn't even know it was limited, but I did order Gypsy. I've gotten it, and I haven't used it yet. I will use it soon. I LOVE the Ludwig palette, so yeah, I know I'll love this one!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 10, 2009)

Does anyone know if Sephora stores are going to get the Gypsy palette?  I have been checking and haven't seen it, and I know that Metal Orchestra was in stores, so what is up?


----------



## hawaii02 (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Does anyone know if Sephora stores are going to get the Gypsy palette? I have been checking and haven't seen it, and I know that Metal Orchestra was in stores, so what is up?_

 
I went on Friday and they didn't have it at my store. 
I just ordered it in-store and it's shipping straight to my house.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_I went on Friday and they didn't have it at my store. 
I just ordered it in-store and it's shipping straight to my house._

 
And you didn't have to pay for shipping right?


----------



## hawaii02 (May 10, 2009)

No-just the price of the palette. That's it.


----------



## ladyJ (May 10, 2009)

I think I want to go and get the Ludwig palette now.


----------



## ms.marymac (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Here is a sneak at Kat's fall shoot:

Beauty And The Blog: Buh-Bye, Tattoos: Kat Von D Makes Her Ink Disappear_

 

I love how people are saying things like, "Wow! She is so pretty without tattoos!"  Do the tattoos change her face? She's a knockout with tattoos. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeup_queen81* 

 
_maybe i should get that concealer...my dad still doesn't know i have tattoos...and i got my first one over 10 years ago..lol_

 
Ha ha! Sounds familiar. My dad is old school too.  I think he is secretly mad because he wanted one years ago but promised his mother he wouldn't-and since he is a man of his word, no ink. 

Back on topic-I am now debating between Ludwig and Gypsy-I need something that looks like MAC colors...ha ha.  I am glad all the palettes have Lucifer because the one in my Beethoven palette exploded.


----------



## ladyJ (May 12, 2009)

Are these palettes better than CS palettes?


----------



## Meisje (May 12, 2009)

Well, it certainly shows the concealer works.


----------



## NotteRequiem (May 15, 2009)

Alright, so I now own every Kat Von D palette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I got Gypsy recently, and I'm really taken by the green colors in the palette. Most notably is the Club dupe called "stryker" and the white/green color hawkwind (which is like Vellum from MAC, only its a green sheen and not purple. ! ). There's a plum-like taupe shade that is reeeally nice to work with, and the greens go pretty well together. I'm happy I got this!

...now if only she'd put out a red/wine/burgandy palette for the fall...  THAT would make me a happy girl!


----------



## Miz Pina (May 15, 2009)

Saw it in store this week. Ugh, I hate when they put the cream shadow in with the powder! I ended up passing (for now). I really like the club-ish & plum shades though.


----------



## hawaii02 (May 15, 2009)

I did some swatches earlier and that yellow really surprised me! I wasn't expecting a cream shadow either. The greens in the palette really are pretty and vibrant. The sparkled eyeshadow will do really great during the holidays.


----------



## winkietoe (May 15, 2009)

Her palettes have always interested me, but for some reason, each and everytime I go to Sephora and swatch the colors im like "Ehh." They dont wow me for some reason


----------



## hawaii02 (May 15, 2009)

I don't have any of the others except Ludwig. The others seemed dupable enough not to get.


----------



## xKiKix (May 15, 2009)

yah her palettes aren't like "wow i have to get it" but its nice to buy if you have the money for it. i got beethoven and ludwig but i still prefer mac over it no doubt.


----------



## MissResha (May 15, 2009)

her palettes are awesome for the price. 34 bucks for 8 colors? fck yea! i ordered gypsy today. cant wait to get it.


and they are WAY better than a CS palette LOL


----------



## xKiKix (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_her palettes are awesome for the price. 34 bucks for 8 colors? fck yea! i ordered gypsy today. cant wait to get it.


and they are WAY better than a CS palette LOL_

 
that is true, her palette does have a much better quality than the cs palettes.


----------



## hawaii02 (May 16, 2009)

This may get moved, but here are Birdcage (the cream yellow), Ego Sum (the green) and Gunner (the sparkly green). Sorry for the craptastic swatch


----------



## Kuuipo (May 16, 2009)

I love her lipsticks, well pigmented, creamy. I think she would look better without so many tattoos...(I have tattoos myself) and her tattoo concealor doesn't work as well as dermablend nor does it come in enough shades or last long enough or not smear without a heap on talc ontop.


----------



## makeup_queen81 (May 17, 2009)

so i just bought the Gypsy palette this weekend and OMG it is awesome...the colors are so pretty and very pigmented but almost all the colors are dupe able . however i still love it...the 2 stand out colors are hawkwind and gunner...and i cannot say enough about hawkwind. it is so pretty a white with green duochrome.

i am really kicking my self for not getting Metal Orchestra...really i am...if anyone has it and wants to sell it...haha..i wish


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeup_queen81* 

 
_so i just bought the Gypsy palette this weekend and OMG it is awesome...the colors are so pretty and very pigmented *but almost all the colors are dupe able* . however i still love it...the 2 stand out colors are hawkwind and gunner...and i cannot say enough about hawkwind. it is so pretty a white with green duochrome.

i am really kicking my self for not getting Metal Orchestra...really i am...if anyone has it and wants to sell it...haha..i wish_

 
I agree with the bolded.  The only colors that would be unique in my collection are the bright green, the forest green, and the mauve/purple shade.  So I have yet to decide if I am getting it.  Hmmm...


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 21, 2009)

I'll tell you what, I tried that tattoo concealer and it has _serious _coverage capabilities.  I am an NW20 and the light was a good match.


----------



## hhunt2 (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I'll tell you what, I tried that tattoo concealer and it has serious coverage capabilities. I am an NW20 and the light was a good match._

 
I think it's so funny how they named it "Tattoo Concealer", as if it's ment for tattoos.  B/c as an undereye or minor blemish concealer, it works great (Agree with Mac_Whore). But as a tattoo cover up, your wasting your money.

The otherday I was playing around at Sephora (literally, lol, hide & seek with my nephew), and stopped in front of Kat Von D's stuff.  I have tattoos on my hands and the stuff didn't work.  The concealer should be thicker for a tattoo cover up.


----------



## beautifulxface (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_her palettes are awesome for the price. 34 bucks for 8 colors? fck yea! i ordered gypsy today. cant wait to get it.


and they are WAY better than a CS palette LOL_

 
Agree! Much butter than CS!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_I think it's so funny how they named it "Tattoo Concealer", as if it's ment for tattoos.  B/c as an undereye or minor blemish concealer, it works great (Agree with Mac_Whore). But as a tattoo cover up, your wasting your money.

The otherday I was playing around at Sephora (literally, lol, hide & seek with my nephew), and stopped in front of Kat Von D's stuff.  I have tattoos on my hands and the stuff didn't work.  The concealer should be thicker for a tattoo cover up._

 
Excellent point.  I guess it's more of a vanilla, pedestrian, Sephora version of "tattoo cover", huh?


----------



## makeup_queen81 (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_I think it's so funny how they named it "Tattoo Concealer", as if it's ment for tattoos.  B/c as an undereye or minor blemish concealer, it works great (Agree with Mac_Whore). But as a tattoo cover up, your wasting your money.

The otherday I was playing around at Sephora (literally, lol, hide & seek with my nephew), and stopped in front of Kat Von D's stuff.  I have tattoos on my hands and the stuff didn't work.  The concealer should be thicker for a tattoo cover up._

 

i was hoping this concealer would have been better at actually concealing tattoos..but i wasn't expecting much..however it did seem like it would be good for blemishes and under eye circles


----------



## Strawberrymold (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina983* 

 
_does any one know a release date yet?

thanks!_

 
It is out right now (at least in the US) but I don't think it is carried in all Store's yet. I have the Lugwig palette and it is super pretty. The shadows are nice and pigmented. I don't have any of the lipstick but I have tried it on instore and liked it... very rich color and creamy. + she has a sheer black gloss that is to die for!

Here's a link to see:
Kat Von D at Sephora


----------



## hawaii02 (May 22, 2009)

I tried the Birdcage (the yellow) shadow in a look yesterday. This just goes to show how much I really dislike cream shadows. On my eyelids it did not go on well, so I put Goldmine over top. That in itself, made the yellow pop more.


----------



## MissResha (May 22, 2009)

i got my palette the other day and i effin love it. have them all now. the greens are gorgeous.


----------



## ladyJ (May 22, 2009)

^^which one is your fav in order?


----------



## n_c (May 23, 2009)

Extremely late, but here you go. 

Autograph Eyeliner: Puro Amor (rich black)






Turbo lover (eggplant with silver flecks_ i think_)


----------



## MissBrittB87 (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the info on the Kat Von D stuff I haven't tried it myself but my sister likes it!


----------



## carlierae26 (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_I tried the Birdcage (the yellow) shadow in a look yesterday. This just goes to show how much I really dislike cream shadows. On my eyelids it did not go on well, so I put Goldmine over top. That in itself, made the yellow pop more._

 
I agree.  I love this palatte.  it swatched well, but didn't look good on the eyes alone.


----------



## iheartangE (May 28, 2009)

I know I may be a bit late trying out the lipsticks, but I just bought Lolita the other day and it's absolutely gorgeous!!  I've been looking for a shade like this for a long time-a reddish medium rose that doesn't look super fake on my pale skin-and Lolita is perfect!  I like the formula too, although as a disclaimer it should be noted that I adore matte textures so of course this is right up my alley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't wait to try out more colors!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 7, 2009)

I broke down and got the Gypsy palette.  I still haven't been compelled too get the two perm. palettes.  They just don't interest me/the colors are a little to muted, but I like her LE palettes and I can't wait for a fall one, if there is a fall one.  Also Brass Knuckles (the cream shadow) is a good base for Bright Future.  And as far as Stryker being a dupe for Club, Stryker is lighter and greener but the two are sill in the same color family.  Anyway I like the palette a lot and I'm glad I got it.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 19, 2009)

I bought the Beethoven eyeshadow palette and I'm OBSESSED! I am going back to buy not one back-up but two! I love it so much.. Dare I say it?... That I think it may be better than MAC eyeshadow. :O.O: 

At least for the crease.. There's one shadow that's like Nylon but it's more smooth, not really that ideal for lids. There's another like Brun in the palette, but better! It's a little darker and blends way easier.

I'll do some swatches tonight


----------



## hawaii02 (Jun 19, 2009)

I love that palette as well!


----------



## MelmoK (Jun 29, 2009)

I love her products, I just wish it wasn't so hard on the bank account!


----------



## Caderas (Jun 29, 2009)

I saw some pictures of a couple of palettes from NYX that reminded me of her Beethoven and Gypsy(LE) called Jazz Night and Secret World.  Although.. I do REALLY want that Gypsy palette itself, haha.  Just anyone who's on the route for a cheaper alternative with similar colors!


----------



## MelmoK (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm behind the times, is her Gypsy palette the first LE palette from her line? Or am I going to have to try to search for previous.


----------



## ztirkazoid (Jun 29, 2009)

The Kat Von D concealer is quickly becoming my favourite.  I got a sample @ Sephora.  Layered on thinly and set with some powder, it does not crease when used as an under eye concealer.

Dare I say -- might even like it more than my Cle de Peau :\


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelmoK* 

 
_I'm behind the times, is her Gypsy palette the first LE palette from her line? Or am I going to have to try to search for previous._

 
Ummm...she had another LE palette called metal orchestra.


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 2, 2009)

For those looking for Metal Orchestra, its back on the Sephora site


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yodagirl* 

 
_For those looking for Metal Orchestra, its back on the Sephora site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Whhaaattt.  I already have the palette, but I guess I just have vicarious excitement for those who missed out previously.  Great sleuthing.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caderas* 

 
_I saw some pictures of a couple of palettes from NYX that reminded me of her Beethoven and Gypsy(LE) called Jazz Night and Secret World.  Although.. I do REALLY want that Gypsy palette itself, haha.  Just anyone who's on the route for a cheaper alternative with similar colors!_

 
I can't think of cheaper dupes, but there are dupes for sure.  For instance Lancome makes an iridescent green like that in the Gypsy palette as does Smashbox in their Eye Illusion Quad.  The shade in the KVD palette is more intense that that Eye Illusion shade.  Club is similar one of the shades in the palette as well, but there are subtle differences.  I personally didn't have eye shadows similar to the purple/mauve shade, the dark green with glitter, or the kelly green shade, so I got the palette.  Also the texture of these shadows really makes it worth it, and the price is reasonable.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yodagirl* 

 
_For those looking for Metal Orchestra, its back on the Sephora site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! I've been looking for this


----------



## splattergirl (Jul 3, 2009)

recently got the Revolver dual shadow, I like it a lot. worth its $16 IMO although I paid $8. would recommend.


----------



## xKiKix (Jul 12, 2009)

Does anybody knows if metal orchestra is also restocked in stores? I'm going to new York in a few days so I don't want to order if I can pick it up there instead.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Aug 1, 2009)

both perfumes are "coming soon" on the site
Sephora: Kat Von D Saint: Women's Fragrance
Sephora: Kat Von D Sinner: Women's Fragrance


----------



## Christina983 (Aug 1, 2009)

I am hoping that one or both of those will be my fall 09 signature scent


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 3, 2009)

I am really hoping that there will be another palette released this fall and fall is around the corner...


----------



## Meisje (Aug 3, 2009)

I always thought the shadows were nice but I'm now lemming the Ludwig palette. The colors are even more gorgeous in person.


----------



## Miss Mimi (Aug 7, 2009)

I have two of the e/s Eyeshadow Palettes - Beethoven and Metal Orchestra and really love them. I think they are really high quality and a good buy. I also have the lipstick and Lolita and love it- it's a perfect dusty rose- what I wanted NARS Dolce Vita to be. 
I am looking foward to her perfume- I am eyeing Saint. I am into vanilla perfumes.


----------



## ms.marymac (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Mimi* 

 
_I have two of the e/s Eyeshadow Palettes - Beethoven and Metal Orchestra and really love them. I think they are really high quality and a good buy. I also have the lipstick and Lolita and love it- it's a perfect dusty rose- what I wanted NARS Dolce Vita to be. 
I am looking foward to her perfume- I am eyeing Saint. I am into vanilla perfumes._

 
I can't wait to check out the perfumes...I wish they would have put scent strips in the Sephora catalog-what a tease!


----------



## afestrad (Aug 9, 2009)

I just got Ludwig a few months ago and I love it! The shadows are great for creating a smokey-eye effect and I use the two shades on the ends (Lucifer and Leather) as liners. They are great for easy, everyday looks as well. The shadows also go on very smoothly and are long-lasting. I can go all day without it fading (w/o a primer btw), even during the summer!


----------



## afestrad (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_She had so much black shadow on in the Sephora blog video that she looked like an accident victim.  She should come out with a line of temporary tattoos.  Or tattoo cover up for all those tattoos girls get while they are young and naieve and don't own formal dresses or gowns....._

 
I was watching her show this week and apparently now she has come out with both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have already seen the temporary tattoo makeup in the Sephora Catalog and the tattoo concealer should be in stores soon as well.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Aug 13, 2009)

new liner :]
Sephora: Kat Von D Tattoo Liner: Eyeliner


----------



## Miz Pina (Sep 30, 2009)

Danger, Danger! Looks like there is another palette on the way - True Love

Sephora: Kat Von D True Romance Eyeshadow Palette - True Love: Eyeshadow Sets

I think it looks even better than the Beethoven palette! Even if it does have a cream shadow mixed in


----------



## ladyJ (Sep 30, 2009)

^^That palette looks great! I don't have beethoven but I have all the other ones. I really want to get both. Is this gonna hit stores soon?


----------



## jenizzle (Sep 30, 2009)

I love the two palettes I got (Gypsy and Beethoven). I'm very pleasently surprised by the quality of the shadows


----------



## Miz Pina (Oct 1, 2009)

I just stumbled on those when I was looking for something on the website so I don;t know when it will be released but I'm sure they will be in stores as well. I also saw they have a 4 shadow KVD palette as a 500 point BI gift which seems like a pretty good deal.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Oct 1, 2009)

The 500 point BI gift KVD pallette is awesome.  I really like it a lot, it's the best 500 point gift I've earned!


----------



## twilightessence (Oct 1, 2009)

So, me and two friends from work went to the new Sephora that opened in our JcPenny's last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! And the first thing I went to look at was Kat Von D's palette's. The girl made me and one of my friends smell the Sinner Perfume and we stupidly sprayed it on. I could not take that smell :S LOL. I did however pick up Beethoven and am planning a nice, smokey eye for work tonight. So excited!


----------



## cupcake_x (Oct 2, 2009)

I bought the tattoo liquid liner and don't really like it. 

The brush is very blunt and it's quite messy. The packaging is great, and it's long lasting (even when I curl my lashes the eyeliner doesn't smudge off) but I found actually applying it was so hard.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Oct 2, 2009)

I just got the lipstick in rosary and it is awesome. It's dark red, very pigmented, and it goes on creamy AND lasts long.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 25, 2009)

Has anyone tried the True Love palette yet?


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_The 500 point BI gift KVD pallette is awesome.  I really like it a lot, it's the best 500 point gift I've earned!_

 
I'm glad you like it. I wasn't sure at first. I went ahead and got it this time with my order and it hasn't come yet. I've passed it up for my last few orders but I thought I would give it a shot.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Oct 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_I'm glad you like it. I wasn't sure at first. I went ahead and got it this time with my order and it hasn't come yet. I've passed it up for my last few orders but I thought I would give it a shot._

 
I hope you like it, I use mine a lot.  The other favorite gift I've gotten was the Korres gift set they had.  What's nice about it is that they are colors that are permanents in her line, so if you love one of the duos or the other, you can buy them when you run out in the palette!


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Oct 26, 2009)

Anybody know if the range is available in Sephora in Spain?? I wish Sephora shipped to Ireland. It sucks majorly


----------



## cucomelon5 (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_The 500 point BI gift KVD pallette is awesome.  I really like it a lot, it's the best 500 point gift I've earned!_

 

I totally agree! I just got this today and I really like it! The packaging is nice, too!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 28, 2009)

I really wanna get some of her lipsticks. I've tried a few of them at Sephora and they feel amazing on the lips


----------



## Face2Mac (Oct 29, 2009)

She released a new limited edition palette. Here is a video with swatches:
YouTube - New True Love Kat Von D Palette and Rock N Roll Palette


----------



## darklocke (Oct 29, 2009)

I have total of three KVD-palettes: Metal Orchestra, Beethoven and True Love now. I don't really know why, but I love everything about them. Gorgeous, gorgeous palettes.


----------



## Meisje (Oct 29, 2009)

I was reading about the Tattoo Concealer, because I need something heavy duty that will set and stay for my undereyes. I tried it in Sephora and while it was right for my skintone, my husband said that it made my undereye area look grey.

Anyway, something I was missing is that the directions say that you should color-correct with something BEFORE putting on the concealer. For example, if you have a blue tattoo or undereye circle, color correct and blend in something pinky-peachy over the pigmented area. Once that is blended, THEN apply the Tattoo Concealer.

I want to try this to see if it helps. Because it's really the only concealer I've tried that seems to "set" and not stay creamy/slidy/moveable.


----------



## ladyJ (Oct 29, 2009)

I've been debating on getting Beethoven and True Love during the sale but IDK....the swatches look great though


----------



## Face2Mac (Oct 30, 2009)

^^I so want the new palette but the colors all seem dupeable, but I do love her stuff. We have until next tues. to make up our minds.


----------



## hawaii02 (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Has anyone tried the True Love palette yet?_

 
Yes! I bought this palette during the sephora sale. Wore it out on Thursday. The creamy bronze color is smoother than that of the yellow in the Gypsy palette. Used the bronze color under Amberlights and a little of the purple (the one that looks like Satelite Dreams) in the crease. I was taken with palette the first time it showed up on Sephora's site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will hopefully post swatches tomorrow!


----------



## hawaii02 (Nov 5, 2009)

Swatches: (browns/bronze): 





The purple side:


----------



## naijapretty (Nov 5, 2009)

I've been told that the Kat von D red lipsticks are amazing, so has someone checked it out please?


----------



## Miss Mimi (Nov 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *naijapretty* 

 
_I've been told that the Kat von D red lipsticks are amazing, so has someone checked it out please?_

 
I have! I love them, they are matte but still a bit creamy and VERY pigmented. I wish there were more muted colors but I guess that's not KVD thing? 
My all time fave is Lolita- it's a dusty rose. 
I have info on my blog- if you are intrested in swatches- ( sorry at work right now and don't have time to post them here. )


----------



## malaliath (Nov 13, 2009)

I bought the True Love palette tonight ... and I already love it.  I am a big fan of her eyeshadow palettes - I have Metal Orchestra, Beethoven, and Gypsy already - but I haven't tried any other her other products as of yet.  I think the shadows are a terrific value for the money and I reach for one of my palettes nearly every day.  

Now granted I just picked it up tonight, but the vivid purple in the palette - "Babe" - seems to be rather sheer when applied, but I think it's buildable.  

Anyway, I'm already in love like I knew I'd be.


----------



## xKiKix (Mar 15, 2010)

wow sorry for bumping this thread, but I'm currently on the search for the gypsy palette. I've searched everywhere for it (i know it's sold out right now) but i was wondering if anyone knows where i can buy it. I've tried mua.com but my luck is horrible since no one wanted to sell to me.


----------



## Buppers (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm not sure where you can get gypsy at this point, other than stalking mua and ebay. 
Sephora told me (via email) that they were restocking True Love at some point, but I gave in and bought it on ebay since there are some listed there. 

Anyone here have the newest palette (memento mori)? I am debating adding it to my collection.


----------



## xKiKix (Mar 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Buppers* 

 
_Anyone here have the newest palette (memento mori)? I am debating adding it to my collection._

 
honestly at first i wasnt into it but i got to say i'm happy i brought it because the pigmentation on this palette is better than ANY of her other ones. plus that teal color is to die for very pretty and nice. honestly i LOVE each color, get the palette trust me you wont regret it.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 10, 2010)

Do these eyeshadows crease and fade like a mofo on you guys also??! TFSI never lets me down on other shadows but not even that helps!


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Apr 12, 2010)

I honestly don't like the duos.. I got one like almost 2 years ago (when it came out)...it was the purple one and I hate that they don't go on the brush easily...like you literally have to add some pressure to have some of the color of the brush...it's like a layer of plastic covered over it and I didn't like the way it looked on me...not pigmented at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So not worth $20!


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 12, 2010)

Stiletto lipstick is my fav from her line, it's a sexy orangey red. I also really love Saint perfume.Theres a bronzer listed on sephora right now but its out of stock with 0 reviews, how new is it? I want it!! lol I love the way the compact looks.


----------



## divineflygirl (Sep 16, 2010)

Several of Kat's palettes are currently on sale at Sephora for $24. Pretty good deal. I got Ludwig and am enjoying the variation of looks that I can create. I might head back for the others! The sale lasts until 9/30.


----------



## xKiKix (Sep 17, 2010)

did anyone see the "book volumes" that she will be releasing soon?

Kat Von D Painted Love Lipstick Set and Kat Von D Tattoo Chronicles Palette Volume 1 | Musings of a Muse

I think they're a good idea but I will pass cuz i need to save up money. lol.


----------



## Smf16 (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh these look nice! I love her packaging..I just ordered the Ludwig and True Love palettes from Sephora..and now she has these coming out! Ughh..I need to stop this makeup shopping madness. They come out with too many nice products...


----------



## xKiKix (Sep 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Smf16* 

 
_Oh these look nice! I love her packaging..I just ordered the Ludwig and True Love palettes from Sephora..and now she has these coming out! Ughh..I need to stop this makeup shopping madness. They come out with too many nice products... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Exactly! Too many products and I just can't keep up with them. It's so sad, lol...


----------



## singer82 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have the red painted love lipstick called Adora. It is BEAUTIFUL! Made me venture into darker bolder colors


----------



## NotteRequiem (Sep 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *divineflygirl* 

 
_Several of Kat's palettes are currently on sale at Sephora for $24. Pretty good deal. I got Ludwig and am enjoying the variation of looks that I can create. I might head back for the others! The sale lasts until 9/30._

 
I've had Ludwig since it first came out, and because I moved around a lot, several of the shades shattered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Soooo, I took advantage of the sale and got a new one! Yay!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xKiKix* 

 
_did anyone see the "book volumes" that she will be releasing soon?

Kat Von D Painted Love Lipstick Set and Kat Von D Tattoo Chronicles Palette Volume 1 | Musings of a Muse

I think they're a good idea but I will pass cuz i need to save up money. lol._

 
I think they look neat, but I don't think I'll be getting them. I have to hold back by just getting her palettes as it is. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singer82* 

 
_I have the red painted love lipstick called Adora. It is BEAUTIFUL! Made me venture into darker bolder colors_

 
I just got it in the mail this morning!!! It's absolutely beautiful. Someone on LJ said it was a dupe for Queen's Sin, which I hope is true, because I've wanted that lippie for ages! It's definitely brighter than Port Red, that's for sure.


----------



## xKiKix (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_I think they look neat, but I don't think I'll be getting them. I have to hold back by just getting her palettes as it is. _

 
I know! I would LOVE to buy these new products but I seriously need to save up money. I would enjoy searching them when they're in sephora though lol


----------



## NotteRequiem (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xKiKix* 

 
_I know! I would LOVE to buy these new products but I seriously need to save up money. I would enjoy searching them when they're in sephora though lol_

 
I always jump on the new palettes. I wore the Adora palette today and it's suuuuuper dark and vampy. I'm a fan.


----------



## singer82 (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_I always jump on the new palettes. I wore the Adora palette today and it's suuuuuper dark and vampy. I'm a fan._

 
I was thinking about getting this palette. How are the cream shadows? I'm guessing they work best as a base?


----------



## singer82 (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_I just got it in the mail this morning!!! It's absolutely beautiful. Someone on LJ said it was a dupe for Queen's Sin, which I hope is true, because I've wanted that lippie for ages! It's definitely brighter than Port Red, that's for sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It is SO sexy with gloss over it!!!!! I'd seriously suggest it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use my cherry electric MAC superglass over it. I'm actually thinking of getting the red gloss from VV just to put over this


----------



## NotteRequiem (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singer82* 

 
_I was thinking about getting this palette. How are the cream shadows? I'm guessing they work best as a base?_

 
Definitely a base. They're Matte-ish cremes, like in the Memento Mori palette [which I really liked, by the way]. They're shimmery without being metallic. If you use a 217 to apply them you'll use the right amount of product. Be sure to let it dry completely before you open your eye, or it'll crease on you. It's _that_ creamy.


----------



## xKiKix (Sep 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_I always jump on the new palettes. I wore the Adora palette today and it's suuuuuper dark and vampy. I'm a fan._

 
i still need to buy that palette. lol. i have seen it in stores and it looks so dramatic with the dark colors in it.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Sep 26, 2010)

Ladies let me just say I'm loving the Ludwig palette. I even learned how to do my smokey eyes. Ahhh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway for those who want this palette grab it now cuz the sale for $24 ends the 30th of this month. I have yet to play with the Beethoven one I have.


----------



## xKiKix (Sep 29, 2010)

alrighty, just went to sephora today and i brought the new palette, adora. i really like the silvers in there because i dont own any silver eye shadows. so this is good.

but i'm not really liking the cream eyeshadows, though i never did with hers anyways.


----------



## honybr (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm wearing the lipgloss in Homegirl today and I love it.  It's stayed on all day through lunch and snacks and isn't that sticky.  I will be purchasing other colors.


----------



## heartxcore (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm totally addicetd to Kat's makeup line!
  	Its hard to get anything over here, but I'm proud to have  quite nice collection so far 

  	what about the pigments, though?
  	are they worth buying?
  	I still don't know whether to get them or not :/


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Aug 10, 2011)

You know what?  I'm actually not a big fan of her makeup line.  Nothing has been unique enough for me to buy.  However, I am in love with her traincase.  Its gorgeous!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 10, 2011)

The black and white one with the red interior? That case is so gorgeous! Wasn't on sale at Sephora not too long ago? I dreamed about it, but never saw it in person. Maybe one day I can snag one on ebay. I wish her name wasn't written across the whole case itself though, that's my only complaint. It is so different from other cases, which is why I am drawn to it.

  	Only thing that would top it is a purple case from Urban Decay, I think I'd pass out.


----------



## heartxcore (Aug 13, 2011)

I'd die to get that traincase!
  	How much can you put in it though? Lots?


----------



## FafiNati (Sep 8, 2011)

I have the Beethoven Pallet and I love it. Although I had to order it from Ebay as Sephora dont ship to the Uk. One of the shades (Leather) was shattered when it arrived. I have tried to fix it but it just seems to like being broken.  These are wonderfully pigmented however, does anyone else find that if a little fall out goes in the eye it stings quite badly? Or is this just me.


----------



## sherm (Oct 5, 2011)

I ordered a BU of the KvD Angeles palette last night because it's on sale for $15. I'm hoping to BU the True Love palette during Sephora F&F or if it goes down to $15 too. They're my favorite palettes!


----------



## nychick1384 (Oct 5, 2011)

I have all of the palettes released in her line and I love all of them. They're by far some of my favorite eyeshadows! The stuff from her holiday collection is up on the Sephora website, and I absolutely can't wait to get it in at my store!!!


----------



## dyingforyou (Jul 6, 2012)

i just recently got the metal orchestra palette and WOW. i'm just as impressed with it as i hoped i was going to be. all the colors are truly pigmented [save for the black, i think i got a better black in my wet'n'wild palettes] but all the other colors are gorgeous. definitely my go to palette for anything as of late. i also want to try another few of her palettes down the road now.


----------



## becca1014 (Aug 9, 2012)

xKiKix said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *Buppers*
> 
> ...


  	I'm totally kicking myself for not getting Memento Mori when I had the chance, now I can't even find it on eBay.


----------



## cocotears (Oct 18, 2013)

bumping this old thread. are her lipsticks any good because i've been eyeing her spellbinding lipstick set?


----------



## sheROCKS (Oct 18, 2013)

Tried the Lock-It Powder Foundation, the girl at sephora color matched me with their new machine... it was inaccurate.. unless she just didn't wipe it clean enough but she went and found a perfect match after the machine messed up. Gotta say I love it. She used the Korres Greek Yogurt primer with it and I liked it. Put on both the next day and my makeup stayed on all day starting from 8am til I got home around 8pm. Love it!


----------



## mandrake (Oct 19, 2013)

I have had 5 or 6 palettes from Kat von D, but since I moved to Inglot, there was no more use for them. I liked them but I must say, I hardly used them. It was a kind of, "_I want to have them, but for no reason_" except that they look cool and pretty.

  Thats why I don't have them any more...


----------



## LdMD (Feb 6, 2014)

Can't wait to see swatches of her new "Everlasting Love Liquid" lipsticks!!! They look amazing!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 Just in time to compete with "The Clueless Witch" collection by Lime Crime!


----------



## Jill1228 (Feb 23, 2014)

LdMD said:


> Can't wait to see swatches of her new "Everlasting Love Liquid" lipsticks!!! They look amazing!!! :cheer:    Just in time to compete with "The Clueless Witch" collection by Lime Crime!








  Here's the shade l.u.v  It's awesome


----------



## NewChick10 (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Jill1228* 








Here's the shade l.u.v

It's awesome


  Which sephora did you buy yours from?  Mines does not have her new Everlasting Love liquid lipstick collection yet.


----------



## Jill1228 (Mar 24, 2014)

NewChick10 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Jill1228*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Coralville, Iowa  I wanted to get more colors, but they're sold out everywhere. I was in Chicago this weekend and the colors I wanted are not available


----------



## NewChick10 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Jill1228* 




Coralville, Iowa
I wanted to get more colors, but they're sold out everywhere. I was in Chicago this weekend and the colors I wanted are not available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





   I know like how they gonna be sold out damn near everywhere and online, hell don't they know they got a hot product sheessh lol.... I don't know why it would take so long to make a damn liquid lipstick.


----------



## LARAELYSE (Mar 25, 2014)

NewChick10 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by  *Jill1228*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jill1228 said:


> Coralville, Iowa  I wanted to get more colors, but they're sold out everywhere. I was in Chicago this weekend and the colors I wanted are not available


  I asked about them at my sephora & was told they are being repackaged!  I want Armageddon so BAD!


----------



## sagehen (Apr 5, 2014)

I just got a couple e-mails about some of the colors coming back in stock and I placed the order but they are now showing permanently OOS. I wonder if they will even fulfill the order. THIS is why I did not want to like Kat Von D stuff. I am so frustrated with their supply chain issues. I have seen them play out - why do I keep wanting her stuff?


----------



## kait0 (Apr 6, 2014)

New eye palette up on sephora! It's called monarch and is mostly warm toned shadows. looks very pretty!


----------



## tamikajodha (Apr 6, 2014)

kait0 said:


> New eye palette up on sephora! It's called monarch and is mostly warm toned shadows. looks very pretty!


  It's so pretty! But I have too many neutrals already


----------



## chelly violet (Apr 6, 2014)

Oh there's one called Chrysalis with pinks and blues! Tempted by both of them, really want to see swatches but still use the sephora 15% off!!!


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Apr 6, 2014)

kait0 said:


> New eye palette up on sephora! It's called monarch and is mostly warm toned shadows. looks very pretty!


Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 6, 2014)

I didn't see a thread for KVD makeup so I apologize if there already is one! But seeing as how I probably have most of her makeup line, I need to talk about it with those of you who also love her stuff lol! The 2 new palettes came out today and though I've been saving for the MAC Proenza Schouler collection, that seems to keep getting pushed back over and over so I caved and just bought them both. I'm so excited for them!! Anyone else get them?


----------



## sungelly87 (Apr 7, 2014)

I just saw these palettes! Waiting on swatches and pigmentation before I buy them. Do you love them?


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Apr 7, 2014)

We already have a thread so I've asked Mods to merge the two.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 7, 2014)

And they've been merged!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 7, 2014)

Yay, thank you! I must have missed it lol

  I haven't received the palettes yet but they should be here by Thursday. I will gladly post swatches for anyone who is curious!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 7, 2014)

Also, for the new liquid lipsticks I have Armageddon:



  And the Transformer shade, Superliminal:





  I got these on the website that first day they became available, and then it seemed like everything sold out super fast so I'm not sure if they put them up before they were supposed to or what seeing as how I still can't find them in the stores lol. I will say Superliminal is definitely a gloss, not a long lasting lipstick formula like the others so I'm not sure why they didn't just call it a gloss. Armageddon is a crazy bubblegum pink and absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## tamikajodha (Apr 7, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Also, for the new liquid lipsticks I have Armageddon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  WOW Armageddon is beautiful. I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## neondust (Apr 7, 2014)

Armageddon is just about an exact dupe to the wet& wild click on my hyper pink. Kats formula is def better, and the wet & wild is a tiny bit brighter buts there seriously so close that if u can handle the w&w formula u could def save going with that one. Also mix it with either backstage bamboo or lime crimes pink velvet..BEAUTIFUL!!! If you like bright matte pink lips...


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Apr 7, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I didn't see a thread for KVD makeup so I apologize if there already is one! But seeing as how I probably have most of her makeup line, I need to talk about it with those of you who also love her stuff lol! The 2 new palettes came out today and though I've been saving for the MAC Proenza Schouler collection, that seems to keep getting pushed back over and over so I caved and just bought them both. I'm so excited for them!! Anyone else get them?


I bought Monarch, couldn't resist! The other one is pretty too but I'm trying to talk myself out of it lol


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 7, 2014)

lol I know I was originally only going to get one but I ended up ordering them both. Argh I can never resist new stuff in her makeup line!


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Apr 7, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> lol I know I was originally only going to get one but I ended up ordering them both. Argh I can never resist new stuff in her makeup line!


Lol so true it's hard to resist the urge!!


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Apr 7, 2014)

The top 3 shades on the top are they cream or powder shades? The new pallets


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 8, 2014)

They are powders  Which is a good thing because when her palettes used to have cream shadows, they dried up within a few weeks. I hope if they ever come out with creams for that line again, they reformulate them because they were so pretty, just very impractical because you couldn't use them at all after a while lol


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Apr 8, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> They are powders  Which is a good thing because when her palettes used to have cream shadows, they dried up within a few weeks. I hope if they ever come out with creams for that line again, they reformulate them because they were so pretty, just very impractical because you couldn't use them at all after a while lol


Thank you! I was reading something on a blog and she was saying something about them being creams ( I don't think she bought the product yet) and it confused me.Im very happy they are powders!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 8, 2014)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> Thank you! I was reading something on a blog and she was saying something about them being creams ( I don't think she bought the product yet) and it confused me.Im very happy they are powders!


You're welcome! I thought they were creams at first because 2 of the color descriptions in the Monarch one are "matte cream" and "glitter cream," but it's just a cream color not a cream shadow. Maybe that person got confused too lol


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 10, 2014)

Okay, here we go with swatches!
  Monarch Palette:



  These are the top 3 shades:


















  And the rest, in sets of 3:



















  And the Chrysalis Palette:








































  I've gotta say, I'm in love so far. The shadows are extremely smooth and pigmented, with the exception of a couple of the matte shades that tend to apply patchy. All of the swatches are one swipe of my finger, and there is no base or primer under them!


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (Apr 10, 2014)

I think I might actually have to pick up the Monarch palette at some point. I seriously don't need another neutrals palette, but I like having options for travel that won't upset me too much if they break. I'm now wondering if all of the new Kat Von D palettes are going to be cardboard from here on out. I wouldn't mind as long as they don't start making them a lot bigger than her older palettes.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 10, 2014)

These are huge compared to the older palettes, which I wasn't expecting at all. For some reason before I had them in front of me, I pictured them being about the same size. Nope. They're a lot bigger and pretty heavy, too lol


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Apr 11, 2014)

I caved bought the other pallet!!!!  Smh


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 11, 2014)

I love her eyeshadow palettes but her foundation sucks. It broke me out clogged my pores horribly.


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (Apr 11, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> These are huge compared to the older palettes, which I wasn't expecting at all. For some reason before I had them in front of me, I pictured them being about the same size. Nope. They're a lot bigger and pretty heavy, too lol


  The size increase is a little disappointing, especially with them being on the heavy side to top it off. I'm going to try to check them out next weekend and possibly buy one depending on how much I like the top three shades. I'm not the biggest fan of palettes having huge shimmer or glitter shades, as I would get a lot more use out of mattes in larger size.

  Also, I just noticed that the Ladybird palette isn't on Sephora anymore. I hope it isn't gone for good because I never got a chance to purchase it with all the limited edition stuff I've been going nuts over.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 11, 2014)

I ordered the Monarch palette online - can't wait to get it!  Also picked up a couple of the liquid lipsticks and heading out soon to grab Vampira at another Sephora.


----------



## novocainedreams (Apr 11, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I ordered the Monarch palette online - can't wait to get it!  Also picked up a couple of the liquid lipsticks and heading out soon to grab Vampira at another Sephora.


  I wish my Sephora had the liquid lipsticks in stock! I've been waiting forever online and in store, I want to get Mau5 and LUV.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 11, 2014)

It seems like they keep adding the liquid lipsticks one at a time on the site and then all of a sudden they're out of stock again. I've literally been checking every day because I have a friend in Finland who can't get KVD stuff and I've been trying to order some of them for her. A-Go-Go was on the site yesterday morning, out of stock by last night, and is on there again now. It's crazy lol


----------



## novocainedreams (Apr 11, 2014)

Yeah it's a bummer, the store near me is out of stock. Supposedly online is going to restock mid-April, of course after the sale ended. A few big stores further away from me have some stock, so I'm going to guess the smaller stores near me will restock soon.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 11, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered the Monarch palette online - can't wait to get it!  Also picked up a couple of the liquid lipsticks and heading out soon to grab Vampira at another Sephora.
> ...


  I still have time to get to the main Sephora that has these before they close tonight. Want me to pick them up for you?


----------



## novocainedreams (Apr 11, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I still have time to get to the main Sephora that has these before they close tonight. Want me to pick them up for you?


  Really? Aw that would be so nice of you!! Thank you! Let me know how much I owe you!


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm on my way now. I'll PM you when I get home.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 11, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Okay, here we go with swatches! Monarch Palette:
> 
> These are the top 3 shades:
> 
> ...


great swatches


----------



## LARAELYSE (Apr 11, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Also, for the new liquid lipsticks I have Armageddon:
> 
> And the Transformer shade, Superliminal:
> 
> I got these on the website that first day they became available, and then it seemed like everything sold out super fast so I'm not sure if they put them up before they were supposed to or what seeing as how I still can't find them in the stores lol. I will say Superliminal is definitely a gloss, not a long lasting lipstick formula like the others so I'm not sure why they didn't just call it a gloss. Armageddon is a crazy bubblegum pink and absolutely gorgeous!


  I love Armageddon!  It took me a couple of months to track it down! Now I want L.U.V. but its OUT OF STOCK lol


----------



## NewChick10 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *novocainedreams* 



I wish my Sephora had the liquid lipsticks in stock! I've been waiting forever online and in store, I want to get Mau5 and LUV.



  My Sephora never got the new liquid love lipsticks.  How slow can a store be.  Everyone else it running out of the product and they never had stock of it to begin with.....................


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 12, 2014)

NewChick10 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *novocainedreams*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wow! I can't believe they never got them at all, that's crazy & it sucks, I'm sure it's a great sellers for seohora


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 12, 2014)

When I went into my Sephora last week, they had all the testers for the new ones out, but only had the old shades there. lol they must either be super slow, or can't get them in stock for some reason. I was like why are they teasing!!!


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 12, 2014)

I just ordered chrysalis. Can't wait to get it


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 12, 2014)

Sultana Patentpolish pencil over Vampira = match made in heaven!


----------



## meleftie (Apr 17, 2014)

I just received both of the new palettes, caved before the Sephora sale had ended.  I'm almost disappointed in how much bigger they are I really preferred the sleekness of the older ones.  Guess that's my being an old lady and resistant to change.   On a brighter note, both seem amazing color wise and I'm anxious to dive and and play!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 17, 2014)

The size of them is the only bummer for me. I've always loved her eyeshadows but it seems like they just keep getting better!


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 17, 2014)

:eyelove:





meleftie said:


> I just received both of the new palettes, caved before the Sephora sale had ended.  I'm almost disappointed in how much bigger they are I really preferred the sleekness of the older ones.  Guess that's my being an old lady and resistant to change.   On a brighter note, both seem amazing color wise and I'm anxious to dive and and play!





sullenxriot182 said:


> The size of them is the only bummer for me. I've always loved her eyeshadows but it seems like they just keep getting better!


 Just got the chrysalis palette. UPS was pulling up as I got home.  I beat DH TO IT :rasta:  OMG I'm in love. :eyelove: Got my VIB welcome kit with 10% off. You KNOW I'm getting the monarch palette with it!!!! One gripe:  it didn't come with brushes...


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 17, 2014)

I would LOVE if they'd include a brush with her palettes. Although the first ones that came out had tiny crappy brushes that were useless, then they switched to including a mini liner in all the ones that had the metal packaging. I guess with these they traded the liner for the 3 large base shades.


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 18, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I would LOVE if they'd include a brush with her palettes. Although the first ones that came out had tiny crappy brushes that were useless, then they switched to including a mini liner in all the ones that had the metal packaging. I guess with these they traded the liner for the 3 large base shades.


  The brushes they used to include were small and awkward and shaped kind of like lip brushes. The ones I have in the Ludwig palette are kind of ridiculous. It's better to use the brushes you have on hand although I agree it would've been nice if a full length brush was included in these palettes.


----------



## NewChick10 (Apr 19, 2014)

I tried Kat Von D liquid foundation and it was cool but a bit to heavy for me.  I'm going to try the powder foundation next.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Apr 19, 2014)

For anyone who bought the new pallets did it come with a mini liner ??


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 19, 2014)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> For anyone who bought the new pallets did it come with a mini liner ??


No liner or anything - I think they traded the mini liner for the 3 giant eyeshadows at the top of the palettes lol


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Apr 19, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> No liner or anything - I think they traded the mini liner for the 3 giant eyeshadows at the top of the palettes lol


Lol I think that too


----------



## LARAELYSE (Apr 24, 2014)

FYI...I was in my sephora today (arden faire,  Sacramento) & they had a fresh, full stock of the everlasting love liquid lipsticks!  I was FINALLY able to get L.U.V.!!!


----------



## NewChick10 (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks I will have to call my local store and see if they have them now.


----------



## blondie929 (Apr 25, 2014)

LARAELYSE said:


> I love Armageddon!  It took me a couple of months to track it down! Now I want L.U.V. but its OUT OF STOCK lol


  I've been trying to find Armageddon evrywhere! I've had backstage Bambi for a while and I want Armageddon so bad!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 26, 2014)

I've been mixing Armageddon and Backstage Bambi together - LOVE the pink it makes!!


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 27, 2014)

I was at the Sephora in Oak Brook, IL  yesterday and all were in stock except l.u.v 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Did some KVD damage yesterday. Bought the Monarch palette and the lippie in Underage Red


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 28, 2014)

Painted Love lipstick in Homegirl had been out of stock on the website for ages, and my local counters were out of stock too, so when I got the email that it was back, I pounced.

  I got it today and I must have got a bad one. It's horribly gritty, almost like it didn't get properly mixed. I'm so sad because I've been wanting this shade for ages  I emailed Sephora and hopefully they'll get back to me soon.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 28, 2014)

Aw that sucks! Sephora is usually awesome with returns though, I'm sure they'll send you a new one


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 28, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Aw that sucks! Sephora is usually awesome with returns though, I'm sure they'll send you a new one


They said it's out of stock and I'll have to return it to get a refund


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 28, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> They said it's out of stock and I'll have to return it to get a refund


Booo  I know they are relaunching her lipsticks in July, which is probably why they keep having issues with them being out of stock. They're being reformulated and are going to have crazy new tubes. They are supposed to launch on July 24th!!


----------



## blondie929 (Apr 28, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Booo  I know they are relaunching her lipsticks in July, which is probably why they keep having issues with them being out of stock. They're being reformulated and are going to have crazy new tubes. They are supposed to launch on July 24th!!


  Thanks for letting us know .. Any news if she will have any new colors?


----------



## kimibos (Apr 28, 2014)

Im exciting about the new packaging. i do not like the current packaging of the liquid lipsticks. i think the wand is too long and it would give me less control, and not a good application. 
  thats why i still dont have any. i only have from Limecrime. 
  Liquid Lipsticks require precise application and i think the small wand gives me more control. 

  I know alot of gals in here LOVE the KVD ones, i hope i like the new packaging so i can buy my 1st one.


----------



## BabyDzz (Apr 29, 2014)

I went to my Sephora yesterday and they had EVERY color except L.U.V, the one I wanted. I got Bauhau5 (Mau5) and Bachelorette. I'm absolutely in love with the finish. Bauhau5 is my baby. A Sephora sales associate put L.U.V on hold for me when they come back in stock. Might pick up 2 other colors when I get it.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 29, 2014)

I never wanted to spend money on anything KVD but that LUV shade is interesting. I bought it with the Sephora restock this morning to see what it's all about. I better like it because I feel kinda dirty about caving.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 29, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> Thanks for letting us know .. Any news if she will have any new colors?


I know that all the new shades she came out with in the liquid lipsticks are going ot be in regular lipstick form as well, but I'm not sure if they're getting rid of any of the old shades or just adding onto the line. I hope they don't get rid of the old ones because Agatha is my holy grail nude!


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 29, 2014)

BabyDzz said:


> I went to my Sephora yesterday and they had EVERY color except L.U.V, the one I wanted. I got Bauhau5 (Mau5) and Bachelorette. I'm absolutely in love with the finish. Bauhau5 is my baby. A Sephora sales associate put L.U.V on hold for me when they come back in stock. Might pick up 2 other colors when I get it.


  L.U.V, was my first KvD product. My location had them stocked. Had about 5 of them


----------



## Heidi K (May 1, 2014)

I got an email from Sephora the other day that Vampira liquid lipstick was back in stock. By the time I got on the website to order, it was sold out. wtf?!
  I never liked KVD products before, but here lately, I'm really obssessed. I can't wait for the new lipsticks.

  I got LUV and Mau5 a while back when they went live on the site. I guess I lucked out.
  Also, I got a tube of Lolita and its like the pigment seperated from the rest of the ingredients. Its really leaky and watery. What's up with that?


----------



## Heidi K (May 1, 2014)

No, but the eyeshadows are pretty awesome. I got a Saint palette a while back and wasn't impressed, but I got the holiday book of shadows, esperanza and these 2 new ones since then and they are great improvement.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (May 1, 2014)

Heidi K said:


> I got an email from Sephora the other day that Vampira liquid lipstick was back in stock. By the time I got on the website to order, it was sold out. wtf?!
> I never liked KVD products before, but here lately, I'm really obssessed. I can't wait for the new lipsticks.
> 
> I got LUV and Mau5 a while back when they went live on the site. I guess I lucked out.
> Also, I got a tube of Lolita and its like the pigment seperated from the rest of the ingredients. Its really leaky and watery. What's up with that?


My Lolita is like that too! It's the only one that does that out of the ones I have - I need to shake it up every time I use it. Weird!


----------



## Heidi K (May 30, 2014)

Has anyone seen this? She posted it on Instagram like yesterday. There's a lilac-y color.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 30, 2014)

Heidi K said:


> Has anyone seen this? She posted it on Instagram like yesterday. There's a lilac-y color.


I saw that and want it instantly


----------



## sullenxriot182 (May 30, 2014)

I'm sooo excited for her new lipsticks. 30 shades, but I think some are some of the shades she's had before, just a new formula. They are being released July 24th! There's so many I want from that photo she posted, especially the lilac!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 30, 2014)

Heidi K said:


> Has anyone seen this? She posted it on Instagram like yesterday. There's a lilac-y color.


  If there is a color like Vampira but more red then brown I'll be all over that!


----------



## LdMD (May 30, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I'm sooo excited for her new lipsticks. 30 shades, but I think some are some of the shades she's had before, just a new formula. They are being released July 24th! There's so many I want from that photo she posted, especially the lilac!
> 
> Thanks for the info @sullenxriot182!!! I've been waiting for months for this release!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 30, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I'm sooo excited for her new lipsticks. 30 shades, but I think some are some of the shades she's had before, just a new formula. They are being released July 24th! There's so many I want from that photo she posted, especially the lilac!


  I sure hope it's better. Both the Homegirls I got were grainy and awful.


----------



## LdMD (May 30, 2014)

More photos of the lipsticks/packaging:

  http://instagram.com/p/kNo6ehFSck/

  http://instagram.com/p/l5pkyClSSr/

  http://instagram.com/p/l5ql-UlSUs/

  http://instagram.com/p/oG4BmjFSWf/


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 30, 2014)

LdMD said:


> More photos of the lipsticks:  http://instagram.com/p/kNo6ehFSck/ http://instagram.com/p/l5pkyClSSr/ http://instagram.com/p/l5ql-UlSUs/ http://instagram.com/p/oG4BmjFSWf/  :thud:


  I won't lie, I hate that packaging. Ugh.


----------



## LdMD (May 30, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I won't lie, I hate that packaging. Ugh.


  Oh, so sorry to hear that! I love it!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 30, 2014)

LdMD said:


> More photos of the lipsticks/packaging:  http://instagram.com/p/kNo6ehFSck/ http://instagram.com/p/l5pkyClSSr/ http://instagram.com/p/l5ql-UlSUs/ http://instagram.com/p/oG4BmjFSWf/  :thud:


:thud: I want!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (May 30, 2014)

I like the look of the packaging, but I'm hoping it's not too bulky to fit in with my other lipsticks lol


----------



## NewChick10 (May 31, 2014)

I can't wait.  I will be purchasing a few.


----------



## damagedmassacre (Jun 12, 2014)

I love my kat von d lock and loaded compact! I even have the setting spray best stuff ever Def worth the money!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jun 12, 2014)

The setting spray is like the one thing I haven't tried yet lol. Need to pick up a bottle next time I'm at Sephora!!


----------



## damagedmassacre (Jun 12, 2014)

I used urban decay but it was so exp for the little bottle that you got. KVD you get a big bottle and not to mention it smells really good. I spray one spray on a clean face do my makeup all but mascara. Spray another spray let dry and apply mascara and I am good for the night. Her lock and loaded line is for long wear I believe 24 hrs but the setting spray helps it stay in place. Love it. 





sullenxriot182 said:


> The setting spray is like the one thing I haven't tried yet lol. Need to pick up a bottle next time I'm at Sephora!!


----------



## flavinhaalonso (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm loving the liquid lipsticks Kat von D! 
LOLITA is very versatile
  http://instagram.com/p/sbhxjULy_E/


----------



## nikkideevah (Sep 30, 2014)

[h=3]Star Studded Eyeshadow Book ($55.00) (Limited Edition)[/h]  


  [h=3]Studded Kiss Lipstick Set ($39.00) (Limited Edition)[/h]  

*Countess* Matte hot orange red 	
*Agatha* Matte pale peach nude 	
*Adora* Metallic golden red 	
*Sexer* Iridescent fluorescent pink 	
*Wonderchilde* Iridescent neon lilac 	
*Bachelorette* Matte reddish fuchsia 	
*Mötorhead* Matte black cherry 	
*Lovecraft* Matte mauve pink nude 	
*Hexagram* Matte blood red


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 30, 2014)

I ordered the palette this morning. I'm not loving her new lipsticks so I'm holding off on that set. But the palette is a must - I have every single one of her palettes lol! May as well give money to a brand that's not jerking me around like MAC with the RHPS collection and LORAC with not wanting to tell us anything about the damn Mega Pro palette. I'm honestly wanting to just skip both of those things because they're so annoying with their release dates!


----------



## Cake Face (Oct 1, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> [h=3]Star Studded Eyeshadow Book ($55.00) (Limited Edition)[/h]
> 
> 
> [h=3]Studded Kiss Lipstick Set ($39.00) (Limited Edition)[/h]
> ...


  I wish Poe were in tho lipstick set, but this is still pretty amazing and a great price. Great gifts as well


----------



## xlisaa (Oct 4, 2014)

My swatches from the lipstick set. I was taking them out one by one to picture & try individually and when I got to the fifth shade, it was damaged. The lipstick itself was very wobbly and it had a bit of dust on it? So I'm just going to exchange it hoping the next set will be fine!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 4, 2014)

I ended up getting the lipstick set yesterday, the lady at my Sephora was just putting them out. I wasn't going to buy it because I was disappointed with hoe dry and patchy her new lipsticks seem to be (I bought Coven and was disappointed it, went back and I swatched almost all of them!) but for some reason these minis are fine, no issues with them at all! Very weird lol. I'm wondering if the first batch that they made had an issue or something, and now it's getting fixed?


----------



## LiliV (Oct 6, 2014)

I picked up Lolita the other day. It pulls totally brown on me not pink but I can actually wear it! Browns on me are usually a disaster I avoid them like crazy lol


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 6, 2014)

LiliV said:


>


Same here! That's the one brown I actually like lol. Looks great on you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 6, 2014)

LiliV said:


> I picked up Lolita the other day. It pulls totally brown on me not pink but I can actually wear it! Browns on me are usually a disaster I avoid them like crazy lol


Beautiful


----------



## LiliV (Oct 6, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Same here! That's the one brown I actually like lol. Looks great on you!
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> ...


  Thank you!  I'm thinking of wearing this for Halloween too, I'm going to be Pocahontas lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 19, 2014)

xlisaa said:


> My swatches from the lipstick set. I was taking them out one by one to picture & try individually and when I got to the fifth shade, it was damaged. The lipstick itself was very wobbly and it had a bit of dust on it? So I'm just going to exchange it hoping the next set will be fine!


  I live your swatches. Motörhead is the only one I could not pull off because it pulls more dark brown on me.


----------



## vosandmoe (Oct 20, 2014)

I am planning on buying her Tattoo lock in foundation. I am so excited to see how it works!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 20, 2014)

KVD/Sephora puts out a much better quality liquid matte lipstick than Lime Crime. I'm not sure if I am the only one that feels that way. I just purchased two Lime Crime liquid matte lipsticks and they do not even come close to the quaity and size of KVD lipsticks. Any thoughts?


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 20, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> KVD/Sephora puts out a much better quality liquid matte lipstick than Lime Crime. I'm not sure if I am the only one that feels that way. I just purchased two Lime Crime liquid matte lipsticks and they do not even come close to the quaity and size of KVD lipsticks. Any thoughts?


I agree! The first KVD one I ever bought, I put it on around 7am and could not believe that it lasted all day, even through eating and drinking and everything. Whenever I wear them, I still have to use a makeup wipe to get it off at night lol. The Lime Crime ones are nice, but I definitely experience fading throughout the day with those.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 20, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I agree! The first KVD one I ever bought, I put it on around 7am and could not believe that it lasted all day, even through eating and drinking and everything. Whenever I wear them, I still have to use a makeup wipe to get it off at night lol. The Lime Crime ones are nice, but I definitely experience fading throughout the day with those.


  So true. I will keep them but I don't think I will buy them again.


----------



## tamikajodha (Oct 22, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> KVD/Sephora puts out a much better quality liquid matte lipstick than Lime Crime. I'm not sure if I am the only one that feels that way. I just purchased two Lime Crime liquid matte lipsticks and they do not even come close to the quaity and size of KVD lipsticks. Any thoughts?


  I actually rather the Lime Crime. They last way longer on my lips than the KVD.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 22, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> I actually rather the Lime Crime. They last way longer on my lips than the KVD.


  Really? That's okay. That means more Lime Crime for you and more KVD for me. Lol.


----------



## tamikajodha (Oct 24, 2014)

Wore L'Ecole des Femmes today..and it was so dry and patchy. Sigh. I even used MAC Prep and Prime Lip before. I might end up returning it.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 24, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> Wore L'Ecole des Femmes today..and it was so dry and patchy. Sigh. I even used MAC Prep and Prime Lip before. I might end up returning it.


  Try applying it with a lip brush too, I found that it helped a lot!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 24, 2014)

Yeah I don't know what is up with the new lipsticks. It's weird because the mini set is so much better texture wise lol


----------



## violetta (Oct 31, 2014)

Just an FYI (don’t see it posted here ) but according to KVD  instagram she is very soon to launch her KATVONDBEAUTY.COM. where her make-up line will be sold.
  I assume it will still be available at Sephora as well.
  Hopefully her site will ship internationally so people who could not get it can now.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 31, 2014)

I am hoping that her page will ship internationally - I have so many friends that I ship her stuff to because Sephora doesn't ship everywhere lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 2, 2014)

violetta said:


> Just an FYI (don’t see it posted here ) but according to KVD  instagram she is very soon to launch her KATVONDBEAUTY.COM. where her make-up line will be sold. I assume it will still be available at Sephora as well. Hopefully her site will ship internationally so people who could not get it can now.


  Fingers crossed that it will be avail overseas. Thanks for the heads up about the the new website.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm curious to see if she has any new products, like exclusives to her site or something. That would be fun! I thought the site originally said it would be up on Oct. 30th, but now it just says "coming soon" :/


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 2, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> [h=3]Star Studded Eyeshadow Book ($55.00) (Limited Edition)[/h]
> 
> [h=3]Studded Kiss Lipstick Set ($39.00) (Limited Edition)[/h]
> 
> ...


  The eye shadow looks interesting.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Nov 2, 2014)

Wanted to upload my swatches for everyone...


​ 
  Solar, Nephilim, Platonic, and Mandala:​ 

​ 

​                                                                             Mandala is AWESOME! I tend to usually love her matte shades, and this is no exception.
​ Damned, Division, Depeche, and Brass Knuckles:​ 

​ 

​ ​ 
Anti-Star, Estrella, Black Star, and Star Flyer:​ 

​ 

​ Starflyer is like Urban Decay's Chaos, but I find it to be a lot less chalky.​ ​ Banshee, Violator, Gothica, and Fascination Street:​ 

​ 

​ Gothica and Fascination Street suck. I honestly don't know how those even got through the testing phase lol. Gothica is gritty with hardly any color payoff, and Fascination Street doesn't have any payoff either. It's a matte but it's so much drier in texture than the other matte shades!​ ​ Moz, Heaven Knows, Smiths, and Leather:​ 

​ 

​ ​ 
Crosses, Covenant, Craft, and Cult:​ 

​ 

​ ​                                                                For the most part I like it, except for those 2 purple colors that are just hard to work with and I'll probably never use lol


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Nov 7, 2014)

Who is excited for the spring stuff coming out in January? Interstellar eyeshadow palette, face primer, contour palette, and there's a double ended contour brush that comes in a coffin case!!! The only pics I've seen so far are from beautylogicblog on Instagram:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Who is excited for the spring stuff coming out in January? Interstellar eyeshadow palette, face primer, contour palette, and there's a double ended contour brush that comes in a coffin case!!! The only pics I've seen so far are from beautylogicblog on Instagram:


I'm excited


----------



## blondie929 (Nov 7, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Who is excited for the spring stuff coming out in January? Interstellar eyeshadow palette, face primer, contour palette, and there's a double ended contour brush that comes in a coffin case!!! The only pics I've seen so far are from beautylogicblog on Instagram:


  Super excited for the contour palette!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm really going they bring back their lightest foundation shade. I like the consistency but there isn't a color match for me.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Nov 7, 2014)

The contour palette looks amazing, though who am I kidding, I'm probably going to grab everything lol. I have absolutely no self control when it comes to her stuff!


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm loving everything too!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Wanted to upload my swatches for everyone...
> 
> ​ Solar, Nephilim, Platonic, and Mandala:​
> 
> ...


  Love these swatches. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

I am soooo in love with the Everlasting Matte Lipstick. I get compliments every time I wear it. My fav is Bachelorette, Lolita, LUV and Bauhaus5. What is yours?


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey I'm hoping someone could help me find a particular liquid lipstick. I'm looking for the Kat Von D Liquid lipstick in Bow and Arrow. I know that that color is discontinued but I have heard people finding it on clearance at some Sephora's. If someone knows of a Sephora that I can call that may have it I would really appreciate it. I have tried a few places already but so far no luck.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

dcarrington said:


> Hey I'm hoping someone could help me find a particular liquid lipstick. I'm looking for the Kat Von D Liquid lipstick in Bow and Arrow. I know that that color is discontinued but I have heard people finding it on clearance at some Sephora's. If someone knows of a Sephora that I can call that may have it I would really appreciate it. I have tried a few places already but so far no luck.


  If I find it I will let you know. I did not see it today when I went to Sephora.


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 9, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> If I find it I will let you know. I did not see it today when I went to Sephora.


  Thanks so much I really appreciate it!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2014)

dcarrington said:


> Thanks so much I really appreciate it!!


  You're welcome.


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 12, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I am soooo in love with the Everlasting Matte Lipstick. I get compliments every time I wear it. My fav is Bachelorette, Lolita, LUV and Bauhaus5. What is yours?


  Well, I just got my order of LUV and Vampira. I absolutely LOVE both of them!!! I have been looking for Bow and Arrow (don't know how successful that will be) but will try my best to satisfy the nude craving in this line with Lolita. The only thing is that Lolita is sold out EVERYWHERE I look. I have called several places but...nothing. I went in store and checked out Berlin which surprisingly turned out to be a shade that I really like. So Berlin came home with me today. I just need to get BauHau5, Lolita and Bow and Arrow (cross my fingers for that one) to keep "makeup jitters" at a low. lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

dcarrington said:


> Well, I just got my order of LUV and Vampira. I absolutely LOVE both of them!!! I have been looking for Bow and Arrow (don't know how successful that will be) but will try my best to satisfy the nude craving in this line with Lolita. The only thing is that Lolita is sold out EVERYWHERE I look. I have called several places but...nothing. I went in store and checked out Berlin which surprisingly turned out to be a shade that I really like. So Berlin came home with me today. I just need to get BauHau5, Lolita and Bow and Arrow (cross my fingers for that one) to keep "makeup jitters" at a low. lol









  Enjoy. Lolita has become one of my fav nude lipsticks. Is the Studded Kiss Lipstick in Lolita sold out too?


----------



## dcarrington (Nov 12, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Enjoy. Lolita has become one of my fav nude lipsticks. Is the Studded Kiss Lipstick in Lolita sold out too?


  No, its not. I dont know if they actually look the same when applied to the lips. Do you have Lolita in lipatick form?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

dcarrington said:


> No, its not. I dont know if they actually look the same when applied to the lips. Do you have Lolita in lipatick form?


  I have both. I tend to put the lipstick on first and then apply the matte lipstick. However, sometime I will wear the lipstick alone or the liquid lipstick by itself. The liquid lipstick is obviously more intense than the lipstick. However, unless you are wearing one of the darker shades I don't think it matters. (i.e. LUV or Bauhau5). Hope that helps.


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 12, 2014)

Does anyone know how to get rid of the patchiness in Studded Kiss Vampira, Homegirl and Mororhead??? I love the colors but they r all patchy city on me  PS liner only seems to do so much...


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 12, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I have both. I tend to put the lipstick on first and then apply the matte lipstick. However, sometime I will wear the lipstick alone or the liquid lipstick by itself. The liquid lipstick is obviously more intense than the lipstick. However, unless you are wearing one of the darker shades I don't think it matters. (i.e. LUV or Bauhau5). Hope that helps.


 I love LUV haha, I have the velvety liquid one


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2014)

pinkcrush said:


> I love LUV haha, I have the velvety liquid one


  Me too. I get compliments everytime I wear it. It definitely has staying power.


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 12, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Me too. I get compliments everytime I wear it. It definitely has staying power.


 I haven't actually wore mine yet, just had swatched a few times... How's the lipstick version???


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 13, 2014)

pinkcrush said:


> I haven't actually wore mine yet, just had swatched a few times... How's the lipstick version???


  I love the lipstick version too. You gotta try it on. Lol.


----------



## khendry81 (Nov 13, 2014)

I used her lippys for the first time today. Awesome


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 13, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I love the lipstick version too. You gotta try it on. Lol.


 Girl I copped me a tube of LUV tonight yayyy, it's beautiful thanx for the suggestion


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 13, 2014)

khendry81 said:


> I used her lippys for the first time today. Awesome


  :con: KVD lipsticks are amazing aren't they?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 13, 2014)

pinkcrush said:


> Girl I copped me a tube of LUV tonight yayyy, it's beautiful thanx for the suggestion


  :nanas:  I'm glad you got it. And yes, it is amazing. Enjoy my friend.


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 13, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> :nanas:  I'm glad you got it. And yes, it is amazing. Enjoy my friend.


 Now I can copy u and do the layering technique with the liquid version and the actual lipstick yayyy... MAC Heroine lipliner???


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 13, 2014)

pinkcrush said:


> Now I can copy u and do the layering technique with the liquid version and the actual lipstick yayyy... MAC Heroine lipliner???


  Yup  You can use the Heroine liner. That's a good choice.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 15, 2014)

I put on Lolita last night and I have to say, I noticed quite a difference between the feel of it and Vampira. I forgot I was even wearing Lolita, not drying, nice texture. Vampira I can feel all day, very drying. Wonder if it's because I have to layer Vampira to get the dark, even color I want.


----------



## Sandy072 (Nov 17, 2014)

I





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I put on Lolita last night and I have to say, I noticed quite a difference between the feel of it and Vampira. I forgot I was even wearing Lolita, not drying, nice texture. Vampira I can feel all day, very drying. Wonder if it's because I have to layer Vampira to get the dark, even color I want.


  I am considering Lolita so thanks for sharing that info!


----------



## katieanne (Nov 22, 2014)

This is probably old news but I just got 5 lipsticks from sephora in the old packaging For 30$!! Including Lolita and adora


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 22, 2014)

katieanne said:


> For 30$!! Including Lolita and adora


  How did you do that?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 22, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> How did you do that?


Instead of being sent back to the KVD headquarters, they are selling them in the sale section for very cheap. Old packaging and formula


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Instead of being sent back to the KVD headquarters, they are selling them in the sale section for very cheap. Old packaging and formula


  Okay. Got it thanks.


----------



## katieanne (Nov 23, 2014)

I had to ask so if you don't see them make sure you ask, my sephora has a HUGE tub of them in the back room!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Dec 5, 2014)

GUYS GUYS GUYSSSSSS!!!


http://m.sephora.com/product/P391755


  INTERSTELLAR PALETTE !!!!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Dec 5, 2014)

Ordered it!!!!

  I really hope the other stuff waits until after the holidays to launch. I'm going to be broke!!! lol I know there's 2 other palettes - the Shade & Light eye and Shade & Light contour, and the face primer, as well as the coffin case face brush! Here's more pics:

  Brush:
  https://instagram.com/p/vhSQrRFSSe/

  Contour and eye palettes:
  https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B2M5FtbCQAILcof.jpg


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 5, 2014)

NotteRequiem said:


> GUYS GUYS GUYSSSSSS!!!
> 
> 
> http://m.sephora.com/product/P391755
> ...








 Am I crazy because I'm willing to travel to the stores tomorrow to swatch?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 5, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Am I crazy because I'm willing to travel to the stores tomorrow to swatch?


I'm thinking of doing the same :shock:


----------



## Haven (Dec 5, 2014)

Is the studded eyeshadow book worth the sale price?  Her palettes tend to be hit or miss.


----------



## Haven (Dec 5, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Am I crazy because I'm willing to travel to the stores tomorrow to swatch?


  I am fighting the urge to order it tonight.  My local Sephora is supposed to have it in stock according to the website, but we all know how reliable that is.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Dec 5, 2014)

Haven said:


> Is the studded eyeshadow book worth the sale price?  Her palettes tend to be hit or miss.


For $28 absolutely. I wish I would have waited. I really only disliked the gritty glittery purple and the matte lavender shade, everything else is pretty good.


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 5, 2014)

I just picked up the Star Studded palette, for $28 why not, I can easily give it as a gift too, which I will probably end up doing, someone on my list was wanting some KVD.

  I hope the contour palette comes out soon, I heard January, but since the Interstellar palette is out already...maybe.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 6, 2014)

The only thing that honestly stops me from buying KVD holiday palettes is, they are too big! I have limited storage and its already out of control.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Dec 6, 2014)

Yeah if I remember correctly, last time she had a bunch of products release, the stuff didn't come out all at once, it popped up on the Sephora site over a period of a few weeks. Which was annoying, because I was like "Ugh I JUST made an order!" lmao the crazy makeup lover in me won't allow me to do something normal like wait until it all comes out so I can order it all at once, nope.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 6, 2014)

I didn't swatch the entire palette but here are few. I will be skipping this one not because it's not beautiful. I just think I can dupe a few of the colors with my growing MUFE collection. As for this palette for those that are considering it, they are creamy and pigmented. Worth the addition to any collection IMO.


----------



## nikkideevah (Dec 6, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I didn't swatch the entire palette but here are few. I will be skipping this one not because it's not beautiful. I just think I can dupe a few of the colors with my growing MUFE collection. As for this palette for those that are considering it, they are creamy and pigmented. Worth the addition to any collection IMO.


   thx I will be going to get it.. It's funny I barely used the monarch and Chrystalis ones smh


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Dec 8, 2014)

Been playing with it today, figured I would share my swatches! Definitely on par with the Monarch and Chrysalis palettes!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Dec 9, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Ordered it!!!!
> 
> I really hope the other stuff waits until after the holidays to launch. I'm going to be broke!!! lol I know there's 2 other palettes - the Shade & Light eye and Shade & Light contour, and the face primer, as well as the coffin case face brush! Here's more pics:
> 
> ...


Holy crow... MORE palettes? I'm going to be so BROKE.






  I will say, I am sorely missing her original artwork on the boxes of the palettes. I really love the artwork circa the Gypsy, esperanza etc... The letting is still her, but I miss the drawings!

  Also, I hope she comes out with new traincases soon. I missed out on the last ones. Boo.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Dec 9, 2014)

Yeah I definitely miss the artwork on the palettes. I'm sure she designed these too, but the look of the drawings instead of this foil stuff was just cooler to me!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Dec 9, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Yeah I definitely miss the artwork on the palettes. I'm sure she designed these too, but the look of the drawings instead of this foil stuff was just cooler to me!


I completely agree. Hopefully next year we'll get more artwork!


----------



## pandorablack (Dec 9, 2014)

I have to have that palette!!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 9, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I have to have that palette!!!!


  In the words of Dolly, you need it so hurry.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 9, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Been playing with it today, figured I would share my swatches! Definitely on par with the Monarch and Chrysalis palettes!


----------



## pandorablack (Dec 9, 2014)

Haven said:


> Is the studded eyeshadow book worth the sale price?  Her palettes tend to be hit or miss.


  I paid full price for that palette and I think it was worth it. The only color that was a miss for me was the glittery purple.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Dec 9, 2014)

I wore the Innerstellar palette the past 2 days and love it! When I first saw the pic of it online, I wasn't super excited because it looked so similar to Chrysalis at first glance. But putting them side by side, they're definitely totally different. lol or maybe that's just the voice in my head justifying the fact that I bought another palette that I don't need!


----------



## gabzillaa (Dec 9, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Ordered it!!!!
> 
> I really hope the other stuff waits until after the holidays to launch. I'm going to be broke!!! lol I know there's 2 other palettes - the Shade & Light eye and Shade & Light contour, and the face primer, as well as the coffin case face brush! Here's more pics:
> 
> ...


  I NEED THAT BRUSH


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Dec 9, 2014)

I knowwww I don't even know what the brush look like yet, the case is enough to make me want it lol!!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Dec 9, 2014)

I just noticed they stopped selling her brush set that had the foundation, concealer, eyeshadow, blending and smudge brushes in it. I wonder why. It was a great set! I use mine everyday.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Dec 9, 2014)

Ooh maybe she'll come out with a different set in addition to that face brush! She had a set before when her line first launched that was all eye brushes and I love that one. The smudge brush is my favorite smudger ever!


----------



## pandorablack (Dec 9, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Ooh maybe she'll come out with a different set in addition to that face brush! She had a set before when her line first launched that was all eye brushes and I love that one. The smudge brush is my favorite smudger ever!


  I would totally love it if she did! Her brushes are fab, and very well priced.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Dec 10, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I would totally love it if she did! Her brushes are fab, and very well priced.


Totally agree to all of this. I would really like to see her expand the brush line. I think she could come up with some real funky ones for sure.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Dec 10, 2014)

I am dying to see what the face brush looks like. All I know is that it's double ended, so I'm thinking contour brush on one end and blush brush on the other?


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 10, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I am dying to see what the face brush looks like. All I know is that it's double ended, so I'm thinking contour brush on one end and blush brush on the other?


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Dec 10, 2014)

Ooh it looks nice! Thank you!!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Dec 11, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


Oooooooo when is this going to come out??

  It looks like she's got the warm, cool, and neutral down pat. I wonder if the texture of the light powders will be silky enough to set under eye concealer... I love my Anastasia Beverly Hills Banana and Vanilla, but I'm always looking for other under eye powders.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Dec 11, 2014)

Supposedly January, but the Innerstellar palette was supposed to be January too and that already came out!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Dec 12, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Supposedly January, but the Innerstellar palette was supposed to be January too and that already came out!


I certainly hope so! Aaaaah I want my hands on it! And that brush too!


----------



## dcarrington (Dec 13, 2014)

After waiting so long for a restock of Lolita liquid lipstick I finally was able to grab it up before it went out of stock again!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 13, 2014)

dcarrington said:


> After waiting so long for a restock of Lolita liquid lipstick I finally was able to grab it up before it went out of stock again!


  :con:   Lolita is my go to fav nude lipstick. I am sure you will love it as much as I do.


----------



## dcarrington (Dec 13, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Lolita is my go to fav nude lipstick. I am sure you will love it as much as I do.


  I am really looking forward to getting it! Man O' Man was that thing out of stock forever! I was lucky to grab it in time because it went out stock a few minutes after I checked.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Dec 13, 2014)

Have you guys seen that a ton of the discontinued KVD lipsticks and palettes have been popping up at Marshall's and TJ Maxx? I haven't been able to find any in my area yet (Massachusetts) but hopefully someone else can take advantage of it!


----------



## blondie929 (Dec 13, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Have you guys seen that a ton of the discontinued KVD lipsticks and palettes have been popping up at Marshall's and TJ Maxx? I haven't been able to find any in my area yet (Massachusetts) but hopefully someone else can take advantage of it!


  I've heard some people spotted them at Burlington coat factory too! I will be going to Marshall's and Burlington tomorrow I'll see if they have anything I'll take pics too! Lol


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Dec 13, 2014)

Ooh that's good to know - I haven't checked Burlington yet!!


----------



## blondie929 (Dec 13, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Ooh that's good to know - I haven't checked Burlington yet!!


  I've found a lot of makeup brands at Burlington before one time I found the glam glow eye treatment/mask whatever it is for 40 bucks!


----------



## Dellbie (Dec 13, 2014)

just got another restock email! All the liquid lipsticks are in stock right now so i impulse bought another lolita


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 14, 2014)

dcarrington said:


> I am really looking forward to getting it! Man O' Man was that thing out of stock forever! I was lucky to grab it in time because it went out stock a few minutes after I checked.


  I did not know it was so popular. When I bought most of my KVD lipsticks a few months back, LUV and Vampira were the most popular shades.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 14, 2014)

Dellbie said:


> just got another restock email! All the liquid lipsticks are in stock right now so i impulse bought another lolita


  Thank you. Good to know.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 14, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Have you guys seen that a ton of the discontinued KVD lipsticks and palettes have been popping up at Marshall's and TJ Maxx? I haven't been able to find any in my area yet (Massachusetts) but hopefully someone else can take advantage of it!


  I've heard that too. I have not seen them at the stores near me either.


----------



## blondie929 (Dec 14, 2014)

I didn't see any kat Von d stuff but look what I found at tj max! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





$40!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 14, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> I didn't see any kat Von d stuff but look what I found at tj max!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wow. Lucky you.


----------



## blondie929 (Dec 14, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Wow. Lucky you.


  Girl when I saw this I had to do a double take! I couldn't believe they had it then when I got home my mom asked me why I didn't take 2 and now I'm pissed I didn't 2 is the price of one at sephora lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 14, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> Girl when I saw this I had to do a double take! I couldn't believe they had it then when I got home my mom asked me why I didn't take 2 and now I'm pissed I didn't 2 is the price of one at sephora lol


  Run back and get it. oke:


----------



## nikkideevah (Dec 14, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> I didn't see any kat Von d stuff but look what I found at tj max!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have only seen the eye masks at tj maxx   U are lucky


----------



## blondie929 (Dec 14, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Run back and get it. oke:


  Lol maybe I will .. I just hate paying 4 bucks for parking lol


----------



## blondie929 (Dec 14, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> I have only seen the eye masks at tj maxx   U are lucky


  I've only seen this at one tj maxx all the others I've only seen the eye mask too! I found this one in New York in the rego park center mall


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Dec 14, 2014)

That's awesome! I got my GlamGlow from Amazon because it's $40 there too, but of course you have to pay shipping so this is a better deal lol!


----------



## blondie929 (Dec 14, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> That's awesome! I got my GlamGlow from Amazon because it's $40 there too, but of course you have to pay shipping so this is a better deal lol!


  Mine came with the full size supermud and a mini youthmud $40 bucks plus tax though still better then sephora lol


----------



## dcarrington (Dec 16, 2014)

Just got my KAT VON D Lolita and I am so happy that I am so happy I ordered two!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 16, 2014)

blondie929 said:


> Lol maybe I will .. I just hate paying 4 bucks for parking lol


  I hated paying for parking at this mall and Kings Plaza.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 17, 2014)

dcarrington said:


> Just got my KAT VON D Lolita and I am so happy that I am so happy I ordered two!


  Isn't Lolita just beautiful. I am glad you love it. I hear it's always OOS now. Please post swatches.


----------



## blondie929 (Dec 17, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I hated paying for parking at this mall and Kings Plaza.


  I knowww!! I park I go to sephora for 10 min anddd bammmm 4 bucks for 10 min


----------



## dcarrington (Dec 17, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Isn't Lolita just beautiful. I am glad you love it. I hear it's always OOS now. Please post swatches.


  Yes it is. Its still out of stock but I think that that will die down just like it did with LUV and Vampira (although I do see Vampira OOS right now but that just happened).  I would post a pic but I am out of a camera phone right now. I'll post a pic when one comes available. Hopefully Santa (aka hubby) gives me what I want on my list this year. lol


----------



## Narwhalique (Dec 17, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Have you guys seen that a ton of the discontinued KVD lipsticks and palettes have been popping up at Marshall's and TJ Maxx? I haven't been able to find any in my area yet (Massachusetts) but hopefully someone else can take advantage of it!


  I got Adora and Beranice Foiled Love lipsticks, Outlaw liquid lipstick and a Sinner rollerball at T.J.Maxx. My local Marshalls is just starting to stock a few things. Checking back tomorrow!


----------



## MissElle12 (Dec 17, 2014)

Narwhalique said:


> I got Adora and Beranice Foiled Love lipsticks, Outlaw liquid lipstick and a Sinner rollerball at T.J.Maxx. My local Marshalls is just starting to stock a few things. Checking back tomorrow!


  I hit up 2 TJ Maxx and 2 Marshalls...
  I saw Adora in the regular lipstick and the foiled...it looked like VG Rihanna 1 so I passed...I also saw Lolita which ended up being just the box 

  I also saw an eye palette for $9.99 and then I found an untouched Outlaw in the liquid lipstick which I purchased in a heartbeat.  Still on the hunt for Lolita!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm supposed to be going with a friend to a TJ Max, Marshalls and Home Goods to look for Xmas decor. Hopefully I come across some of her products.


----------



## Narwhalique (Dec 17, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> I hit up 2 TJ Maxx and 2 Marshalls...
> I saw Adora in the regular lipstick and the foiled...it looked like VG Rihanna 1 so I passed...I also saw Lolita which ended up being just the box
> 
> I also saw an eye palette for $9.99 and then I found an untouched Outlaw in the liquid lipstick which I purchased in a heartbeat.  Still on the hunt for Lolita!


I'd love to find Lolita too!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Dec 17, 2014)

http://katvondbeauty.com/ is supposed to launch this week! (I think tomorrow) so be on the lookout - I'm wondering if the contour palette and the other new stuff will be on there first?


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 17, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm supposed to be going with a friend to a TJ Max, Marshalls and Home Goods to look for Xmas decor. Hopefully I come across some of her products.


  I went looking for KVD lipsticks at Marshall's last night. The store did not have any. However I did walk out with $400 in Christmas decorations. Yikes. I also found the Borghese hand cream for $15. I could not believe it. It retails for $30 normally.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 17, 2014)

Narwhalique said:


> I'd love to find Lolita too!


  I wish you the best of luck. It is a beautiful color. Have you tried the Studded Kiss lipsticks in the meantime. It does come in Lolita.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 17, 2014)

Isn't the KVD website launching Tomm??? Maybe they will have everything in stock (like Lolita)


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Isn't the KVD website launching Tomm??? Maybe they will have everything in stock (like Lolita)


  Yup. That is correct. Hopefully those that wanted Lolita and Vampira can get it Thursday.


----------



## Narwhalique (Dec 17, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I wish you the best of luck. It is a beautiful color. Have you tried the Studded Kiss lipsticks in the meantime. It does come in Lolita.


  I haven't but I really should because I'm going on kind of a Kat Von D rampage at the moment.


----------



## nikkideevah (Dec 18, 2014)

I was so busy looking for Glamglow at TJ Maxx I forgot about this lol


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Dec 20, 2014)

Well the Kat Von D Beauty site is a total bummer. I thought they would actually sell her stuff on there. Nope. Seems like it's just a place to talk about the products, but everything links back to Sephora lol. That sucks because I know a lot of people overseas that I talk to were hoping her site would ship to them


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 20, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Well the Kat Von D Beauty site is a total bummer. I thought they would actually sell her stuff on there. Nope. Seems like it's just a place to talk about the products, but everything links back to Sephora lol. That sucks because I know a lot of people overseas that I talk to were hoping her site would ship to them


  Bummer. That sucks totally.


----------



## MISSRED (Dec 20, 2014)

I absolutely LOVE her lock it foundation. It covers everything and has such a smooth texture. I normally use Lancome, but Kat nailed it on her foundation.


----------



## violetta (Dec 20, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Well the Kat Von D Beauty site is a total bummer. I thought they would actually sell her stuff on there. Nope. Seems like it's just a place to talk about the products, but everything links back to Sephora lol. That sucks because I know a lot of people overseas that I talk to were hoping her site would ship to them


Well that does not surprise me , KVD ’s line is manufactured and owned by Sephora ( through their Kendo brands division ) .Sephora  also owns  Marc Jacobs ,
  Elizabeth and James, Formula X , plus a few others and LVMH owns Sephora.
  So it would make sense for KVD site to link back to Sephora. But the way it was mentioned on KVD site made it sound like you could purchase from KVD website.
  Maybe Sephora thought her brand is doing so well ( which it is ) that it deserved its own separate site.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Dec 20, 2014)

Hopefully they'll do more with it in the future and you'll be able to order from there eventually. I know a lot of people would be happy if Sephora just shipped everywhere!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 20, 2014)

violetta said:


> Well that does not surprise me , KVD ’s line is manufactured and owned by Sephora ( through their Kendo brands division ) .Sephora  also owns  Marc Jacobs , Elizabeth and James, Formula X , plus a few others and LVMH owns Sephora. So it would make sense for KVD site to link back to Sephora. But the way it was mentioned on KVD site made it sound like you could purchase from KVD website. Maybe Sephora thought her brand is doing so well ( which it is ) that it deserved its own separate site.


  I am just surprised that Sephora is not owned by Estée Lauder. Lol. They own just about everything else.


----------



## violetta (Dec 20, 2014)

Estee Lauder might be kicking themselves for not being proactive before 1997 (  LVMH acquired Sephora in 1997 ) in seeing an opportunity
  to further grow their cosmetic empire ,or maybe it did not fit there business plans to go in that direction.
  Either way I too have thought about that as well.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Dec 22, 2014)

I tried my luck at TJ Maxx and Marshall's but left empty-handed. Any Kat Von D products I managed to find were opened and tested, I didn't want to risk it.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Dec 22, 2014)

That's a bummer  That's one thing I hate about those places - the makeup always seems to be messed with lol. I feel like it's a triumph if I find stuff that's brand new and unopened!


----------



## BriarRose (Dec 22, 2014)

I have had zero luck finding the older formula lipsticks on sale. Never went on sale at my area Sephoras (freestanding and in JCPs) and nothing has showed up at my 3 area TJ Maxxs or 2 Marshalls or 1 Burlington.

I'm bummed, but sullenxriot182, you are so right. It is very difficult to find any kind of makeup, lotion, etc. product at TJM or MS that hasn't been messed with. I see some of the nastiest stuff at those stores and only go in them when I am specifically looking for something I know has recently been sighted elsewhere in the US.

  On the brightside, I picked up one of the last Interstellar ES palettes in this area a couple weeks ago during the Sephora VIB (for me) $20 off $50 promo. They're all long gone now. Haven't had time to try it out yet, but it looks lovely. And also-- finally, a cooler toned palette amongst the seas of warm palettes in makeup land! I will post again once I've used it.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Dec 23, 2014)

It makes me wonder why the heck they don't do a sweep of that section every now and then and get rid of the damaged stuff. It's gross and no one's going to buy it!

  Yay! I hope you love the palette - it's been my most reached for lately lol


----------



## MissElle12 (Dec 23, 2014)

I tried on the Outlaw I got from Marshalls. Boy is it a messy lipstick!! The formula is so runny, it leaks out of the tube and gets on my teeth before it dries! But for $7, I can put up with it.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 23, 2014)

^^ that shade looks good on you though!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 23, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> I tried on the Outlaw I got from Marshalls. Boy is it a messy lipstick!! The formula is so runny, it leaks out of the tube and gets on my teeth before it dries! But for $7, I can put up with it.


  Despite the headaches it looks beautiful on you.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 23, 2014)

sagehen said:


> ^^ that shade looks good on you though!


  It does look great on her.


----------



## dcarrington (Dec 23, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


>


  WOW!!! That looks so good on you!!!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Dec 23, 2014)

I agree with everyone else - love the color on you!

  Such a tease, the contour palette is up on Sephora's site but it's not available yet


----------



## MissElle12 (Dec 24, 2014)

sagehen said:


> ^^ that shade looks good on you though!





Vandekamp said:


> Despite the headaches it looks beautiful on you.





Vandekamp said:


> It does look great on her.





dcarrington said:


> WOW!!! That looks so good on you!!!





sullenxriot182 said:


> I agree with everyone else - love the color on you!  Such a tease, the contour palette is up on Sephora's site but it's not available yet


  Thank you ladies!!


----------



## Sandy072 (Dec 25, 2014)

I thought mine from Marshall's seemed brown! I like it but ordered the current version now it is in stock at sephora!


----------



## nikkideevah (Dec 25, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> I tried on the Outlaw I got from Marshalls. Boy is it a messy lipstick!! The formula is so runny, it leaks out of the tube and gets on my teeth before it dries! But for $7, I can put up with it.


  It's because those are the old formula they were a runny hot mess


----------



## MissElle12 (Dec 25, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> It's because those are the old formula they were a runny hot mess


  I realize that. I have bauhau5 in the new formula and its completely different.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 26, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> I thought mine from Marshall's seemed brown! I like it but ordered the current version now it is in stock at sephora!


  I wore Lolita last night. My Lolita is the lighter shade. I am also interested in the darker shade. One more extra stop to make today. Lol.


----------



## nikkideevah (Dec 27, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I wore Lolita last night. My Lolita is the lighter shade. I am also interested in the darker shade. One more extra stop to make today. Lol.


  I had the old Lolita.. I tossed it cause it was too messy


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 28, 2014)

nikkideevah said:


> I had the old Lolita.. I tossed it cause it was too messy


  I may be a bit confused about the old Lolita vs. the new Lolita. I just got into KVD this year. I purchased my Lolita early summer or late Spring. Does that mean I have the new Lolita? Inquiring minds want to know. Lol.   My Lolita is not messy. I think I may have two of the new Lolita.


----------



## Shopping Obsess (Dec 28, 2014)

dcarrington said:


> Yes it is. Its still out of stock but I think that that will die down just like it did with LUV and Vampira (although I do see Vampira OOS right now but that just happened).  I would post a pic but I am out of a camera phone right now. I'll post a pic when one comes available. Hopefully Santa (aka hubby) gives me what I want on my list this year. lol


  It is back in stock now:bigstar:


----------



## dcarrington (Dec 28, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> My Lolita is not messy. I think I may have two of the new Lolita


  I was getting confused with this too. I believed that there is the old lolita that came in the discontinued packaging that is being sold at Marshalls and other outlets, then there is the lolita in the new packaging that came out earlier in the year and then there is the lolita in a different color but same "new" packaging that came after it being sold out for months during the fall.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 28, 2014)

dcarrington said:


> I was getting confused with this too. I believed that there is the old lolita that came in the discontinued packaging that is being sold at Marshalls and other outlets, then there is the lolita in the new packaging that came out earlier in the year and then there is the lolita in a different color but same "new" packaging that came after it being sold out for months during the fall.


  Thank you. The new version is prettier and I already have it.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 2, 2015)

http://instagram.com/p/xXMAuDCppG/ http://instagram.com/p/xXJq1RCpko/ http://instagram.com/p/xXIlocCpiB/


----------



## ScarlettMoeller (Jan 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://instagram.com/p/xXIlocCpiB/


  Thanks for the links. I really want it even though I already own the Anastasia contour kit...


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Jan 2, 2015)

Still waiting for the contour pallet to release !! In getting so impatient


----------



## blondie929 (Jan 2, 2015)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> Still waiting for the contour pallet to release !! In getting so impatient


  It's available on sephora


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 3, 2015)

I got the email last night that it was available. Kind of bummed they haven't put the brush up yet because I wanted to get them together, but I ordered the palette anyway. It's probably a good thing the stuff isn't coming out all at once because I just ordered the damn Melt shadows too lmao


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Jan 3, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> It's available on sephora


Thanks I got the email last night and was like finally it's out lol


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 3, 2015)

Just ordered the Interstellar Palette, Studded Kiss lipsticks in Slayer, Vampira, and Underage Red, and eye primer.

  That contour palette that's new looks tempting, though. I may buy that too. Hmm.

  Also, I'm annoyed like all her pencil eyeliners are out of stock. I wanted to snag a few.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 3, 2015)

That's one thing that sucks about her stuff, it seems to take forever to restock her stuff. I use the light 44 foundation and powder and they were both out of stock for months in the stores and online before they finally got more lol.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 3, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> That's one thing that sucks about her stuff, it seems to take forever to restock her stuff. I use the light 44 foundation and powder and they were both out of stock for months in the stores and online before they finally got more lol.


  I wear the same shade of her foundation and I feel your pain. They were out of stock FOREVER.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 4, 2015)

Right? I think I checked the site every single day and was so excited when it finally popped up again lol!


----------



## LiliV (Jan 5, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I may be a bit confused about the old Lolita vs. the new Lolita. I just got into KVD this year. I purchased my Lolita early summer or late Spring. Does that mean I have the new Lolita? Inquiring minds want to know. Lol.   My Lolita is not messy. I think I may have two of the new Lolita.





dcarrington said:


> I was getting confused with this too. I believed that there is the old lolita that came in the discontinued packaging that is being sold at Marshalls and other outlets, then there is the lolita in the new packaging that came out earlier in the year and then there is the lolita in a different color but same "new" packaging that came after it being sold out for months during the fall.


  Kat Von D addressed the difference in color on Instagram and said she's going to be releasing a "Lolita 2" that will be the shade of the original sometime this year


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 5, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Kat Von D addressed the difference in color on Instagram and said she's going to be releasing a "Lolita 2" that will be the shade of the original sometime this year


  Thank you. That is good to know. I really like Lolita. I'm not sure I really need Cashmere.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jan 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://instagram.com/p/xXIlocCpiB/


I love that the brush comes in a coffin case. I don't need it though.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 5, 2015)

Does anyone know when that brush is going to be released? I NEEDS IT. And the contour palette...


----------



## nikkideevah (Jan 5, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Does anyone know when that brush is going to be released? I NEEDS IT. And the contour palette...


 The contour palette is on sephoras site now


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 5, 2015)

nikkideevah said:


> The contour palette is on sephoras site now


  I know. I think I'm going to buy it tonight. But I wanted to buy it WITH the brush.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 5, 2015)

The light 44 powder foundation is out of stock again. Poo.

  I'm light 42 in her foundation, and it is finally in stock. Going to snag it tonight.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 5, 2015)

I got excited because on Kat's Instagram she said the brush was available online too.But I'm not seeing it. Grr...my palette should be here Thursday though. Excited!!!


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 5, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I got excited because on Kat's Instagram she said the brush was available online too.But I'm not seeing it. Grr...my palette should be here Thursday though. Excited!!!


  I'm getting a Sephora order full of Kat Von D stuff on Thursday too! The interstellar palette, eye primer, and studded kiss lipsticks in underage red, vampira and slayer.

  I'm probably going to place another order tonight when I get paid. I'm thinking contour palette (even though I don't have a great contour brush), foundation and concealer (this time in shades light enough for me, light 44 was too dark so I'm getting light 42 this time), and lipstick in A Go Go. But I may get Backstage Bambi instead. I haven't decided yet. i kinda already have plenty of hot pinks, but I don't have an orange, so I'm leaning towards A Go Go.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 5, 2015)

I love Backstage Bambi so so much! A Go Go is gorgeous too - I only have the mini of that and I've used it so much I'm going to need the full size lol


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 5, 2015)

F it. I'm going to buy them both! But not tonight. I'm going to wait until tomorrow's deposit (I get paid daily).


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 6, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> F it. I'm going to buy them both! But not tonight. I'm going to wait until tomorrow's deposit (I get paid daily).


  That's nice. I would love to get paid at the conclusion of each day.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 6, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> F it. I'm going to buy them both! But not tonight. I'm going to wait until tomorrow's deposit (I get paid daily).


Woohoo!! You will love them both, so it's worth it lol


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jan 6, 2015)

Just arrived  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The darkest shade (on my NC50 skin) is surprisingly neutral to cool; not warm.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 6, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> The darkest shade (on my NC50 skin) is surprisingly neutral to cool; not warm.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 6, 2015)

Mine should be here tomorrow instead of Thursday - shipping info updated! Woohoo!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 6, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Mine should be here tomorrow instead of Thursday - shipping info updated! Woohoo!


  :stars:  Yay!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 6, 2015)

Gahhhh the brush and primer are up on Sephora now. I can't order till I get paid Friday so those better stay in stock! lol


----------



## smallestkitten (Jan 6, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Just ordered the Interstellar Palette, Studded Kiss lipsticks in Slayer, Vampira, and Underage Red, and eye primer.
> 
> That contour palette that's new looks tempting, though. I may buy that too. Hmm.
> 
> Also, I'm annoyed like all her pencil eyeliners are out of stock. I wanted to snag a few.


  vampira was SO disappointing to me - uneven and patchy and i'm going to return it. i hope you have better luck!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 7, 2015)

smallestkitten said:


> vampira was SO disappointing to me - uneven and patchy and i'm going to return it. i hope you have better luck!


  I did not like it either. It pulled more dark brown on me.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 7, 2015)

What is this about a new primer coming out this Spring? I will definitely try this.  not affiliated:  http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2015/01/kat-von-d-lock-featherweight-primer-spring-2015.html  eta: I see it on Sephora's website.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 7, 2015)

Yup the primer came out the same time the brush did. Can't wait to get them both!


----------



## sagehen (Jan 7, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Yup the primer came out the same time the brush did. Can't wait to get them both!


  I was so hoping this would be in a store near me because I wanted it in my hands tonight. I will be patient and wait for a shipment. I must try it.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm so tempted to buy the shade light contour palette


----------



## nt234 (Jan 7, 2015)

I really want the contour kit but I'm trying to wait until I've at least hit pan on my ABH one!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 7, 2015)

nt234 said:


> I really want the contour kit but I'm trying to wait until I've at least hit pan on my ABH one!


 I don't own the ABH ones. I'll just hang on and save my money for the hourglass palettes


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 8, 2015)

The Shade & Light eye palette won't be out for a "few more months" according to Kat. I'm dying to see the inside of it!!


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 8, 2015)

So I did, in fact, buy the contour palette and both Backstage Bambi and A Go Go. Plus foundation and concealer. I love Kat Von D! I'm so addicted.

  I went to my local Sephora today to exchange a few things, and they are so low on Kat Von D stuff. They had barely anything in stock. I'm glad I shopped online.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 8, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Gahhhh the brush and primer are up on Sephora now. I can't order till I get paid Friday so those better stay in stock! lol


  WAIT WAIT WAIT A MINUTE. The brush is up now! Damnit! When I get tonight's deposit I'm going to have to buy it. Wish it had been up a few days ago so I could have included it in the order that is coming tomorrow.

  I'm going to need the primer too...


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 9, 2015)

I know right?! I wanted to get them together haha. I just ordered the primer and brush. I also just saw on Kat's Instagram that she is collaborating with Formula X nail polish. I'm going to be so broke!!


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 9, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I know right?! I wanted to get them together haha. I just ordered the primer and brush. I also just saw on Kat's Instagram that she is collaborating with Formula X nail polish. I'm going to be so broke!!


  Just ordered the brush, the primer, and one more studded kiss lipstick last night. And hit VIB status again for the year (extended to 2016).


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 9, 2015)

Oh you will for sure hit Rouge by the end of the year with all this stuff Kat's been putting out! I hit it just in time to have it through this year lol


----------



## User28 (Jan 9, 2015)

For those of you who got the contour palette, how are you liking it? I just ordered it and sometimes it looks nicely taupey and others it looks orange.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 10, 2015)

I have a full review up on my blog (the link is in my signature) but I love it so far! Here are some swatches:
  Lucid:



  Lyric:



  Levitation:








  Sombre:



  Shadowplay:



  Subconscious:


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 10, 2015)

Olivia Bercik said:


> For those of you who got the contour palette, how are you liking it? I just ordered it and sometimes it looks nicely taupey and others it looks orange.


  I love it. It's not orange at all. It blends nicely and goes well with even my super fair skin (though I think there's a shade in there for everyone, which is nice).


----------



## AstronautRaptor (Jan 10, 2015)

smallestkitten said:


> vampira was SO disappointing to me - uneven and patchy and i'm going to return it. i hope you have better luck!


I had the same problem with Vampira, and also with Lolita, I was so excited because it looked so good on a lot of people, but on me it was just so brown where I was expecting more of a deeper mauve-brown, it was just.. brown tan.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 10, 2015)

I really like Vampira. I just exfoliate my lips beforehand and use MAC's lip primer before putting it on. Then it goes on evenly.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 11, 2015)

smallestkitten said:


> vampira was SO disappointing to me - uneven and patchy and i'm going to return it. i hope you have better luck!





AstronautRaptor said:


> I had the same problem with Vampira, and also with Lolita, I was so excited because it looked so good on a lot of people, but on me it was just so brown where I was expecting more of a deeper mauve-brown, it was just.. brown tan.


   I did not like Vampira either. It pulled dark brown on me.  I hated it. I was hoping it,would pull a bit of red but it did not. I returned it.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 11, 2015)

Some of the darker Studded Kiss lipsticks go on rather patchy for me. Poe is so pretty but probably the worst application-wise. I wish they had that one in the liquid version!! The liquid ones never fail me lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 11, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I have a full review up on my blog (the link is in my signature) but I love it so far! Here are some swatches: Lucid:
> 
> Lyric:
> 
> ...


  Beautiful! I can't wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 11, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It looks really lovely.


----------



## AstronautRaptor (Jan 11, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I really like Vampira. I just exfoliate my lips beforehand and use MAC's lip primer before putting it on. Then it goes on evenly.


I did try that as well with both  I just don't think they work with maybe the shape of my lips or something? My other matte lip colors work just fine!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 11, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I have a full review up on my blog (the link is in my signature) but I love it so far! Here are some swatches:
> Lucid:
> 
> 
> ...


  I am thinking of eventually picking this up now, not to use to contour...but to use as eye shadow lol is that dumb?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes the same for me as well.  I really hope Poe becomes a liquid lipstick in her line, I would buy it x3 right off the bat!   So pretty   I am thinking of eventually picking this up now, not to use to contour...but to use as eye shadow lol is that dumb?


  I don't think it's dumb. It's a lot of product in shades that you would probably get a ton of use out of as eyeshadows! I think that's a really good idea.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 11, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> I don't think it's dumb. It's a lot of product in shades that you would probably get a ton of use out of as eyeshadows! I think that's a really good idea.


  Thank you, you know how some people get..oi vey.
  I really like the colors offered. Especially for those simple days, where I want a plain eye.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you, you know how some people get..oi vey. I really like the colors offered. Especially for those simple days, where I want a plain eye.


  Absolutely


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 11, 2015)

I absolutely HATE her liquid lipsticks. It's probably the only thing in her line I abhor. Sticky and drying at the same time. I can't stand the feel on my lips. I'm so glad Sephora gave me a sample in their holiday sample bag before I paid money for a full size one.


----------



## nikkideevah (Jan 12, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I absolutely HATE her liquid lipsticks. It's probably the only thing in her line I abhor. Sticky and drying at the same time. I can't stand the feel on my lips. I'm so glad Sephora gave me a sample in their holiday sample bag before I paid money for a full size one.


  I wonder if the sample was the old formula because the new formula is not sticky at all


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 12, 2015)

nikkideevah said:


> I wonder if the sample was the old formula because the new formula is not sticky at all


  I'm pretty sure it was the new formula...it was in new packaging.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 12, 2015)

LOVING the new contour brush. The angled side is perfect for blending, and the tipped side is perfect for getting into those small crevices. It's soft and picks up the product really well.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 13, 2015)

Loving the new Shade & Light Contour Palette! I seriously need to practice with it because my highlight/contour game is NOT on point, LOL. I love the texture of these powders, though.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 13, 2015)

I am loving it too!!! I need more practice as well.

  ETA: here's a pic of me today. I used the palette and the brush.





  It looks better with nautral light. the lighting in my room makes it look like i didn't blend at all, but I swear I did.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 14, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I am loving it too!!! I need more practice as well.
> 
> ETA: here's a pic of me today. I used the palette and the brush.
> 
> ...


  I believe you blended. Lighting can be a brat sometimes.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 14, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I am loving it too!!! I need more practice as well.
> 
> ETA: here's a pic of me today. I used the palette and the brush.
> 
> ...


  Beautiful!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 14, 2015)

Some thoughts on the Kat Von D Contour Palette after playing around with it some more...



The shade Sombre is a perfect cool toned contour shade against my complexion. I am going to be using it a ton!

Shadowplay has turned out to be a BEAUTIFUL bronzer against my skin tone.

Subconscious is a little too dark to use as a contour for me (unless I wanted something bold for photos or a theatrical look), but it makes a gorgeous brown smokey eye!

Lucid is a beautiful highlight on my fair skin and looks beautiful on the high planes of the face.

To set my under eye concealer, I first use the peachy Levitation shade to color correct, and then I top it with the pale yellowy Lyric shade to add a touch of brightness.

These powders don't emphasize my pores, which can be a real problem with some, especially highlighters. I used to never highlight my nose, but I can with this. Something about the smooth, demi-matte/satin finish of the highlighters just works. Any highlight that has too much shine doesn't usually work in that area for me.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 15, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Some thoughts on the Kat Von D Contour Palette after playing around with it some more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Agreed on all counts! I also have super fair skin (NW 13-15) and came to the same conclusions.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 15, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Agreed on all counts! I also have super fair skin (NW 13-15) and came to the same conclusions.


  It's lovely! It's the first KVD that I just couldn't resist buying.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jan 16, 2015)

Has anyone used the lighter shades in the contour palette to set under-eye concealer? Is the powder buttery enough for that?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 16, 2015)

NotteRequiem said:


> Has anyone used the lighter shades in the contour palette to set under-eye concealer? Is the powder buttery enough for that?


  Definitely! I use the peach shade first for some color correction and then top with the yellow shade for extra brightening. It looks beautiful and I've had no issues with caking.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jan 16, 2015)

MandyVanHook said:


> Definitely! I use the peach shade first for some color correction and then top with the yellow shade for extra brightening. It looks beautiful and I've had no issues with caking.


  Awesome!!! Any creasing?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jan 16, 2015)

NotteRequiem said:


> Awesome!!! Any creasing?


  Nope!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 19, 2015)

I would love to see some new lipstick shades from KVD.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 19, 2015)

Since I own all the Studded Kiss reds, I thought I'd swatch them next to eachtoher for comparison's sake. Here is all of them, in all their red glory.

  From left to right: Hellbent, Hexagram, Archangel, Underage Red, Countess


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 19, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Since I own all the Studded Kiss reds, I thought I'd swatch them next to eachtoher for comparison's sake. Here is all of them, in all their red glory.  From left to right: Hellbent, Hexagram, Archangel, Underage Red, Countess


  I have and love them all.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I have and love them all.


  Me too! I'm a red lipstick a holic, I own more red than anything else. So of course I had to have all the Studded Kiss reds! They're all such lovely shades of red and look so beautiful on. I can't even pick a favorite, I love them all for different reasons.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Jan 19, 2015)

Has anyone tried Kat's primer yet? I'm curious about it!


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 19, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> Has anyone tried Kat's primer yet? I'm curious about it!


  I've tried it and I like it. It's a lotion-y texture, hydrating, seems to do the job. I prefer the lotion-y textured primers to the silicone based ones.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Jan 19, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I've tried it and I like it. It's a lotion-y texture, hydrating, seems to do the job. I prefer the lotion-y textured primers to the silicone based ones.


  Sounds nice! Does it help keep oil at bay? I went into Sephora today, hoping to get a sample but I didn't see the primer in-store.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 19, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> Sounds nice! Does it help keep oil at bay? I went into Sephora today, hoping to get a sample but I didn't see the primer in-store.


My sister sampled it and it kept her oil at bay. And trust me she gets oily too.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Jan 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> My sister sampled it and it kept her oil at bay. And trust me she gets oily too.


 Yes, girl, it's a struggle! I'm gonna need to get my hands on a sample asap.


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 19, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> Sounds nice! Does it help keep oil at bay? I went into Sephora today, hoping to get a sample but I didn't see the primer in-store.


  I don't have oily skin, so I can't answer that.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 19, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> Yes, girl, it's a struggle! I'm gonna need to get my hands on a sample asap.


a little goes a long way. She really liked it.  Hopefully you'll love it.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 20, 2015)

I swear I am the oiliest person I know LOL. I have been using the primer for about a week now and it's so good. I can use it with just her powder foundation over it and it makes my face look flawless. I don't know what it is, it makes EVERYTHING I put on my face look better!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 21, 2015)

Televator 




  Wizard 




  Rocker




  Reverb

  KVD metallic liquid lipsticks.
  Ten in total!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Televator
> 
> Wizard
> 
> ...


 Was just gonna post this!! :eyelove:


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 21, 2015)

I just saw them on Instagram - they are so gorgeous! I have one of her old foiled love liquid lipsticks and I love it - it's right on par with the regular liquid lipsticks, though I'm sure they've probably changed the formula. I wonder if they're all going to be jewel tones like these?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 21, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Was just gonna post this!!


  V I need Reverb, Televator & Wizard asap


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> V I need Reverb, Televator & Wizard asap


 Yup!! 10 shades!! Neeeeed swatches :yaay:


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 21, 2015)

They said it's 10 I wonder what the rest looks like


----------



## beauteblogueur (Jan 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Televator
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  OMG! So beautiful. I have a horrible feeling I'm going to end up with all 10. Better start saving!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Televator
> 
> Wizard
> 
> ...


  Interesting Dolly. Not my cup of tea though.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 22, 2015)

Part of me is thinking there's gonna be a metallic black, and that might be incredibly awesome lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 22, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Part of me is thinking there's gonna be a metallic black, and that might be incredibly awesome lol


 I'm up for that!!! Maybe metallic copper, gunmetal or pink? Hmmm


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 22, 2015)

I know that she had a metallic version of Backstage Bambi when she had the "Foiled Love Liquid Lipsticks," so maybe she'll bring that one back? I LOVE that pink!!


----------



## ashley8119 (Jan 22, 2015)

Omg. I might need all 10. I'm obsessed with metallics! Does anybody know how soon "coming soon" is? Now would be great.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 22, 2015)

ashley8119 said:


> Omg. I might need all 10. I'm obsessed with metallics! Does anybody know how soon "coming soon" is? Now would be great.


Could be anytime between now and summer.


----------



## ashley8119 (Jan 23, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Part of me is thinking there's gonna be a metallic black, and that might be incredibly awesome lol


  Yep, it's going to be named "Bullet". Sounds like an awesome shade!


----------



## ashley8119 (Jan 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Could be anytime between now and summer.


  Thanks! Hopefully closer to now. I need them like yesterday.


----------



## ForeverJenn (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm here for the metallic liquids.


----------



## ReganW (Jan 24, 2015)

Be still my beating heart!!  These are eyewateringly gorgeous! I am pretty sure I'm going to want them all. At least we've had a heads up so we can start saving.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 25, 2015)

I know, I seriously need to open a savings account just for new makeup coming out lmao!


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 4, 2015)

I posted this in the Sephora thread, but figured ya'll could help me out too.  This is what I said:

  "I just got my Package from Sephora today. I ordered the KVD Foundation in Light 42 (the online really fair/pink one) since I've yet to see it at displays. I have makeup on now so I just swatched it on my hand. Does it smell like paint to anyone else?! I feel a migraine coming, so my sense of smell might be really sensitive right now.  It also didn't help when I opened my box it reeked of 3 different perfumes from the samples they tossed in."


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 4, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I posted this in the Sephora thread, but figured ya'll could help me out too.  This is what I said:  "I[COLOR=181818] just got my Package from Sephora today. I ordered the KVD Foundation in Light 42 (the online really fair/pink one) since I've yet to see it at displays. I have makeup on now so I just swatched it on my face. Does it smell like paint to anyone else?! I feel a migraine coming, so my sense of smell might be really sensitive right now.  It also didn't help when I opened my box it reeked of 3 different perfumes from the samples they tossed in."[/COLOR]


Her foundation smells just like paint, always has sadly!


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 4, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Her foundation smells just like paint, always has sadly!


  Oh wow. YUCK! Hopefully it's not too bad on the face... because I like how it looked/felt on the back of my hand. That's really disappointing and I don't really see that in the reviews on the foundation on Sephora online! You'd think with over 3800 reviews and like 4.2 stars... it wouldn't have such an atrocious smell.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Feb 4, 2015)

Yeah it has a very odd paint scent to it. The good thing is, I never smell that one my face when I wear it lol. It's such crazy coverage that you only need the tiniest bit, which is another plus.


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 4, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Yeah it has a very odd paint scent to it. The good thing is, I never smell that one my face when I wear it lol. It's such crazy coverage that you only need the tiniest bit, which is another plus.


 Agreed! At least the scent doesn't linger long and I absolutely love the coverage of it.


----------



## Indieprincess (Feb 4, 2015)

All 4 of those liquid metallic lipsticks are sooo pretty. Hopefully, I can get my hands on them when they come out because my Sephora never stocks enough KVD and everything is always on a "two week back order".


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 5, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Yeah it has a very odd paint scent to it. The good thing is, I never smell that one my face when I wear it lol. It's such crazy coverage that you only need the tiniest bit, which is another plus.





charismafulltv said:


> Agreed! At least the scent doesn't linger long and I absolutely love the coverage of it.


  How do ya'll apply the foundation? Do you use a brush (which one) or beauty blender? Thanks!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 5, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> How do ya'll apply the foundation? Do you use a brush (which one) or beauty blender? Thanks!!


 Beauty blender!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Feb 5, 2015)

I have used a brush, but like how it applies far more with a beauty blender!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 5, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I have used a brush, but like how it applies far more with a beauty blender!!


  Thanks ladies! I totally forgot to check back to see what ya'll said and assumed the BB would make it look great-- it did! I love it so far. Now to see how it lasts.


----------



## Shars (Feb 5, 2015)

Indieprincess said:


> All 4 of those liquid metallic lipsticks are sooo pretty. Hopefully, I can get my hands on them when they come out because my Sephora never stocks enough KVD and everything is always on a "two week back order".


  Me too! Do you know when they're supposed to be out. I can't remember if it was posted before.


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> Me too! Do you know when they're supposed to be out. I can't remember if it was posted before.


  I don't recall seeing a date. I'm excited to try them! I love metallics.


----------



## CharlieKelly (Feb 5, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> How do ya'll apply the foundation? Do you use a brush (which one) or beauty blender? Thanks!!


  I got rid of everything I had when I bought her foundation!! I used mine with a sigma F82 or a beauty blender. Both work very nicely


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Feb 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> Me too! Do you know when they're supposed to be out. I can't remember if it was posted before.


  They're going to come out for spring, so I assume late Feb/early March because that's when her spring stuff launched last year. The Shade & Light eye palette should be out too!


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm a little torn about the foundation I tried today! It looked flawless with the beauty blender. SO much coverage, concealed my redness, and blurred my pores. About 2 1/2 hours into wear... it stared to cake up a little around my nostrils and my chin and on a few acne marks I have that are a bit dry... However, I'm *just* now starting to feel my oil come through-- _TWELVE _hours later! My MUFE HD starts feeling this way after about 6-7 hours. I'm not sure what to do. :/ I'm going to try a few different ways of applying it. I'm very oily, so I'm shocked my oil hasn't really broken through until now.


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 5, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I'm a little torn about the foundation I tried today! It looked flawless with the beauty blender. SO much coverage, concealed my redness, and blurred my pores. About 2 1/2 hours into wear... it stared to cake up a little around my nostrils and my chin and on a few acne marks I have that are a bit dry... However, I'm *just* now starting to feel my oil come through-- _TWELVE_ hours later! My MUFE HD starts feeling this way after about 6-7 hours. I'm not sure what to do. :/ I'm going to try a few different ways of applying it. I'm very oily, so I'm shocked my oil hasn't really broken through until now.


  This is why I stopped using the foundation no matter what I did I could not prevent it from caking up after a couple of hours


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 5, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> This is why I stopped using the foundation no matter what I did I could not prevent it from caking up after a couple of hours


  Yeah. I'm feeling this may happen. I will try a few more times and see how I feel. Luckily I can return it if need be.


----------



## blondie929 (Feb 5, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Yeah. I'm feeling this may happen. I will try a few more times and see how I feel. Luckily I can return it if need be.


  I used all of mine up because I hate returning things what helped me slightly was doing a light layer all over my face and than if I needed any extra coverage around a pigmented break out I would just use it as concealer .. It always got bad around my nose area it just looked dry and cakey


----------



## kaitlynxo (Feb 5, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> This is why I stopped using the foundation no matter what I did I could not prevent it from caking up after a couple of hours


  Same thing happened to me no matter how I applied it


----------



## kaitlynxo (Feb 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Televator
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  These look AMAZING!!


----------



## Jill1228 (Feb 6, 2015)

kaitlynxo said:


> These look AMAZING!!


  I know right?  My wallet is gonna take an ass whupping


----------



## Indieprincess (Feb 7, 2015)

I just bought the foundation today (deep 71) and I like it much better than what I've been using which is MAC mineralize which has a very thin and greasy formula.This KVD foundation is a much heavier consistency than I'm used to and I did notice it started to dry out in a few spots after the 7th hour of wearing it but I don't wear a primer and I didn't moisturize before putting it on so that might be my fault.


----------



## MissPrisssy (Feb 7, 2015)

I finally found Poe lipstick!  My local Sephora never has it. But when I twisted it up it looked like the size of the mini ones! They are holding another one for me but definitely check out those lipsticks before you buy them!


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 8, 2015)

MissPrisssy said:


> I finally found Poe lipstick!  My local Sephora never has it. But when I twisted it up it looked like the size of the mini ones! They are holding another one for me but definitely check out those lipsticks before you buy them!


  Thanks for the tip. Glad you finally found Poe. It's about time for KVD to come up with some new colors.


----------



## pandorablack (Feb 9, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> How do ya'll apply the foundation? Do you use a brush (which one) or beauty blender? Thanks!!


  I use Kat Von D's foundation brush, which is sadly no longer sold. My only complaint with this brush is it gets goopy -for lack of a better term- within two uses and I hate to admit this but I really don't wanna clean my brushes every two days.


----------



## pandorablack (Feb 9, 2015)

I've never had an issue with KVD foundation caking. But I don't have oily skin either. Maybe that is why? I dunno. 

  I'm really happy with her foundation. My only complaint is that Light 42 is a half shade too light and light 44 is a half shade to dark. She needs a shade in between those two.


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 9, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I've never had an issue with KVD foundation caking. But I don't have oily skin either. Maybe that is why? I dunno.
> 
> I'm really happy with her foundation. My only complaint is that Light 42 is a half shade too light and light 44 is a half shade to dark. She needs a shade in between those two.


  I definitely agree, a shade between 42 & 44 would be a PERFECT match for me! I've noticed in certain lighting 42 is a touch too light. I feel like I need a good warm blush to make up for it.


----------



## pandorablack (Feb 9, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I definitely agree, a shade between 42 & 44 would be a PERFECT match for me! I've noticed in certain lighting 42 is a touch too light. I feel like I need a good warm blush to make up for it.


  When I first put on light 42 it makes me look SUPER pale and seems ridiculous, but then it oxidizes and it looks alright. A *bit* too light but not terrible. I had a near oompa loompa look going on when I went with light 44 so I definitely am not going to be using that shade.

  Fwiw, I'm NW13 in MAC.

  Oh, and by the time I contour with the shade and light palette my skin no longer looks like I belong in the movie Twilight.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 11, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> When I first put on light 42 it makes me look SUPER pale and seems ridiculous, but then it oxidizes and it looks alright. A *bit* too light but not terrible. I had a near oompa loompa look going on when I went with light 44 so I definitely am not going to be using that shade.
> 
> Fwiw, I'm NW13 in MAC.
> 
> Oh, and by the time I contour with the shade and light palette my skin no longer looks like I belong in the movie Twilight.


  I'm NW13 too (roughly, sometimes I think I need to mix it with NW10 and see what happens). I hope Light 42 comes back in stock soon, I want to try it. The SA at Sephora sold me Light 45(!!!) and I looked jaundiced, though I loved the finish.


----------



## pandorablack (Feb 14, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm NW13 too (roughly, sometimes I think I need to mix it with NW10 and see what happens). I hope Light 42 comes back in stock soon, I want to try it. The SA at Sephora sold me Light 45(!!!) and I looked jaundiced, though I loved the finish.


  OMG light 45 is NOT the right shade for us! HAHA.

  I waited awhile for light 42 to come back in stock. It sells out really fast! And then they don't have it for months at a time :/


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Feb 14, 2015)

The powder foundations were out of stock for so long - they''re finally back. I got my grandma using it too and had to explain to her like 10 times why I couldn't order her another one right away lol


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 15, 2015)

I recently returned  Studded Kiss Motorhead, Homegirl and Vampira due to their unbearable patchiness... I tried applying with a lip brush and everything... I've asked before but I'll ask again, anyone have a solution???


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 15, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I recently returned  Studded Kiss Motorhead, Homegirl and Vampira due to their unbearable patchiness... I tried applying with a lip brush and everything... I've asked before but I'll ask again, anyone have a solution???


   Have you tried it with a lip primer?


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 15, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Have you tried it with a lip primer?


 Yesss Middy I sure did and it helped somewut but  they quickly patched up... I use MAC Prep and Prime for lips


----------



## Shars (Feb 15, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Yesss Middy I sure did and it helped somewut but they quickly patched up... I use MAC Prep and Prime for lips


  I keep hearing ppl complain about these. Especially Motorhead. I own a couple of them from the mini set that came out over the holidays and my motorhead is smooth as a peach... so weird that the mini formula is better. I guess I'll just be using it til the mini runs out and will not be purchasing full size. Sad though, 'cause it gives me TTT vibes without the patchiness.


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> I keep hearing ppl complain about these. Especially Motorhead. I own a couple of them from the mini set that came out over the holidays and my motorhead is smooth as a peach... so weird that the mini formula is better. I guess I'll just be using it til the mini runs out and will not be purchasing full size. Sad though, 'cause it gives me TTT vibes without the patchiness.


  Well I'm glad it worked out for u!!! Mine was just a mess no matter how much primer and liner I laid down... Oh well I still have Living Legend and Lingering Kiss from MAC and the old Homegirl formula just to name a few to satisfy my vampy lip craving


----------



## Shars (Feb 15, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Well I'm glad it worked out for u!!! Mine was just a mess no matter how much primer and liner I laid down... Oh well I still have Living Legend and Lingering Kiss from MAC and the old Homegirl formula just to name a few to satisfy my vampy lip craving


  I hear you! It's just so disappointing when you have high hopes for something and it turns out to be crap. I don't have those MAC vampy ones you mentioned so I'm glad my Motorhead mini behaves lol. Do you have Fixed on Drama as well?


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> I hear you! It's just so disappointing when you have high hopes for something and it turns out to be crap. I don't have those MAC vampy ones you mentioned so I'm glad my Motorhead mini behaves lol. Do you have Fixed on Drama as well?


 No I've  been trying to get my hands on TTT but have been unsuccessful! I have many vampy lips tho including a few from Nyx, Nars, OCC, beauty supply store brands and of course MAC! I knew Motorhead was trouble when I swatched it at Sephora but bought it anyways having high hopes as u said lol...  Oh well haha


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Feb 15, 2015)

Yeah it's so weird, I have Coven in the full size and it's incredibly patchy even when I use a primer. But I got the mini set at Christmas time and all of those are smooth and awesome. I haven't bought a full size since, but I'm wondering if they've since fixed the formula? I have to go to an actual store and swatch to do some research lol! If they fix the full sizes then I will definitely buy more, but until then I'll just get use out of my minis!


----------



## Shars (Feb 15, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Yeah it's so weird, I have Coven in the full size and it's incredibly patchy even when I use a primer. But I got the mini set at Christmas time and all of those are smooth and awesome. I haven't bought a full size since, but I'm wondering if they've since fixed the formula? I have to go to an actual store and swatch to do some research lol! If they fix the full sizes then I will definitely buy more, but until then I'll just get use out of my minis!


  So weird right? I'm glad it's not just mine that are behaving. I wish Poe, though, that was in that mini set *pouts* lol


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Feb 15, 2015)

Yessss I was hoping Poe would be in there too!! That's the one I REALLY want the full size of, but I'm worried about it being difficult to work with. Plus it' always sold out lol. I think I'll just wait and get the metallic liquid lipsticks when they come out - the blue loks very similar to Poe anyway!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 16, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Yeah it's so weird, I have Coven in the full size and it's incredibly patchy even when I use a primer. But I got the mini set at Christmas time and all of those are smooth and awesome. I haven't bought a full size since, but I'm wondering if they've since fixed the formula? I have to go to an actual store and swatch to do some research lol! If they fix the full sizes then I will definitely buy more, but until then I'll just get use out of my minis!


  Mine doesn't go on patchy unless I try to apply too quickly. But I am the type that applies a couple of layers of lipstick so it may not be as much of an issue. My problem with Coven is pairing it with outfits! I have ONE dress I can wear it with and it look right. Or I guess an otherwise all black look would work.


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 16, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Yeah it's so weird, I have Coven in the full size and it's incredibly patchy even when I use a primer. But I got the mini set at Christmas time and all of those are smooth and awesome. I haven't bought a full size since, but I'm wondering if they've since fixed the formula? I have to go to an actual store and swatch to do some research lol! If they fix the full sizes then I will definitely buy more, but until then I'll just get use out of my minis!


 I returned Coven as well but never used it because I did find a much cheaper dupe, especially since I'd only be wearing the color every once in awhile...  I had also read about Coven's patchiness and wasn't in the mood for another $21 plus tax/Studded Kiss letdown... I ended up ordering Nyx Macaroon lipstick in Lavender and found that they are very very close in color... Lavender is a creamy dream


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Feb 16, 2015)

I bought lavender too!! lol


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 16, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I bought lavender too!! lol


 How do u like it compared to Coven???


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Feb 16, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> How do u like it compared to Coven???


  Pretty close in color but much, much creamier!


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 19, 2015)

I would like to see KVD roll out some new lip colors.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Feb 20, 2015)

The new metallics should be coming soon! So excited for those!


----------



## ReganW (Feb 20, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> The new metallics should be coming soon! So excited for those!


  But 'soon' is not soon enough! I can't take it lol


----------



## Shars (Feb 20, 2015)

ReganW said:


> *But 'soon' is not soon enough! *I can't take it lol


  Spoken like a true makeup addict!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 20, 2015)

*[*on a side note, although my makeup line has NEVER tested on animals and never will, I am proud to say that I am currently in the process of reformulating a few of my products so that my entire line can be 100% Vegan. In the meantime, I thought all my environmentally-conscious followers would appreciate knowing that the formula for the Studded Kiss Lipstick Collection is already Vegan!] 9 new shades coming out btw *




  Piaf




  Plan 9




  Solo


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> *[*on a side note, although my makeup line has NEVER tested on animals and never will, I am proud to say that I am currently in the process of reformulating a few of my products so that my entire line can be 100% Vegan. In the meantime, I thought all my environmentally-conscious followers would appreciate knowing that the formula for the Studded Kiss Lipstick Collection is already Vegan!] 9 new shades coming out btw *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beauteblogueur (Feb 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> *[*on a side note, although my makeup line has NEVER tested on animals and never will, I am proud to say that I am currently in the process of reformulating a few of my products so that my entire line can be 100% Vegan. In the meantime, I thought all my environmentally-conscious followers would appreciate knowing that the formula for the Studded Kiss Lipstick Collection is already Vegan!] 9 new shades coming out btw *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Piaf and Plan 9


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Feb 20, 2015)

I was just about to post about the new colors! lol can't wait to see the rest of them. LOVE Piaf and Plan 9!


----------



## novocainedreams (Feb 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> *[*on a side note, although my makeup line has NEVER tested on animals and never will, I am proud to say that I am currently in the process of reformulating a few of my products so that my entire line can be 100% Vegan. In the meantime, I thought all my environmentally-conscious followers would appreciate knowing that the formula for the Studded Kiss Lipstick Collection is already Vegan!] 9 new shades coming out btw *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Piaf....drool....can't wait to see them all.


----------



## Indieprincess (Feb 20, 2015)

I need Piaf in my life, I don't have anything like it. My sephora will probably only stock 2 of them and claim a two week back order but...


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Feb 21, 2015)

I feel like I need to stalk to Sephora site every day now. That's what I had to do when the liquid lipsticks came out and then when the Studded Kiss lipsticks first came out. I was able to grab what I wanted (except for Poe!) before they sold out lol


----------



## odditoria (Mar 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> *[*on a side note, although my makeup line has NEVER tested on animals and never will, I am proud to say that I am currently in the process of reformulating a few of my products so that my entire line can be 100% Vegan. In the meantime, I thought all my environmentally-conscious followers would appreciate knowing that the formula for the Studded Kiss Lipstick Collection is already Vegan!] 9 new shades coming out btw *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love for these colors D:


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 5, 2015)

I so hope they come out soon! Anxiously waiting for them to pop up on the Sephora site lol


----------



## odditoria (Mar 7, 2015)

She's killin me with these coming up releases!!!


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 8, 2015)

odditoria said:


> She's killin me with these coming up releases!!!


  When is this coming out? I want it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 9, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> When is this coming out? I want it!


Summer, I think she said


----------



## Indieprincess (Mar 9, 2015)

odditoria said:


> She's killin me with these coming up releases!!!


  This I need. These are my colors.


----------



## kaitlynxo (Mar 9, 2015)

[quote name="odditoria" url="/t/92075/kat-von-d-makeup/690#post_  So stunning!! I love that they're all matte.    

 

 [/quote]


----------



## odditoria (Mar 10, 2015)

Trying to keep up. Still need shade/light face palette, and the monarch.. chrysalis palettes  Gotta catch em' all!


----------



## Ana A (Mar 11, 2015)

Do you guys know if the  metallic lippies will be perm?


----------



## odditoria (Mar 11, 2015)

Trying to keep up. Still need Shade/Light & Monarch 


Ana A said:


> Do you guys know if the metallic lippies will be perm?


  I'm not really sure, but I hope they are.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 11, 2015)

Kat just posted on IG that the Shade & Light Eye Palette will launch next month, along with a crease brush!

  The metallic lipsticks will probably be around for a while. She had like 4 or 5 shades of metallic ones back when they were in the old packaging, but they weren't around for too long. I have the Backstage Bambi metallic one and it lasts just as long as the regular ones do, so I'm super duper looking forward to these new ones!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Ana A (Mar 11, 2015)

My mac budget will be suffering a shortage in April. Im sure I already own similar shades but...palette hoarder here


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 12, 2015)

I hear ya. My problem is that I have every single one of Kat's palettes. So even though I'm sure this one is pretty dupeable, I can't NOT get it lol.


----------



## kaitlynxo (Mar 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Cant wait for the palette! I have enough neutral palettes to last me a lifetime but I NEED this one


----------



## fashiong1rl (Mar 13, 2015)

hi ladies =) happy friday!  i just posted on the sephora board and then realized that there was a kvd board.  can we please discuss kvd lolita? i'm sure this has been discussed a MILLION times, but i'm a little late to the lolita game. every time i wanted to order it, it was sold out on sephora's website and i was finally able to get my hands on it a few weeks ago when it came back in stock. from the little i do know about lolita, it appears there was an old batch and a new batch. what is the color supposed to look like? from Sephora's description, it's supposed to be a dusty rose and the one i got is VERY dark and VERY brown -- not a dusty rose in the slightest. i hate to say it b/c i know it's such a popular color and i wanted to love it, but i'm not a fan of the color i got AT ALL.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 13, 2015)

I have it in the old packaging and I heard they changed the color a bit with the new formula, but even the old one to me was never a dusty rose as it's described. It's more of a dark brownish nude on me. I don't hate it, but it's not my favorite out of her lipsticks that I do have.


----------



## ReganW (Mar 13, 2015)

fashiong1rl said:


> hi ladies =) happy friday!  i just posted on the sephora board and then realized that there was a kvd board.  can we please discuss kvd lolita? i'm sure this has been discussed a MILLION times, but i'm a little late to the lolita game. every time i wanted to order it, it was sold out on sephora's website and i was finally able to get my hands on it a few weeks ago when it came back in stock. from the little i do know about lolita, it appears there was an old batch and a new batch. what is the color supposed to look like? from Sephora's description, it's supposed to be a dusty rose and the one i got is VERY dark and VERY brown -- not a dusty rose in the slightest. i hate to say it b/c i know it's such a popular color and i wanted to love it, but i'm not a fan of the color i got AT ALL.


  YES!! I just received mine yesterday and it is most definitely BROWN. It's certainly not dusty rose. I have ABH Lovely and I though it would be similar to that, but they are nothing alike. It's still a beautiful colour but it just doesn't suit me. Lovely looks so much better on me. My photo shows Lolita on the left. The small swatch at the bottom of the middle swatch is Lovely (the other 2 colours are Sephora lip stains.) As you can see, Lovely is much pinker. I'm so disappointed. I waited so long to order Lolita and it's just not doing it for me ,


----------



## fashiong1rl (Mar 13, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ReganW* 




YES!! I just received mine yesterday and it is most definitely BROWN. It's certainly not dusty rose. I have ABH Lovely and I though it would be similar to that, but they are nothing alike. It's still a beautiful colour but it just doesn't suit me. Lovely looks so much better on me. My photo shows Lolita on the left. The small swatch at the bottom of the middle swatch is Lovely (the other 2 colours are Sephora lip stains.) As you can see, Lovely is much pinker. I'm so disappointed. I waited so long to order Lolita and it's just not doing it for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,






  thanks so much for posting that picture.  i'll swatch mine when I get home tonight.  i have ABH lovely too, but i haven't gotten around to trying it yet.  i love how it looks on you though.. so pretty!  i feel the same way.. every time i tried to order it, it was sold out and now that i finally have it, i'm not impressed.  i think i'm going to return it.


----------



## odditoria (Mar 13, 2015)

fashiong1rl said:


> can we please discuss kvd lolita? i'm sure this has been discussed a MILLION times, but i'm a little late to the lolita game. every time i wanted to order it, it was sold out on sephora's website and i was finally able to get my hands on it a few weeks ago when it came back in stock. from the little i do know about lolita, it appears there was an old batch and a new batch. what is the color supposed to look like? from Sephora's description, it's supposed to be a dusty rose and the one i got is VERY dark and VERY brown -- not a dusty rose in the slightest. i hate to say it b/c i know it's such a popular color and i wanted to love it, but i'm not a fan of the color i got AT ALL.


  Found this:


----------



## fashiong1rl (Mar 13, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *odditoria* 



There's 3 different batches I think, maybe even four. But there was an old original formula in older tubes. The new one was released slighter darker, and brownish. They changed it again to a more 
Found this on Instagram... 
 
 
 
Found this:
 
 






  thanks for posting that!  i LOVE the color of the first release.  the one i received is more like the second one =\


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 13, 2015)

She gave us sneak peaks of the new liquid metallic lips WAY too early! I keep hoping they'll pop up soon.


----------



## Indieprincess (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm still waiting for this to come in stock at my sephora. When I swatched it in store it looked like the second batch which I love. The third is pretty too.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 14, 2015)

odditoria said:


> There's 3 different batches I think, maybe even four. But there was an old original formula in older tubes. The new one was released slighter darker, and brownish. They changed it again to a more  Found this on Instagram...     Found this:


  Wow. There is a big difference between all three I thought the were two. I have the third release because I bought mine eight months ago.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Mar 14, 2015)

I love the look of the first release.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 14, 2015)

I like the second release.  I'll have to pull mine back out - I think i got the third one.


----------



## kaitlynxo (Mar 15, 2015)

fashiong1rl said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *odditoria*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 15, 2015)

Anyone have Bauhau5 in the liquid lipstick?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 15, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> Anyone have Bauhau5 in the liquid lipstick?


   I do.  She is beautiful. I bought her and LUV in the same day.


----------



## Ana A (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm obsessing with all the pictures floating around on IG of the light and shade eye shadow palette


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 15, 2015)

I love the first release shade of Lolita. I wish I had purchased it back then. I have the third release shade and it has too much brown in it (and slightly too warm), but I'm going to keep it and tweak it with my pink lip liners.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 16, 2015)

I have the first release - for some reason it separates in the tube all the time. Not a big deal, but it has to have a good shake every time I use it lol that's probably why they changed it!


----------



## fashiong1rl (Mar 18, 2015)

i wound up returning lolita.. just not what i expected.


----------



## ReganW (Mar 18, 2015)

How long is the foundation in Light 42 going to be out of stock?! Surely there can't be THAT many ghostly pale people like me around?!!


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 18, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I do.  She is beautiful. I bought her and LUV in the same day.


  Do you find it dries down darker than how it looks in the tube? I have a gift card and I love the look of it but every time I see it and swatch it, I hesitate that it won't be a touch darker as per the swatches I have googled.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 18, 2015)

Did you guys see this yet? http://finance.yahoo.com/news/sephora-selling-inappropriately-named-lipstick-144137626.html?soc_src=mediacontentsharebuttons&soc_trk=fb&fb_ref=Default

  So aggravating! They already got rid of Celebutard because of people complaining. It's just a damn lipstick name, people!! I actually lost a bunch of followers on my facebook makeup page because I ranted about it. Really? Some people were even like "things like that support rape culture." REALLY?? I feel like people just like attacking her brand. You never hear about people being up in arms over names like Orgasm, Deep Throat, etc from NARS, or the fact that pretty much everything from Urban Decay has a drug reference. Drives me nuts! It's just names for makeup! lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 18, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> Do you find it dries down darker than how it looks in the tube? I have a gift card and I love the look of it but every time I see it and swatch it, I hesitate that it won't be a touch darker as per the swatches I have googled.


  I want to take pics and post them for you. However I'm without a phone at the moment. Maybe in a couple days. A wet and dry swatch then.


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 18, 2015)

People are really reaching!   Doesn't urban decay have a lipstick called f-bomb? Which is essentially a euphemism? And yet it's gone unnoticed? Smh


----------



## ReganW (Mar 18, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> Do you find it dries down darker than how it looks in the tube? I have a gift card and I love the look of it but every time I see it and swatch it, I hesitate that it won't be a touch darker as per the swatches I have googled.


  Here is Bauhau5. The first pic is freshly swatched (still wet) next to the tube. The second pic is once it is dry. It's the most beautiful raspberry colour. One of my faves from the whole line.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 18, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Doesn't urban decay have a lipstick called f-bomb? Which is essentially a euphemism? And yet it's gone unnoticed? Smh


  Should I even mention NARS Deep Throat?


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 18, 2015)

ReganW said:


> Here is Bauhau5. The first pic is freshly swatched (still wet) next to the tube. The second pic is once it is dry. It's the most beautiful raspberry colour. One of my faves from the whole line.


Thank you, ladies! I appreciate your input and help with swatches. I'd still be curious to see your swatches when you get your phone back in action, Dilligaf. 
It definitely looks a little darker when it dries. I haven't bought a liquid lipstick in years. I still have an old MAC pro longwear one that is still good.


----------



## Indieprincess (Mar 18, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Did you guys see this yet? http://finance.yahoo.com/news/sepho...contentsharebuttons&soc_trk=fb&fb_ref=Default  So aggravating! They already got rid of Celebutard because of people complaining. It's just a damn lipstick name, people!! I actually lost a bunch of followers on my facebook makeup page because I ranted about it. Really? Some people were even like "things like that support rape culture." REALLY?? I feel like people just like attacking her brand. You never hear about people being up in arms over names like Orgasm, Deep Throat, etc from NARS, or the fact that pretty much everything from Urban Decay has a drug reference. Drives me nuts! It's just names for makeup! lol


  People will get mad about absolutely everything these days smh.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 18, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Doesn't urban decay have a lipstick called f-bomb? Which is essentially a euphemism? And yet it's gone unnoticed? Smh


Yup my point exactly! If you're gonna freak out about one brand, may as well freak out about all the others that use questionable names!


----------



## Indieprincess (Mar 18, 2015)

I also find it interesting that Underage Red is now out of stock at sephora. I mean, I kinda want the shade myself now that people are so upset about it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 18, 2015)

ReganW said:


> Here is Bauhau5. The first pic is freshly swatched (still wet) next to the tube. The second pic is once it is dry. It's the most beautiful raspberry colour. One of my faves from the whole line.


  This is one of my fav shades. LUV is first, btw.


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 18, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Did you guys see this yet? http://finance.yahoo.com/news/sephora-selling-inappropriately-named-lipstick-144137626.html?soc_src=mediacontentsharebuttons&soc_trk=fb&fb_ref=Default
> 
> So aggravating! They already got rid of Celebutard because of people complaining. It's just a damn lipstick name, people!! I actually lost a bunch of followers on my facebook makeup page because I ranted about it. Really? Some people were even like "things like that support rape culture." REALLY?? I feel like people just like attacking her brand. You never hear about people being up in arms over names like Orgasm, Deep Throat, etc from NARS, or the fact that pretty much everything from Urban Decay has a drug reference. Drives me nuts! It's just names for makeup! lol


  People are sensitive i guess. I dont think its offensive at all but I dont speak for everyone. I remember when OPI came out with the Bond Girls collection people were angry that one of the polishes was called Pussy Galore...I mean its a character name from Bond, what do you expect lol.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 18, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Did you guys see this yet? http://finance.yahoo.com/news/sephora-selling-inappropriately-named-lipstick-144137626.html?soc_src=mediacontentsharebuttons&soc_trk=fb&fb_ref=Default
> 
> So aggravating! They already got rid of Celebutard because of people complaining. It's just a damn lipstick name, people!! I actually lost a bunch of followers on my facebook makeup page because I ranted about it. Really? Some people were even like "things like that support rape culture." REALLY?? I feel like people just like attacking her brand. You never hear about people being up in arms over names like Orgasm, Deep Throat, etc from NARS, or the fact that pretty much everything from Urban Decay has a drug reference. Drives me nuts! It's just names for makeup! lol


  Hmm, this is where I think I'll have to agree to disagree with you! More so on the Celebutard name than Underage Red. For some reason, with UR, I'm thinking it more has to do with the Band/Music scene. Usually under 21s get big "Xs" on the back of their hand. KVD is really into music and the rocker scene-- so I believe this is what she is referring to. Nothing says rock-n-roll to me like a hot red lippie! Personally, I am okay with that name. I don't mind. 

  However, with Celebutard, that was a bit much for me. Maybe it's because of my Profession. Calling someone a Retard is really like nails on a chalkboard to me. It's truly a nasty word for those with either physical, intellectual, or hidden disabilities. It's a stigmatizing word. It's equating people with true disabilities to people who are ignorant/idiotic/etc.

  Concerning Deep Throat, Orgasm, etc. etc. (Again, more so Orgasm) these are just part of people's sex lives. I mean, granted, anyone of any age can walk into a Sephora. Yet, I don't think-- in my personal opinion-- people should be outraged about words related to sex. It's just sex. It's not telling people to go out and have sex.

  I just find it somewhat different when it comes to Celebutard. 

  But...... yeah! Sorry for the rant and I really hope this doesn't come off mean or snotty or anything! It's really hard to convey tone on the internet! Just furthering the discussion on names of cosmetics.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Mar 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Hmm, this is where I think I'll have to agree to disagree with you! More so on the Celebutard name than Underage Red. For some reason, with UR, I'm thinking it more has to do with the Band/Music scene. Usually under 21s get big "Xs" on the back of their hand. KVD is really into music and the rocker scene-- so I believe this is what she is referring to. Nothing says rock-n-roll to me like a hot red lippie! Personally, I am okay with that name. I don't mind.
> 
> However, with Celebutard, that was a bit much for me. Maybe it's because of my Profession. Calling someone a Retard really makes me crinkle my nose. It's truly a nasty word for those with wither physical, intellectual, or hidden disabilities. It's a stigmatizing word. It's equating people who are ignorant/idiotic/etc to people who have true disabilities.
> 
> ...


I completely agree re: Celebutard. There's a huge difference between that and names like Orgasm, F-Bomb, Deep Throat, Fetish and all of UD's drug reference names. The latter might offend the more prudish among us, but those aren't words used to attack people. Retard is at best a nasty insult used by ignorant people, at worst a term that dehumanizes a whole section of society. I was really surprised to see a mainstream brand call a product that given there's been a big push over the last decade or so to educate people about how unacceptable it's usage is.

  I don't particularly love the name Underage Red, or Lolita for that matter. UD and Too Faced had products called Jailbait, which I thought was gross. I don't think these names/products should be banned, but they do allude to statutory rape to varying degrees, and an ongoing discussion about why that's still something that's glamourized wouldn't be out of line.


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Hmm, this is where I think I'll have to agree to disagree with you! More so on the Celebutard name than Underage Red. For some reason, with UR, I'm thinking it more has to do with the Band/Music scene. Usually under 21s get big "Xs" on the back of their hand. KVD is really into music and the rocker scene-- so I believe this is what she is referring to. Nothing says rock-n-roll to me like a hot red lippie! Personally, I am okay with that name. I don't mind.   However, with Celebutard, that was a bit much for me. Maybe it's because of my Profession. Calling someone a Retard is really like nails on a chalkboard to me. It's truly a nasty word for those with either physical, intellectual, or hidden disabilities. It's a stigmatizing word. It's equating people with true disabilities to people who are ignorant/idiotic/etc.  Concerning Deep Throat, Orgasm, etc. etc. (Again, more so Orgasm) these are just part of people's sex lives. I mean, granted, anyone of any age can walk into a Sephora. Yet, I don't think-- in my personal opinion-- people should be outraged about words related to sex. It's just sex. It's not telling people to go out and have sex.  I just find it somewhat different when it comes to Celebutard.   But...... yeah! Sorry for the rant and I really hope this doesn't come off mean or snotty or anything! It's really hard to convey tone on the internet! Just furthering the discussion on names of cosmetics.


 Completely agree!


----------



## Shars (Mar 18, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Should I even mention NARS Deep Throat?


  ^^^^^
  Or CT's Bitch Perfect? (I personally detest that word lol) I agree that the Celebutard one was inappropriate though but given who KVD is, not surprising. Not sure how Sephora didn't clock it before release. At least so far no one has been stupid enough to name a brown lipstick the 'n' word or monkey.


----------



## pandorablack (Mar 18, 2015)

ReganW said:


> How long is the foundation in Light 42 going to be out of stock?! Surely there can't be THAT many ghostly pale people like me around?!!


I'm Light 42 (well, actually, I'm between Light 42 and 44 but that's a rant for another day) and I can attest to the fact that the shade is sold out all the time. Apparently there ARE a lot of pale people like us around.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 18, 2015)

Does anyone know the KVD foundation equivalent to MAC's NC25?


----------



## novocainedreams (Mar 18, 2015)

The whole Underage Red thing is REALLY reaching in my opinion. I understood people's stance on Celebutard and I respect that. But there are much worse names for cosmetics than Underage Red, which has to do with the feeling of not being able to get in to see your favorite band because your not old enough, hence, Underage, and if you know the music scene she grew up in the color of choice in lipstick was definitely RED. I find it really sad that people's minds go directly toward the salacious and inappropriate for everything nowadays. KAT has even shared openly way before this came up, what the name Underage Red refers to, but instead people choose to go directly to the inappropriate. Personally I never even thought of that when I saw the name until people brought it up. I really think time is better spent elsewhere doing something useful rather than getting on a soapbox about a lipstick name.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 18, 2015)

In the same respect, I don't understand how a family with the YouTube channel called the Shaytards has millions of subscribers, makes a living off of their channel, etc. I can see how people were offended by Celebutard, but sorry, I just don't see it with "Underage" - I don't think of sex at all when I think of that name - although now because of all this nonsense I probably will. like someone else said, I think more bars/drinking than anything other than that. I'll shut up about it now, back to the makeup! lol


----------



## pandorablack (Mar 18, 2015)

Honestly when I first saw the name Underage Red I thought "oh yeah, a bright red, like the kind of thing a girl buys as her first lipstick." That was my association. It didn't occur to me to be offended. But I suppose it could have some problematic undertones wrt rape culture.


----------



## pandorablack (Mar 18, 2015)

Which names by UD are drug references? I'm in NA and I didn't notice any.


----------



## pandorablack (Mar 19, 2015)

Indieprincess said:


> I also find it interesting that Underage Red is now out of stock at sephora. I mean, I kinda want the shade myself now that people are so upset about it.


Underage Red is my current favorite lipstick and I do not have a backup. I will be pissed as hell if they discontinue it.


----------



## Indieprincess (Mar 19, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Underage Red is my current favorite lipstick and I do not have a backup. I will be pissed as hell if they discontinue it.


  I doubt they'll discontinue it . It's still available in the liquid lipstick form which is the one I'm going to end up getting.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 19, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Which names by UD are drug references? I'm in NA and I didn't notice any.


I don't know where to start! lol

  They have or have had shadows named Kush, Blunt, Baked, Stash, Dope, Mushroom, Laced - those are just the ones I can think of off the top of my head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I remember when I first started getting into Urban Decay I was like "wow they name so many things like this" but it never really bothered me, they've always been like that.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 19, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I don't know where to start! lol  They have or have had shadows named Kush, Blunt, Baked, Stash, Dope, Mushroom, Laced - those are just the ones I can think of off the top of my head :lol:  I remember when I first started getting into Urban Decay I was like "wow they name so many things like this" but it never really bothered me, they've always been like that.


  I will add Evidence, Loaded, Roach and Maui Wowie to that list, and to the sexual names from UD that could be seen in some not so great light, Perversion, 69, Bang, and Snatch. I mean, what exactly are we supposed to take from an e/s named Virgin? And, does Uncut fall into the sexual or the drug-related category? IJS.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 19, 2015)

Kat addressed the controversy on her Facebook:
  https://www.facebook.com/katvond/posts/10155445610990454:0

  She won't be pulling the color from her line!


----------



## Indieprincess (Mar 19, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Kat addressed the controversy on her Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/katvond/posts/10155445610990454:0  She won't be pulling the color from her line!


  I love Kat and I have since I was 14 and watching her show. Her response was very well written and impressive.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 19, 2015)

I am happy she wrote that too. She has been one of my favorite people since I first found out about her on Miami Ink. I was lucky enough to meet her at one of her book signings a few years ago and was nervous as hell. I had drawn her and her cat Ludwig and framed it to give it to her and she couldn't have been a kinder, more genuine person. She told me it was amazing, and while I'm sure she said that to everyone that gave her artwork, it still was insane to hear that from an artist that you've looked up to for a really long time lol. There were only supposed to be a certain number of people allowed in, so I got there super early and waited all day. Even when tons more people showed up, enough that they weren't guaranteed to get in because they didn't get wristbands, she stayed and signed books for every single one of them. I think she catches a lot of crap in the media and I don't always agree with her choice of relationships (lol Jesse James anyone?) but that's really no one's business anyway, is it? At the end of the day she's a sweetheart and the fact that she came out with her own makeup line made me love her even more!


----------



## pandorablack (Mar 19, 2015)

I read her response on facebook and thought it was very apt. I personally love Kat Von D, I think she's done a lot for the Latino community (I'm part Latino, so I appreciate that) and I also love that she's in recovery (I am too). Plus her makeup is fab.

  I never knew about those UD names, wow. I personally find those names more offensive than Underage Red.


----------



## Indieprincess (Mar 19, 2015)

Btw, Lolita is back in stock at sephora for those who don't have it yet...


----------



## pandorablack (Mar 19, 2015)

Indieprincess said:


> Btw, Lolita is back in stock at sephora for those who don't have it yet...


Damnit! I just made my Sephora order for the month. I really wanted Lolita.

  I bought Homegirl, Nars Rita and an Hourglass eyeshadow palette.


----------



## stormborn (Mar 21, 2015)

auugh Lolita has me so confused! Does anyone know which version this one looks like?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   (Random shot off Instagram, this was a repost but the OP posted it about six months ago if that helps narrow it down at all)


----------



## Sandy072 (Mar 21, 2015)

stormborn said:


> auugh Lolita has me so confused! Does anyone know which version this one looks like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I bought one in Dec and one at the beginning of this month. Neither of them looked like the picture on me. I would love thag!


----------



## stormborn (Mar 21, 2015)

Isn't it gorgeous? I'm afraid I may never track it down! I have a Tarte lipstick that seems like it may be similar but I'm really wanting that liquid matte formula as opposed to a traditional lipstick. The lasting power just doesn't compare.


----------



## Sandy072 (Mar 21, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Isn't it gorgeous? I'm afraid I may never track it down! I have a Tarte lipstick that seems like it may be similar but I'm really wanting that liquid matte formula as opposed to a traditional lipstick. The lasting power just doesn't compare.


  Might be a filter or weird lighting. But either here or the liquid lipstick thread or the sephora thread someone posted hand swatches and lolita looked more like this on them, they were darker skinned than me so maybe that helped. I'm pale like the girl in pic. Idk. I give up on lolita lol I have the old version in old packaging and the third release now.


----------



## stormborn (Mar 21, 2015)

This is why I'm so confused :shock:  I just need Bow & Arrow to relaunch, then I can put Lolita behind me (maybe) lol.


----------



## Sandy072 (Mar 21, 2015)

Old version left, third release right   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And if I remember correctly the middle swatch here is the second lolita looking brown. The one right of that is sephora marvelous mauve and then old packaging next to that. The purple swatches on left just ignore. Current Lolita reminds me of LC riot on me


----------



## stormborn (Mar 21, 2015)

Is it just me or is Marvelous Mauve really close to the picture I posted?


----------



## Sandy072 (Mar 21, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Is it just me or is Marvelous Mauve really close to the picture I posted?


  Yeah it might be. On me that looks like:


----------



## stormborn (Mar 21, 2015)

How close is that shade to Riot on you? It seems more reddish than I thought it would be. Sorry to pick your brain!


----------



## Sandy072 (Mar 21, 2015)

stormborn said:


> How close is that shade to Riot on you? It seems more reddish than I thought it would be. Sorry to pick your brain!





stormborn said:


> Is it just me or is Marvelous Mauve really close to the picture I posted?





stormborn said:


> How close is that shade to Riot on you? It seems more reddish than I thought it would be. Sorry to pick your brain!


  I don't have riot just going by others swatches. I feel like the marvelous mauve photographed more red than in real life which is annoying. Here is third lolita on me : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's one layer. I usually do two to get darker.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's old packaging  lolita mixed w Cashmere.   It's all enough to make you crazy right ??? I don't know how to get these colors more "true" on me since I don't think you're supposed to use any kind of base with liquid lippies.   If I were you just order Lolita and the sephora marvelous mauve and see what you like. The sephora is only $13 and a great comfortable formula. I love it for work, neutral color and stays on forever. Hope this helps


----------



## stormborn (Mar 22, 2015)

That's probably my best bet. Thank you!


----------



## Melrose (Mar 23, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Is it just me or is Marvelous Mauve really close to the picture I posted?


 I think you're right. I own lolita and marvelous mauve and that pic definitely looks more like marvelous mauve. It also looks very much like Stila's Patina. Have you tried that? It's gorgeous and looks exactly like the pic!


----------



## Heidi K (Mar 26, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Kat addressed the controversy on her Facebook:
> https://www.facebook.com/katvond/posts/10155445610990454:0
> 
> She won't be pulling the color from her line!


I'm glad she addressed it and she isn't pulling the color. It's just a lipstick name. And one that has been around for years at that. I've grown to love Kat's line. It's one of my favorites because of things like this. I like it when brands have a personality I guess.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 26, 2015)

Heidi K said:


> I'm glad she addressed it and she isn't pulling the color. It's just a lipstick name. And one that has been around for years at that. I've grown to love Kat's line. It's one of my favorites because of things like this. I like it when brands have a personality I guess.


Yeah I don't understand why they were treating it like a new thing. I guess because her brand is getting more popular? That lipstick was one of the very first ones she came out with in her original line lol


----------



## stormborn (Mar 27, 2015)

Melrose said:


> I think you're right. I own lolita and marvelous mauve and that pic definitely looks more like marvelous mauve. It also looks very much like Stila's Patina. Have you tried that? It's gorgeous and looks exactly like the pic!


  I haven't! I always thought Patina was a bit more reddish? My lipstick holder has 3 rows with 3 spots so I'm always trying to get 3 of the same brand to fill a row. I'm SO RIDICULOUS I KNOW! It looks like Limecrime isn't happening so I'm looking at KVD to fill a last spot in a row now so it's either LUV or Lolita (or both and then Bow & Arrow when it re-releases). :haha: though I know I want Sephora Peach Tart so I might grab Marvelous Mauve if I find a third to lust over.  ^^^^^ crazy OCD lady here  I pray my boyfriend never stumbles across my posts here. I'm afraid he just wouldn't understand. (I'm assuming you ladies all do. I'm glad we have each other! Lmao)


----------



## Melrose (Mar 27, 2015)

Thought some of you ladies might like to see how these compare since we've mentioned them. Top to bottom: KVD bow and arrow, KVD lolita, sephora marvelous mauve, Stila patina. Shown on NC25 skin.


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 27, 2015)

Melrose said:


> Thought some of you ladies might like to see how these compare since we've mentioned them. Top to bottom: KVD bow and arrow, KVD lolita, sephora marvelous mauve, Stila patina. Shown on NC25 skin.


  This is very helpful! Thanks for posting. I like Sephora Marvelous Mauve the most, and I have it, but unfortunately my lips don't like the formula (other liquid lipsticks are fine). I wonder if I received one from a bad batch or not.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 28, 2015)

Melrose said:


> Thought some of you ladies might like to see how these compare since we've mentioned them. Top to bottom: KVD bow and arrow, KVD lolita, sephora marvelous mauve, Stila patina. Shown on NC25 skin.


  I can tell all of these shades are gorgeous on your skintone.


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 28, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> This is very helpful! Thanks for posting. I like Sephora Marvelous Mauve the most, and I have it, but unfortunately my lips don't like the formula (other liquid lipsticks are fine). I wonder if I received one from a bad batch or not.


  Bunny, that could happen. I would try it again. I love Marvelous Mauve. I also like Backberry Sorbet. In fact, I just bought two more on Thursday.


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 28, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Bunny, that could happen. I would try it again. I love Marvelous Mauve. I also like Backberry Sorbet. In fact, I just bought two more on Thursday.


  Yeah, I don't want to give up on a formulation that has such good reviews. I'll give it one more try. This time I'll pick another color up in store so that the lipstick doesn't sit out for hours in the heat in my mailbox. I have Blackberry Sorbet and African Violet in mind.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 28, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Yeah, I don't want to give up on a formulation that has such good reviews. I'll give it one more try. This time I'll pick another color up in store so that the lipstick doesn't sit out for hours in the heat in my mailbox. I have Blackberry Sorbet and African Violet in mind.


  I loooove African Violet! It's my favorite from all the reformulated colors.


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 28, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I loooove African Violet! It's my favorite from all the reformulated colors.


  Yay! I'll definitely give this shade a try and let you guys know if I have a better experience with the Sephora liquid lipsticks.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 30, 2015)

Some of the new stuff should be popping up on Sephora April 7th! I know the new Ink liners will be launching that day (a bunch of different colors) so I'm hoping the new lipsticks and liquid lipsticks will be there as well. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 30, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Some of the new stuff should be popping up on Sephora April 7th! I know the new Ink liners will be launching that day (a bunch of different colors) so I'm hoping the new lipsticks and liquid lipsticks will be there as well. Fingers crossed!!


  Oh goooooood! Just in time for the sale.


----------



## Ana A (Mar 30, 2015)

Have you guys gotten your Sephora coupon codes in the mail yet?


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 30, 2015)

Not yet - I never get Sephora stuff in the mail for some reason, it always comes through my email and it's always like the day before the sale starts so it makes me worry the whole time LOL


----------



## Ana A (Mar 30, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Not yet - I never get Sephora stuff in the mail for some reason, it always comes through my email and it's always like the day before the sale starts so it makes me worry the whole time LOL


 Lol Im sorry, I can't remember when I get mine but I do remember I always worry because it's usually a week or two after all the cool LE stuff has been released and or after the friends and family sale.


----------



## slowlikehoney (Mar 31, 2015)

3 of the 16 new Everlasting Liquid Lip shades launching: July 16th! (Kat Von D's Instagram)


----------



## LavenderPearl (Mar 31, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> 3 of the 16 new Everlasting Liquid Lip shades launching: July 16th! (Kat Von D's Instagram)


  :drools:


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 31, 2015)

JULY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Man she was really stretching the truth when she had said they were coming "soon."
Maybe I'm just suuuuuuuper impatient! 


ETA: Do ya'll think these are part of the also "previewed" metallic liquid lipsticks? I think I'm mixing all her soon-to-be-released items up.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 31, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> 3 of the 16 new Everlasting Liquid Lip shades launching: July 16th! (Kat Von D's Instagram)


Echo!    





laurennnxox said:


> JULY! :crybaby:   Man she was really stretching the truth when she had said they were coming "soon."  Maybe I'm just suuuuuuuper impatient!     ETA: Do ya'll think these are part of the also "previewed" metallic liquid lipsticks? I think I'm mixing all her soon-to-be-released items up.


Two separate collections


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 31, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Two separate collections


  Thanks  

  Wow, she's putting out so much this summer!!


----------



## slowlikehoney (Mar 31, 2015)

I know there's going to be a Lolita II which I'm assuming will also be released in July.


----------



## pandorablack (Mar 31, 2015)

Ah! I want them all. But I kind of hate the feel of her liquid lipsticks on my lips. Hmm. Maybe I could suffer for color like that!


----------



## Jill1228 (Mar 31, 2015)

Echo will be mine


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 31, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> 3 of the 16 new Everlasting Liquid Lip shades launching: July 16th! (Kat Von D's Instagram)


 Seriously need echo


----------



## pandorablack (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't think bright blue lipstick is something I'd really wear. But it looks so pretty in the picture!

  I'd definitely get some use out of the black and that red though. But I already have Slayer. Do I need Witches too?


----------



## Indieprincess (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm so excited that she's expanding her liquid lipstick line to 16 shades. With this, the new eyeshadow palette, and the new lipstick shades...I don't know if MAC will be seeing any of my money for a while.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 31, 2015)

I think the new Studded Kiss lipsticks, metallic lipsticks and Ink liners will be out April 7th. The eyeshadow palette, brush, and these new liquid lipstick colors are probably the July releases.

  I've got to say, I do like that everything doesn't come out at once. I have a hard time controlling my spending when it comes to her products so I appreciate that they get released a little at a time LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 31, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I think the new Studded Kiss lipsticks, metallic lipsticks and Ink liners will be out April 7th. The eyeshadow palette, brush, and these new liquid lipstick colors are probably the July releases.  I've got to say, I do like that everything doesn't come out at once. I have a hard time controlling my spending when it comes to her products so I appreciate that they get released a little at a time LOL


the eye palette and brush are due out in April  She posted about it.


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 31, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> 3 of the 16 new Everlasting Liquid Lip shades launching: July 16th! (Kat Von D's Instagram)


Wow, these are amazing. Echo


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't know if I am brave enough to wear Echo (yet), but it is super gorgie! I'm really excited about all the new collections coming out, but I'm supposed to reduce my makeup spending beginning April 1, so I may be in trouble.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> She posted about it.


Oh good! I kept hearing the palette was summer so I assumed July.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 2, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Oh good! I kept hearing the palette was summer so I assumed July.


Went to sephora today and bought the palette!


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


I hope you buckled those babies in safely!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 2, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I hope you buckled those babies in safely!


You know it, I kept them on my lap lol was not letting go of the bag :lol:


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 2, 2015)

Ooh exciting!! I can't wait till I can get my hands on it!


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Yay!!  I called the JC Penny Sephora near me but they haven't received theirs yet. I heard on IG that the Sephoras in JC penny are getting this palette first, not sure how true this is.  Do you mind sharing where you found it?


----------



## peasweet (Apr 2, 2015)

Echo is so pretty but I'd never wear it outside the house.


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 2, 2015)

Sephora JCP near me had the palette!! Got it :amused: ompom:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 2, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Yay!!  I called the JC Penny Sephora near me but they haven't received theirs yet. I heard on IG that the Sephoras in JC penny are getting this palette first, not sure how true this is.  Do you mind sharing where you found it?  :flower:


Sephora inside JCP  mine had at least 20 palettes   





Vineetha said:


> Sephora JCP near me had the palette!! Got it :amused: ompom:


ompom: yay


----------



## Indieprincess (Apr 2, 2015)

Any word on the new lipstick shades? I know the liquid lipsticks are coming out in July, I was hoping I didn't have to wait that long for the studded kiss ones.


----------



## novocainedreams (Apr 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  oooh lucky girl! I hope it's online by the time the sale starts....like I need another item added to my list. LOL


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 3, 2015)

Has anyone else who has used "Poe" found their lipstick to be on the dry side? I am not sure how the explain it, because it still applies well, it's just more satiny and my tube doesn't have the creaminess of swatches I've seen online or even testers on display. I am not sure if I am going crazy, because are the odds really that high that something is off with the one lipstick I bought?? And I would hate to exchange it and then have the next lipstick be the same way confirming that it was all in my head. I'm just wondering what the feel/wear is like for you other Poe owners out there. Thanks!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Apr 3, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Has anyone else who has used "Poe" found their lipstick to be on the dry side? I am not sure how the explain it, because it still applies well, it's just more satiny and my tube doesn't have the creaminess of swatches I've seen online or even testers on display. I am not sure if I am going crazy, because are the odds really that high that something is off with the one lipstick I bought?? And I would hate to exchange it and then have the next lipstick be the same way confirming that it was all in my head. I'm just wondering what the feel/wear is like for you other Poe owners out there. Thanks!


 No it definitely has a dry/gritty feel to it, but the color is really pretty so I deal with it lol


----------



## stephshopaholic (Apr 3, 2015)

I found an old everlasting lipstick in backstage Bambi at tj maxx for $6.99 today so I bought it, too bad that was the only one I found


----------



## blondie929 (Apr 3, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I found an old everlasting lipstick in backstage Bambi at tj maxx for $6.99 today so I bought it, too bad that was the only one I found


  Almost all tj maxx and marshalls around me have had Kat von d items but they were always all nasty used or broken a couple months ago they had a makeup forever palette but it was shattered


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Apr 3, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Almost all tj maxx and marshalls around me have had Kat von d items but they were always all nasty used or broken a couple months ago they had a makeup forever palette but it was shattered


That's sad :/


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 3, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Has anyone else who has used "Poe" found their lipstick to be on the dry side? I am not sure how the explain it, because it still applies well, it's just more satiny and my tube doesn't have the creaminess of swatches I've seen online or even testers on display. I am not sure if I am going crazy, because are the odds really that high that something is off with the one lipstick I bought?? And I would hate to exchange it and then have the next lipstick be the same way confirming that it was all in my head. I'm just wondering what the feel/wear is like for you other Poe owners out there. Thanks!


Yeah I found most of her Studded Kiss lipsticks to be dry like that, but for some reason I got the mini set before Christmas and those were all fine. I'm wondering if it was the first batch or something and they've fixed it since then? Has anyone bought any recently?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks stephshop and sullenxriot for the replies. Good to know I'm not alone.


----------



## purplerinne (Apr 3, 2015)

got the shade and light eye palette at my jcp sephora....there was no tester so I couldn't swatch it.  trying to see if it's worth the $50 price :shock:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 3, 2015)

purplerinne said:


> got the shade and light eye palette at my jcp sephora....there was no tester so I couldn't swatch it. trying to see if it's worth the $50 price


  The palette is like her others (buttery, smooth texture) Blendable and easy to use! 
  I love it!


----------



## blondie929 (Apr 3, 2015)

Swatches of the palette please


----------



## pandorablack (Apr 3, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> Swatches of the palette please


Yes! Please post swatches!

  I want that palette. I may buy it on the 15th.


----------



## pandorablack (Apr 3, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Yeah I found most of her Studded Kiss lipsticks to be dry like that, but for some reason I got the mini set before Christmas and those were all fine. I'm wondering if it was the first batch or something and they've fixed it since then? Has anyone bought any recently?


I have purchased Studded Kiss lipsticks recently and I do find them to be a little on the dry side. I use MAC's prep + prime lip underneath them.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 3, 2015)

Yes that's my savior for the Melt lipsticks too lol! Makes them apply so much better.


----------



## pandorablack (Apr 3, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Yes that's my savior for the Melt lipsticks too lol! Makes them apply so much better.


Totally. I don't have the melt lipsticks but I use it under all my matte lipsticks and they apply WAY better. I also have a lip scrub I use for especially patchy lipsticks (Motorhead, Homegirl).


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 4, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Has anyone else who has used "Poe" found their lipstick to be on the dry side? I am not sure how the explain it, because it still applies well, it's just more satiny and my tube doesn't have the creaminess of swatches I've seen online or even testers on display. I am not sure if I am going crazy, because are the odds really that high that something is off with the one lipstick I bought?? And I would hate to exchange it and then have the next lipstick be the same way confirming that it was all in my head. I'm just wondering what the feel/wear is like for you other Poe owners out there. Thanks!


  You are correct. The lipsticks are dry. I tend to use them to give the liquid matte lipstick more staying power. I have most of the lipsticks and I would say that is true for most, if not all, of them. I still love them though.


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 4, 2015)

Yes, my Wolvesmouth is drier than I'd like it to be. It's a shame because it makes it not a lipstick I reach for often even though I love the colour. I do use Mac's Prep + Prime Lip with it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 6, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Yes! Please post swatches!  I want that palette. I may buy it on the 15th.





blondie929 said:


> Swatches of the palette please


Coming up


----------



## novocainedreams (Apr 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Coming up


  Yes! Swatches! I can't wait for April 12th....LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 6, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Yes! Swatches! I can't wait for April 12th....LOL


Lol one of the shades doesn't show up much via arm swatch...but on my lid it's there lol...weird!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 6, 2015)

Swatches of the kvd shade + light eye palette


----------



## Ana A (Apr 6, 2015)

I've heard so many release dates for the shade and light eye shadow palette, does anyone have official word of when it's out? I called all the Sephora's around me and no one had it in the stock room  yet, or at least that's what they told me.


----------



## crystalzi (Apr 6, 2015)

Ana A said:


> I've heard so many release dates for the shade and light eye shadow palette, does anyone have official word of when it's out? I called all the Sephora's around me and no one had it in the stock room  yet, or at least that's what they told me.


  I'm pretty sure kat von d herself said the 7th.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 6, 2015)

Ana A said:


> I've heard so many release dates for the shade and light eye shadow palette, does anyone have official word of when it's out? I called all the Sephora's around me and no one had it in the stock room  yet, or at least that's what they told me.


the 7th, do you happen to have a Sephora inside JCP..that tends to be where it is being found  It is where I found mine.


----------



## Ana A (Apr 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is where I found mine.


  I only have one near me, I called last Thursday and the girl that answered the phone told me they had no display for it but they had them in stock. She told me I could come down there and pick one up, when I got there she changed the story and said she had gotten confused thinking I had asked for the face contour palette.  I know she was lying so I may try calling again today, I did see your IG post on it and it is gorgeous


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 6, 2015)

yup it's supposed to be out tomorrow - the palette, brush, and the new Ink liners. I was hoping they'd be on the site at midnight, but no luck. Never really stalked Sephora for a release before so I have no idea when they put stuff up lol


----------



## novocainedreams (Apr 6, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> yup it's supposed to be out tomorrow - the palette, brush, and the new Ink liners. I was hoping they'd be on the site at midnight, but no luck. Never really stalked Sephora for a release before so I have no idea when they put stuff up lol


  Sephora is usually on PST, since their headquarters are in San Francisco. Give it a couple more hours.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 7, 2015)

The liners are up...but no brush or palette, I have heard they moved the date of those 2 items to the 9th


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> The liners are up...but no brush or palette, I have heard they moved the date of those 2 items to the 9th


  Are we talking about these?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  http://www.sephora.com/shade-light-eye-contour-palette-P395370?icid2=Whats_new_toplevel_sku_grid_P395370_image

  http://www.sephora.com/shade-light-eye-contour-brush-P395371?icid2=Whats_new_toplevel_sku_grid_P395371_link


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 7, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> yup it's supposed to be out tomorrow - the palette, brush, and the new Ink liners. I was hoping they'd be on the site at midnight, but no luck. Never really stalked Sephora for a release before so I have no idea when they put stuff up lol


  The palette is up on Sephora right now.  It's in the "just arrived" section.
  http://www.sephora.com/shade-light-eye-contour-palette-P395370?skuId=1671353


----------



## novocainedreams (Apr 7, 2015)

Looks like the palette is a VIB exclusive right now. Liners are all available though. And there's a new mini duo, Noble lipstick and Outlaw liquid lipstick. Trying my damnedest to wait until Sunday!


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 7, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Looks like the palette is a VIB exclusive right now. Liners are all available though. And there's a new mini duo, Noble lipstick and Outlaw liquid lipstick. Trying my damnedest to wait until Sunday!


  Yeah, the palette and brushes are exclusive right now.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 7, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Are we talking about these?   http://www.sephora.com/shade-light-...id2=Whats_new_toplevel_sku_grid_P395370_image http://www.sephora.com/shade-light-...cid2=Whats_new_toplevel_sku_grid_P395371_link


Lol yes...I'm glad the info I heard earlier was wrong


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol yes...I'm glad the info I heard earlier was wrong


  We're so used to delays with MAC that we just expect it with other brands too. Lol, I'm glad it was released on time too!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 7, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> We're so used to delays with MAC that we just expect it with other brands too. Lol, I'm glad it was released on time too!


Lol Right?!  Did you order it? Or waiting for the sale?


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol Right?!  Did you order it? Or waiting for the sale?


 I'm being a rebel and waiting for the sale. Lol do you think it's a must have?


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 7, 2015)

I have no self control. Ordered the palette, the brush, one of the new ink liners, one of the new lightning liners, and a brow pen. Why did i do this when the sale starts on the 12th? I have no idea lmao I'm paranoid the colors I want in the liners would sell out and take forever to come back!


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 7, 2015)

Has anyone tried Tattoo Brow?  Im intrigued by it's description as a liquid brow pen...


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 7, 2015)

I just ordered one - they just launched today with the new stuff! Excited to try it!


----------



## pinkcrush (Apr 7, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I have purchased Studded Kiss lipsticks recently and I do find them to be a little on the dry side. I use MAC's prep + prime lip underneath them.


  I returned Motörhead, Homegirl and Vampira  because I couldn't get them to work for the life of me even after using lip scrub, Prep and Prime lips, and liner they all were still patchy messes... Did they reformulate??? My other shades like Prayer, Slayer, Bauhau5 and LUV r stiffer but definitely workable...


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 7, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Looks like the palette is a VIB exclusive right now. Liners are all available though. And there's a new mini duo, Noble lipstick and Outlaw liquid lipstick. Trying my damnedest to wait until Sunday!


  Oooh want! I need to check this out


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 7, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I returned Motörhead, Homegirl and Vampira because I couldn't get them to work for the life of me even after using lip scrub, Prep and Prime lips, and liner they all were still patchy messes... Did they reformulate??? My other shades like Prayer, Slayer, Bauhau5 and LUV r stiffer but definitely workable...


  I could not get Vampira to work for me either. Plus, the shade was too dark.


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 7, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I just ordered one - they just launched today with the new stuff! Excited to try it!


  The darkest one is sold out already :boo:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 7, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I'm being a rebel and waiting for the sale. Lol do you think it's a must have?


Yes I do lol


----------



## crystalzi (Apr 7, 2015)

I was hoping the new studded kiss colors would debut today. I really need Piaf


----------



## Ana A (Apr 7, 2015)

I woke up this morning and saw the palette was up for VIB's then checked what locations had it in stock and ran to get it, The same location that denied having it yesterday afternoon had it this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 oh well its mine now and I am in love


----------



## Indieprincess (Apr 7, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> I was hoping the new studded kiss colors would debut today. I really need Piaf


  Same and I wanted Solo as well.


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 7, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> I was hoping the new studded kiss colors would debut today. I really need Piaf


  I forgot about those! Hopefully they go up soon. I just cant wait for the new liquid lipstiicks but July seems so far


----------



## pandorablack (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm placing my order on the 15th, which conveniently falls during the sale.

  I'm going to snag the eye palette (skipping the brush as I have comparable brushes already), some Tattoo Foundation and Powder, and liquid eyeliner. I'm excited.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 7, 2015)

I've got to recommend the Lightning Liners, guys. I'm so glad she came out with more colors.I have Poe and I ordered Bach today. The one I have is so pigmented, super metallic, and does not budge once it dries. Lovelovelove it and no one ever seems to talk about them on YouTube and whatnot so I figured I'd throw that out there. They are amazeballs lol. I really want the amber colored one too but I'm waiting to order anything else until the sale starts!!


----------



## novocainedreams (Apr 7, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I've got to recommend the Lightning Liners, guys. I'm so glad she came out with more colors.I have Poe and I ordered Bach today. The one I have is so pigmented, super metallic, and does not budge once it dries. Lovelovelove it and no one ever seems to talk about them on YouTube and whatnot so I figured I'd throw that out there. They are amazeballs lol. I really want the amber colored one too but I'm waiting to order anything else until the sale starts!!


  I have Poe and Juno, I really like them, they were confusing to figure out at first, but once I did they worked great. I just notice the new colors,  I think Bach and Ludwig are next.


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 8, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I've got to recommend the Lightning Liners, guys. I'm so glad she came out with more colors.I have Poe and I ordered Bach today. The one I have is so pigmented, super metallic, and does not budge once it dries. Lovelovelove it and no one ever seems to talk about them on YouTube and whatnot so I figured I'd throw that out there. They are amazeballs lol. I really want the amber colored one too but I'm waiting to order anything else until the sale starts!!


Oooh, they are pretty. Maybe I'll try one. I kind of like Hex, both for the colour and the name.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 8, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> I have Poe and Juno, I really like them, they were confusing to figure out at first, but once I did they worked great. I just notice the new colors,  I think Bach and Ludwig are next.


Yes! I sat there cranking it forever the first time I used it and then waaaaay too much came out LOL. Now that I have it under control, it works beautifully!


----------



## pandorablack (Apr 8, 2015)

I have a hard time with the lightening liners. It's a pain to get the product to the tip of the brush, which is the part I use when creating a wing. It's just not very precise. I dunno. I like the product, it's just hard for me to get the hang of using.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 9, 2015)

Really? I only have Poe right now and the product seems to come out right at the tip of mine. I hope I don't have an issue with the one I just ordered lol. My stuff is on the UPS truck for delivery today so we shall see! I'll post swatches of everything once I get a chance for anyone who wants to see the goods!


----------



## Bubek07 (Apr 9, 2015)

i cant wait for all the new lippies to come out so i can just buy everything at once ane be at peace


----------



## pandorablack (Apr 9, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Really? I only have Poe right now and the product seems to come out right at the tip of mine. I hope I don't have an issue with the one I just ordered lol. My stuff is on the UPS truck for delivery today so we shall see! I'll post swatches of everything once I get a chance for anyone who wants to see the goods!


My product comes out the center of the brush. It would be GREAT if it would come out the tip!

  I decided to skip the shade and light eye palette for now. I already have a go-to palette for browns (Hourglass Infinity), and I have plenty of black/cream shadows too.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 10, 2015)

Okay the Bach Lightning liner wants to squirt out the side of the brush tip lol. I guess I got lucky with my Poe one. I used my angled liner brush to just get the extra product off and line my eyes with it that way because it's too pretty to waste haha! I still need to take swatch pictures!


----------



## pandorablack (Apr 11, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Okay the Bach Lightning liner wants to squirt out the side of the brush tip lol. I guess I got lucky with my Poe one. I used my angled liner brush to just get the extra product off and line my eyes with it that way because it's too pretty to waste haha! I still need to take swatch pictures!


That's exactly what my lightening liner does.


----------



## pandorablack (Apr 11, 2015)

Oh, and I saw a video for the Shade and Light eye palette and it's back in my cart now.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 11, 2015)

Tattoo Brow (medium brown)



  I'm surprised that this doesn't look like straight-up marker on my brows lol I actually really like it!

  Shade + Light eye brush:






  The pointed smudger end is a dream - so perfect for inner corner highlights!

  Eye palette swatches:












  Neitsche Ink liner:




  Bach Lightning liner:


----------



## slowlikehoney (Apr 11, 2015)

Bach is such a pretty shade! And the Shade + Light eye brush is in my cart for the sale tomorrow. I'm excited for it.


----------



## pandorablack (Apr 11, 2015)

I was going to skip the shade and light palette until I saw the video. Now I have to have it. Skipping the brush though, I have a comparable brush with a pointed end like that.


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 12, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Tattoo Brow (medium brown)
> 
> I'm surprised that this doesn't look like straight-up marker on my brows lol I actually really like it!  Shade + Light eye brush:
> 
> ...


  Thanks for sharing. The blue is beautiful.


----------



## crowghosts (Apr 12, 2015)

Bach is so pretty!


----------



## Shars (Apr 14, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I returned Motörhead, Homegirl and Vampira because I couldn't get them to work for the life of me even after using lip scrub, Prep and Prime lips, and liner they all were still patchy messes... Did they reformulate??? My other shades like Prayer, Slayer, Bauhau5 and LUV r stiffer but definitely workable...


  This is so sad to hear. I have the mini set from Christmas and they are a dream to apply for me. Motorhead reminds me a lot of MAC's Talk That Talk without the patchiness.


----------



## pandorablack (Apr 15, 2015)

Went to Sephora today and nabbed a bunch of KVD stuff including the eye palette. I was bummed they didn't have the eye brush.


----------



## pandorablack (Apr 16, 2015)

I just used the Shade + Light eye palette and I LOVE IT. OMG.

  I did the most amazing smokey eye using the tutorial sheet that came with it

  I'm proud!


----------



## mel33t (Apr 16, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I just used the Shade + Light eye palette and I LOVE IT. OMG.  I did the most amazing smokey eye using the tutorial sheet that came with it  I'm proud!


  Love this look on you!! And the lipstick   gorgeous!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 16, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I just used the Shade + Light eye palette and I LOVE IT. OMG.  I did the most amazing smokey eye using the tutorial sheet that came with it  I'm proud!


  Nice look.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 16, 2015)

Four more shades launching in July
  KVD everlasting liquid lipsticks


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Four more shades launching in July KVD everlasting liquid lipsticks


  Requiem reminds me of Lavender Jade.   Fortunately none of those are screaming "need!"


----------



## mel33t (Apr 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Four more shades launching in July KVD everlasting liquid lipsticks


  Is it bad I want Exorcism just to annoy my mom :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 16, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Is it bad I want Exorcism just to annoy my mom











 get it lol


----------



## Indieprincess (Apr 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Four more shades launching in July KVD everlasting liquid lipsticks


  I need all except for Susperia.


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Four more shades launching in July
> KVD everlasting liquid lipsticks


Wow, Exorcism is stunning.


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Four more shades launching in July KVD everlasting liquid lipsticks


 I need Susperia and Ayesha. Can't wait to see the others. I'm getting these and the blue for sure. Probably online because I want them ASAP and I know I like the formula.


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 16, 2015)

Today I got Underage Red Liquid Lipstick and Lolita in the Studde Kiss form. I'm excited to use both! I tried out the blush today and it was beautiful!


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 16, 2015)

Exorcism looks like Dark Room from Melt.


----------



## novocainedreams (Apr 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Four more shades launching in July
> KVD everlasting liquid lipsticks


  I want them AAALLLL!! Haha


----------



## Bubek07 (Apr 17, 2015)

i cant wait for her to publish every new lippie thats relesing this july
  so i can just spend my money in one go cuz theres no kat things here


----------



## pandorablack (Apr 17, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Love this look on you!! And the lipstick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! That's Sephora Luster Matte lipstick in Nude Pink


----------



## pandorablack (Apr 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Four more shades launching in July
> KVD everlasting liquid lipsticks


I need them all.


----------



## stormborn (Apr 17, 2015)

Sussssssperiiiiiaaaa :shock:  Good thing my birthday is in July!


----------



## blondie929 (Apr 17, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Thanks! That's Sephora Luster Matte lipstick in Nude Pink


  I love thoseeeee


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 18, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Good thing my birthday is in July!


Mine too! That's why I was glad when they said July haha birthday presents for me!


----------



## Ana A (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm all over the place with all of her releases, do we know if the liquid ones will be an addition to the perm line or limited?.......... Ayesha reminds me of Kontrol from Illamasqua, I want them all but I don't feel compelled to run out like a crazy woman to get them.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 19, 2015)

I believe they are an addition to the permanent line, and the new liquids will be out the same time as the new Studded Kiss ones


----------



## Merula (Apr 20, 2015)

I really need Nosferatu, Witches, Superia, Ayesha and Exorcism in my life. And whatever else is coming down the line. July can't come quick enough!


----------



## Ana A (Apr 20, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I believe they are an addition to the permanent line, and the new liquids will be out the same time as the new Studded Kiss ones


  Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad there is time....


----------



## 5tyles (Apr 20, 2015)

I really want to get the Shade and Light Eye Contour Palette! Once I get off my no-buy I think that I will bite the bullet and just purchase it even though I have so many neutral eye shadows/palettes already lol


----------



## Indieprincess (Apr 20, 2015)

Lolita is back in stock if anyone doesn't already have it.


----------



## Bubek07 (Apr 21, 2015)

check out kat von d beauty instagram
  they have swatches of the new metallic palete thatscoming out
  god this woman is making me bankroup


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 21, 2015)

Indieprincess said:


> Lolita is back in stock if anyone doesn't already have it.


  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 21, 2015)

Bubek07 said:


> check out kat von d beauty instagram
> they have swatches of the new metallic palete thatscoming out
> god this woman is making me bankroup


I believe that's just the Monarch palette  But they are launching a KVD online store in the fall and she's supposedly going to have swatches on all different skin tones available to view on the site, so that is awesome! I like how ColourPop does that, makes it easier to tell if something will work well for you or not.


----------



## Bubek07 (Apr 21, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I believe that's just the Monarch palette  But they are launching a KVD online store in the fall and she's supposedly going to have swatches on all different skin tones available to view on the site, so that is awesome! I like how ColourPop does that, makes it easier to tell if something will work well for you or not.


  well there are some but this is new
  [h=1]here's a sneak-peek of some of the new eyeshadow shades from the Metal Crush collection[/h]  https://instagram.com/p/1uHcTrxa1P/


----------



## LavenderPearl (Apr 21, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I believe that's just the Monarch palette  But they are launching a KVD online store in the fall and she's supposedly going to have swatches on all different skin tones available to view on the site, so that is awesome! I like how ColourPop does that, makes it easier to tell if something will work well for you or not.
> well there are some but this is new
> [h=1]here's a sneak-peek of some of the new eyeshadow shades from the Metal Crush collection[/h]  https://instagram.com/p/1uHcTrxa1P/


  Makeup companies do not want to let us live


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 21, 2015)

omg I hope that's a palette! It sounds like they're going to be single shadows, in which case I need them all lmao


----------



## Bubek07 (Apr 21, 2015)

i dont have anything from Kat yet
  but i want bauhau5 studded and bachelorette liquid lipstick and shade & light palette
  but im gonna wait till the new stuff comes out and buy all of what i want


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 21, 2015)

Bubek07 said:


> well there are some but this is new
> [h=1]here's a sneak-peek of some of the new eyeshadow shades from the Metal Crush collection[/h]  https://instagram.com/p/1uHcTrxa1P/


  HOLY SHITSNACKS!!!! I thought I was over my bright phase. Clearly I'm not! They look amazing and I want them all!


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 21, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> omg I hope that's a palette! It sounds like they're going to be single shadows, in which case I need them all lmao


Those colours would make a phenomenal palette! I'd break my own low-buy/no-buy on palettes if the shadows were marketed that way.


----------



## Bubek07 (Apr 21, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> omg I hope that's a palette! It sounds like they're going to be single shadows, in which case I need them all lmao


  theres too little shades to form the classical kat palette which is 9 shades


----------



## armeonicx (Apr 21, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Good thing my birthday is in July!


  Me toooo. It seems like KVD gives us July babies the ultimate bday gifts (Last year her lipsticks came out around the same time).

  Can't wait till she releases more photos. I've lost count of all the products I want.


----------



## stormborn (Apr 21, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Susperia and Exorcism is a yes! Ayesha is a maybe  Requiem is a no!


  MTE! :shock:   





armeonicx said:


> Me toooo. It seems like KVD gives us July babies the ultimate bday gifts (Last year her lipsticks came out around the same time).  Can't wait till she releases more photos. I've lost count of all the products I want.


  Right!? If those purples are any indication, I'm going to be eating ramen for my bday dinner.. :doomed:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 22, 2015)

From KatVonDBeauty on IG 



  This holiday, we thought we'd throw a FULL-SIZE LIMITED EDITION shade into the mini lipstick set! We're not gonna show you the shade just yet, but if you want a clue: Kat named this shade: "Gold Blooded"


----------



## Bubek07 (Apr 22, 2015)

i dont like the name of the lippie
  but the packaging is to die for


----------



## Indieprincess (Apr 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> From KatVonDBeauty on IG
> 
> This holiday, we thought we'd throw a FULL-SIZE LIMITED EDITION shade into the mini lipstick set! We're not gonna show you the shade just yet, but if you want a clue: Kat named this shade: "Gold Blooded"


  I love the name. I think I'll end up buying the set this year, I don't have any of the KVD studded kiss lipsticks.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 22, 2015)

omg I don't need any more minis because I have all her sets so far, but of course I will get it haha. I love that it's white packaging too!


----------



## stormborn (Apr 22, 2015)

Mental image of myself sobbing "JUST TAKE IT ALL" while throwing wads of cash..


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 22, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Mental image of myself sobbing "JUST TAKE IT ALL" while throwing wads of cash..


 That's going to be me when all the lipsticks come out


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Apr 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> From KatVonDBeauty on IG
> 
> 
> 
> This holiday, we thought we'd throw a FULL-SIZE LIMITED EDITION shade into the mini lipstick set! We're not gonna show you the shade just yet, but if you want a clue: Kat named this shade: "Gold Blooded"


  I love that it's in white packaging, but the name Gold Blooded makes it sound like it's going to be a shade I likely won't wear


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm imagining a deep red with gold flecks in it ...


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 25, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I'm imagining a deep red with gold flecks in it ...


  Meeeee too!! I'd be ALL OVER that!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 25, 2015)

"Our fearless leader, @thekatvond hard at work on face charts for upcoming "Mi Vida Loca" remix palette!" quoted from IG


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> From KatVonDBeauty on IG
> 
> This holiday, we thought we'd throw a FULL-SIZE LIMITED EDITION shade into the mini lipstick set! We're not gonna show you the shade just yet, but if you want a clue: Kat named this shade: "Gold Blooded"


  Sign me up. I'm sold.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm so curious to see the Mi Vida Loca remix palette. I wonder if that will come out with the lipsticks this summer or the metallic colorful stuff in the fall...Mi Vida Loca is one of my favorite palettes of hers!


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 26, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I'm imagining a deep red with gold flecks in it ...


  That sounds like a pretty color.


----------



## stormborn (Apr 26, 2015)

Definitely sounds like a holiday shade!


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 26, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Definitely sounds like a holiday shade!


  It sure does.


----------



## Ana A (Apr 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> "Our fearless leader, @thekatvond hard at work on face charts for upcoming "Mi Vida Loca" remix palette!" quoted from IG


  I saw her post on IG but I'm confused because they mention a "palette", (as in one) but I see two in the picture.  I hope she makes some of this fall stuff permanent because fall/holiday releases are numerous and stressful.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 27, 2015)

Maybe she's choosing from those colors to be in the final palette? I'd be cool with it being 2 palettes though, those colors all look bright and fun and she doesn't do many bright shadows!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 27, 2015)

4 new shades for KVD's everlasting liquid lipsticks


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> 4 new shades for KVD's everlasting liquid lipsticks


They don't look like must-haves but I do like Rosemary's Baby.


----------



## Sandy072 (Apr 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> 4 new shades for KVD's everlasting liquid lipsticks


  Love Rosemary's baby!


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> 4 new shades for KVD's everlasting liquid lipsticks


 I want all of them but realistically I'm saying Selektion and Rosemary's Baby


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 27, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> They don't look like must-haves but I do like Rosemary's Baby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Rosemary's baby..I can see it being just like Lolita is now...sold out all the time lol, I want that one too


----------



## nt234 (Apr 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Rosemary's baby..I can see it being just like Lolita is now...sold out all the time lol, I want that one too


  That's exactly what I thought when I saw the swatch. It looks like what everyone thought Lolita would be. lol. If I get any of the new shades, it'll be that one, and I know I'll have to be quick grabbing it...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 27, 2015)

nt234 said:


> That's exactly what I thought when I saw the swatch. It looks like what everyone thought Lolita would be. lol. If I get any of the new shades, it'll be that one, and I know I'll have to be quick grabbing it...


Girl yes! As soon as it pops up online, buy that one asap. I'm saving up for a major haul in July :lol: lots of kvd products


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 27, 2015)

I wonder how similar Melancholia is to Armageddon. I have Armageddon and it looks preeeeetty close. This is going to be so hard to decide what shades I want to get lol. I think I need to pick up Rosemary's baby for sure, though! We need to grab it before it's constantly sold out lol!


----------



## Tahlia (Apr 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> 4 new shades for KVD's everlasting liquid lipsticks


  I want them all


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 27, 2015)

Tahlia said:


> I want them all


  I want them all too..probably not Melancholia but everything else is a yes for sure


----------



## Indieprincess (Apr 27, 2015)

Give me Selecktion and Rosemary's Baby.


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 27, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Rosemary's baby..I can see it being just like Lolita is now...sold out all the time lol, I want that one too


 I agree, I can see it sellin out FAST  





Dolly Snow said:


> Girl yes! As soon as it pops up online, buy that one asap. I'm saving up for a major haul in July :lol: lots of kvd products


 Me too, I've seen so many liquid lippies I like


----------



## Bubek07 (Apr 28, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> 4 new shades for KVD's everlasting liquid lipsticks


  selektion and rosemarys baby
  my list is growing

  what was the number of liquid shades that are gonna be new?

  we have seen so far only 8 shades (not counting the metallic ones)


----------



## stormborn (Apr 28, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I wonder how similar Melancholia is to Armageddon. I have Armageddon and it looks preeeeetty close. This is going to be so hard to decide what shades I want to get lol. I think I need to pick up Rosemary's baby for sure, though! We need to grab it before it's constantly sold out lol!


 My thoughts exactly!    





thefbomb said:


> I agree, I can see it sellin out FAST Me too, I've seen so many liquid lippies I like


 Girl I am going to sound like SUCH a creeper but I was on the Makeup Mansion IG last night and I'm pretty sure I saw you in the comments section of one of the pics! Small world!


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 28, 2015)

Bubek07 said:


> selektion and rosemarys baby
> my list is growing
> 
> what was the number of liquid shades that are gonna be new?
> ...


  Yes! haha it probably was me complaining about them at IMATS or asking about NYX! Small world indeed!


----------



## LiliV (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm so ready for the new liquid lipstick shades coming out!  I like that she's doing more cool toned neutrals (my favs)


----------



## pinkcrush (Apr 28, 2015)

Any word on new Studded Kiss lipstick shades???


----------



## stormborn (Apr 28, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Yes! haha it probably was me complaining about them at IMATS or asking about NYX! Small world indeed!


  Lol they are never opening, are they?


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 28, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Lol they are never opening, are they?


 Lol are they still not opened? Smh I wrote them off after how disorganized they were at imats I haven't even really looked at their IG page after that


----------



## stormborn (Apr 28, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Lol are they still not opened? Smh I wrote them off after how disorganized they were at imats I haven't even really looked at their IG page after that


  Lol disorganized describes them perfectly. They have been postponing their grand opening since November, and just stopped posting to Instagram altogether a few months ago. :haha:


----------



## Bubek07 (Apr 29, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> *[*on a side note, although my makeup line has NEVER tested on animals and never will, I am proud to say that I am currently in the process of reformulating a few of my products so that my entire line can be 100% Vegan. In the meantime, I thought all my environmentally-conscious followers would appreciate knowing that the formula for the Studded Kiss Lipstick Collection is already Vegan!] 9 new shades coming out btw *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bubek07 (Apr 29, 2015)

does anyone have studded lipstick in bauhau5 and mac rebel to compare them?


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 29, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Lol disorganized describes them perfectly. They have been postponing their grand opening since November, and just stopped posting to Instagram altogether a few months ago.


  They're hopeless!
  IMATS is chaos, I get it, but I gave them my slip with some things on it (which they didnt have) they passed it on to eachother to look for what I wanted about 3/4 times and then just abandoned it....didnt tell me as I waited and waited...and waited.


----------



## Bubek07 (Apr 29, 2015)

new kat von d liquid shade called Ayesha
  this is the 9th one only 7 more left

  the pic is from instagram


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 29, 2015)

Bubek07 said:


> new kat von d liquid shade called Ayesha
> this is the 9th one only 7 more left
> 
> the pic is from instagram


  Ayesha has already been seen in the purple composite of four new colours that was posted a week or so ago. It looks quite nice.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 29, 2015)

Bubek07 said:


> new kat von d liquid shade called Ayesha
> this is the 9th one only 7 more left
> 
> the pic is from instagram


  All sorts of yes. However it's looking like a Pretty Zombie color to me


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 29, 2015)

I usually order in store but I think Im not going to take the chances and Im just going to buy all the ones I want online when they come out. 
  Theres so many nice matte lipsticks coming out, gotta go on a makeup diet until they do!


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 29, 2015)

Bubek07 said:


> new kat von d liquid shade called Ayesha this is the 9th one only 7 more left  the pic is from instagram


  Very pretty. I wish it had some pink in it.


----------



## stormborn (Apr 29, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> They're hopeless! IMATS is chaos, I get it, but I gave them my slip with some things on it (which they didnt have) they passed it on to eachother to look for what I wanted about 3/4 times and then just abandoned it....didnt tell me as I waited and waited...and waited.


  That is AWFUL! How hard is it to communicate!? Smh!


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 29, 2015)

stormborn said:


> That is AWFUL! How hard is it to communicate!? Smh!


 Exactly! Just tell me you don't have it and let me move on!


----------



## TwiggyPop (May 1, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> "Our fearless leader, @thekatvond  hard at work on face charts for upcoming "Mi Vida Loca" remix palette!" quoted from IG


  THAT'S what I want to do! I like being creative with makeup, but I don't like dealing with customers. Haha. My favorite part of working at Impulse Beauty in Macy's was doing face charts. I just want to come up with different colors and different looks.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 5, 2015)

Four more liquid lipsticks...


----------



## thefbomb (May 5, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Bow  n Arrow looks nice...well they all do but that'd probably the only one I'd get


----------



## sullenxriot182 (May 5, 2015)

Phew, don't need any from that batch. That'll save me some money LOL


----------



## Bubek07 (May 6, 2015)

my list so far of the liquid lips is
  bauhau5
  bachleroette
  lovesick
  slektion
  rosemary's baby


  any ideas when in june is it coming out?


----------



## Indieprincess (May 6, 2015)

Bow n Arrow and Damned from this batch.


----------



## DMcG9 (May 6, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Bow  n Arrow looks nice...well they all do but that'd probably the only one I'd get


Me too!


----------



## laurennnxox (May 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Neeeeeeeeeeed Bow N Arrow!!!


----------



## Indieprincess (May 6, 2015)

The more I look at it the more I like Nosferatu. I really like the deepness of it though I really don't need another red.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 6, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Phew, don't need any from that batch. That'll save me some money LOL


  That makes two of us. None of these shades appeal to me. More money for the next collection.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (May 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> That makes two of us. None of these shades appeal to me. More money for the next collection.


Woo! *High Five* lol


----------



## Vandekamp (May 6, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Woo! *High Five* lol


  *High Five* back at ya.


----------



## stormborn (May 6, 2015)

I'm looking at Bow & Arrow, Suspiria, Rosemary's Baby, and maybe Exorcism. The first two for sure.


----------



## YarahFlower (May 6, 2015)

... [@]DILLIGAF[/@] I'm here :lol:


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 6, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> ... @DILLIGAF I'm here


  Take a look at the gallery better yet let me collect my favs for you.


----------



## YarahFlower (May 6, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Take a look at the gallery better yet let me collect my favs for you. :wiggle:


  what have I gotten myself into?!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Four more shades launching in July
> KVD everlasting liquid lipsticks
> 
> 
> ...


  Nosferatu 




  Which ones do you like @YarahFlower


----------



## MsGlossy (May 6, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> ... @DILLIGAF I'm here


  So am I.


----------



## MsGlossy (May 6, 2015)

Nosferatu is gonna be mine! I'm thinking so will Bow 'n' Arrow so long as it will work with a liner.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 6, 2015)

For me it will be the purples first. The pinks and finally the red. I ODed on reds this year.


----------



## MsGlossy (May 6, 2015)

Wait a minute! Is Rosmary's Baby and Susperia also launching in July? I need those too!


----------



## MsGlossy (May 6, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> For me it will be the purples first. The pinks and finally the red. I ODed on reds this year.


  I've been ODing on vamps and reds. L.U.V. has made me fall in love with the purples. Bring it on!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 6, 2015)

MsGlossy said:


> Wait a minute! Is Rosmary's Baby and Susperia also launching in July? I need those too!


  If L.U.V. and Bauhau5 had a baby it would be Susperia!


----------



## YarahFlower (May 6, 2015)

I need lovesick, rosemary's baby, and Susperia! !! Omg!!! When do they come out?!


----------



## YarahFlower (May 6, 2015)

MsGlossy said:


> So am I. :haha:


  :lol:


----------



## MsGlossy (May 6, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> If L.U.V. and Bauhau5 had a baby it would be Susperia!


  I can do with a lipstick baby.


----------



## TwiggyPop (May 6, 2015)

I want Rosemary's Baby and Noble and maaaaybe selektion and Bow n Arrow. I hope those don't come while I'm at Disney World with my kiddo. I might be the parent who puts their kid on a leash. Haha


----------



## bunnypoet (May 7, 2015)

I like almost all of them.


----------



## Shars (May 7, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Lovesick and Rosemary's Baby
> 
> Susperia and Exorcism
> 
> ...


  I like the earlier two sets....why does Specktra try to play me? lol. The darn pics aren't coming up!


----------



## thefbomb (May 7, 2015)

My list for far... (nothing is for sure)
  Echo
  Bow N Arrow
  Selektion
  Rosemarys Baby
  Lovesick
  Susperia
  Ayesha

  If i get all of these when they come out it will be about $190 so not sure if they'll all stay on the list... or at least my get ASAP list lol


----------



## DMcG9 (May 7, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> I want Rosemary's Baby and Noble and maaaaybe selektion and Bow n Arrow. I hope those don't come while I'm at Disney World with my kiddo. I might be the parent who puts their kid on a leash. Haha


It would be amazing if Disney World had a Sephora... I mean they did do those Disney collections. 
Don't be ashamed to put your kid on a leash! I was that kid... a total wanderer and I still have that habit judging by the complaints of my boyfriend. He never finds me where he left me because I cannot stay put if something catches my eye.


----------



## Indieprincess (May 7, 2015)

My list is  Requiem  Ayesha  Exorcism Lovesick Selektion Rosemary's Baby Bow n Arrow Damned Nosferatu   Since these are permanent I'm not in a rush to get them all at once. Hopefully swatches are up before they are because I'm a little nervous that some of the darker colors might be streaky.


----------



## DMcG9 (May 7, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> My list for far... (nothing is for sure)
> Echo
> Bow N Arrow
> Selektion
> ...


Yikes! I know these will sell out immediately but they always seem to look slightly different in person. I know what I want but I'm not sure I'll like it in person. Maybe that will happen to you too and it'll be easy to knock some off the list or wait til later. I'm guessing RB and B&A are going to fly first.


----------



## thefbomb (May 7, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> Yikes! I know these will sell out immediately but they always seem to look slightly different in person. I know what I want but I'm not sure I'll like it in person. Maybe that will happen to you too and it'll be easy to knock some off the list or wait til later. I'm guessing RB and B&A are going to fly first.


  Yeah I was going to buy them online but I think I'll go in store just to help narrow it down and get a feel for them


----------



## LiliV (May 7, 2015)

I'm so overwhelmed w all the new liquid lipstick shades coming out, I want so many and really have to finesse my list lol


----------



## TwiggyPop (May 7, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> It would be amazing if Disney World had a Sephora... I mean they did do those Disney collections.   Don't be ashamed to put your kid on a leash! I was that kid... a total wanderer and I still have that habit judging by the complaints of my boyfriend. He never finds me where he left me because I cannot stay put if something catches my eye.


  This kid needs a leash, she's so wild! It's gotta be payback for what I put my poor mom through. Haha.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (May 8, 2015)

My must-haves as soon as they release so far are Rosemary's baby, Ayesha, and Requiem. Just waiting on the last few swatch pictures to come out so I can make a final decision. I'll probably slowly pick up more of them, but I definitely need those 3 before they sell out lol. I'm such a sucker for purple, I'm glad she's coming out with more purple shades.

  I'm also getting really excited about those metallic bright colored shadows she posted the teaser pic of. I need those in my life, and I have a feeling I'm going to go crazy and buy every single one so I better start putting money aside for that stuff now lmao


----------



## Ernie (May 8, 2015)

Shouldn't have looked here! Thanks Dolly for the pictures! 





sullenxriot182 said:


> My must-haves as soon as they release so far are Rosemary's baby, Ayesha, and Requiem. Just waiting on the last few swatch pictures to come out so I can make a final decision. I'll probably slowly pick up more of them, but I definitely need those 3 before they sell out lol. I'm such a sucker for purple, I'm glad she's coming out with more purple shades.  I'm also getting really excited about those metallic bright colored shadows she posted the teaser pic of. I need those in my life, and I have a feeling I'm going to go crazy and buy every single one so I better start putting money aside for that stuff now lmao


 Yikes, shouldn't have looked at this thread, thanks for the pictures Dolly!  :shock:


----------



## pandorablack (May 9, 2015)

I don't know that I'm gonna buy any of the liquid lipsticks. They look great on, but I can't stand the way they feel. It's like paste. Moisture stealing, beautiful paste. I do like some of the new colors though.

  I'm still waiting for Lolita in Studded Kiss lipstick to come back in stock. Is that EVER going to happen?


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 10, 2015)

A look at the eye palette, coming soon..this is the prototype


----------



## pandorablack (May 10, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Just saw that on IG.

  I don't know if I'm gonna buy it. I'm really not a bright eyeshadow kind of girl (I also don't like colored eyeliner). I have tons of bright eyeshadows in the kit I got from beauty school though (CAO Cosmetics, the quality is oh-kay).

  But those new liquid lipsticks...there are some LOVELY colors.


----------



## pandorablack (May 10, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> 4 new shades for KVD's everlasting liquid lipsticks


  I like all these! Esp Rosemary's Baby.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (May 10, 2015)

Not sure I love the layout of that shadow palette if the shadows are going to be in that circular pattern, but I will buy it regardless. So excited for bright colors from her. I wonder if that's going to be the holiday palette this year? It's oddly shaped/bigger like the palettes she releases at Christmas, not like her normal palettes.


----------



## Bubek07 (May 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  looks epic, but i prefer nudes when it comes to eyeshadows


----------



## Shars (May 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  I love that this looks just like a colour wheel. Hope we see swatches soon!


----------



## v0ltagekid (May 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> I love that this looks just like a colour wheel. Hope we see swatches soon!


  I didn't even realize that is what this was!
  So smart lol! wooot!


----------



## Shars (May 11, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I didn't even realize that is what this was!
> So smart lol! wooot!


  It's brilliant! From the colours we can see despite the blurring, it looks like it'll be a fun palette.


----------



## v0ltagekid (May 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> It's brilliant! From the colours we can see despite the blurring, it looks like it'll be a fun palette.


  I really want it now xD


----------



## Shars (May 12, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I really want it now xD


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 12, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I really want it now xD


----------



## sullenxriot182 (May 12, 2015)

I like that there's some neutrals in there too. It's always nice when a colorful palette has that, so I don't have to grab more stuff when doing my makeup, I can just work out of one palette lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 13, 2015)

Didn't KVD have a Mi Vida Loca palette in the other metal versions of her palettes? Did anyone here own that one?


----------



## sullenxriot182 (May 13, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Didn't KVD have a Mi Vida Loca palette in the other metal versions of her palettes? Did anyone here own that one?


  Yup I have that one! She's calling this one the "Remix," though it's got way more colors than Mi Vida Loca had so I don't see how it's a remix haha. It looks to me like it's just a new, giant colorful palette.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Shars (May 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Wow! I'm liking that dark blue up north!


----------



## Bubek07 (May 15, 2015)

mommy i want em all
  mac wont take all of my money but kat will


----------



## slowlikehoney (May 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


----------



## pandorablack (May 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


I want them all!


----------



## laurennnxox (May 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Neeeeeeeeeeeeed!!!!!


----------



## novocainedreams (May 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


----------



## sullenxriot182 (May 15, 2015)

So excited. Is it July yet? Gimme!!! haha she also posted a preliminary sketch for a "Serpentine" palette. She just wants all my money.


----------



## Tahlia (May 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


----------



## sullenxriot182 (May 16, 2015)

Beginnings of the Serpentine palette artwork:
  https://igcdn-photos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/t51.2885-15/11240402_409938139210326_839457590_n.jpg


----------



## LavenderPearl (May 19, 2015)

[@]Bubek07[/@] Super delayed but here you go:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  First image: KVD Bauhau5, MAC Rebel Second image: MAC Flat Out Fabulous, KVD Bauhau5, MAC Rebel  KVD swatch goes from wet to dry so you see any differences in color once it sets. If you haven't already decided to, definitely pick it up! Mine lives in my purse. HTH


----------



## slowlikehoney (May 19, 2015)

(Via erik_soto)





  (Via thekatvond)
  Lighting test shot from today's photoshoot. [I'm wearing "Thrasher" gold eyeshadow, and "Rocker" red longwear metallic liquid lip - from the upcoming @KATVONDBEAUTY Metal Crush collection.] #metalcrush #comingsoon #makeuptalk #metallicEVERYTHING


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 19, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Didn't KVD have a Mi Vida Loca palette in the other metal versions of her palettes? Did anyone here own that one?


  I owned it. I believe it was white with metallic teal script. WHY did I give those palettes away?!? WHY!!!


----------



## Shars (May 19, 2015)

LavenderPearl said:


> KVD swatch goes from wet to dry so you see any differences in color once it sets. If you haven't already decided to, definitely pick it up! Mine lives in my purse. HTH


  And now I neeeeeed Bauhau5! FOF is one of my favourite lipsticks of all time!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 20, 2015)

1 of 16 new Everlasting liquid lipsticks 
  How many does this make? Have we seen them all yet lol?


----------



## slowlikehoney (May 20, 2015)

I think we've seen 15 shades so far. Lolita II might be the 16th shade?


----------



## thefbomb (May 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> 1 of 16 new Everlasting liquid lipsticks  How many does this make? Have we seen them all yet lol?


 Ah that's beautiful! I hope I can pull this off


----------



## sullenxriot182 (May 20, 2015)

Yup I think I need to add Mother to my list too.

  I am SO freaking excited for the metallic shadows. I'm guessing the metallic lipsticks won't come out till fall with those then, which is a bummer, but gives me more time to save up lol. It's bad enough I want so many of the damn lipsticks that are coming out in July lol!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 20, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> I think we've seen 15 shades so far. Lolita II might be the 16th shade?


I think you are right


----------



## Bubek07 (May 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> 1 of 16 new Everlasting liquid lipsticks
> How many does this make? Have we seen them all yet lol?


  we have 3 quds of pics thats 12 plus 3 pics where theres one (and it doesnt appear on the quads) so that would be 15
  although there are 2 blacks and they have different names so idk if thats one or two shades

  and this mother is added to my list god she made rly epic shades


----------



## sullenxriot182 (May 21, 2015)

Yeah the last one that's missing must be Lolita II, right? I'm probably going to need that one too!


----------



## Bubek07 (May 21, 2015)

so my fixed list is:

   berlin - ordered
  bachelorette - ordered
  bauhau5
  lovesick
  slektion
  rosemary's baby
  mother
  jeffree

   not so bad thought there would be more


----------



## pandorablack (May 22, 2015)

I want them all but I just spent a small fortune on my hair, so I might not be able to buy in July (note to self: do not vary too far away from a level 10 blonde, because it's super expensive to bleach it back).


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 24, 2015)

KVD's new Studded kiss lipsticks 




  NaYeon- pitch black, with gunmetal sparkle.





  Mercy-  romantic, garnet berry





  Magick- sweet, sweet dusty pink





  Tijuana" - vibrant, Spanish red.




  "Plan 9" - opaque, deep sea-foam green.




  Piaf" - cool chocolate w iridescent purple sparkle




  "Chula" - rich, warm sienna




  "Halo" - neon clementine




  "Solo" - metallic gold-kissed tangerine.


----------



## thefbomb (May 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> KVD's new Studded kiss lipsticks
> 
> NaYeon- pitch black, with gunmetal sparkle.
> 
> ...


 I'm feeling Magick, Plan 9 and Chula


----------



## sullenxriot182 (May 24, 2015)

I think the only musts for me here are Magick and Piaf. Glad I can keep it to a minimum lol


----------



## thefbomb (May 24, 2015)

My list... Which is just the liquid lipsticks Mother Selektion  Rosemary's Baby Lovesick -may be to light for me though Ayesha Susperia Echo -debating between this and the PZC one


----------



## slowlikehoney (May 24, 2015)

My list so far:

*LIQUID:*
_Definite:_
  Nosferatu
  Rosemary's Baby
  Lolita II

_Maybe:_
  Exorcism
  Bow 'n' Arrow

*STUDDED KISS:*
_Definite: _
  Chula

_Maybe:_
  Magick


----------



## bunnypoet (May 24, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I think the only musts for me here are Magick and Piaf. Glad I can keep it to a minimum lol


  These are the 2 shades I'm gravitating to also.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (May 24, 2015)

Magick is such a pretty shade of pink and Piaf is super unique - that's how I'm justifying those two lol. Plan 9 is gorgeous but I know I won't get enugh use out of it to spend that much on it. For the crazy colors I stick with the NYX Macarons - cheap and they do the trick


----------



## Indieprincess (May 24, 2015)

Need NaYeon, Mercy, Magick, Tijuana, Piaf, Chula, and Solo. Are these dropping the same day as the liquid lipsticks?


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 24, 2015)

Indieprincess said:


> Need NaYeon, Mercy, Magick, Tijuana, Piaf, Chula, and Solo. Are these dropping the same day as the liquid lipsticks?


  Sadly no, KVD has pushed these back to fall, instead of july.


----------



## Indieprincess (May 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sadly no, KVD has pushed these back to fall, instead of july.


  Oh well. More time to save.


----------



## Bubek07 (May 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Magick- sweet, sweet dusty pink


  prolly just this for me


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 25, 2015)

From the lipsticks all I'm currently interested in is Piaf. Reminds me of TF Stavos.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> KVD's new Studded kiss lipsticks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think I can safely skip all of these. That is a good thing.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (May 25, 2015)

Fall is going to be so huge for her release-wise. I am hoping that Sephora does what they usually do and releases her stuff a little at a time lol. I am going to be so broke from all this.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 25, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Fall is going to be so huge for her release-wise. I am hoping that Sephora does what they usually do and releases her stuff a little at a time lol. I am going to be so broke from all this.


  Looking at the last release of Studded kiss lipsticks, those were listed for a fall release and they released in July


----------



## pandorablack (May 27, 2015)

Oh God she made another Studded Kiss red. Welp, I know I'll be buying that. #buyallthereds


----------



## Bubek07 (May 27, 2015)

my first evr kat things  got here today
  im soooo happy
  and im extending my liquid lipsticks list to all of em

  T sparked me today with Jeffree
  does anyone that is ligher than her own it do pos a pic or a swatch of it?


----------



## rachelizabethx (May 28, 2015)

Chrysalis palette.. is it worth the hype? I have a friend in America right now and she's at a 24/7 Sepora (heaven) and I've asked her to pick it up for me! I hope I don't regret it. I have so many neutral palettes, I'm trying to be more bold. I also recently got the Illamasqua Spirit palette.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (May 28, 2015)

rachelizabethx said:


> Chrysalis palette.. is it worth the hype? I have a friend in America right now and she's at a 24/7 Sepora (heaven) and I've asked her to pick it up for me! I hope I don't regret it. I have so many neutral palettes, I'm trying to be more bold. I also recently got the Illamasqua Spirit palette.


I absolutely love that palette, you won't regret it!


----------



## Veronika23 (May 28, 2015)

Can't wait for the new stuff to come out!  I wanna swatch it all! lol


----------



## pandorablack (May 28, 2015)

rachelizabethx said:


> Chrysalis palette.. is it worth the hype? I have a friend in America right now and she's at a 24/7 Sepora (heaven) and I've asked her to pick it up for me! I hope I don't regret it. I have so many neutral palettes, I'm trying to be more bold. I also recently got the Illamasqua Spirit palette.


Honestly that palette is a skip for me. I really don't wear bright bold colors on my eyes. I do like the purples in the palette, but I know I'll rarely reach for them. That said, I doubt you will regret it. Kat Von D's palettes are amazing.


----------



## pandorablack (May 28, 2015)

I'm surprised by how much I love the Shade + Light eye palette. I use it all the time! It's my #1 most favorite palette. I love the way it goes with almost every lip...and the colors are not boring at all, once applied.


----------



## Winterwhite (May 28, 2015)

Seems such certain browns are a trend now again. Piaf looks like a variation of MAC Stone, and I almost think Piaf would suit me better, too. I think the glimmer / sparkle, even though it sparkles, might be a bit more user-friendly than a flat brown-grey.


----------



## stormborn (May 28, 2015)

rachelizabethx said:


> Chrysalis palette.. is it worth the hype? I have a friend in America right now and she's at a 24/7 Sepora (heaven) and I've asked her to pick it up for me! I hope I don't regret it. I have so many neutral palettes, I'm trying to be more bold. I also recently got the Illamasqua Spirit palette.


  A 24/7 Sephora :shock:


----------



## DeeDee2013 (May 28, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I'm surprised by how much I love the Shade + Light eye palette. I use it all the time! It's my #1 most favorite palette. I love the way it goes with almost every lip...and the colors are not boring at all, once applied.


  Oh the shame! I bought mine when it was released early to the VIB's and have yet to use it!  I have so many palettes and just hauled Make Up Geek and Colourpop....I'll have to add The Shade Light Palette to next weeks rotation.


----------



## LiliV (May 28, 2015)

Winterwhite said:


> Seems such certain browns are a trend now again. Piaf looks like a variation of MAC Stone, and I almost think Piaf would suit me better, too. I think the glimmer / sparkle, even though it sparkles, might be a bit more user-friendly than a flat brown-grey.


  Piaf is calling me too it reminds me of how red would look in a black and white movie lol


----------



## sullenxriot182 (May 28, 2015)

Yeah Piaf is like nothing else I have, very excited for that one!

  I always tell myself I'll wait till the stuff is in the store so I can go swatch it all, but let's face it, I rarely end up waiting LOL


----------



## armeonicx (May 28, 2015)

Lipstick wise, Solo and Piaf are calling my name. 

  Any word yet on the metallic liquid lipsticks? I think those are the only ones we're missing swatches of for fall release. Unless the 4 she showed are the only ones but I doubt it.


----------



## Lucy Fer (May 29, 2015)

I'm so excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I placed my first order at the sephora.com in the states (I'm from Germany), bc KvD is not available here in Germany and I needed it so much. Now I hope, everything will be delivered fast and has no damage on the items.


----------



## Bubek07 (May 29, 2015)

Lucy Fer said:


> I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  please tell me how that goes

  cuz i have a friend living in germany that could bring me stuff to croatia


----------



## Vandekamp (May 29, 2015)

Lucy Fer said:


> I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You will absolutely love KVD. Trust me. Congrats.


----------



## Winterwhite (May 29, 2015)

Bubek07 said:


> please tell me how that goes
> 
> cuz i have a friend living in germany that could bring me stuff to croatia


 
  You can order from the sephora.com-website and at the checkout, choose the delivery option for Germany. There are a few other European countries they ship to, aswell. There is a page on sephora.com on international orders somewhere, where everything is explained. A couple of brands and liquids like perfume or nailpolish are excluded, though.
  If someone lives in Germany, they can also order from sephora.fr but they have a partly different selection (no KVD for example).


----------



## Bubek07 (May 30, 2015)

Winterwhite said:


> You can order from the sephora.com-website and at the checkout, choose the delivery option for Germany. There are a few other European countries they ship to, aswell. There is a page on sephora.com on international orders somewhere, where everything is explained. A couple of brands and liquids like perfume or nailpolish are excluded, though.
> If someone lives in Germany, they can also order from sephora.fr but they have a partly different selection (no KVD for example).


  found it

  do you need to pay any taxes or customs?


----------



## Winterwhite (May 30, 2015)

Bubek07 said:


> found it
> 
> do you need to pay any taxes or customs?


  Yes, they calculate it at the checkout so you pay it in advance. The parcel should go through customs without any further fees.

  However, I read elsewhere (don't know whether here or in a German forum) that you might get a call from customs (you have to add a phone number and it is advisable to do so, because this is shipped by DHL Express, not regular DHL) about the parcel and they will ask you to send a receipt. Usually this is handled by DHL customs office in Leipzig (regardless of the destination city). Sephora does add a receipt outside of the parcel for them to read but they will ask you possibly anyways. I always mailed then my receipt again where the taxes and duties are listed and said that it's already paid on checkout. There is also somewhere a sentence on sephora site that says so, so then I'll add the link.

  Usually then the parcel is cleared and will be delivered soon after that.


  Edit: You do not have to pay "customs fee" [Zoll] up until the value of 150€ (including shipping) but even then you have to pay something call "Einfuhrumsatzsteuer", something like import tax.

  Your friend could check on the website of German customs, too, just to be safe.


----------



## Bubek07 (May 30, 2015)

tnx
  u made my day 

  eventhough im on a no buy next 2 month hopefully


----------



## stormborn (May 30, 2015)

"Hopefully" :haha:


----------



## sullenxriot182 (May 30, 2015)

I just recently shipped a bunch of KVD stuff to my friend in Finland because she asked me to buy it for her if she sent me the money. It cost almost $30 to ship it but on the customs slip she had me put that it was a gift and valued under $20 otherwise she would have had to pay some crazy customs fee. So we cheated a bit, but it got to her fine lol!


----------



## Bubek07 (May 31, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I just recently shipped a bunch of KVD stuff to my friend in Finland because she asked me to buy it for her if she sent me the money. It cost almost $30 to ship it but on the customs slip she had me put that it was a gift and valued under $20 otherwise she would have had to pay some crazy customs fee. So we cheated a bit, but it got to her fine lol!


  yuup
  in croatia if anythung that ur buying is over 20$ including shiping i need to pay tax which is 25%
  thats why my friend in germany is the best option, and since she often visits home its not such a problem


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jun 2, 2015)

So Kat said the metallic shadows are launching in a few weeks. I'm guessing they're launching in July with the liquid lipsticks? Not sure though because it would make sense for the metallic liquid lipsticks to come out with the metallic shadows, and I haven't heard a damn thing about those since those first swatches she posted. I'm so confused, I just want all this stuff to be in my collection hahaha


----------



## novocainedreams (Jun 3, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> So Kat said the metallic shadows are launching in a few weeks. I'm guessing they're launching in July with the liquid lipsticks? Not sure though because it would make sense for the metallic liquid lipsticks to come out with the metallic shadows, and I haven't heard a damn thing about those since those first swatches she posted. I'm so confused, I just want all this stuff to be in my collection hahaha


  Yeah she did, but who knows to her a few weeks could be 8 or 12, especially in the cosmetics industry, LOL. I read another posting, not much after, showing they'd be released in the Fall with the other new stuff, so I am going with Fall still, but maybe we'll be surprised!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jun 3, 2015)

I think her fall stuff usually comes out in August, so even if it doesn't come in July, it won't be too far off lol I hate waiting!


----------



## Shars (Jun 3, 2015)

stormborn said:


> "Hopefully"


  Is baby 2 here yet? If so, I hope you had a safe delivery and are resting and bonding!


----------



## Lucy Fer (Jun 3, 2015)

Lucy Fer said:


> I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Update:
My order arrived yesterday in only 5 days! I'm so happy! Everything has survived the journey without damage. I will definitely order again at Sephora.


----------



## Bubek07 (Jun 4, 2015)

Lucy Fer said:


> Update:
> My order arrived yesterday in only 5 days! I'm so happy! Everything has survived the journey without damage. I will definitely order again at Sephora.


  tnx for the update ill abuse my german friend


----------



## stormborn (Jun 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> Is baby 2 here yet? If so, I hope you had a safe delivery and are resting and bonding! :wiggle:


  Thank you so much! She was born on Monday. Definitely easier than my first, but she doesn't like to let me sleep lol


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 5, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Thank you so much! She was born on Monday. Definitely easier than my first, but she doesn't like to let me sleep lol


 Congrats!


----------



## Shars (Jun 5, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Thank you so much! She was born on Monday. Definitely easier than my first, but she doesn't like to let me sleep lol


  Aww Congratulations. One of my really close friends celebrated her birthday on Monday and mine was Tuesday! She's a special baby hehe. Awww hopefully she will start to settle down soon so you can get some rest.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jun 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> Aww Congratulations. One of my really close friends celebrated her birthday on Monday and mine was Tuesday! She's a special baby hehe. Awww hopefully she will start to settle down soon so you can get some rest.


Happy Born Day Shars!


----------



## Shars (Jun 5, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Happy Born Day Shars!


  Thank you!!


----------



## stormborn (Jun 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> Aww Congratulations. One of my really close friends celebrated her birthday on Monday and mine was Tuesday! She's a special baby hehe. Awww hopefully she will start to settle down soon so you can get some rest.


  Happy birthday!! Did you do anything special to celebrate? I was secretly hoping that she would be born on the second but no cigar. I'm just happy I have my little Junebug!   





thefbomb said:


> Congrats!


  Thank you!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> Aww Congratulations. One of my really close friends celebrated her birthday on Monday and mine was Tuesday! She's a special baby hehe. Awww hopefully she will start to settle down soon so you can get some rest.


  :con:     SHARS!!


----------



## DMcG9 (Jun 6, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Thank you so much! She was born on Monday. Definitely easier than my first, but she doesn't like to let me sleep lol


Congrats, storm! I hope you've had a good week with her so far. Your little Junebug, too cute!


----------



## DMcG9 (Jun 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> Aww Congratulations. One of my really close friends celebrated her birthday on Monday and mine was Tuesday! She's a special baby hehe. Awww hopefully she will start to settle down soon so you can get some rest.


Hope you had a fantastic birthday, Shars!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 6, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Happy birthday!! Did you do anything special to celebrate? I was secretly hoping that she would be born on the second but no cigar. I'm just happy I have my little Junebug! Thank you!


  :con:  on the new baby.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jun 6, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Thank you so much! She was born on Monday. Definitely easier than my first, but she doesn't like to let me sleep lol


  Congrats!!! Just remember to sleep when she sleeps. Haha. Put your oldest one in front of the TV and stay in your jamies for the next week if you have to. Just keep up on sleep!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jun 6, 2015)

Happy birthday Shar!


----------



## Shars (Jun 6, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> Hope you had a fantastic birthday, Shars!
> 
> Thank you! It was a great day for me!
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *TwiggyPop*
> ...


  Thank you!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 6, 2015)

Belated Birthday Wishes @Shars


----------



## pandorablack (Jun 6, 2015)

Just thought I'd share this video with you guys. It's Kat Von D AND Kandee Johnson! All in one video!!! My two favorite makeup gurus.

  It made me squee, anyway.

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyT7UYVGKhY


----------



## Indieprincess (Jun 6, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Just thought I'd share this video with you guys. It's Kat Von D AND Kandee Johnson! All in one video!!! My two favorite makeup gurus.  It made me squee, anyway.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyT7UYVGKhY


  That was cute.


----------



## stormborn (Jun 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> :con:





DMcG9 said:


> Congrats, storm! I hope you've had a good week with her so far. Your little Junebug, too cute!





Vandekamp said:


> :con:  on the new baby.


   Thank you so much ladies! I still can't believe she's here!   





TwiggyPop said:


> Congrats!!! Just remember to sleep when she sleeps. Haha. Put your oldest one in front of the TV and stay in your jamies for the next week if you have to. Just keep up on sleep!


  Jammies are a must! Lol I've been savoring the odd time that both munchkins are asleep at the same time. I'm fortunate that their dad works from home so he's usually here to help (or take over, if I'm being honest) :haha:   





Shars said:


> Thank you! I spent the whole day being the ultimate sloth and it was awesome! My job is sometimes high-paced and taxing so it was good to just slow down. Then a whole set of my friends and I went out to dinner in the evening. It was great! Aww that would have been so great if she was born on the 2nd... She would have been my birthday twin! Is the 2nd a special day for you?


  That sounds like the ideal day to me! I've become such a homebody in recent years, hanging out at home and then going out in the evening sounds perfect. My birthday is July 2, hence wishing she would also come on the 2nd. The first is good though, I call dibs on the bubbly on her champagne birthday! Lol :haha:


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jun 7, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Thank you so much ladies! I still can't believe she's here! Jammies are a must! Lol I've been savoring the odd time that both munchkins are asleep at the same time. I'm fortunate that their dad works from home so he's usually here to help (or take over, if I'm being honest) :haha: That sounds like the ideal day to me! I've become such a homebody in recent years, hanging out at home and then going out in the evening sounds perfect. My birthday is July 2, hence wishing she would also come on the 2nd. The first is good though, I call dibs on the bubbly on her champagne birthday! Lol :haha:


  Oh you're lucky! My kiddo just had her birthday, which is the busy time of year for her daddy (concrete) so I was the only one taking care of her. We had plenty of time to bond! Haha.  Does your family live close?


----------



## Sabrunka (Jun 7, 2015)

Okay so, I heard SO much about Lolita and one time walked into a Sephora and saw they were in stock, so I tested it on my hand and was like eh, too brown... No thanks, I won't bother.  Fast forward to last night, I saw it was in stock again at another store and I said to myself I would take the risk, as so many people love it.  I tried it on and I actually LOVE how it looks! It's basically like my lip color, but darkened a shade or two with a hint of brown.  I will try and take a photo later, but man, glad I grabbed it! I used it with the mauve Sephora brand lip liner and it worked out so well!


----------



## Sabrunka (Jun 7, 2015)

Sorry, not wearing any other makeup! But here is lolita. I am about nc20 or so at the moment!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 7, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Sorry, not wearing any other makeup! But here is lolita. I am about nc20 or so at the moment!


  Live it on you. Lolita is one of my favorite nude shades.


----------



## Bubek07 (Jun 7, 2015)

you look nice with it


----------



## pandorablack (Jun 7, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Sorry, not wearing any other makeup! But here is lolita. I am about nc20 or so at the moment!


I wish my skin looked that good without makeup!

  Looks lovely on you. I am dying to buy Lolita but I have NO extra monies this month at all. Sephora just got it in stock in the Studded Kiss lipstick too. Woe is me.


----------



## Shars (Jun 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Belated Birthday Wishes @Shars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Aww that would've been so nice. One of my friends had her daughter on her birthday! She said it was the best birthday present ever. She's got 2 boys before so they're the girls in the house. Such a nice thing to happen.


----------



## stormborn (Jun 7, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> Oh you're lucky! My kiddo just had her birthday, which is the busy time of year for her daddy (concrete) so I was the only one taking care of her. We had plenty of time to bond! Haha.  Does your family live close?


  I love those one on one dates! My daughter and I went for a walk and got ice cream and Starbucks a couple nights before her sister was born. I get a little teary eyed every time I look the photos I took of her enjoying her cake pop. Lol, these hormones are making me a weepy mess.  My family actually all live within ten-fifteen minutes but I don't see them very often sadly. The ones I'm close with are usually busy and the ones that aren't busy, I'm not close with. Such is life!   





Shars said:


> Thank you Vee!! :rasta:  Aww that would've been so nice. One of my friends had her daughter on her birthday! She said it was the best birthday present ever. She's got 2 boys before so they're the girls in the house. Such a nice thing to happen.


  Aww I can just imagine the mommy-daughter birthday dates! I'm already fantasizing about shopping and spa days with mine. :haha: My two year old already loves makeup so that may be closer than her daddy would like to think. :haha:


----------



## Shars (Jun 7, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Aww I can just imagine the mommy-daughter birthday dates! I'm already fantasizing about shopping and spa days with mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sabrunka (Jun 8, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I wish my skin looked that good without makeup!
> 
> Looks lovely on you. I am dying to buy Lolita but I have NO extra monies this month at all. Sephora just got it in stock in the Studded Kiss lipstick too. Woe is me.
> 
> ...


  Thanks  I love it as well! I plan to pair it with some black winged liner and mascara, seems like it would work well!


----------



## Melrose (Jun 8, 2015)

I can't wait for all the new KVD liquid lipsticks! I just ordered a-go-go on Saturday and when I went by my sephora inside JCP it looked as if they are already getting ready for the new set up to accommodate all the new studded kiss and liquid lipsticks.


----------



## Shars (Jun 8, 2015)

Melrose said:


> I can't wait for all the new KVD liquid lipsticks! I just ordered a-go-go on Saturday and when I went by my sephora inside JCP it looked as if they are already getting ready for the new set up to accommodate all the new studded kiss and liquid lipsticks.


----------



## Bubek07 (Jun 8, 2015)

im gonna be soooo jelly at all of you
  cuz i have to wait at least till july to order the new ones
  but please be kind and post as many swatches & comparisons as u can
  it will help alot in making my selection


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 8, 2015)

Happy Belated Shars!!!!

  And Congratulations on a healthy baby girl Stormborn!!


  All this talk about birthdays! My mom told me that when she told my dad she was pregnant he told her that I would be born on his birthday the 14th of Novenmber.. She went into labor on 11/14. I was born at 12:01 am on 11/15. She said she was mad at him so she held on until just after his birthday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I can't begin to explain how excited I am about the coming lip products. They need to be here yesterday!


----------



## Shars (Jun 8, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Happy Belated Shars!!!!
> 
> And Congratulations on a healthy baby girl Stormborn!!
> 
> ...


  Thank you Dilli!!

  Your story has me cracking up. Your mom is a case haha!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thank you Dilli!!
> 
> Your story has me cracking up. Your mom is a case haha!


  Girl! Island parents will get you every time with some story!!


----------



## Shars (Jun 8, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Girl! Island parents will get you every time with some story!!


  LOL! So true. Where is your family from again?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> LOL! So true. Where is your family from again?


  My mom is from the Dutch Caribbean Island of Aruba. Dad is also from the Dutch Caribbean. This time it's Curacao.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jun 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thank you Vee!! :rasta:  Aww that would've been so nice. One of my friends had her daughter on her birthday! She said it was the best birthday present ever. She's got 2 boys before so they're the girls in the house. Such a nice thing to happen.


  My cousin had her son on her birthday, which is also Valentine's Day. Haha. At first she thought it was awesome, but when she had the first party with both of them everyone kept wishing her son a happy birthday, but they forgot about her. Then she didn't like it so much anymore. Haha  





stormborn said:


> I love those one on one dates! My daughter and I went for a walk and got ice cream and Starbucks a couple nights before her sister was born. I get a little teary eyed every time I look the photos I took of her enjoying her cake pop. Lol, these hormones are making me a weepy mess.  My family actually all live within ten-fifteen minutes but I don't see them very often sadly. The ones I'm close with are usually busy and the ones that aren't busy, I'm not close with. Such is life! Aww I can just imagine the mommy-daughter birthday dates! I'm already fantasizing about shopping and spa days with mine. :haha: My two year old already loves makeup so that may be closer than her daddy would like to think. :haha:


  Aww, that is so sweet! I love taking pictures when they're too busy enjoying something to even notice the camera. Haha. How is she handling being a big sister?  My family lives over an hour away and I don't have many family members left. My parents are gone, my aunts are gone and I have one living uncle that lives between Ohio and Florida (he goes to Florida in October and stays until April). I just have one sister that I talk to and a few cousins. I'm very thankful they're able to make it out for some things, like the huge birthday party I threw yesterday. Haha. But we don't get to see each other nearly enough.  Hopefully you and your family can see each other more often now that you have a new baby. Maybe it'll give them incentive to visit you. Haha


----------



## Shars (Jun 8, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> My mom is from the Dutch Caribbean Island of Aruba. Dad is also from the Dutch Caribbean. This time it's Curacao.
> 
> Aww the ABC islands - as we call them lol. They're so close to my island but I've never been!
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *TwiggyPop*
> ...


  Awww bless. Your poor cousin lol.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jun 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> Aww the ABC islands - as we call them lol. They're so close to my island but I've never been! Awww bless. Your poor cousin lol.


  Yeah, I felt bad for her.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 9, 2015)

:thud: Omg shade and light Blush!!! :shock: Count me in!!!!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jun 9, 2015)

Yessssssss!! Bring it on!!


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 9, 2015)

YESSSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  ok THIS im excited for. I cant get enough blushes


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  Count me in!


----------



## slowlikehoney (Jun 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  NEED AND WANT.


----------



## Bubek07 (Jun 10, 2015)

yup need it


----------



## Bubek07 (Jun 11, 2015)

ladies does anyone have the ink liner in wolf 
  or anyo of them in general are they any good?


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jun 11, 2015)

Bubek07 said:


> ladies does anyone have the ink liner in wolf
> or anyo of them in general are they any good?


I have Nietzsche and Trooper, love them. I usually am not a huge fan of felt tip liners, but these are super thin and flexible so they work almost the same as the Tattoo Liners with the brush tips. I was worried Nietzche would be a hard color to work with because it's that light lavender shade, but it's totally opaque. They have an awesome formula


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 11, 2015)

Bubek07 said:


> ladies does anyone have the ink liner in wolf
> or anyo of them in general are they any good?


  I have Neruda, I have only used it once so far but I like it. I may buy another in a blue or somethin'


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2015)

Vampira matching nail polish set...she also says she'll be doing more sets in full size & mini


----------



## Shars (Jun 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  A collab with formula X? Nice.


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Vampira matching nail polish set...she also says she'll be doing more sets in full size & mini


  I definitely want to see more sets


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> A collab with formula X? Nice.


:nods:   





thefbomb said:


> I definitely want to see more sets


Me too, I hope a Poe set is apart of this collab


----------



## Shars (Jun 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Me too, I hope a Poe set is apart of this collab


  Oh yes!!!! Poe as a nail polish will be freaking amazing!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jun 12, 2015)

I remember hearing about the collab with Formula X months ago, I hope she does a bunch of colors! I freakin LOVE those polishes, it's going to be bad for my wallet lmao


----------



## phoebeloves (Jun 17, 2015)

Has bow and arrow liquid lipstick been released before? When I search for it a screen shot of a sephora order page with the swatch shows up? Just curious...


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 17, 2015)

phoebeloves said:


> Has bow and arrow liquid lipstick been released before? When I search for it a screen shot of a sephora order page with the swatch shows up? Just curious...


  I think they had it in the old packaging


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jun 17, 2015)

Yes it came out with the first release of her liquid lipsticks  I never got it but it was always on my list of ones I wanted to try, so I'm excited it's coming out again!


----------



## phoebeloves (Jun 17, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I think they had it in the old packaging


Thanks for the reply! After looking around on the sephora q&a I figured it out.  Fingers crossed these release early for VIB/VIBR.


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 17, 2015)

Is this real?  Are these coming out?


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 17, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> Is this real?  Are these coming out?


 Yes! We've been talking about these for a while now and they're all over Instagram. check the gallery! There's photos


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 17, 2015)

Ok thanks because I am really excited!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 17, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> Is this real?  Are these coming out?


  Yes, they will be out July 16th on the sephora website.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 17, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> Is this real?  Are these coming out?


  Yay!!  ompom:


----------



## Lucy Fer (Jun 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes, they will be out July 16th on the sephora website.









  Can't wait.


----------



## stormborn (Jun 18, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> Is this real?  Are these coming out?


  Yaaassss I need that whole middle set :eyelove:


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jun 19, 2015)

I can't look at them all together like that because it makes me want them all LOL. I have my list narrowed down, I can't stray from it!!


----------



## pandorablack (Jun 20, 2015)

You know, I'm kinda glad I hate her liquid lipsticks. At least, my wallet is glad.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 24, 2015)

Looky what I found at Sephora today! ECHO!! Picked up 2, one for me & one for my sister.


----------



## novocainedreams (Jun 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  WHAAAAAT??? Did they have any of the other new ones??


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 24, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> WHAAAAAT??? Did they have any of the other new ones??


  Just Damned, but I wasn't too interested in that one..though now I want it, after I left lol of course!


----------



## novocainedreams (Jun 24, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Just Damned, but I wasn't too interested in that one..though now I want it, after I left lol of course!


  Of course! Haha. I can't to see the new ones!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jun 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Looky what I found at Sephora today! ECHO!! Picked up 2, one for me & one for my sister.


It's starting!!! :nanas:


----------



## Sabrunka (Jun 25, 2015)

Ohhhh theyre slowly coming out individually... My interest has peaked!


----------



## phoebeloves (Jun 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


Was the new display out with the spots for the other lipsticks? This makes me want to go check my Sephora but I don't want to make a trip for nothing. Still hoping these release early for VIB/VIBR.


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 25, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Looky what I found at Sephora today! ECHO!! Picked up 2, one for me & one for my sister.


 Awesome! I might need to make a trip there! I was thinking about going to the mall anyway..


----------



## stormborn (Jun 25, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Awesome! I might need to make a trip there! I was thinking about going to the mall anyway..


  Girl let me know if they have anything! I NEED Bow & Arrow.


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 25, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Girl let me know if they have anything! I NEED Bow & Arrow.


 Sadly they didn't have any of the new ones at the eaton centre


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Just Damned, but I wasn't too interested in that one..though now I want it, after I left lol of course!


  if you have LA Splash Ravenclaw, they look identical on IG swatches.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2015)

phoebeloves said:


> Was the new display out with the spots for the other lipsticks? This makes me want to go check my Sephora but I don't want to make a trip for nothing. Still hoping these release early for VIB/VIBR.


There wasn't the new display....yet. The SA said they were putting it up soon though.   





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> if you have LA Splash Ravenclaw, they look identical on IG swatches.


I do have Ravenclaw, thank you


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 27, 2015)

If these have been posted I apologize! Credit to dupethat on IG.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jun 27, 2015)

GUYS THERE'S A SUPER LIMITED EDITION TATTOO LINER COMING OUT TUESDAY!!

  $1 of each sale goes to the California Wildlife Center


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 28, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> GUYS THERE'S A SUPER LIMITED EDITION TATTOO LINER COMING OUT TUESDAY!!  $1 of each sale goes to the California Wildlife Center


  Thank you so much for the heads up about this! I recently received a sample of the tattoo liner and used it for the first time last week and it's my new favorite liner so I'm definitely going to purchase one or two of these when it is released!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jun 28, 2015)

No problem! I'm hoping to pick up a couple because this is my favorite liner ever - I sucked at doing winged liner before I got this one! Plus the "brushed nickel" packaging on the limited edition looks so cool! I hope it's not more expensive :/ Although I will still buy at least one LOL

  Does anyone know when Sephora usually uploads new stuff to their site, or are we going to have to stalk tomorrow night into Tuesday to make sure we don't miss it?!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 28, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> No problem! I'm hoping to pick up a couple because this is my favorite liner ever - I sucked at doing winged liner before I got this one! Plus the "brushed nickel" packaging on the limited edition looks so cool! I hope it's not more expensive :/ Although I will still buy at least one LOL
> 
> Does anyone know when Sephora usually uploads new stuff to their site, or are we going to have to stalk tomorrow night into Tuesday to make sure we don't miss it?!


  My wing lining skills were on the decline prior to me using this liner so it's my new favorite, lol. I have quite a few liner products but this one, for me, is much more precise. Plus, like you said, the packaging looks so nice. I too hope she won't increase the price much. I'll buy it regardless but I want to get it around the same price.

  I've never stayed up for a Sephora launch so I'm unsure of when they upload new products onto their site, so I'll be stalking just in case.


----------



## Indieprincess (Jun 28, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> If these have been posted I apologize! Credit to dupethat on IG.


  Exorcism and Damned are for sure coming home with me.


----------



## Bubek07 (Jun 28, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> My wing lining skills were on the decline prior to me using this liner so it's my new favorite, lol. I have quite a few liner products but this one, for me, is much more precise. Plus, like you said, the packaging looks so nice. I too hope she won't increase the price much. I'll buy it regardless but I want to get it around the same price.
> 
> I've never stayed up for a Sephora launch so I'm unsure of when they upload new products onto their site, so I'll be stalking just in case.


 
  have u ladies tried benefit they are real liner? i love it but its an ass to get off and since i have eyelash extensions i dont like to use oil based eye removers
  if u did do u know hows kat compared to it?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jun 28, 2015)

Bubek07 said:


> have u ladies tried benefit they are real liner? i love it but its an ass to get off and since i have eyelash extensions i dont like to use oil based eye removers
> if u did do u know hows kat compared to it?


  KVD liner is MUCH easier to get off. KVD consistency is different, more like a liquid liner, they'r real seems more like a thick gel. imo


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jun 28, 2015)

I haaaate the They're Real liner. It was a pain to get used to using, and even then I haven't used it much because it's such a task to get it off. Even my favorite makeup removers have trouble taking that crap off. Kat's is definitely more like a liquid and sure glides on a lot nicer than the Benefit one. It's also so much easier to take off even though it stays put all day long! Basically, this liner can do no wrong in my eyes lol!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 28, 2015)

Bubek07 said:


> have u ladies tried benefit they are real liner? i love it but its an ass to get off and since i have eyelash extensions i dont like to use oil based eye removers
> if u did do u know hows kat compared to it?


I have the Benefit They're Real Eyeliner as well and I agree with v0ltagekid and sullenxriot182. The KVD liner is easier to remove in my opinion because it is a liquid rather than a gel like Benefit's liner.


----------



## Bubek07 (Jun 28, 2015)

thank you ladies
  ill prolly be ordering wolf with one of the new liquid lipsticks

  i have to say my fav eyeliner is illamasqua mislead in combination with zoeva 317 wing liner
  i can do such thin lines and it stays on forever


----------



## rachelizabethx (Jun 29, 2015)

Friend is going to Sephora for me next week, what do I need? So far got the Chrysalis palette (sold out last time </3), tattoo liner (I already have it but buying as a back up as it's not the most accessible for me) and I'm torn between Agatha or Noble lipstick.. for reference, my every day shade is Rosepout by Illamasqua and I don't wanna end up buying a dupe (http://www.inthefrow.com/2014/07/getting-nude-with-illmasqua.html third and fourth pictures). What else do I need? Not just from KVD!


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 29, 2015)

rachelizabethx said:


> Friend is going to Sephora for me next week, what do I need? So far got the Chrysalis palette (sold out last time


----------



## rachelizabethx (Jun 29, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I really like the ink liner in Neruda (it's white) but it's not a staple


Yay!! Most people outside of UK and Australia haven't heard of Illamasqua from what I've seen


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 29, 2015)

rachelizabethx said:


> Yay!! Most people outside of UK and Australia haven't heard of Illamasqua from what I've seen


  Yeah we don't have it in Canada anymore, sadly the counter closed last summer. I was able to scoop up a few lipsticks and blushes before they did close.


----------



## Melrose (Jun 29, 2015)

My local sephora inside JCP just got in 3 of the new liquid lipsticks. Damned, Echo & Exorcism. I only picked up Exorcism and it's really pretty! As much as I like Echo, I already have plenty of blues. However,  I was surprised by Damned. It wasn't as dark as I thought it was going to be which I actually liked. I might go back and get it, lol.


----------



## Bubek07 (Jun 29, 2015)

rachelizabethx said:


> Friend is going to Sephora for me next week, what do I need? So far got the Chrysalis palette (sold out last time </3), tattoo liner (I already have it but buying as a back up as it's not the most accessible for me) and I'm torn between Agatha or Noble lipstick.. for reference, my every day shade is Rosepout by Illamasqua and I don't wanna end up buying a dupe (http://www.inthefrow.com/2014/07/getting-nude-with-illmasqua.html third and fourth pictures). What else do I need? Not just from KVD!


  dunno if u wear liquid matts but berlin is a good choice
  i loved her neutral pallet

  im planing on geting some new liquid shades, trooper & wolf liners 


  p.s. i loved illamasqua but the bad approach here in Croatia has killed it for me
  still their eyeshadow is the best brow shades for me & mislead eyeliner is the buy make up buy i have ever had (bought it for 5 punds)


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jun 29, 2015)

rachelizabethx said:


> Friend is going to Sephora for me next week, what do I need? So far got the Chrysalis palette (sold out last time </3), tattoo liner (I already have it but buying as a back up as it's not the most accessible for me) and I'm torn between Agatha or Noble lipstick.. for reference, my every day shade is Rosepout by Illamasqua and I don't wanna end up buying a dupe (http://www.inthefrow.com/2014/07/getting-nude-with-illmasqua.html third and fourth pictures). What else do I need? Not just from KVD!


I don't have the Illamasqua lipsticks to compare but Agatha looks like it's pretty close to that Tease color if that helps  I LOVE Agatha but I usually end up using it to lighten other lipsticks because it's so light on its own.


----------



## rachelizabethx (Jun 29, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I don't have the Illamasqua lipsticks to compare but Agatha looks like it's pretty close to that Tease color if that helps  I LOVE Agatha but I usually end up using it to lighten other lipsticks because it's so light on its own.


  I wear 010 in Dior Star & NW10 in MAC, do you think it'd be too foundation-lips-ish on me? If so I'll get Noble


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 29, 2015)

rachelizabethx said:


> Yay!! Most people outside of UK and Australia haven't heard of Illamasqua from what I've seen


  Left to right- Illamasqua Climax, Rosepout, KVD Noble


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jun 29, 2015)

rachelizabethx said:


> I wear 010 in Dior Star & NW10 in MAC, do you think it'd be too foundation-lips-ish on me? If so I'll get Noble


It shouldn't be tooooo foundationy lol. It is pretty light but it has a peachy tone to it as well.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 29, 2015)

Kay Von D & Kandee Johnson collab https://instagram.com/p/4ig22aFSW5/ https://instagram.com/p/4ihVblFSXg/


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jun 29, 2015)

I knew that was coming from the second they started hanging out together lol. I wonder what they're going to come up with?!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm so pissed!! I found out there was a huge charge on my card through PayPal. I called the bank to cancel my card and file a fraudulent charge so I won't be able to order anything for a while.  Of course this has to happen when I was planning to buy some Colour Pop and KVD!! If the rest of the liquid lippies get released before I get my card I going to FLIP!!


----------



## pandorablack (Jun 30, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/4ihVblFSXg/


SQUEE!!!!!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 30, 2015)

The Kat Von D Five Fearless Years Limited Edition Tattoo Liner is up for sale on Sephora! 

http://www.sephora.com/five-fearless-years-limited-edition-tattoo-liner-P398516?skuId=1710946​


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 30, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> The Kat Von D Five Fearless Years Limited Edition Tattoo Liner is up for sale on Sephora!   http://www.sephora.com/five-fearless-years-limited-edition-tattoo-liner-P398516?skuId=1710946​


  Woohoo ompom:


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 30, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Woohoo


  Did you pick one up? I was hoping that the cost of the limited edition liner would be the same as the original, however, considering the packaging and the fact that the some of the proceeds are being donated, I can understand why the price was increased. I ordered two!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 30, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Did you pick one up? I was hoping that the cost of the limited edition liner would be the same as the original, however, considering the packaging and the fact that the some of the proceeds are being donated, I can understand why the price was increased. I ordered two!


  I haven't yet. I will when I get off of work today.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> The Kat Von D Five Fearless Years Limited Edition Tattoo Liner is up for sale on Sephora!
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/five-fearless-years-limited-edition-tattoo-liner-P398516?skuId=1710946​


  I thought of picking it up but then she raised the price by 5 dollars for the packaging and is donating only a dollar from the proceeds??


----------



## Bubek07 (Jun 30, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I thought of picking it up but then she raised the price by 5 dollars for the packaging and is donating only a dollar from the proceeds??


  yeah thats what i dont like
  if she raised it by $2 would be ok
  but this is a bit too much

  though idk if the price is her call of sephoras


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 30, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I thought of picking it up but then she raised the price by 5 dollars for the packaging and is donating only a dollar from the proceeds??


  I'm sure the packaging costs more money to make.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 30, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I thought of picking it up but then she raised the price by 5 dollars for the packaging and is donating only a dollar from the proceeds??


The $5 increase is quite off-putting considering that she is only donating a dollar from the proceeds. I didn't think there would be that much of an increase from the original price, even considering the donation amount. I thought at most, there would be at most $1 - $3 increase in the price. In addition, the original is listed at size .02 oz while this limited edition is listed at .019 oz, which means you get slightly less product. I'm assuming the packaging makes up most of the additional costs though.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2015)

honey on boost said:


> I'm sure the packaging costs more money to make.


 Of course!! It just seems both the donation amount and the additional packaging amount is passed on to the end customer!! It could definitely have been a slight higher percentage donated or a larger version; something that adds value to the end customer as well!! I can always buy tattoo liner at the current cost and donate 5 dollars directly to the cause!! The packaging is nice but not really great to be keep sake either !!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> The $5 increase is quite off-putting considering that she is only donating a dollar from the proceeds. I didn't think there would be that much of an increase from the original price, even considering the donation amount. I thought at most, there would be at most $1 - $3 increase in the price. In addition, the original is listed at size .02 oz while this limited edition is listed at .019 oz, which means you get slightly less product. I'm assuming the packaging makes up most of the additional costs though.


 True!! I am Not against the price increase had the donation be proportionate! Just feels like she is passing in the entire cost to the end customer!!


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 30, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Of course!! It just seems both the donation amount and the additional packaging amount is passed on to the end customer!! It could definitely have been a slight higher percentage donated or a larger version; something that adds value to the end customer as well!!* I can always buy tattoo liner at the current cost and donate 5 dollars directly to the cause*!! The packaging is nice but not really great to be keep sake either !!


  That's what I did.  I'll still buy multiple tattoo liners because I love it but I also work for a wildlife center in florida and donated directly to CA wildlife instead.  I do appreciate that she's donating something though.  Still very thoughtful!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 30, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Vineetha* 




True!! I am Not against the price increase had the donation be proportionate! Just feels like she is passing in the entire cost to the end customer!!


I think a $2 donation and $3 to cover the packaging would have been more reasonable to me as a customer based on the $5 price increase, or even the other way around.  I think your idea of just purchasing the regular liner and donating the difference between the cost of it and the limited edition liner is a great idea. That way, you get the product and you've donated more.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 30, 2015)

My orders for the liners shipped! I can't wait to receive them, especially since I can't seem to find the sample of the tattoo liner I did have. I read that someone found it in store today so for those of you who may want to have it in hand sooner, call or check your local Sephora to see if they have it.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jun 30, 2015)

I ordered 2 as well - I definitely expected it to be more for the "brushed nickel" packaging but it better be damn nice for $24 lmao


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 30, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I ordered 2 as well - I definitely expected it to be more for the "brushed nickel" packaging but it better be damn nice for $24 lmao


  I hope it's as gorgeous in person as it is in pictures, especially after paying $48 for two! To make myself feel better about the purchase, I've reduced the amount I paid for each by the donation amount and the amount of cash back I'm supposed to receive for the purchases, lol. 

  I wonder how long it's going to take for it to sell out. I'm assuming since she is donating a dollar from each liner and she wants to raise $100,000, that it's limited to 100,000 liners.


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 30, 2015)

I guess there were some name changes...?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I guess there were some name changes...?


I'm thinking yea...


----------



## DMcG9 (Jun 30, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/4ihVblFSXg/


 
I like how Kandee describes this collab as "super-secret"...


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'm thinking yea...


 Unless there's additional colours?  Idk what Santa Sangre would be


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 1, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I guess there were some name changes...?


  ok damn it how the hell am i gonna buy the things online with the name changes


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 1, 2015)

i just hope selektion & rosemary's babay names wont change 
  if it did im toast 
  and i hope it doesnt sell out since im ordering a package from us just for that


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 1, 2015)

Oh geeze way to confuse us! lol I made my list already now I'm going to have to compare photos to the swatches if the ones I want have changed! haha dammit!!


----------



## rachelizabethx (Jul 1, 2015)

thefbomb said:


>


Ooh noble is more pink. I like it. I'm debating getting both Agatha and Noble now. Help me people?!


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 1, 2015)

more swatches on dupethat

  https://instagram.com/p/4m2oSSiePC/
  https://instagram.com/p/4m744cieJA/


  could double dare be lolita 2?
  and susperia doesnt look so purple


----------



## stormborn (Jul 2, 2015)

Susperia is slowly sliding off my list, might just go for LUV and call it a day..here's Double Dare swatched next to Lolita (current):


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hmm. In that swatch Susperia looks like 3 or 4 lipsticks I already have lol. Maybe I can knock that one off my list.

  I am hoping the metallic shadows don't come out for a while, because I seriously want all of them lmao


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 2, 2015)

stormborn said:


>


Exorcism is still looking good to me!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 2, 2015)

stormborn said:


>


  I may get Susperia. Howeveer, it looks very close to LUV. I will likley pass on the other colors.


----------



## Shars (Jul 2, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I may get Susperia. Howeveer, it looks very close to LUV. I will likley pass on the other colors.


  It looks more like how Limecrime's Utopia looks on me.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> It looks more like how Limecrime's Utopia looks on me.


  Utopia is so-so to me. I am not crazy about it like I am with LUV. I usually mix it with Pansy.


----------



## Shars (Jul 2, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Utopia is so-so to me. I am not crazy about it like I am with LUV. I usually mix it with Pansy.


  Ughh I need to order Pansy but I am so scared of being scammed by LC's website even though I'll be paying through paypal. Maybe I should just checkout as a guest instead of making an account.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ughh I need to order Pansy but I am so scared of being scammed by LC's website even though I'll be paying through paypal. Maybe I should just checkout as a guest instead of making an account.








 Shars. I order my Lime Crime lipsticks from Dolls Kill. Delivery is SUPER fast!!


----------



## Shars (Jul 2, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Shars. I order my Lime Crime lipsticks from Dolls Kill. Delivery is SUPER fast!!


  I would too, but the two I want are half price on LC's website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## illestVee (Jul 2, 2015)

Here is the display at the JCP Sephora in Tempe, AZ! Double Dare, Witches, and Susperia swatches in person was gorgeous.


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 2, 2015)

illestVee said:


> Here is the display at the JCP Sephora in Tempe, AZ! Double Dare, Witches, and Susperia swatches in person was gorgeous.


 Can't wait to get en here!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jul 2, 2015)

illestVee said:


> Dammit!!! Why did I move out of Mesa??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> I would too, but the two I want are half price on LC's website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I would buy a $50 gift card and use it to place my order.Hope that helps.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 3, 2015)

illestVee said:


> Here is the display at the JCP Sephora in Tempe, AZ! Double Dare, Witches, and Susperia swatches in person was gorgeous.


  Since I am off today I am going to check these out.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 3, 2015)

illestVee said:


> Here is the display at the JCP Sephora in Tempe, AZ! Double Dare, Witches, and Susperia swatches in person was gorgeous.


  I'm in AZ too but I'm in Glendale.


----------



## Shars (Jul 3, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I would buy a $50 gift card and use it to place my order.Hope that helps.


  I may do just that!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Mayanas (Jul 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Omg  Very Pretty.  Now we need swatches


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


 :eyelove:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  It'll be mine!!!!!!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 7, 2015)

So excited for it. I kind of hate that we are seeing things so early now because now I'll be drooling over this for months like I have been with the lipsticks lol!!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 8, 2015)

I was at my sephora inside JCP earlier today and saw Susperia, Double Dare, Mother, Lovesick, Witches,  and Santa Sangre. Swatched them all and tried on Lovesick and Mother since those were 2 of the 3 I was most excited about. Still looking forward to seeing Rosemary's Baby!  I'm glad these are starting to show up early.


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 8, 2015)

Melrose said:


> I was at my sephora inside JCP earlier today and saw Susperia, Double Dare, Mother, Lovesick, Witches, and Santa Sangre. Swatched them all and tried on Lovesick and Mother since those were 2 of the 3 I was most excited about. Still looking forward to seeing Rosemary's Baby! I'm glad these are starting to show up early.


  I wish I was lucky enough to see these in store already, id be alllll over em! Did you get any?


----------



## Melrose (Jul 8, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I wish I was lucky enough to see these in store already, id be alllll over em! Did you get any?


 Well, I recently got Exorcism. That was when they got in Echo, Exorcism & Damned. I gave them a list of the others I was interested in so they called today and I went to check them out. They are beautiful but I just felt like I already own colors that were extremely similar. Like for example Susperia, I already own LUV, LC Pansy, LC Utopia, LC Rave, Stila Como, Sephora African Violet...just to name a few. I guess I'm just looking for something truly different, lol. Still holding out hope for Rosemary's Baby partly because I love the name!


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 8, 2015)

Melrose said:


> Well, I recently got Exorcism. That was when they got in Echo, Exorcism & Damned. I gave them a list of the others I was interested in so they called today and I went to check them out. They are beautiful but I just felt like I already own colors that were extremely similar. Like for example Susperia, I already own LUV, LC Pansy, LC Utopia, LC Rave, Stila Como, Sephora African Violet...just to name a few. I guess I'm just looking for something truly different, lol. Still holding out hope for Rosemary's Baby partly because I love the name!


 Hmm true. I have a few of the ones you listed as well, maybe I should take susperia of my list as well


----------



## armeonicx (Jul 8, 2015)

Went to my local Sephora and asked if they had any of the liquid lipsticks. No such luck for me today. Waiting on that online launch!


----------



## LiliV (Jul 8, 2015)

Is there a set date or approximate one for the online launch or is it just "sometime" this month? I want the new shades! lol


----------



## Melrose (Jul 8, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Is there a set date or approximate one for the online launch or is it just "sometime" this month? I want the new shades! lol


 July 16 is supposed to be the official date


----------



## LiliV (Jul 9, 2015)

Melrose said:


> July 16 is supposed to be the official date


  Thank you!


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 9, 2015)

ladies could you please swatch mother, selektion & rosemarys baby?

  ill be buying em online and i need to get em to europe and im limited to buying only 2
  so if you guys could help out that be greate


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jul 9, 2015)

Melrose said:


> July 16 is supposed to be the official date


  Son of a b!{@h, that's the day I leave for Florida! I'll be stalking during my layover and then I'll have to make my fiancé drive from the airport. I cannot wait any longer, I'm sick of getting teased for so long. Haha


----------



## sagehen (Jul 9, 2015)

Melrose said:


> July 16 is supposed to be the official date


  Thanks - I was tired of the runaround from Sephora SA's. My anticipation has racheted (sp?) up several levels!


----------



## Shars (Jul 9, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Thanks - I was tired of the runaround from Sephora SA's. *My anticipation has racheted (sp?) up several levels!*


  Only you would say this!


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 9, 2015)

Ive been trying to keep on top of this for myself and my fellow Canadian/GTA girls here. I called Sephora on Bloor downtown and the gal told me they didnt have any and that she thinks they were suppose to get them in but havent yet so I may want to call another store. i called Eaton Centre they told me no and if thats what I heard from another location maybe in a week or 2... (thanks for the help) and Yorkdale just told me they think they're going to have them at the end of July


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 9, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Ive been trying to keep on top of this for myself and my fellow Canadian/GTA girls here. I called Sephora on Bloor downtown and the gal told me they didnt have any and that she thinks they were suppose to get them in but havent yet so I may want to call another store. i called Eaton Centre they told me no and if thats what I heard from another location maybe in a week or 2... (thanks for the help) and Yorkdale just told me they think they're going to have them at the end of July


Thanks for sharing the results of your legwork, @thefbomb! I definitely appreciate it. I always imagine our goodies stuck at customs when collections start trickling out slowly in the US.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 9, 2015)

Just left my SiJCP and they had most of the liquid lippies, and 5 of those new eyeshadow singles. The eyeshadows were BEAUTIFUL! And the formula felt soooo nice omg. None were really my color though. Plus I only had a $25 gift card and wanted to get a liquid lippie. I'm loving 80% of the shades! Ended up woth double dare. Sooo pretty. It's what i wanted LA Splash's Latte Confession to be. Next on my list is lovesick.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 9, 2015)

Here's a pic of all 16 liquid lipsticks!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 9, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Here's a pic of all 16 liquid lipsticks!


----------



## slowlikehoney (Jul 9, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Here's a pic of all 16 liquid lipsticks!


  Hm, if those are the 16, where's Rosemary's Baby? Unless it got renamed?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 9, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> Hm, if those are the 16, where's Rosemary's Baby? Unless it got renamed.


  It could have got renamed to Beloved..it looks similar-ish....or Double Dare?
  I have no idea lol


----------



## slowlikehoney (Jul 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> It could have got renamed to Beloved..it looks similar-ish....or Double Dare?
> I have no idea lol


  Yeah. Beloved and Double Dare weren't there before so they have to be Rosemary's Baby and Selektion. Confusing, lol.

  Going by the Kat Von D lip swatches, I _think_ Beloved is Selektion and Double Dare is Rosemary's Baby.


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 9, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Here's a pic of all 16 liquid lipsticks!


 My sister showed me this and seeing all the colours again I want about 11 of them 


Dolly Snow said:


> It could have got renamed to Beloved..it looks similar-ish....or Double Dare? I have no idea lol


 I was trying to figure that out too


----------



## Melrose (Jul 9, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> Yeah. Beloved and Double Dare weren't there before so they have to be Rosemary's Baby and Selektion. Confusing, lol.  Going by the Kat Von D lip swatches, I _think_ Beloved is Selektion and Double Dare is Rosemary's Baby.


 Aww, I saw and swatched double dare yesterday. I hope it's not Rosemary's Baby. I passed on it because it looks exactly like my Lolita. Not sure which batch I have but the SA that showed me double dare even agreed it looked exactly like her Lolita as well. I've been most excited for Mother, Lovesick & Rosemary's Baby. But neither Mother nor Lovesick did much for me


----------



## slowlikehoney (Jul 9, 2015)

Melrose said:


> Aww, I saw and swatched double dare yesterday. I hope it's not Rosemary's Baby. I passed on it because it looks exactly like my Lolita. Not sure which batch I have but the SA that showed me double dare even agreed it looked exactly like her Lolita as well. I've been most excited for Mother, Lovesick & Rosemary's Baby. But neither Mother nor Lovesick did much for me


----------



## LiliV (Jul 9, 2015)

The name changes have me thrown, I know I want Ayesha and Exorcism but I'm not sure of the others


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 9, 2015)

Aw crap, does that mean the new shadows are coming out on the 16th too if some stores already have them? I may have to cut back on how many lipsticks I get because I'm dying for those shadows.


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 10, 2015)

can someone please do that since the name change & everything can rly afford to mess up


Bubek07 said:


> ladies could you please swatch mother, selektion & rosemarys baby?
> 
> ill be buying em online and i need to get em to europe and im limited to buying only 2
> so if you guys could help out that be greate


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 10, 2015)

Sooo where's Lolita II?  Nvm I see b&a now!


----------



## Melrose (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm thinking I have to go back to sephora and look at double dare some more.  From the swatches I've seen its possible that it could be Rosemary's Baby like some of you have suggested. Maybe their was an issue with the rights to the name? IDK???


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 10, 2015)

Melrose said:


> I'm thinking I have to go back to sephora and look at double dare some more. From the swatches I've seen its possible that it could be Rosemary's Baby like some of you have suggested. Maybe their was an issue with the rights to the name? IDK???


I think that the naming rights is probably the issue like you say. I did wonder when we first saw the release how they might swing that. 
I thought Mother looked like it could be RB and the name makes sense in relation to RB as the working name?


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 10, 2015)

Speaking of Double Dare, here is my swatch of it! It's beautiful. Photos were taken facing an open window for direct sunlight. I can't wait to get more of these!


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Speaking of Double Dare, here is my swatch of it! It's beautiful. Photos were taken facing an open window for direct sunlight. I can't wait to get more of these!


Hmm, definitely leans more towards Rosemary's Baby going by KVD's lip swatch. 
  Also, it's beautiful! Thanks for the swatch, Lauren!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 10, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> Hmm, definitely leans more towards Rosemary's Baby going by KVD's lip swatch.
> Also, it's beautiful! Thanks for the swatch, Lauren!


  No problem!  What colors are you looking at getting?


----------



## Melrose (Jul 10, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I think that the naming rights is probably the issue like you say. I did wonder when we first saw the release how they might swing that.   I thought Mother looked like it could be RB and the name makes sense in relation to RB as the working name?


 Yeah, I can see the relation to RB and the name Mother however I tried on Mother and IMO it looked nothing like the swatches we've seen. I even took a pic but was hesitant to post because I've never posted a pic of my face and my iPhone pics tend to look crappy, lol.


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> No problem!  What colors are you looking at getting?


I am interested in Exorcism, RB/Double Dare, and Bow & Arrow. However, I am really confused by the original KVD swatches and the sticker colour on Bow & Arrow... if the sticker colour is supposed to indicate an approximation of what the actual product shade is? It looks like it went from a greyish pink to a more yellowish shade? That will not suit me at all so I am definitely curious to see as many swatches as possible until they are released here.


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 10, 2015)

Melrose said:


> Yeah, I can see the relation to RB and the name Mother however I tried on Mother and IMO it looked nothing like the swatches we've seen. I even took a pic but was hesitant to post because I've never posted a pic of my face and my iPhone pics tend to look crappy, lol.


I don't blame you. I am shy that way too. I guess it will be figured out as more and more swatches appear or an official statement is made?


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 10, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I am interested in Exorcism, RB/Double Dare, and Bow & Arrow. However, I am really confused by the original KVD swatches and the sticker colour on Bow & Arrow... if the sticker colour is supposed to indicate an approximation of what the actual product shade is? It looks like it went from a greyish pink to a more yellowish shade? That will not suit me at all so I am definitely curious to see as many swatches as possible until they are released here.


  I saw B&A out of the package in person, and honestly didn't even want to swatch it anymore!! It looked like a beige-y nude. Nothing at all how I thought it was going to be. The SA said "oh, and here is bow and arrow!" and I was like "..........are you sure?" lol! 

  I swatched a lot of them, and it's hard to narrow them down! Luckily they're perm. Next on my list is Lovesick.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Speaking of Double Dare, here is my swatch of it! It's beautiful. Photos were taken facing an open window for direct sunlight. I can't wait to get more of these!


 :thud: Lauren why you do this!!! That's pretty !! Thank you!!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Speaking of Double Dare, here is my swatch of it! It's beautiful. Photos were taken facing an open window for direct sunlight. I can't wait to get more of these!


  Thanks for swatching Double Dare! I love the way it looks so this color is definitely on my list.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Lauren why you do this!!! That's pretty !! Thank you!!








 I'm only helping a fellow makeup lover out. You need this! Double Dare more rosey/terracotta on me, while La Splash's Latte Confession pulls more brown on me. They're pretty close though. But, honestly, I'd pick DD over LC any day!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 10, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Thanks for swatching Double Dare! I love the way it looks so this color is definitely on my list.


  Welcome! I hope you love it!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jul 10, 2015)

My Sephora in Tigard said they weren't getting the new liquids until October... I was like I think you need to check your info... So weird.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 10, 2015)

AutumnMoon said:


> My Sephora in Tigard said they weren't getting the new liquids until October... I was like I think you need to check your info... So weird.


  Yeeeeeeeeah, that can't be right. I believe my SA said they're putting everything out on display around the 16th or so of July.

  ....or that was the day they're also having a release party of naked smoky. I can't remember. She told me a lot of info about new stuff!!


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Speaking of Double Dare, here is my swatch of it! It's beautiful. Photos were taken facing an open window for direct sunlight. I can't wait to get more of these!


  love it tnx <3


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> :haha:  I'm only helping a fellow makeup lover out. You need this! Double Dare more rosey/terracotta on me, while La Splash's Latte Confession pulls more brown on me. They're pretty close though. But, honestly, I'd pick DD over LC any day!


 Yes thank you!! I am  Loving the shade!! Off to sephora  jcp today :amused:


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes thank you!! I am Loving the shade!! Off to sephora jcp today


  Yay! Let us know what you get


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I saw B&A out of the package in person, and honestly didn't even want to swatch it anymore!! It looked like a beige-y nude. Nothing at all how I thought it was going to be. The SA said "oh, and here is bow and arrow!" and I was like "..........are you sure?" lol!
> 
> I swatched a lot of them, and it's hard to narrow them down! Luckily they're perm. Next on my list is Lovesick.


Yikes... that's disappointing but oh well. Unless Bow & Arrow is the next Lolita-gate.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2015)

Ayesha swatch https://instagram.com/p/47r1_WCeJd/


----------



## User30 (Jul 10, 2015)

Does anyone know when the Liquid Lipsticks   release online on the Sephora website?


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Love it!
> 
> Speaking of Double Dare, here is my swatch of it! It's beautiful. Photos were taken facing an open window for direct sunlight. I can't wait to get more of these!


----------



## jenise (Jul 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Speaking of Double Dare, here is my swatch of it! It's beautiful. Photos were taken facing an open window for direct sunlight. I can't wait to get more of these!


 Gorg!!


----------



## User30 (Jul 10, 2015)

Does anyone know when the Liquid Lipsticks release on the Sephora website?


----------



## LiliV (Jul 10, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I think that the naming rights is probably the issue like you say. I did wonder when we first saw the release how they might swing that.   I thought Mother looked like it could be RB and the name makes sense in relation to RB as the working name?


  I think Mother was already named when Rosemary's Baby was though, if I'm remembering that picture of all of them together (the lip swatches)


----------



## Melrose (Jul 10, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I think Mother was already named when Rosemary's Baby was though, if I'm remembering that picture of all of them together (the lip swatches)


NUDES (11) You're right. Maybe Double Dare is Rosemary's Baby? IDK, it (DD) seems much more peachy to me in person than RB looks in the swatch we saw early on. Just like Mother did not look the same at all.


----------



## LiliV (Jul 10, 2015)

Melrose said:


> NUDES (11) You're right. Maybe Double Dare is Rosemary's Baby? IDK, it (DD) seems much more peachy to me in person than RB looks in the swatch we saw early on. Just like Mother did not look the same at all.


  The name changes are so confusing! If it was like 5 new ones coming out it would be ok but when there's this many you start really remembering the names and now I'm so lost! Lol


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 10, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I think Mother was already named when Rosemary's Baby was though, if I'm remembering that picture of all of them together (the lip swatches)


Yes, true. It's a bit tricky with the shade differentiation between the original images and what is being released now.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Speaking of Double Dare, here is my swatch of it! It's beautiful. Photos were taken facing an open window for direct sunlight. I can't wait to get more of these!


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 10, 2015)

jesx33 said:


> Does anyone know when the Liquid Lipsticks release on the Sephora website?


  I thought they were saying July 15th or something llike that


----------



## User30 (Jul 10, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I thought they were saying July 15th or something llike that


 Let's hope the online release is next week!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 10, 2015)

Everything I've read has said the 16th so I'm assuming at some point that day they will go online. The Jacqueline Hill highlighter was the first thing I stalked in a long time and it went up around 11:55am (est) but they said beforehand that it was set to release at noon, so I was ready. Not giving a set time makes me nervous so I always check at midnight and then wake up early lol. The last time new KVD stuff released it was around 9am I believe. (The day the brow pens, new liners and everything came out)


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Yay! Let us know what you get


 Lauren I got it!! ompom: The other shade I wanted was Ayesha but they didn't have that one!!!


----------



## jenise (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2015)

jenise said:


>


 I want Ayesha!!! :eyelove:


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 10, 2015)

I definitely want Ayesha and Requiem. Rosemary's Baby was also on my "need" list, but now I'm worried because we don't know which one it is lol


----------



## Melrose (Jul 10, 2015)

jenise said:


>


 Thank you! Susperia looks so different here. In real life it's just a bit lighter than LUV. First color that came to mind when I swatched it was Stila Como but just not as neon/bright.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 10, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I definitely want Ayesha and Requiem. Rosemary's Baby was also on my "need" list, but now I'm worried because we don't know which one it is lol


 Well the good news is at least we can narrow it down to being one of the two new names- Double Dare or Beloved. I'm gonna try and go to sephora tomorrow morning and swatch some of these so I can do some comparisons to what I have in my stash. That's why I passed on Mother. Love the name but the SA and I were walking around sephora swatching the colors I was listing as already having too many of and Mother was in the same family as all of them, lol.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 10, 2015)

Yeah see that's why I'm trying to keep it narrowed down to only a few. As much as I love them, I am getting too many of the same colors all the time, especially with all the liquid lipsticks I've been getting lately lol! I definitely don't have anything close to Ayesha and Requiem just looks too pretty to pass up. I wish my Sephora would hurry up and put at least SOME of them out so I can check them out in person!


----------



## slowlikehoney (Jul 10, 2015)

I narrowed my list down to just Rosemary's Baby but the rename is throwing me off because the lip swatch for Rosemary's Baby and the swatch for Double Dare don't really match up. Who knows, though. I wish Kat would say something about the renames, lol.

  Mother also looks appealing but I'd need to see more swatches first.


----------



## Melrose (Jul 10, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> I narrowed my list down to just Rosemary's Baby but the rename is throwing me off because the lip swatch for Rosemary's Baby and the swatch for Double Dare don't really match up. Who knows, though. I wish Kat would say something about the renames, lol.  Mother also looks appealing but I'd need to see more swatches first.


 That's the thing...A lot of the swatches we are seeing compared to the product in the store don't match up. I feel like some of them have been pretty accurate like Echo, Exorcism & Damned. With some of the lighter ones though, not so much. Best bet is to see them in person.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Lauren I got it!! ompom: The other shade I wanted was Ayesha but they didn't have that one!!!


  Yay!!!! My location didn't have Ayesha either. Boooo. I'm already antsy to get more!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 11, 2015)

According to Kat, the Metallic liquid lipsticks will be out in December with the Metal Crush collection. So I'm hoping that's when the metallic shadows come out too. December is going to be an expensive month :/


----------



## Sabrunka (Jul 11, 2015)

Eeee just called my Sephora in JCP and they have double dare! Its on hold for me, and I'll poke around to see what else they have  Maybe I'll get a few!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2015)

Double Dare vs Lolita


----------



## jenise (Jul 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I want Ayesha!!! :eyelove:


 Me too! I want all four of those lol  





Melrose said:


> Thank you! Susperia looks so different here. In real life it's just a bit lighter than LUV. First color that came to mind when I swatched it was Stila Como but just not as neon/bright.


 Wow that's very different!!  





Vineetha said:


> Double Dare vs Lolita


  do you have the first version of lolita??


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 11, 2015)

jenise said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  J I dont! I have the brown one and this one (current version i believ)


----------



## jenise (Jul 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> J I dont! I have the brown one and this one (current version i believ) :haha:


 Ahh intersting ! double dare looks


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 11, 2015)

studded lipsticks
  plan 9
  https://instagram.com/p/4-w0NDFSTa/


  RoseShock - metallic (I NEED IT)
  https://instagram.com/p/4-v7qvFSRo/


  Rocker - metallic
  https://instagram.com/p/4-X1uTlSZI/


----------



## Sabrunka (Jul 11, 2015)

So I went to the sephora in jcpenney, and even though the girl on the phone told me they got most of the new everlasting lipsticks in, and just so happened to have double dare when I requested that specifically, once I got there, she claimed this was the only color she found?? I feel like a manager told her that she isn't allowed to sell them, but since she already promised me double dare, she let me have it... Ah well, I'll survive.  It looks different on my lips than what I expected, but I like it!


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 11, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> So I went to the sephora in jcpenney, and even though the girl on the phone told me they got most of the new everlasting lipsticks in, and just so happened to have double dare when I requested that specifically, once I got there, she claimed this was the only color she found?? I feel like a manager told her that she isn't allowed to sell them, but since she already promised me double dare, she let me have it... Ah well, I'll survive.  It looks different on my lips than what I expected, but I like it!


 it looks beautiful on you!  





jenise said:


>


 Some of these look different than I expected...requiem may be off my list now. susperia looks very pretty here


----------



## stormborn (Jul 11, 2015)

Oh god all four of those are gorg. KVD is gonna kill me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Double Dare vs Lolita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2015)

Looking back at swatches....I think Double Dare is Rosemary's Baby & Selektion is Beloved


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 11, 2015)

Sooooooooooo...

  ended up back at SiJCP and picked up Lovesick and Exorcism. I thought it would be too dark and vampy. But with a light hand it appears berry-ish. I'm so fair, I'm nervous. But my friend said it was really pretty on. And she would be honest with me! So I thought I'd give it a shot. I didn't like Vampira because it was too brown. Maybe I'll use this one more.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 11, 2015)

If the lipsticks are coming out on Thursday I'm sure they have them in the stores they're just holding out on us! lol the ones near me don't even have the 3 that have been popping up everywhere, so I guess I have to wait. It's driving me nuts haha


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 11, 2015)

I decided to skip all of these. I just can't get the liquid lipsticks to work for me. They're too drying.


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Looking back at swatches....I think Double Dare is Rosemary's Baby & Selektion is Beloved


 I agree, I think so too!


----------



## jenise (Jul 11, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Sooooooooooo...  ended up back at SiJCP and picked up Lovesick and Exorcism. I thought it would be too dark and vampy. But with a light hand it appears berry-ish. I'm so fair, I'm nervous. But my friend said it was really pretty on. And she would be honest with me! So I thought I'd give it a shot. I didn't like Vampira because it was too brown. Maybe I'll use this one more.


 I wanted love sick but the SA wouldn't sell it to me. LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Its the top swatch for anyone wondering. It's so gorgeous!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2015)

New Everlasting Liquid Lipsticks: Beloved (top left) Santa Sangre (bottom left) Nosferatu (top right) Mother (bottom right)


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> New Everlasting Liquid Lipsticks: Beloved (top left) Santa Sangre (bottom left) Nosferatu (top right) Mother (bottom right)


  i think beloved & mother would look too simmilar on me
but they are rly nice


----------



## phoebeloves (Jul 12, 2015)

My list: mother, bow and arrow and double dare to start, maybe lovesick as well. I tried my SiJP last week with no luck. I may try again today. My stand alone Sephora told me they were receiving the new colors in "a couple of weeks". If my SiJP doesn't have them then I'm just going to order online for now even though I really want to swatch in person. I'm just too impatient and I feel like I have been waiting months for these to launch.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 12, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> So I went to the sephora in jcpenney, and even though the girl on the phone told me they got most of the new everlasting lipsticks in, and just so happened to have double dare when I requested that specifically, once I got there, she claimed this was the only color she found?? I feel like a manager told her that she isn't allowed to sell them, but since she already promised me double dare, she let me have it... Ah well, I'll survive.  It looks different on my lips than what I expected, but I like it!


  I love Double Dare on you.


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> New Everlasting Liquid Lipsticks: Beloved (top left) Santa Sangre (bottom left) Nosferatu (top right) Mother (bottom right)


 They look great! I have outlaw so I'm not sure about Santa Sangre


----------



## LiliV (Jul 12, 2015)

I think my final list for right now is Ayesha, Excorcism, Double Dare and Requiem. Im sure more might be added w more swatches   Does anyone else think of the Khaled song Aicha every time they see Ayesha?  I literally get it stuck in my head every single time!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 12, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> They look great! I have outlaw so I'm not sure about Santa Sangre


  Santa Sangre reminds me of Mac's Kinky.


----------



## jenise (Jul 12, 2015)

Double dare - Colourpop bumble -  limecrime riot - la splash latte confession - lolita


----------



## slowlikehoney (Jul 12, 2015)

jenise said:


>


  Hm. Double Dare was the only one I wanted but I have Bumble, Riot and Lolita. What to do.


----------



## User30 (Jul 12, 2015)

Is the formula the same as the other ones?


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Santa Sangre reminds me of Mac's Kinky.
> I also have Kinky so maybe I should skip SS
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *jenise*


  I wanted Riot and Bumble so I guess DD is a go!


----------



## Indieprincess (Jul 12, 2015)

I went to Sephora in JCP and none were on display but the SA brought Mother, Santa Sangre, Exorcism, Double Dare, Susperia, Melancholia, and Witches out from the back. I walked away with Exorcism but she said they might be getting other colors later in the month.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 12, 2015)

Quickly swatched lovesick and exorcism next to DD. In direct sunlight. (Sorry the edges are a little sloppy. can you tell I definitely wear these with lip liners? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

  Top: Lovesick
  Middle: Double Dare
  Bottom: Exorcism

  I'm going to be absolutely loving exorcism come fall. I can feel it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Quickly swatched lovesick and exorcism next to DD. In direct sunlight. (Sorry the edges are a little sloppy. can you tell I definitely wear these with lip liners?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you, I need all 3!!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 12, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Quickly swatched lovesick and exorcism next to DD. In direct sunlight. (Sorry the edges are a little sloppy. can you tell I definitely wear these with lip liners?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I want them ALL!!!!!!


----------



## User30 (Jul 12, 2015)

I want them ALL!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 12, 2015)

jesx33 said:


> I want them ALL!!!


  I know right.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2015)

I was able to swatch a few Metal Crush shadows today, these shadows are amazing!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 12, 2015)

I want iggy


----------



## Melrose (Jul 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was able to swatch a few Metal Crush shadows today, these shadows are amazing!


 Beautiful! Gonna need some of these


----------



## Indieprincess (Jul 12, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Quickly swatched lovesick and exorcism next to DD. In direct sunlight. (Sorry the edges are a little sloppy. can you tell I definitely wear these with lip liners? :haha:  )  Top: Lovesick Middle: Double Dare Bottom: Exorcism  I'm going to be absolutely loving exorcism come fall. I can feel it!


  Exorcism is so beautiful. I can't wait to wear mine out.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 12, 2015)

Those shadows are freaking gorgeous. I know I'm going to end up eventually getting all of them, so I won't even bother making a list there LOL


----------



## novocainedreams (Jul 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was able to swatch a few Metal Crush shadows today, these shadows are amazing!


  Oooh those are pretty!! So much good stuff coming out from Kat!


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 12, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I was able to swatch a few Metal Crush shadows today, these shadows are amazing!


  Iggy is stunning! Oh, thank you so much for these swatches. Lavender/purple lipstick and green eye shadow are my two makeup weaknesses!


----------



## jenise (Jul 13, 2015)

Here's double dare ! Swatched on my arm it's a reddish mauve but on my lips it turned into a rosy pink! Love it


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 13, 2015)

jenise said:


> Here's double dare ! Swatched on my arm it's a reddish mauve but on my lips it turned into a rosy pink! Love it


  Love it!!





  Im so eager to get these, I just called a sephora near me and she said theyre expecting to have them in store around July 24


----------



## jenise (Jul 13, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Love it!!      Im so eager to get these, I just called a sephora near me and she said theyre expecting to have them in store around July 24


 Wtheck!! My store told me they'll have them all out this week!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 13, 2015)

jenise said:


> Here's double dare ! Swatched on my arm it's a reddish mauve but on my lips it turned into a rosy pink! Love it


  Gorgeous j!!!


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 13, 2015)

jenise said:


> Wtheck!! My store told me they'll have them all out this week!!!


  Ive been hearing maybe this week or next week before I called today


----------



## Shars (Jul 13, 2015)

jenise said:


> Here's double dare ! Swatched on my arm it's a reddish mauve but on my lips it turned into a rosy pink! Love it


  Very pretty! Do you find it similar to Rave.


----------



## jenise (Jul 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Gorgeous j!!!


 Thank you!  





Shars said:


> Very pretty! Do you find it similar to Rave.


 Rave the neon purple from limecrime?? Lol no not at all! But if you meant riot then yes I do find them similar! I posted arm swatches on here yesterday


----------



## Shars (Jul 13, 2015)

jenise said:


> Rave the neon purple from limecrime?? Lol no not at all! But if you meant riot then yes I do find them similar! I posted arm swatches on here yesterday


  LOL! Not Rave... Riot! I always mix those two up!

  ETA: I'll look back at your swatches but I noticed you said it looks slightly different in the arm swatch compared to your lip swatch.


----------



## jenise (Jul 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> LOL! Not Rave... Riot! I always mix those two up!  ETA: I'll look back at your swatches but I noticed you said it looks slightly different in the arm swatch compared to your lip swatch.


 Yeah riot does the same thing to me, turns into a rosey pink!


----------



## LiliV (Jul 13, 2015)

This week is definitely the most expensive makeup week I have ever had. Between the new shades, the new Anastasia stuff, and the fact that I ran out of quite a few of my everyday essentials, girlfriend be spending


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm fully prepared to stalk Wednesday night. Although when I was stalking for the anniversary liner it didn't come on the site till 9am or something like that lol


----------



## Msgyal (Jul 14, 2015)

Liquid lippies are up!!!


----------



## User30 (Jul 14, 2015)

Liquid lipsticks are available on Sephora online!!


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 14, 2015)

what re you guys getting
  im torn between mother, lovesick & double dare


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks for the heads about the liquid lipsticks! I just purchased Double Dare for now because I want to see swatches of some of the other colors against my skin tone before I take the plunge and purchase anymore colors (even though none of the new colors are showing in stock within the next 100 miles despite today being the release date). I'm also interested in Echo (even though I don't need another blue lipstick right now), Ayesha, Susperia, Exorcism, Nosferatu, Mother, Requiem (on the fence about it), Lovesick, and Bow N Arrow.


----------



## Sabrunka (Jul 14, 2015)

I just ordered bow & arrow, susperia, mother, lovesick and nosferatu! Yay! I hope susperia isn't too crazy or bright... I've seen two swatches and it looks totally different each time.  Ah well, and I got the 250 point perk bag from Sephora, it was so cute!


----------



## phoebeloves (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks for letting us know! I picked up Lovesick, mother, bow and arrow, melancholia, and double dare.... Only added one to my original list so not too bad. I've been really into pinks and nudes lately. I'll swatch the rest when they launch in store.


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 14, 2015)

i dont see beloved on the list


  EDIT: sooooo mad right now

  they arent shipping the new kvd shades to germany and i sooooo wanted them as my bday present


----------



## Sabrunka (Jul 14, 2015)

Bubek07 said:


> i dont see beloved on the list
> 
> 
> EDIT: sooooo mad right now
> ...


  From what I recall, beloved has been renamed (someone please correct me if im wrong).  I'm also under the impression that Double Dare used to be named Rosemary's Baby, and Mother used to be Selektion? Maybe I'm mixing things up, but I know there was some renaming.

  EDIT: Was there ever even a Beloved? After looking at all of the photos, the only ones that seem to have been changed are the ones that I mentioned, and I don't see the existence of anything ever being called Beloved.


----------



## LiliV (Jul 14, 2015)

Just ordered Double Dare, Ayesha, Requiem and Exorcism!


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 14, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> From what I recall, beloved has been renamed (someone please correct me if im wrong).  I'm also under the impression that Double Dare used to be named Rosemary's Baby, and Mother used to be Selektion? Maybe I'm mixing things up, but I know there was some renaming.
> 
> EDIT: Was there ever even a Beloved? After looking at all of the photos, the only ones that seem to have been changed are the ones that I mentioned, and I don't see the existence of anything ever being called Beloved.


  as far as i saw here

  mother = mother

  double dare = rosemarys baby

  beloved = selektion


----------



## Sabrunka (Jul 14, 2015)

Bubek07 said:


> as far as i saw here
> 
> mother = mother
> 
> ...


  Hmm, I guess I'm confused because from looking at all of Kat Von D's swatches she posted, I don't see Mother anywhere, so I assumed that took the place of Selektion.  I guess we'll find out about Beloved!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 14, 2015)

I ended up with Ayesha and Requiem. I'm proud of myself that I kept it down to 2. Although when those shadows launch I'm in for it, so I better be good on the makeup purchases until then lol


----------



## Heidi K (Jul 14, 2015)

I got 4. Susperia, Exorcism, Lovesick, and Nosferatu.
  Is it sad that I buy products because of the names. I mean mostly because they are pretty, but a lot because of the names. lol


----------



## Shars (Jul 14, 2015)

Bubek07 said:


> i dont see beloved on the list
> 
> 
> EDIT: sooooo mad right now
> ...


  Maybe you can request a CP and have the person use your Sephora number so you still get the points?


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 14, 2015)

By the time i went to the sephora app this morning they were all showing as not in stock!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2015)

Picked up Susperia, mother & Ayesha! Already got Double dare from the store! I am thinking thats it from the new range!!


----------



## User30 (Jul 14, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> By the time i went to the sephora app this morning they were all showing as not in stock!


 As of now they are all available!


----------



## Shars (Jul 14, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> By the time i went to the sephora app this morning they were all showing as not in stock!


  Are you on the Canadian site? They're still up on the US one.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 14, 2015)

I grabbed a few of the liquid lipsticks and the summer tote - I cannot wait to get them. I am having a seat after this... unless the Skinny Marsala palette comes back in stock on Nordstrom... then I swear I am having a big ole' seat.


----------



## gabzillaa (Jul 14, 2015)

anyone know when Chula, Magick, and Piaf are coming out?


----------



## User30 (Jul 14, 2015)

gabzillaa said:


> anyone know when Chula, Magick, and Piaf are coming out?


 Maybe one day this week?


----------



## User30 (Jul 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> Are you on the Canadian site? They're still up on the US one.


 Yes they're still up on the US website


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> Are you on the Canadian site? They're still up on the US one.


  Yep I was on the Canadian App. It does show a few in stock at my local store though, I wonder if theyll pull it from the back for me...yesterday they told me the 16th


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 14, 2015)

jesx33 said:


> Maybe one day this week?


I'm going to be obsessively checking until they pop up. I'm dying for Piaf lol


----------



## beauteblogueur (Jul 14, 2015)

I picked up Ayesha, Requiem and Echo, plus the LE Tattoo liner and Lock It Foundation in 42 (so excited about that, I've been wanting to try it for years but it's never been in stock when I've placed an order). I wish all the new stuff had been released at once. Ordering from Sephora is a bit difficult as I have to get a parcel forwarder to place the order. Would have been great to get it all in one order, but I've seen how long it takes for OOS items to be replenished so I figured I'd better not wait!

  Sorry for the annoying question, but I went back a bit and couldn't find the answer. Are the metallic lipsticks and the Mi Vida Loca palette slated for release this month, or are they coming later in the year? Seems like it was forever ago we saw swatches of the metallic LL's, but I can't seem to find any recent info on them.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 14, 2015)

beauteblogueur said:


> I picked up Ayesha, Requiem and Echo, plus the LE Tattoo liner and Lock It Foundation in 42 (so excited about that, I've been wanting to try it for years but it's never been in stock when I've placed an order). I wish all the new stuff had been released at once. Ordering from Sephora is a bit difficult as I have to get a parcel forwarder to place the order. Would have been great to get it all in one order, but I've seen how long it takes for OOS items to be replenished so I figured I'd better not wait!
> 
> Sorry for the annoying question, but I went back a bit and couldn't find the answer. Are the metallic lipsticks and the Mi Vida Loca palette slated for release this month, or are they coming later in the year? Seems like it was forever ago we saw swatches of the metallic LL's, but I can't seem to find any recent info on them.


Mi Vida Loca is set for the holiday releases, so probably October/November. The metallic shadows will be out on July 24th (I wish they came out today!) lol I was thinking the metallic lipsticks would come out with those since everything's part of the Metal crush collection, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> Maybe you can request a CP and have the person use your Sephora number so you still get the points?


  tnx for the idea but i think im gonna wait n get the sudded magick & the liquid ones by than you gals will be posting alot of swatches


----------



## beauteblogueur (Jul 14, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Mi Vida Loca is set for the holiday releases, so probably October/November. The metallic shadows will be out on July 24th (I wish they came out today!) lol I was thinking the metallic lipsticks would come out with those since everything's part of the Metal crush collection, so fingers crossed.


  Thank you! I figured the metallic LL's were paired up with the metallic shadows but since no one's been talking about them I wasn't sure. Hopefully they come out together on the 24th!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 14, 2015)

I hope so too! It doesn't seem like there's many of them coming out though so maybe they'll start off with a few metallics and see how they do before adding more colors? I know they used to have metallic ones because I have the Backstage Bambi one and they last just as long as the normal ones. Not sure why they got rid of them so quickly but glad they're coming back with new colors!


----------



## User30 (Jul 14, 2015)

I wonder what the mini holiday set will be? regular mini lipsticks or the metallic lipsticks


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm curious to see it this year too, because it's supposed to come with that full size lipstick in the white packaging right? Or was that just a lipstick that's being sold separately for the holidays? There's so much new stuff coming out, I can't keep up lol


----------



## Shars (Jul 14, 2015)

Bubek07 said:


> tnx for the idea but i think im gonna wait n get the sudded magick & the liquid ones by than you gals will be posting alot of swatches


  You're welcome! And seeing swatches first sounds like a better idea especially as you won't be able to test before you buy. Good luck!


----------



## User30 (Jul 14, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I'm curious to see it this year too, because it's supposed to come with that full size lipstick in the white packaging right? Or was that just a lipstick that's being sold separately for the holidays? There's so much new stuff coming out, I can't keep up lol


 I think so the holiday packaging for the studded kiss lipsticks are suppose to be white! There's so many new things coming out now I can't keep up!


----------



## LiliV (Jul 14, 2015)

I want Piaf and some of the metallic lipsticks too but if anything else comes out this month my wallet is going to run away. It's already hiding under the stove hissing at me


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 14, 2015)

And why the heck isn't Lolita II included with these? I was hoping we'd be surprised and it would pop up haha. I really am anxious to grab that one. It does say in the description of the liquid lipsticks that it will be coming soon, so who knows when that means.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> And why the heck isn't Lolita II included with these? I was hoping we'd be surprised and it would pop up haha. I really am anxious to grab that one. It does say in the description of the liquid lipsticks that it will be coming soon, so who knows when that means.


  I read somewhere Lolita 2 will be a LE shade coming for holiday! 
  But I wanted it now lol


----------



## LiliV (Jul 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I read somewhere Lolita 2 will be a LE shade coming for holiday!  But I wanted it now lol


  I can see this, after all the color difference hubbub they probably want to do a proper debut just for that shade. I want it too though I have the super super brown Lolita


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 14, 2015)

I ordered Lovesick from Sephora. I'll wait for more swatches before I pick up any more. I have 7 more on my wish list!


----------



## User30 (Jul 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I read somewhere Lolita 2 will be a LE shade coming for holiday!  But I wanted it now lol


 Do you know what color Lolita 2 will be?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2015)

jesx33 said:


> Do you know what color Lolita 2 will be?


  It will be the original color


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 14, 2015)

Doesnt seem like my store is giving up the goods, I called them because I want Exorcism and the app says there in and the girl told me they arent available for purchase...


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 14, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Doesnt seem like my store is giving up the goods, I called them because I want Exorcism and the app says there in and the girl told me they arent available for purchase...


  Did you try telling her they're online for purchase?

  Once I wanted to swatch UD's new blushes before buying. They were online for sale, and showed as in stock at my location... but they weren't out yet and the SA said she couldn't sell them to me. I explained they were already for purchase online so why wouldn't I be able to get them in store? So she ended up selling them to me! hth!


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 14, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Did you try telling her they're online for purchase?
> 
> Once I wanted to swatch UD's new blushes before buying. They were online for sale, and showed as in stock at my location... but they weren't out yet and the SA said she couldn't sell them to me. I explained they were already for purchase online so why wouldn't I be able to get them in store? So she ended up selling them to me! hth!


  I said that the app said they were  in stock...unfortunately they arent up for sale on the Canadian website yet (all x'd out) so I cant use it to my advantage lol


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I said that the app said they were  in stock...unfortunately they arent up for sale on the Canadian website yet (all x'd out) so I cant use it to my advantage lol


 Someone mentioned in the sephora forum That the Canada launch date is 28th??!!


----------



## User30 (Jul 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have the super brown Lolita too  It will be the original color


 First one?


----------



## slowlikehoney (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm hoping these eye shadows launch within these next few days. Or tomorrow because I'm impatient. I'm skipping the liquid lipsticks for now. I can't wait to see everyone's swatches, though!


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Someone mentioned in the sephora forum That the Canada launch date is 28th??!!


 Seriously??! That sucks. I've been hearing mixed things, end of the month, the 16th. Nothing is straight


----------



## User30 (Jul 14, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Seriously??! That sucks. I've been hearing mixed things, end of the month, the 16th. Nothing is straight


 There's never a set date for releases now!!


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 14, 2015)

jesx33 said:


> There's never a set date for releases now!!


 Yeah it's very annoying


----------



## Indieprincess (Jul 14, 2015)

Bought Ayeesha and Damned


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2015)

jesx33 said:


> First one?


  The very first time she ever released Lolita
  This.....


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 14, 2015)

Well crap, that's the one I have. Guess I don't need it lol

  Yeah I think the last thing that came out with a set date and time was the Jaclyn Hill Becca shimmering skin perfector and that was on the site right when it said it would be. I wish they would do that more often  Much less stress!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 15, 2015)

I finally bought a Studded Kiss lippie after looking at them for months. I went with Thin Lizzy since it looked different than what I already own.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jul 15, 2015)

When I asked the SA at the SJCP to call me when they came in I said I wanted Rosemary's Baby and Selektion. Now I look like the idiot. Haha


----------



## Melrose (Jul 15, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> When I asked the SA at the SJCP to call me when they came in I said I wanted Rosemary's Baby and Selektion. Now I look like the idiot. Haha


 Lol, don't worry you're not alone. I asked the SA at my JCP Sephora to call me for those colors as well. Even wrote it down for her on a notecard. Good thing she keeps up with all the latest makeup news and knows her stuff. She already knows about the name change. Otherwise she might think I was smoking something and just invented some random names :haha:


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jul 15, 2015)

Melrose said:


> Lol, don't worry you're not alone. I asked the SA at my JCP Sephora to call me for those colors as well. Even wrote it down for her on a notecard. Good thing she keeps up with all the latest makeup news and knows her stuff. She already knows about the name change. Otherwise she might think I was smoking something and just invented some random names :haha:


  Apparently these girls don't keep up because I just called and they have DD. I'm about to run out the door. Haha


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 15, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> Apparently these girls don't keep up because I just called and they have DD. I'm about to run out the door. Haha


  Cant wait to get my hands on DD. Hope you post some swatches!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 15, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Cant wait to get my hands on DD. Hope you post some swatches!


 It's up for Canada!!


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 15, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It's up for Canada!!


  thanks, im ordering now with my sister texting me what she wants lol.
  idk which to get!


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 15, 2015)

im so annoyed, i wanted to make a purchase and use a sephora "store credit" card and its saying i cant because im canadian...


----------



## thebloomroom (Jul 15, 2015)

Whoops I ordered 5. I dont think I can wait until the 15% off sale lol


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 15, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> Whoops I ordered 5. I dont think I can wait until the 15% off sale lol


  lol dont blame you...
  i think im only gonna wait for the VIB sale for shades like noseferatu and witches but idk...




  so i called the rouge line and she said yes the store closest to me have a few of the LLs and since theyre online now they should sell it to me if its there...

  I called my store and asked the fella if they have the new KVD LLs he went to check and said they have the metal crush shadows and the new regular matte lipsticks not the LLs...i was like uhhhm what?






  They are all over the place I think i need to just go in store


----------



## thebloomroom (Jul 15, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> lol dont blame you...
> i think im only gonna wait for the VIB sale for shades like noseferatu and witches but idk...
> 
> 
> ...


  Omg-- I just remembered I got a $200 award at work that we can redeem in e-certificates and Sephora is on that list. Gonna re-puchase and it'll be free  Now I don't feel bad at all! LOL


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jul 15, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> im so annoyed, i wanted to make a purchase and use a sephora "store credit" card and its saying i cant because im canadian...


  That's discrimination! Haha. I better not tell them I'm Russian.


----------



## Msgyal (Jul 15, 2015)

Any NC 50's and up, please post pictures especially of   Exorcism and damned please.


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 15, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> Omg-- I just remembered I got a $200 award at work that we can redeem in e-certificates and Sephora is on that list. Gonna re-puchase and it'll be free  Now I don't feel bad at all! LOL
> gotta love giftcards!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *TwiggyPop*
> ...


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 15, 2015)

FINALLY got my hands on a few...Exorcism for myself and Exorcism and Echo for my sister, It wasnt easy and Im going to write an email to sephora.


----------



## jenise (Jul 15, 2015)

Lovesick, Ayesha, and BNA!


----------



## LiliV (Jul 15, 2015)

jenise said:


> Lovesick, Ayesha, and BNA!


  I can't wait to get Ayesha, I love how it's dusty but still a full on darker purple, very unique. I'm contemplating Lovesick too!


----------



## jenise (Jul 15, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I can't wait to get Ayesha, I love how it's dusty but still a full on darker purple, very unique. I'm contemplating Lovesick too!


 Yes so unique!


----------



## jravae (Jul 15, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> Whoops I ordered 5. I dont think I can wait until the 15% off sale lol


Is there a sale coming up? I tried searching but couldn't find any info.


----------



## jenise (Jul 15, 2015)

jravae said:


> Is there a sale coming up? I tried searching but couldn't find any info.


 Not until November


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 15, 2015)

Ugh, I want the new Studded Kiss lippies to come out. Mercy and Magick will be mine.


----------



## Odelia (Jul 15, 2015)

Darn!  Bow N Arrow was out of stock :'( I grabbed Ayesha and Requim though!  Can't wait to try them out!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hmmm I might need Lovesick now. My Ayesha and Requiem should be ere tomorrow!


----------



## LiliV (Jul 15, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Hmmm I might need Lovesick now. My Ayesha and Requiem should be ere tomorrow!


  Ahh mine too! I literally just got the email. I love when the Rouge 3 day really is 3 day, usually I order on a Thurs or Fri so it takes longer than 3 days


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2015)

Update


----------



## Melrose (Jul 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Update


 Thanks Dolly! Can't wait to see them all in store.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> My prediction was correct lol


Thank you for posting this! I also suspected that Double Dare was possibly Rosemary's Baby so it's nice to get a confirmation from the official instagram page. My order for Double Dare is supposed to be here tommorrow so I can't wait to wear it as Rosemary's Baby was at the top of my want list!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Thank you for posting this! I also suspected that Double Dare was possibly Rosemary's Baby so it's nice to get a confirmation from the official instagram page. My order for Double Dare is supposed to be here tommorrow so I can't wait to wear it as Rosemary's Baby was at the top of my want list!
> You are welcome.
> Please post swatches. I will eventually get the 10 on my list..I may start off slow lol
> 
> ...


  Me too, that will be a swatch-fest day for me lol


----------



## LiliV (Jul 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Update


  I'm glad they finally made an official announcement about the name thing! So many people were looking for Rosemary's Baby, I'm glad I got Double Dare lol I wonder why they only released a few of the new shades in store instead of all at once


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 15, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Ahh mine too! I literally just got the email. I love when the Rouge 3 day really is 3 day, usually I order on a Thurs or Fri so it takes longer than 3 days


haha I know me too! I'm always like "well that's a waste of fast shipping" because it's usually Thursday when I order lol


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 15, 2015)

This is Exorcism on me...not sure how I feel yet


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 15, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> This is Exorcism on me...not sure how I feel yet


I think it looks great on you!!


----------



## cupcake28 (Jul 15, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> This is Exorcism on me...not sure how I feel yet


  I love it on you!  It looks perfect!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jul 15, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Cant wait to get my hands on DD. Hope you post some swatches!


  So I went to Sephora and the girl told me she couldn't sell them to me because they're not set to go out until tomorrow. I told her I called in the morning and the SA said she had DD, but not Lovesick and that customer service said that if its online they can sell it on the floor. Another girl came up and asked if I was the one who called in the morning and when I said yes she said she had DD and Lovesick waiting for me at the register. WOOOO!! They did not want to mess with me today, I made a special trip in there just for the lippies when I should've been getting things organized for our trip.   And I meant to post swatches before I went to bed, but I packed my makeup deep in the inner Burroughs of my suitcase. I usually wrap it up in a bunch of clothes, don't want to break anything! Haha. Now I really have to get to bed, I'm supposed to wake up in two hours. *facepalm*


----------



## Indieprincess (Jul 15, 2015)

Msgyal said:


> Any NC 50's and up, please post pictures especially of   Exorcism and damned please.


  With my summertime tan I'm NC50 and while I don't have any pictures, Exorcism is truly beautiful, you won't regret buying it.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 16, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> This is Exorcism on me...not sure how I feel yet


I love it! of course, I do love a bold lip on pretty much everyone


----------



## Ozymandias (Jul 16, 2015)

Metal crush shadows are up. Is anyone getting one (or more)?


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 16, 2015)

I ordered them all. I've been so excited for these. No self control lmao. Will definitely swatch and post here when they come in!!!


----------



## LiliV (Jul 16, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> This is Exorcism on me...not sure how I feel yet


  Really pretty! I saw some swatches after I ordered where it looked more muted and I was like oh no but I love how dark it is!


----------



## Heidi K (Jul 16, 2015)

I just kinda want the one called Danzig. Because Glenn.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 16, 2015)

It looks like the pink, the darker purple, and the orange aren't on the site. We've seen pics of 13 shades and there's only 10. Which is good because now I'm broke, but I wonder when those are going to come out now ...


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 16, 2015)

Got my lippies today!! Some swatches!!!


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 16, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> I love it on you!  It looks perfect!


  thanks!!


----------



## thebloomroom (Jul 16, 2015)

jravae said:


> Is there a sale coming up? I tried searching but couldn't find any info.


  No, just the same one every winter is what I meant-- like I could probably wait a few months to get these but i dont want to!


  Ugh at them releasing the becca sample a day too late smh!


----------



## thebloomroom (Jul 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Got my lippies today!! Some swatches!!!


  Susperia is closer to LUV than I expected.. hopefully they pull differently when I'm wearing them or Susperia will have to go back!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 16, 2015)

​ UPDATE @katvondbeauty 1. Rosmemary's Baby ️ is now called DOUBLE DARE available online 2.Selektion ️ is now called BELOVED  This shade is not available yet online, We will update!! ​


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 16, 2015)

soooo apparently the studded lipsticks are up & i dont see them on the web page


----------



## Sabrunka (Jul 16, 2015)

Bubek07 said:


> soooo apparently the studded lipsticks are up & i dont see them on the web page


  Where did you hear that from? I know the eyeshadows went up today, but no lipsticks!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2015)

KVD Metal Crush swatches via lipstickittty












  also via Lipstickittty...I can't get over how pretty Plan 9 is in this pic!!!



  Halo, Plan 9
  Piaf, NaYeon


----------



## Shars (Jul 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> KVD Metal Crush swatches via lipstickittty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Those shadows are absolutely stunning! I wonder if you could depot them easily. Would be a great alternative to my UD Electric Palette.


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 16, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Where did you hear that from? I know the eyeshadows went up today, but no lipsticks!


  i think i saw it somewhere cant find it on my instagram feed atm
  sooooooo much stuff going on atm i might have missread it


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 16, 2015)

I can't rest until Thrasher is mine.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 16, 2015)

You guys, Requiem is EVERYTHANNNNG. lol I love Ayesha too but this is seriously going to be my new go-to color. I love it!!


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 16, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> You guys, Requiem is EVERYTHANNNNG. lol I love Ayesha too but this is seriously going to be my new go-to color. I love it!!


  Love it on you! very pretty


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> You guys, Requiem is EVERYTHANNNNG. lol I love Ayesha too but this is seriously going to be my new go-to color. I love it!!


  You totally sold me on Requiem! Gorgeous on you


----------



## jenise (Jul 16, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> You guys, Requiem is EVERYTHANNNNG. lol I love Ayesha too but this is seriously going to be my new go-to color. I love it!!


 Adding to the list!


----------



## LiliV (Jul 16, 2015)

They're here!  L-R, Requiem, Ayesha, Double Dare, Exorcism


----------



## sagehen (Jul 16, 2015)

My box of lipsticks was delivered at home...HOW am I going to make it through the rest of this day?!? All these swatches I am seeing has me antsy lol


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 16, 2015)

I ordered Ayesha and Iggy I'm excited for Ayesha looks unique to my collection.


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 16, 2015)

All these photos of Ayesha are great, it looks like a unique colour, im picking it up tonight!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> You totally sold me on Requiem! Gorgeous on you


Thank you both!! I haven't loved a lip color like this in a long time haha.

  I'm so anxious for the shadows to get here now, I hate that I have to wait through the weekend lol!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


  Need, Need, Need & Need lmao
  Thanks for the swatches


----------



## Shleeface (Jul 16, 2015)

Ordered two that showed up today and I'm definitely picking up a couple more tomorrow. Ayesha and requiem


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2015)

Swatches provided by sarafinakain on IG


----------



## Mayanas (Jul 16, 2015)

I went to Sephoraijcp and got Doubledare and Lovesick  they didnt have BnA and Ayesha


----------



## Mayanas (Jul 16, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> You guys, Requiem is EVERYTHANNNNG. lol I love Ayesha too but this is seriously going to be my new go-to color. I love it!!


  I love it.


----------



## LiliV (Jul 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Swatches provided by sarafinakain on IG


  Piaf looks so brown here! Now I don't know if I want it lol


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 16, 2015)

LiliV said:


> They're here!  L-R, Requiem, Ayesha, Double Dare, Exorcism


 I can't wait to get double dare! Looks so good. I think my store is getting it tomorrow!    I called ahead and went in to my Sephora,I purchased Ayesha and Lovesick (the latter being a last minute impulse decision) and my sister picked up Ayesha, lovesick, bow n arrow, melancholia and requiem. I can't wait to pick up dd and mother. Not sure if there are any other must haves. My store also had 4 of the new metal crush shadows out and they look beautiful!


----------



## Mayanas (Jul 16, 2015)

Temptalia has a few swatches up






  http://www.temptalia.com/swatch-gallery


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 16, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Piaf looks so brown here! Now I don't know if I want it lol


My thoughts exactly! That was the one I was sure I wanted from the new Studded Kiss shades and now I'm not so sure.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Jul 17, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Piaf looks so brown here! Now I don't know if I want it lol


  I was expecting something much more grey. I wanted it and Plan 9, but I'm thinking I might pass on both for now in favor of the metallic shadows and lipsticks.   Requiem looks so amazing in everyone's swatches! It reminds me a bit of Illamasqua's Posture, one of my all-time fave lipsticks. Really can't wait to get my hands on it now.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 17, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Piaf looks so brown here! Now I don't know if I want it lol


  It does, but that could be due to lighting.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 17, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> You guys, Requiem is EVERYTHANNNNG. lol I love Ayesha too but this is seriously going to be my new go-to color. I love it!!


OMG. Love this! You are making me wish my dry lips didn't hate the everlasting liquid lipsticks. But I just can't deal. They are like paste. Beautiful, moisture stealing paste.


----------



## User30 (Jul 17, 2015)

When will the lipstick be available online?


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 17, 2015)

Beloved is up on sephora


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 17, 2015)

jesx33 said:


> When will the lipstick be available online?


I'm guessing any day now - the liquid lipsticks came out and then the eyeshadows were a few days later - I wish they would just do it all at once so I don't have to keep checking haha


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 17, 2015)

Wearing Lovesick today! It was an impulse decision but im glad I picked it up! I don't have many colours like it and it's a pretty everyday colour I'm going to pick up Double Dare and another today probably (or tomorrow) I have them on 48hr hold. Can't wait for them!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 17, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Wearing Lovesick today! It was an impulse decision but im glad I picked it up! I don't have many colours like it and it's a pretty everyday colour I'm going to pick up Double Dare and another today probably (or tomorrow) I have them on 48hr hold. Can't wait for them!


 I *love* that on you.


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 17, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Wearing Lovesick today! It was an impulse decision but im glad I picked it up! I don't have many colours like it and it's a pretty everyday colour I'm going to pick up Double Dare and another today probably (or tomorrow) I have them on 48hr hold. Can't wait for them!


   You look stunning. I gave up on loveskick but i think it might look nice on me after seeing u.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 17, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I'm guessing any day now - the liquid lipsticks came out and then the eyeshadows were a few days later - I wish they would just do it all at once so I don't have to keep checking haha


  Same! I want a couple of them. Sigh. My SiJCP that gets everything in early still doesn't have them. 

Also, With the new "berry" theme in sephora, they finally put out SOME of the liquid lipsticks (the dark shades) and all of the shadows. So weird how sephora does this in-store business. All the LLs are up for purchase online but taking forever to show up in stores.


----------



## phoebeloves (Jul 17, 2015)

Double Dare and Bow and Arrow pull VERY brown on me. Im a little disappointed. I hope once I put a full face of makeup on they will look better.


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 17, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Same! I want a couple of them. Sigh. My SiJCP that gets everything in early still doesn't have them.
> 
> Also, With the new "berry" theme in sephora, they finally put out SOME of the liquid lipsticks (the dark shades) and all of the shadows. So weird how sephora does this in-store business. All the LLs are up for purchase online but taking forever to show up in stores.
> its either taking a while for them to be in store or they just dont want to sell it to us yet! like the store i usually go to
> ...


  Thanks! I didnt think Id be able to pull it off because i dont usually like lighter shades on me but I really like it!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 17, 2015)

I received Double Dare in the mail yesterday and finally tried it on today! I took a lip swatch photo on my iPhone but I didn't like how it was turning out (I'm very picky about my photos) so I gave up, lol. It looks very similar to Temptalia's swatch on my lips, however, I don't think it looks anything like the Rosemary's Baby swatch Kat Von D originally posted, even though she said it was just renamed from Rosemary's Baby without mentioning any change in the color itself. However, it's a very beautiful color and I love it so it's definitely a color I would repurchase once I run out.


----------



## jenise (Jul 17, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I received Double Dare in the mail yesterday and finally tried it on today! I took a lip swatch photo on my iPhone but I didn't like how it was turning out (I'm very picky about my photos) so I gave up, lol. It looks very similar to Temptalia's swatch on my lips, however, I don't think it looks anything like the Rosemary's Baby swatch Kat Von D originally posted, even though she said it was just renamed from Rosemary's Baby without mentioning any change in the color itself. However, it's a very beautiful color and I love it so it's definitely a color I would repurchase once I run out.


 Majority of the lip swatches KVD posted are not very accurate


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 17, 2015)

jenise said:


> Majority of the lip swatches KVD posted are not very accurate


 Yeah I thought the same too!! None of the Lip swatches actually resemble the correct shade at all!!


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 17, 2015)

jenise said:


> Majority of the lip swatches KVD posted are not very accurate


  I totally agree. thats one of the reasons im having a hard time deciding what to pick up


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah I thought the same too!! None of the Lip swatches actually resemble the correct shade at all!!


  I unfortunately have to agree for the most part. I feel like the creator / owner of a brand should have some pretty reliable swatches!


----------



## LiliV (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm wearing Requiem today. It goes on super pastel but once it dries it gets darker/the purple gets stronger, at least on me. It reminds me of the tone of Lime Crime Cashmere but with a purple base. I think this will look so pretty w a smokey eye


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 17, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


  it looks fab on you!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 17, 2015)

jenise said:


> Majority of the lip swatches KVD posted are not very accurate


I was considering ordering a few more colors online without seeing them in person first but one of the Sephora's near me has some colors in stock so I'm just going to swatch the colors I'm interested in, especially since I'm on the fence about colors like Bow N' Arrow and the patchiness I've seen in colors like Exorcism in other people's swatches.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 17, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I was considering ordering a few more colors online without seeing them in person first but one of the Sephora's near me has some colors in stock so I'm just going to swatch the colors I'm interested in, especially since I'm on the fence about colors like Bow N' Arrow and the patchiness I've seen in colors like Exorcism in other people's swatches.


  When I swatched Exorcism on my lips / hand at sephora with their little tester doe-foot wands it applied pretty patchily. However, the SA said the doe-foot of the tester wand and the actual one of the product were a bit different in material and that it shouldn't be streaky/patchy on me when I apply with the actual lipstick. I have to say this is pretty true! I don't really have patchiness issues on lip application. HTH!!


----------



## LiliV (Jul 17, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> it looks fab on you!


  Thanks!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 17, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> When I swatched Exorcism on my lips / hand at sephora with their little tester doe-foot wands it applied pretty patchily. However, the SA said the doe-foot of the tester wand and the actual one of the product were a bit different in material and that it shouldn't be streaky/patchy on me when I apply with the actual lipstick. I have to say this is pretty true! I don't really have patchiness issues on lip application. HTH!!


Thanks for sharing your experience in regards to the performance of the tester and sale versions of Exorcism. I probably would have reconsidered purchasing the color if I had gone to the store and used the tester if it applied patchy due to the difference in the material of the doe-foot applicator (had you not said anything, no one would have really known there was a difference). I really like the color so I'm just going to order it online.


----------



## thebloomroom (Jul 17, 2015)

bow and arrow looks so much browner than i remember, i think ill end up sending it back


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 17, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I'm going to pick up Double Dare and another today probably (or tomorrow) I have them on 48hr hold. Can't wait for them!


  I love Lovesick on you.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 17, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


  Beautiful!


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 17, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> This is Exorcism on me...not sure how I feel yet


I picked up Exorcism last night also but have yet to try it on my lips. I liked the colour it dried down to on my hand swatch though. I think it looks great on you @thefbomb!


----------



## cuttygurl (Jul 17, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> You guys, Requiem is EVERYTHANNNNG. lol I love Ayesha too but this is seriously going to be my new go-to color. I love it!!


  I need this one in my life!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 17, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


Love it on you! This color is seriously my new fave lol


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 17, 2015)

My Thin Lizzy lipstick came today. I'm surprised that more people don't talk about this color! It's the perfect shade of rust red and it's matte yet it still has shimmer. Amazing.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jul 17, 2015)

I haven't been able to do my swatches for you guys yet, but it looks like you already have a few swatches of DD and Lovesick.   [@]laurennnxox[/@] Whereabouts in Florida are you? I'm in Cocoa Beach right now, but we're going to Orlando tomorrow.


----------



## LiliV (Jul 17, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Love it on you! This color is seriously my new fave lol





Vandekamp said:


> Beautiful!


  Thanks ladies!  I'm wearing Double Dare tonight I really love this shade! Such an easy alternative to a full on red. It reminds me of something but I can't think what lol


----------



## Mayanas (Jul 17, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I'm wearing Requiem today. It goes on super pastel but once it dries it gets darker/the purple gets stronger, at least on me. It reminds me of the tone of Lime Crime Cashmere but with a purple base. I think this will look so pretty w a smokey eye


   I love it. You look so pretty.


----------



## Mayanas (Jul 17, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Thanks ladies!  I'm wearing Double Dare tonight I really love this shade! Such an easy alternative to a full on red. It reminds me of something but I can't think what lol


   Again ... Beautiful.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 17, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> I haven't been able to do my swatches for you guys yet, but it looks like you already have a few swatches of DD and Lovesick.   [@]laurennnxox[/@] Whereabouts in Florida are you? I'm in Cocoa Beach right now, but we're going to Orlando tomorrow.


  I'm in Tallahasse! About 5ish hours from Orlando. Sounds fun! Orlando has some great outlets and you should definitely check out the CCO there too


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jul 17, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I'm in Tallahasse! About 5ish hours from Orlando. Sounds fun! Orlando has some great outlets and you should definitely check out the CCO there too


  I'm planning on going to the Estée Lauder and Lancôme outlets. I'm so excited!! We'll be at Disney for 7 days so I'll only be 15 minutes from the outlet mall.


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 17, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I love Lovesick on you.


 Thank you!  





DMcG9 said:


> I picked up Exorcism last night also but have yet to try it on my lips. I liked the colour it dried down to on my hand swatch though. I think it looks great on you @thefbomb !


 I'm sure exorcism will look fabulous on you!


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 17, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


  You are rocking it! This color is perfection on you! Wish I had seen this pic before I placed my Sephora order. I think I should have picked this one up before Lovesick.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 17, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


You look so pretty here!!!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 18, 2015)

The description for the liquid lipstick version of Lolita has been changed to "chestnut rose" rather than "dusty rose" on Sephora's website. I think since many people have complained about the latter versions of the liquid lipstick being more brown than the original version, they decided to change the description so people won't feel like the description is misleading.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 18, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> I'm planning on going to the Estée Lauder and Lancôme outlets. I'm so excited!! We'll be at Disney for 7 days so I'll only be 15 minutes from the outlet mall.


  I am excited for you! Have you been to Disney before? I applaud you for going in the summer time. It's hot beyond all belief. Hydrate, hydrate, hydrate!! And the shopping in orlando is pretty good too!  let us know if you pick up any good deals at the outlets!


----------



## LiliV (Jul 18, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> I love it. You look so pretty.





Mayanas said:


> Again ... Beautiful.





bunnypoet said:


> You are rocking it! This color is perfection on you! Wish I had seen this pic before I placed my Sephora order. I think I should have picked this one up before Lovesick.





pandorablack said:


> You look so pretty here!!!


  Thank you!


----------



## Sabrunka (Jul 18, 2015)

Here are swatches I took in natural daylight of lovesick, mother and bow & arrow, in that order from top to bottom!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I am excited for you! Have you been to Disney before? I applaud you for going in the summer time. It's hot beyond all belief. Hydrate, hydrate, hydrate!! And the shopping in orlando is pretty good too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I went for the first time in April and I was dying. I don't do well with heat to begin with, but omg. We drove by the outlets and my husband just looked at me and was like, "No!" We were visiting my brother in law that week too, so I made him take me to a Sephora LOL


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jul 18, 2015)

oh snap!!! glad i foound this thread cuz i've been lookin up swatches for the new lippies!! my jcp sephora had em in a few wks ago n i got exorcism which i loooove!! im bout to order mother and either ayesha or susperia...tryin to decide now...


----------



## Mayanas (Jul 18, 2015)

I used DD today and I LOVE IT.  Is Amazing


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 18, 2015)

My sephora finally has them all! They're not all out yet. I picked up Beloved and Requiem. I didn't think I'd like the later, but [@]LiliV[/@] looked so beautiful in it-- totally sold me!   I think I'm set on these for a while now. I now have DD, lovesick, exorcism, beloved, and requiem. (In addition to my old shades too!)


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 18, 2015)

I've never really gotten makeup compliments before, but I've gotten over 10 today because of Thin Lizzy. Even a customer of mine who works for Chanel (she's something important, but I don't remember her title) loved it and asked who it was by.  This is after 9 hours and no reapplication. I've eaten and drank 2-3 coffees! My foundation is faded and patchy as hell, but the lipstick has stayed!


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> My sephora finally has them all! They're not all out yet. I picked up Beloved and Requiem. I didn't think I'd like the later, but [@]LiliV[/@] looked so beautiful in it-- totally sold me!   I think I'm set on these for a while now. I now have DD, lovesick, exorcism, beloved, and requiem. (In addition to my old shades too!)


 I want beloved but can't get my hands on it yet, good picks!


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 18, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I've never really gotten makeup compliments before, but I've gotten over 10 today because of Thin Lizzy. Even a customer of mine who works for Chanel (she's something important, but I don't remember her title) loved it and asked who it was by.  This is after 9 hours and no reapplication. I've eaten and drank 2-3 coffees! My foundation is faded and patchy as hell, but the lipstick has stayed!


 You should be getting compliments because that looks beautiful on you!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 18, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I want beloved but can't get my hands on it yet, good picks!


  I got lucky. My store just got shipment today with the few shades they were missing. I jumped on them real quick :lol:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I got lucky. My store just got shipment today with the few shades they were missing. I jumped on them real quick


  yayyy  lucky u!


----------



## jravae (Jul 18, 2015)

Anaphora said:


>


  So beautiful! I hadn't considered Thin Lizzy, but it looks stunning on you. I will have to check it out.


----------



## LiliV (Jul 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> My sephora finally has them all! They're not all out yet. I picked up Beloved and Requiem. I didn't think I'd like the later, but [@]LiliV[/@] looked so beautiful in it-- totally sold me!   I think I'm set on these for a while now. I now have DD, lovesick, exorcism, beloved, and requiem. (In addition to my old shades too!)


  Aww I'm glad you picked it up! I think it's a really unique shade I'm sure you'll love it!   





Anaphora said:


> I've never really gotten makeup compliments before, but I've gotten over 10 today because of Thin Lizzy. Even a customer of mine who works for Chanel (she's something important, but I don't remember her title) loved it and asked who it was by.  This is after 9 hours and no reapplication. I've eaten and drank 2-3 coffees! My foundation is faded and patchy as hell, but the lipstick has stayed!


  Very pretty shade on you!


----------



## jravae (Jul 18, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> oh snap!!! glad i foound this thread cuz i've been lookin up swatches for the new lippies!! my jcp sephora had em in a few wks ago n i got exorcism which i loooove!! im bout to order mother and either ayesha or susperia...tryin to decide now...


  That is so pretty-you could model these lipsticks! Is this right after you applied it or did you top it with a gloss? Most of the other pics I've seen have looked more matte.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jul 18, 2015)

u know whaaaat i think i added a dark gloss from mac allure collection (the one wit the water drop packaging) on top!


----------



## armeonicx (Jul 18, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> My Thin Lizzy lipstick came today. I'm surprised that more people don't talk about this color! It's the perfect shade of rust red and it's matte yet it still has shimmer. Amazing.


  Yes! I like to sometimes layer this on top of Limecrime's Salem. I want to pick up Gothica too. Those two are the perfect shades for laying.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 18, 2015)

Here are some quick lip and hand swatches of the two new shades I got.  I'm sorry the lighting is quite a bit different in both photos of my lip-swatches. I was facing an open window and fighting the sun-- it kept going behind clouds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Requiem is super unique to all of my lipsticks. It might even look pretty mixed with either love sick or double dare. It looks a tad darker in my hand-swatch. But it definitely dries darker than it appears in the tube. I'm glad I tried it out.

  Left: Beloved / Right: Requiem 







  ^ Beloved 




  ^Requiem 





  These are all of my shades I own so far! I'm loving her formula. I reach for these more than all of my liquid lipsticks. With the only exception being DOC's Kiss of Fire. I think that one is hands down my favorite LL. It's one of my go-to going out lipsticks.

  Anyway, Left to right: Exorcism, outlaw, Bauhau5, L.U.V, Beloved, Double Dare, Lovesick, & Requiem. (Taken w/ a flash!)


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Here are some quick lip and hand swatches of the two new shades I got.  I'm sorry the lighting is quite a bit different in both photos of my lip-swatches. I was facing an open window and fighting the sun-- it kept going behind clouds. :sweat:   Requiem is super unique to all of my lipsticks. It might even look pretty mixed with either love sick or double dare. It looks a tad darker in my hand-swatch. But it definitely dries darker than it appears in the tube. I'm glad I tried it out.  Left: Beloved / Right: Requiem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hey, I didn't know you finally got Kiss of Fire! Isn't it to die for?


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 18, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Hey, I didn't know you finally got Kiss of Fire! Isn't it to die for?


  Yes!! I did. I got it a while back when they re-stocked everything for Black Rose (is that what it's called?) I passed on BR because I was worried it would look like Vampira on me, and I disliked Vampira very much. It's so wonderful! Something about it. It's no ordinary red. I'm so glad you recommended it to me!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Yes!! I did. I got it a while back when they re-stocked everything for Black Rose (is that what it's called?) I passed on BR because I was worried it would look like Vampira on me, and I disliked Vampira very much. It's so wonderful! Something about it. It's no ordinary red. I'm so glad you recommended it to me!


  Vampire was horrible on me. Both color and formula, oddly. I love Black Rose , though. I'm glad you love Kiss of Fire.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jul 18, 2015)

that kiss of fire is goooorge!! i've yet to try DOC


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 18, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Vampire was horrible on me. Both color and formula, oddly. I love Black Rose , though. I'm glad you love Kiss of Fire.


  Yeah, I really disliked that one! I returned that faster than the blink of an eye. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  KoF is great! I also picked up pinky promise which is really nice too. I wish they had more colors!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 18, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> that kiss of fire is goooorge!! i've yet to try DOC








 Next restock you need to try them!!


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Here are some quick lip and hand swatches of the two new shades I got.  I'm sorry the lighting is quite a bit different in both photos of my lip-swatches. I was facing an open window and fighting the sun-- it kept going behind clouds. :sweat:   Requiem is super unique to all of my lipsticks. It might even look pretty mixed with either love sick or double dare. It looks a tad darker in my hand-swatch. But it definitely dries darker than it appears in the tube. I'm glad I tried it out.  Left: Beloved / Right: Requiem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Damn, I should've got requiem, my sister told me to get it but I wasn't so sure, looks so good here and in all these swatches. You are rocking beloved too!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 18, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Damn, I should've got requiem, my sister told me to get it but I wasn't so sure, looks so good here and in all these swatches. You are rocking beloved too!


  Thank you! It's a neat color.  Luckily it's perm! You can always go back and get it.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 18, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> that kiss of fire is goooorge!! i've yet to try DOC


  Do it, do it. oke:


----------



## Mayanas (Jul 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Here are some quick lip and hand swatches of the two new shades I got.  I'm sorry the lighting is quite a bit different in both photos of my lip-swatches. I was facing an open window and fighting the sun-- it kept going behind clouds. :sweat:   Requiem is super unique to all of my lipsticks. It might even look pretty mixed with either love sick or double dare. It looks a tad darker in my hand-swatch. But it definitely dries darker than it appears in the tube. I'm glad I tried it out.  Left: Beloved / Right: Requiem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They look amazing on you.


----------



## blondie929 (Jul 19, 2015)

I saw a picture of Nyx round lipstick in power next to requiem and it looks like a dupe I don't remember where I saw the pic I think I just googled requiem dupe lol


----------



## CarlaSouza (Jul 19, 2015)

blondie929 said:


> I saw a picture of Nyx round lipstick in power next to requiem and it looks like a dupe I don't remember where I saw the pic I think I just googled requiem dupe lol


  It was posted at dupethat's IG:


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 19, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Here are some quick lip and hand swatches of the two new shades I got.  I'm sorry the lighting is quite a bit different in both photos of my lip-swatches. I was facing an open window and fighting the sun-- it kept going behind clouds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  thank you i need beloved & double dare


p.s. does anyone have mother & beloved to compare


----------



## blondie929 (Jul 19, 2015)

CarlaSouza said:


> It was posted at dupethat's IG:


  Isn't it crazy how identical the color looks I think I might have power too lol


----------



## Mayanas (Jul 19, 2015)

I used Lovesick today and is OK. Is cool, and drier than DD.


----------



## jenise (Jul 19, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> I used Lovesick today and is OK. Is cool, and drier than DD.


 Yeah I didn't love it on me turned into a weied hot pink color! But looks amazing mixed with requiem


----------



## Mayanas (Jul 19, 2015)

jenise said:


> Yeah I didn't love it on me turned into a weied hot pink color! But looks amazing mixed with requiem


  On me look like a purple, lavender or something but no pink. i didnt get Requiem my store didnt have it.


----------



## Mayanas (Jul 19, 2015)

CarlaSouza said:


> It was posted at dupethat's IG:


   @jenise my Lovesick looks like this ( the right side)


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 19, 2015)

jenise said:


> Yeah I didn't love it on me turned into a weied hot pink color! But looks amazing mixed with requiem


  ohhh, I'm going to try this!!


----------



## LiliV (Jul 19, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Here are some quick lip and hand swatches of the two new shades I got.  I'm sorry the lighting is quite a bit different in both photos of my lip-swatches. I was facing an open window and fighting the sun-- it kept going behind clouds. :sweat:   Requiem is super unique to all of my lipsticks. It might even look pretty mixed with either love sick or double dare. It looks a tad darker in my hand-swatch. But it definitely dries darker than it appears in the tube. I'm glad I tried it out.  Left: Beloved / Right: Requiem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You look gorgeous in both of these!


----------



## Shars (Jul 19, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Here are some quick lip and hand swatches of the two new shades I got.  I'm sorry the lighting is quite a bit different in both photos of my lip-swatches. I was facing an open window and fighting the sun-- it kept going behind clouds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LOVE Requiem on you!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 20, 2015)

Shars said:


> LOVE Requiem on you!


  Thanks! It's one of my more unique liquid lipstick shades. (I'm boring, I know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 20, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I'm sure exorcism will look fabulous on you!


I finally tried it on and while it is dark, I am not offended by it (in the sense that I think it looks bad). I think I just have my summer eyes on so I am not used to darker shades at the moment. What I did realize is that I have to work on steadying my hand for applying darker liquid lipstick colours because any wobble is visible from a mile away. lol
  I got the Bite Beauty maple matte Sugared Maple lipstick and love that colour. It's pretty close to MAC's Rebel but this one does smell like maple syrup so it's a one off I am willing to keep. I am actually going to keep the box it came in too which is something I never do. It has a beautiful graphic of colourful maple leaves on it.


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 20, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Here are some quick lip and hand swatches of the two new shades I got.  I'm sorry the lighting is quite a bit different in both photos of my lip-swatches. I was facing an open window and fighting the sun-- it kept going behind clouds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These look so pretty on you, Lauren. I think Requiem is starting to look like I hoped BnA originally would be. Now that I see BnA described as "fawn nude" on the Sephora, I understand why it looks brown. I just don't know how KVD's swatches made it look not brown. Filter, natural lip colour, use of a lip liner? Oh well, whatever.


----------



## Shars (Jul 20, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Thanks! It's one of my more unique liquid lipstick shades. (I'm boring, I know!
> 
> ...


  Lol! It's only unique these days. 3 years back we didn't have those kind of shades available so widely on the market.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 20, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> These look so pretty on you, Lauren. I think Requiem is starting to look like I hoped BnA originally would be. Now that I see BnA described as "fawn nude" on the Sephora, I understand why it looks brown. I just don't know how KVD's swatches made it look not brown. Filter, natural lip colour, use of a lip liner? Oh well, whatever.


  Thank you! Yeah when I swatched BnA in person I was like ".......... no." lol! it looked straight up brown on my fair skin. Not even how I would really picture a  "fawn nude." Who knows how she made it look that in her swatch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm happy with my picks though! I think requiem and lovesick will be pretty mixed, too.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 20, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> These look so pretty on you, Lauren. I think Requiem is starting to look like I hoped BnA originally would be. Now that I see BnA described as "fawn nude" on the Sephora, I understand why it looks brown. I just don't know how KVD's swatches made it look not brown. Filter, natural lip colour, use of a lip liner? Oh well, whatever.


  I'm 99% sure she uses filters, which makes no sense.  Piaf looks more grey in her swatch than others, Plan 9 looks cooler and more blue, Bow and Arrow looks more mauve, etc.  I think everything is cooler in her swatches.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 20, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I'm 99% sure she uses filters, which makes no sense.  Piaf looks more grey in her swatch than others, Plan 9 looks cooler and more blue, Bow and Arrow looks more mauve, etc.  I think everything is cooler in her swatches.


  Yeah, I'm confused. I could have sworn somewhere I read that she does her best to post accurate lip swatches in normal lights... but I could have been dreaming.


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 20, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I finally tried it on and while it is dark, I am not offended by it (in the sense that I think it looks bad). I think I just have my summer eyes on so I am not used to darker shades at the moment. What I did realize is that I have to work on steadying my hand for applying darker liquid lipstick colours because any wobble is visible from a mile away. lol
> I got the Bite Beauty maple matte Sugared Maple lipstick and love that colour. It's pretty close to MAC's Rebel but this one does smell like maple syrup so it's a one off I am willing to keep. I am actually going to keep the box it came in too which is something I never do. It has a beautiful graphic of colourful maple leaves on it.


  I know what you mean, when I try on some of my vampy lipsticks right now I think theyre too much (on me). We're just in summer mode! Aw haha Im sure you can steady it up! My application isnt the greatest either (especially near the corners) but oh well!

  Ah I wanted some of those maple lipsticks, I liked the one you got and the orange...I almost got the orange on the weekend since it'd be more unique to my collection but I decided not to because I think I maybe be buying it more for the scent and the LE label


----------



## Mayanas (Jul 20, 2015)

Me with DD. I love it.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 20, 2015)

Man, I wear vampy lip colors all year round. Ha!


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 20, 2015)

Mayanas said:


>


  beautiful


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 20, 2015)

Mayanas said:


>


  Beautiful! I love whatever highlight you're wearing.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 20, 2015)

My shadows got here today! Thunderstruck is completely smashed, so I need to exchange it, but I swatched it anyway 




  Thunderstruck:




  Static Age:




  Thrasher:




  Synergy:




  Electric Warrior:




  Iggy:




  Paranoid:




  Danzig:




  Raw Power:




  Black No. 1:




  They are all so smooth and blend AMAZINGLY. They're also super pigmented - all of these are just a light finger swatch swiped once against my arm. Thrasher reminds me of Makeup Geek's Liquid Gold pigment, only much less messy lol. I am loving them so far!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jul 20, 2015)

Got my Ayesha and Mother today!! I got mother off a whim and must say im pretty pleeeeased. Does anyone find the new formula's a tad sticky when they dry? or maybe it's cuz i did 2 coats


----------



## xandraxelestine (Jul 20, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> The description for the liquid lipstick version of Lolita has been changed to "chestnut rose" rather than "dusty rose" on Sephora's website. I think since many people have complained about the latter versions of the liquid lipstick being more brown than the original version, they decided to change the description so people won't feel like the description is misleading.


  I thought i was the only one who noticed the description change, i hope its just the description that changed and not the colour


----------



## xandraxelestine (Jul 20, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> Got my Ayesha and Mother today!! I got mother off a whim and must say im pretty pleeeeased. Does anyone find the new formula's a tad sticky when they dry? or maybe it's cuz i did 2 coats


  OMG, these love so pretty on you, amazingly beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Is it just me, or doesn't Ayesha look a whole lot like Riri boy from the rihanna loves mac collection 2013? i think it is a close dupe if not an exact dupe. Is anyone with me on this?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 20, 2015)

Coming soon kvd travel makeup pouch


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jul 20, 2015)

xandraxelestine said:


> OMG, these love so pretty on you, amazingly beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  actually i never thought of that so im gonna have to swatch em all together when i get home!! RiRi, Ayesha and Men Love Mystery


----------



## Shars (Jul 20, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> Got my Ayesha and Mother today!! I got mother off a whim and must say im pretty pleeeeased. Does anyone find the new formula's a tad sticky when they dry? or maybe it's cuz i did 2 coats


  They are kinda tacky if you layer them too much without letting the initial layer dry properly.


----------



## Mayanas (Jul 20, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Beautiful! I love whatever highlight you're wearing.


  Thanks.  I was using Mary-Lou Manizer   





thefbomb said:


> beautiful


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


I NEED THAT IN MY LIFE.


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 21, 2015)

can someone swatch jeffree, berlin, mother, beloved ?

  would love to see how they all differ because the site doesnt help much


----------



## thebloomroom (Jul 21, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> I used Lovesick today and is OK. Is cool, and drier than DD.


  I tried it today too. It's too light for me, it's going back. Susperia also looks almost exactly like LUV in the tube, and Bow n arrow is way more brown than i'd like. I have a feeling I will be returning a lot of these, the swatches she posted were so inaccurate.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 21, 2015)

xandraxelestine said:


> OMG, these love so pretty on you, amazingly beautiful :eyelove: . Is it just me, or doesn't Ayesha look a whole lot like Riri boy from the rihanna loves mac collection 2013? i think it is a close dupe if not an exact dupe. Is anyone with me on this?


 Agreed and that's another reason  y I returned mine! I have RRB, MLM, Evening Stroll n UTA so it wasn't a must have


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 21, 2015)

It's a sad day today. I had to return my Kat Von D foundation and concealer (you can read about my nightmare exchange experience in the Sephora thread). She just doesn't have a match for me. Light 42 is way, way too light but light 44 is a touch too dark.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 21, 2015)

Ayesha on me, I wish it was a bit bluer but maybe I can't try some occ pool boy pencil underneath next time.


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 21, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Ayesha on me, I wish it was a bit bluer but maybe I can't try some occ pool boy pencil underneath next time.


 Looks great on you!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 21, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Ayesha on me, I wish it was a bit bluer but maybe I can't try some occ pool boy pencil underneath next time.


 You're making me want this! It's gorgeous on you.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 21, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> You're making me want this! It's gorgeous on you.


  It's definitely unique I don't have another purple like it!


----------



## jenise (Jul 21, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Ayesha on me, I wish it was a bit bluer but maybe I can't try some occ pool boy pencil underneath next time.


 Love!


----------



## Shars (Jul 22, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Ayesha on me, I wish it was a bit bluer but maybe I can't try some occ pool boy pencil underneath next time.


  Love your glittery eye look and the purple in Ayesha looks amazing with the look and your Teal hair!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2015)

Coming for holiday, 20 full sized studded kiss lipsticks for $275


----------



## beauteblogueur (Jul 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Coming for holiday, 20 full sized studded kiss lipsticks for $275


  That's a good deal! It looks like all the new shades I wanted are included, so I guess I'll hold off on those for now and wait and see if there's enough colours I like in this set to make it worth getting.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2015)

beauteblogueur said:


> That's a good deal! It looks like all the new shades I wanted are included, so I guess I'll hold off on those for now and wait and see if there's enough colours I like in this set to make it worth getting.


  Agreed I may hold off too, and just save and save so I can buy this.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2015)

Another holiday set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So Kat Von D also has her Mi Vida Loca studded lipstick set. You get 1 full sized studded Lippie and seven minis for $42.


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So Kat Von D also has her Mi Vida Loca studded lipstick set. You get 1 full sized studded Lippie and seven minis for $42.


  yup i want this


----------



## Shars (Jul 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So Kat Von D also has her Mi Vida Loca studded lipstick set. You get 1 full sized studded Lippie and seven minis for $42.


  SOLD to the lady in the back!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2015)

Shars said:


> SOLD to the lady in the back!


  I will be getting this as well. Last year I skipped it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2015)

A closer look, credit to stylecasterbeauty


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> So Kat Von D also has her Mi Vida Loca studded lipstick set. You get 1 full sized studded Lippie and seven minis for $42.


 
  Id really like to get my sister one of these sets for xmas


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 22, 2015)

Hmm, I'm not sure I want another studded lipstick set. I bought last year's set and then I bought most of the other colors I liked. I own a LOT of those lipsticks, and honestly? I reach for my MAC lipsticks more (though I do love the Kat Von D lipsticks I have).

  I'll have to see what colors are in the set and then decide.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 22, 2015)

I didn't buy the lippie set last year, so I am all over this one!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 22, 2015)

I am DEFINITELY going to get the Mi Vida Loca palette and the mini lipstick set. As much as I would love to have the big one, there's too many doubles in there for me that I already have lol


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 22, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Ayesha on me, I wish it was a bit bluer but maybe I can't try some occ pool boy pencil underneath next time.


 Stunning


----------



## Mayanas (Jul 22, 2015)

Shars said:


> SOLD to the lady in the back! :bangin:


   Jajaja


----------



## Mayanas (Jul 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> A closer look, credit to stylecasterbeauty


  I want it. I never use that kind of colors (Im neutral girl) but i love the name.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jul 22, 2015)

I think Ayesha is a tad darker compared to mac's purples but trust n believe if it's close im taking it back!! I see Bow n Arrow and Double Dare are the top 2 to grab!! what's the big deal with Bow n Arrow....it reminds me of something...I just cant think of what it is **cue R. Kelly song**


----------



## dcarrington (Jul 22, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> I think Ayesha is a tad darker compared to mac's purples but trust n believe if it's close im taking it back!! I see Bow n Arrow and Double Dare are the top 2 to grab!! what's the big deal with Bow n Arrow....it reminds me of something...I just cant think of what it is **cue R. Kelly song**


  Well I ordered the bow and arrow that was discontinued and it was almost an exact dupe (I really think it was an exact dupe with a very slight slight difference) for sephora's now discontinued cream lip stain classic beige 02. I didn't mind having both because I ended up really liking it. If the new Bow and Arrow is the SAME as the old one then I'll definitely pick it up for the better formula. The old one was too liquidy.


----------



## Shars (Jul 22, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> I want it. I never use that kind of colors (Im neutral girl) but i love the name.


  I like the name too!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jul 22, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> Well I ordered the bow and arrow that was discontinued and it was almost an exact dupe (I really think it was an exact dupe with a very slight slight difference) for sephora's now discontinued cream lip stain classic beige 02. I didn't mind having both because I ended up really liking it. If the new Bow and Arrow is the SAME as the old one then I'll definitely pick it up for the better formula. The old one was too liquidy.


  oh ok soooo Bow n Arrow is like classic beige? cuz I already have CB but I think the kvd's are a tad thicker than Sephora's stains!


----------



## dcarrington (Jul 22, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> oh ok soooo Bow n Arrow is like classic beige? cuz I already have CB but I think the kvd's are a tad thicker than Sephora's stains!


  The old discontinued BnA was watery. I would LOVE a thicker version of it. My other KVD liquids lipsticks are thick. Check the two out and let me know if you think they are close dupes. It will be interesting to know.


----------



## dcarrington (Jul 22, 2015)

Top/Left is Bow and Arrow
  Bottom/Right is Classic Beige


----------



## dcarrington (Jul 22, 2015)

Classic Beige appears a bit darker in the first pic but it was basically the same on my lips and in the other pics.


----------



## Msgyal (Jul 22, 2015)

Ok, I'm going to get BnA tomorrow. I saw pics of classic beige and it looks great, so I hope BnA looks like that on me.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jul 22, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> Classic Beige appears a bit darker in the first pic but it was basically the same on my lips and in the other pics.


  ooooh thanx for the swatch!!!! i'll try n remember to take my CB to the store with me n swatch em on my lips cuz if I dnt notice a big diff i'll stick to CB n put that $20 towards something else!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 22, 2015)

Yeah they have definitely changed the formula of the lipsticks since they first came out. I have the original Lolita and Backstage Bambi and they're super watery. Still work just as good, but they're not creamy and thick like the ones in the new packaging.


----------



## xandraxelestine (Jul 22, 2015)

Has anybody gotten Echo yet? Real life lip swatches would be really appreciated. Want this color, but the swatches I saw of it looked too close to LAsplash Sirius. If anyone has both lip colors, side by side swatches would be really appreciated.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2015)

xandraxelestine said:


> Has anybody gotten Echo yet? Real life lip swatches would be really appreciated. Want this color, but the swatches I saw of it looked too close to LAsplash Sirius. If anyone has both lip colors, side by side swatches would be really appreciated.


  I can post some, probably tomorrow. I have both & a ton of other blues too


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jul 22, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I am excited for you! Have you been to Disney before? I applaud you for going in the summer time. It's hot beyond all belief. Hydrate, hydrate, hydrate!! And the shopping in orlando is pretty good too!  let us know if you pick up any good deals at the outlets!


  This is my first time at Disney! I'm probably more excited than my 3 year old. My fiancés 9 year old son came with us to Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom and we had so much fun. My fiancé is afraid of the rides so he would take our daughter on the smaller ones while I went on the bigger rides with Rocco. He was pretty nervous at first, but I got him to put his arms up and enjoy it, now he's like a pro! I'm hurting now though, I'm not in my 20's anymore so I have to remember my back is going to be angry if I run myself like I used to. It's totally worth it though.   My haul from the outlets was modest, I just didn't see anything that I really wanted so I grabbed a few things and left. I should've gone to the fragrance outlet though, the Dior Poisons are all reeling me in now. Hypnotic has been a favorite for years, but now the other ones got me too.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think if my fiancé wasn't hurrying me through I would've got my perfumes, but I couldn't handle it anymore. I was ready to get back and jump in the pool. Haha.   I haven't been able to wear my liquid lippies out yet though. On the days we go out I just want minimal makeup and gloss, but we should be going out to dinner one night so I'll probably wear one then. I'll try to take pictures!


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Another holiday set
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Oooo this looks like it includes the studded kiss lippie in the white packaging!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jul 22, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Here are some quick lip and hand swatches of the two new shades I got.  I'm sorry the lighting is quite a bit different in both photos of my lip-swatches. I was facing an open window and fighting the sun-- it kept going behind clouds. :sweat:   Requiem is super unique to all of my lipsticks. It might even look pretty mixed with either love sick or double dare. It looks a tad darker in my hand-swatch. But it definitely dries darker than it appears in the tube. I'm glad I tried it out.  Left: Beloved / Right: Requiem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  How are you able to look so pretty in every color??? Requiem on you is what I wanted Lovesick to look like on me, but it turned into almost a blueberry stain. I'm not loving it. I just put on DD while I'm relaxing before bed just to see how I like it and it also dries really dark on me. I dabbed some Bianca B on my pout to lighten it up a little, but that's about all I have with me at the moment. I can play around some more when I am home and have all of my makeup, but if I have to work too hard for it I'm returning. I'm too old and busy to be taking over an hour on my makeup anymore.   





Mayanas said:


> @jenise my Lovesick looks like this ( the right side)


  Mine too! I'm wondering if I should switch them up.   





laurennnxox said:


> Yeah, I'm confused. I could have sworn somewhere I read that she does her best to post accurate lip swatches in normal lights... but I could have been dreaming. :haha:


  LIES!! I don't believe her anymore, her swatches were way off! If we can get better swatches of her stuff than she can then she's obviously not trying hard enough.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Oooo this looks like it includes the studded kiss lippie in the white packaging!


  It does


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 23, 2015)

Full size lipstick in the white packaging and 7 minis, right? So excited for it!!!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 23, 2015)

There's a mini ink liner trio showing up on the site now too:
  http://www.sephora.com/ink-liner-trio-P398903?skuId=1710920


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2015)

xandraxelestine said:


> Has anybody gotten Echo yet? Real life lip swatches would be really appreciated. Want this color, but the swatches I saw of it looked too close to LAsplash Sirius. If anyone has both lip colors, side by side swatches would be really appreciated.





Dolly Snow said:


> I can post some, probably tomorrow. I have both & a ton of other blues too


----------



## Heidi K (Jul 23, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Yeah they have definitely changed the formula of the lipsticks since they first came out. I have the original Lolita and Backstage Bambi and they're super watery. Still work just as good, but they're not creamy and thick like the ones in the new packaging.


I have the original Lolita and Berlin and they both separated on me. I have to shake them up to use them.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 23, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/kat-von-d-metal-crush-eyeshadows-reviews-photos-swatches-part-1 http://www.temptalia.com/kat-von-d-noble-bow-n-arrow-everlasting-liquid-lipsticks-reviews-photos-swatches


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 23, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> * How are you able to look so pretty in every color??? Requiem on you is what I wanted Lovesick to look like on me, but it turned into almost a blueberry stain. I'm not loving it. I just put on DD while I'm relaxing before bed just to see how I like it and it also dries really dark on me. I dabbed some Bianca B on my pout to lighten it up a little, but that's about all I have with me at the moment. I can play around some more when I am home and have all of my makeup, but if I have to work too hard for it I'm returning. I'm too old and busy to be taking over an hour on my makeup anymore. * Mine too! I'm wondering if I should switch them up.  LIES!! I don't believe her anymore, her swatches were way off! If we can get better swatches of her stuff than she can then she's obviously not trying hard enough.


  Awww, you are too sweet!! Trust me, there are definitely colors I couldn't rock to save my life. I swatches BnA on my lips after all the hype of selling out and stuff and oh no no no. It was awful on me.  but I can see it being a beautiful nude on some, though!!   I'm glad you're enjoying disney!  and Nice grabs from the outlet! It is soooo incredibly hot (and I'm a floridian) I would pass out from running around the parks. What's been your favorite ride so far?


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 23, 2015)

Psst... i know I said I was done with shades but I have 0 will power and bought Nosferatu as well. Oops! :haha:


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 23, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Psst... i know I said I was done with shades but I have 0 will power and bought Nosferatu as well. Oops! :haha:


 Lol it happens. I'm trying not to buy more but I want bna and beloved


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jul 23, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Awww, you are too sweet!! Trust me, there are definitely colors I couldn't rock to save my life. I swatches BnA on my lips after all the hype of selling out and stuff and oh no no no. It was awful on me.  but I can see it being a beautiful nude on some, though!!   I'm glad you're enjoying disney!  and Nice grabs from the outlet! It is soooo incredibly hot (and I'm a floridian) I would pass out from running around the parks. What's been your favorite ride so far?


  I knew BnA wouldn't look right on me so I wasn't even trying to look at it, I had high hopes for Lovesick though.   My fiancé wanted to to go to the outlets with him after dinner today, but my daughter was being really bad and I was breaking in a new pair of platform stilettos so we were in no shape for shopping. Haha.  I almost passed out a couple times so I would stop at every water fountain and refill my water bottle, even if it was half full because I wanted it to be as cold as possible.  My favorite ride was Everest, by far! It totally caught me off guard when it stopped at the broken tracks and went back in reverse. I never expected that. It was the only time I screamed and couldn't put my arms up. Haha. I also liked Splash Mountain, I just wish I would've got wet. Tomorrow we're going to Hollywood Studios so Maddie can meet her favorite Disney Jr characters. I'm going to have to sneak off by myself for a little while to hit up the Tower of Terror, I'll just have to get a fast pass for it.   We don't leave until about 3:30 Saturday so we might hit up the outlets again before the airport. Mama needs a new pair of Gel Noosa! Haha


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jul 23, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Psst... i know I said I was done with shades but I have 0 will power and bought Nosferatu as well. Oops! :haha:





thefbomb said:


> Lol it happens. I'm trying not to buy more but I want bna and beloved


  I'm struggling too. I wanted to wait for the sale to get more lippies, but I really want Mother. And I also got the email today about YSL Cherry my Cherie being back in stock. I'm really trying not to budge on my no buy policy until the sale.


----------



## xandraxelestine (Jul 23, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  thank you so much dear, this has really been helpful. I'd get echo afterall


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 24, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Psst... i know I said I was done with shades but I have 0 will power and bought Nosferatu as well. Oops!


Yeah, that happened to me with the MAC palettes and brush sets that got released for Nordie's anniversary sale. I very nearly bought them all. Oops.


----------



## thefbomb (Jul 24, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> I'm struggling too. I wanted to wait for the sale to get more lippies, but I really want Mother. And I also got the email today about YSL Cherry my Cherie being back in stock. I'm really trying not to budge on my no buy policy until the sale.


  Yep I'm trying to wait until the sale too (unless it's a LE item) We can do it!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 24, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> We don't leave until about 3:30 Saturday so we might hit up the outlets again before the airport. Mama needs a new pair of Gel Noosa! Haha


  It wasn't something I would ever really wear / reach for a lot so I didn't pick up BnA. Even though the SAs told me it looked cool on me.

  Yess! Everest is so fun! I love all the rides at disney. Welllllllll, except, I've never been on Tower of Terror though because I do have an odd intense fear of those dropping rides-- especially elevator themed! oh heck no! (which is highly ironic because I am a roller coaster junkie) If you've ever seen the twilight zone TV show the ride is based of that and is apparently pretty cool to get on-- like the line and such. I've always loved the haunted mansion too, just because I always spot something I never notice before-- and it's a nice cool break for your feet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also while you're at hollywood studios make sure to try and get on rockin' roller coaster! it's Aerosmith themed and indoors, really awesome.


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jul 24, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> It wasn't something I would ever really wear / reach for a lot so I didn't pick up BnA. Even though the SAs told me it looked cool on me.
> 
> Yess! Everest is so fun! I love all the rides at disney. Welllllllll, except, I've never been on Tower of Terror though because I do have an odd intense fear of those dropping rides-- especially elevator themed! oh heck no! (which is highly ironic because I am a roller coaster junkie) If you've ever seen the twilight zone TV show the ride is based of that and is apparently pretty cool to get on-- like the line and such. I've always loved the haunted mansion too, just because I always spot something I never notice before-- and it's a nice cool break for your feet.
> 
> ...


  I love the Rockin Roller Coaster! It's the only roller coaster I like. Maybe cause it's in the dark and I don't have time to be afraid?


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 24, 2015)

AutumnMoon said:


> I love the Rockin Roller Coaster! It's the only roller coaster I like. Maybe cause it's in the dark and I don't have time to be afraid?


 I love that one too!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 24, 2015)

AutumnMoon said:


> I love the Rockin Roller Coaster! It's the only roller coaster I like. Maybe cause it's in the dark and I don't have time to be afraid?


  It's definitely a fun one! I love the launch and the Aerosmith soundtrack is great! I love in the dark roller coasters like that and space mountain because they do all sorts of awesome things to make you feel like you're going faster and the indoor lights are awesome!  Then again, like I said, one of my favorite roller coasters is in Cedar Point in Ohio and is one of the top roller coaster parks in the US! They have some CRAZY stuff!


----------



## sagehen (Jul 24, 2015)

Y'all please stop all this Disney love..I have not been to Disney World in way too long! I LOVE all the rides y'all are talking about. I think anything at the Animal Kingdom park was the best, and their Haunted Mansion is so much better than the one at Disney California. I swear I want to go home, put on my Supercalifragilistic t-shirt and run to Disneyland (I just got to work half an hour ago, so... BAD me!) And on topic, the Sephora at Downtown Disney has a Bow and Arrow. I am trying not to go get it because I already have one. I have decided that it is my favorite nude liquid lipstick and that is saying a lot because I have quite a few of the LASplash ones and Cryptic was a front runner for a long time.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 24, 2015)

Ordered Raw Power, Electric Warrior and Double Dare.  Got 8% cash back on ebates too!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 25, 2015)

Wearing Iggy with the lime green from the UD electric palette and Ayesha on my lips. Highlight is jdglow Ariel and Mac sketch for blush I love Iggy it matches my hair perfectly.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 25, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


>


  I looooove the look you created!  I wish I wasn't so shy to do super bold looks!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


>


  I love this look on you & your hair is


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 25, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I looooove the look you created!  I wish I wasn't so shy to do super bold looks!


 Yeah I definitely got some weird looks, I was initially going to do a nude lip lol but I figured go big or go home.   





Dolly Snow said:


> I love this look on you & your hair is :eyelove:


 Thank you! I just redid the green so it's SO vibrant in person I love it.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 25, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


>


Love it and love your hair!!

  I went to Sephora today to see the new liquid lipsticks in person and ended up picking up Mother  Couldn't resist once I saw it in person!


----------



## Mayanas (Jul 25, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Wearing Iggy with the lime green from the UD electric palette and Ayesha on my lips. Highlight is jdglow Ariel and Mac sketch for blush I love Iggy it matches my hair perfectly.


  Perfect


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 25, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Love it and love your hair!!  I went to Sephora today to see the new liquid lipsticks in person and ended up picking up Mother  Couldn't resist once I saw it in person!


 I was really loving Damned and Exorcism, hoping to pick them up when I get back from my trip, I'm going to Vegas next week.


----------



## poodle649 (Jul 25, 2015)

Does anyone know if any of the bronzers from the Shade and Light palette (for face, obv) are available separately? I'm using up one quicker than the others so I don't want to repurchase if I can help it...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2015)

poodle649 said:


> Does anyone know if any of the bronzers from the Shade and Light palette (for face, obv) are available separately? I'm using up one quicker than the others so I don't want to repurchase if I can help it...


  As of right now, none of the shades are sold separately


----------



## poodle649 (Jul 26, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> As of right now, none of the shades are sold separately


 Aww, figures. Okay, thanks!


----------



## Sandy072 (Jul 26, 2015)

Top: limecrime faded, kvd lovesick (big swatch) Under that is Stila patina, kvd mother  faded is darker and a bit more purple than lovesick. Patina is a smudge darker.   I feel like I have something similar to mother but I can't remember what it is LOL  Right column isn't kvd but abh craft, sephora blackberry sorbet and  nyx Copenhagen


----------



## Sabrunka (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm getting REALLY impatient waiting for these darn lipsticks to release! I want Chula and Piaf SO BAD!


----------



## gabzillaa (Jul 27, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> I'm getting REALLY impatient waiting for these darn lipsticks to release! I want Chula and Piaf SO BAD!


  SAME!!!


----------



## Heidi K (Jul 27, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> I'm getting REALLY impatient waiting for these darn lipsticks to release! I want Chula and Piaf SO BAD!
> 
> I really want Piaf too.
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *poodle649*
> ...


There was a picture on one of the instagram accounts that showed she was designing blush compacts. Maybe they'll release release the bronzer separately then.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jul 27, 2015)

grabbed Bow N Arrow in store and surprisingly liked it. I did mac cork liner and topped it w/YSL nude provocateur lip stain


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 27, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> grabbed Bow N Arrow in store and surprisingly liked it. I did mac cork liner and topped it w/YSL nude provocateur lip stain


 Gorgeous on u as always but was there any reason u added a lip stain on top???


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jul 27, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Gorgeous on u as always but was there any reason u added a lip stain on top???


  Thank u!! I added the ysl stain on top for the gloss effect since its a glossy stain n makes my lips feel luxurious lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 27, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> grabbed Bow N Arrow in store and surprisingly liked it. I did mac cork liner and topped it w/YSL nude provocateur lip stain


  Isn't it awesome? I've worn it twice now and with Cork liner both times. It's my fave from KVD along with Exorcism. I have yet to wear Ayesha.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 27, 2015)

Heidi K said:


> I really want Piaf too.
> 
> There was a picture on one of the instagram accounts that showed she was designing blush compacts. Maybe they'll release release the bronzer separately then.


I can't wait to see how the compacts turn out. Not that I need to spend any more money on KVD stuff right now, but come on. lol!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jul 27, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Isn't it awesome? I've worn it twice now and with Cork liner both times. It's my fave from KVD along with Exorcism. I have yet to wear Ayesha.


  yeeees I love BnA and I got exorcism off a hunch n LOVE IT!!! I seen fancyface post her lip of Ayesha w/Sephora polished purple so I gotta try that combo!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 27, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> Thank u!! I added the ysl stain on top for the gloss effect since its a glossy stain n makes my lips feel luxurious lol


 Oh ok I was just curious because I figured the stain was matte too... Good idea


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## kilikina7 (Jul 28, 2015)

I spy mini liquid lippies!


----------



## Sabrunka (Jul 29, 2015)

Not sure if it was mentioned yet, but the new studded kiss lipsticks are due to hit sephora.com on August the 4th! Perfect timing for the points event!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2015)

Updated info


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 29, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Very helpful! Thanks for posting!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 29, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Not sure if it was mentioned yet, but the new studded kiss lipsticks are due to hit sephora.com on August the 4th! Perfect timing for the points event!


  yesssssss! awesome.  Thanks for this info.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2015)

Another update pt2


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm excited that the holiday stuff will be out in September - I was thinking October. Less of a wait!


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 30, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  yay ill wait with my bday order to get magick


----------



## kilikina7 (Jul 30, 2015)

Bubek07 said:


> yay ill wait with my bday order to get magick


Maybe I'll wait for a swatch from you to get it. Lol.


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 30, 2015)

kilikina7 said:


> Maybe I'll wait for a swatch from you to get it. Lol.


  if i dont change my mind xD which might happen but for now ill wait til the 4th since the nars bday package should still be available till then

  EDIT:
  just ordered 
  realized that i want the set and if magick is in it i dont need it twice


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 30, 2015)

Double Dare on me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love it it's very pretty I thought it would be browner but it's not so its pretty unique to my collection I don't think I have another shade like this. I'm in Vegas on vacation so I stopped in sephora and most of the liquid lipsticks were sold out but I was able to grab Echo and Santa sangre. I also have a $34 sephora gift card from ebates so I'm wanting 2 more I'm thinking exorcism and bow and arrow or maybe requiem or damned. I won $200 off of $20 so I treated myself to these lipsticks and some goodies at lush


----------



## poodle649 (Jul 30, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Double Dare on me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lucky you! Great shade. Enjoy your splurge.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 31, 2015)

Echo! I have several blues but this one is different most of my blues are brighter (dgaf, Poe, sea witch, nyx wicked lipsticks)


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 31, 2015)

Echo is patchy though it took 2-3 layers for full opacity. Once it's in though it looks very nice.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 31, 2015)

Bubek07 said:


> yay ill wait with my bday order to get magick


That's what I'm doing! lol my bday is today and I got a few gift cards, so woohoo!


----------



## Shars (Jul 31, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> That's what I'm doing! lol my bday is today and I got a few gift cards, so woohoo!


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 31, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


>


I noticed it was patchy when I swatched it too and I think I read others notice that about it's application also. I think it looks fantastic on you @stephshopaholic


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Jul 31, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> That's what I'm doing! lol my bday is today and I got a few gift cards, so woohoo!


  Happy Birthday fellow lioness.....


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 31, 2015)

DeeDee2013 said:


> Happy Birthday fellow lioness.....


Thanks ladies! <3


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 31, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> That's what I'm doing! lol my bday is today and I got a few gift cards, so woohoo!


  happy bday
  mine was on monday
  but i couldnt wait since i decided to get the holiday set so if magick is gonna be in that was awesome if not ill just buy it regular size


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 31, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> That's what I'm doing! lol my bday is today and I got a few gift cards, so woohoo!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jul 31, 2015)

My birthday was Monday, too : ) 

  (I couldn't use the quote thing)


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 31, 2015)

AutumnMoon said:


> My birthday was Monday, too : )   (I couldn't use the quote thing)





sullenxriot182 said:


> That's what I'm doing! lol my bday is today and I got a few gift cards, so woohoo!


  :wave:


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 31, 2015)

AutumnMoon said:


> My birthday was Monday, too : )
> 
> (I couldn't use the quote thing)
> Happy belated birthday to you too! So many July babies in here!
> ...


  Thank youuuuu!


----------



## Bubek07 (Aug 1, 2015)

AutumnMoon said:


> My birthday was Monday, too : )
> 
> (I couldn't use the quote thing)


  happy belated bday


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 1, 2015)

I know it's only makeup but KVD saying that people who eat meat are just as bad as someone who trophy hunts is leaving a bad taste in my mouth. I'm unsure if I want to buy more of her products...


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 1, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I know it's only makeup but KVD saying that people who eat meat are just as bad as someone who trophy hunts is leaving a bad taste in my mouth. I'm unsure if I want to buy more of her products...


  Vampy Varnish has a blog post on how she will no longer purchase KVD because of that post.


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 1, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I know it's only makeup but KVD saying that people who eat meat are just as bad as someone who trophy hunts is leaving a bad taste in my mouth. I'm unsure if I want to buy more of her products...


  Yeeeeeeeeeeeeah, I saw that and honestly was pretty annoyed/offended. I mean, she has a right to speak her mind and say her opinion but that doesn't mean people aren't allowed to get upset over it. I think it was a pretty drastic comment in my opinion and I really am considering the same. It just sucks because nothing wears on me like her Trooper liner. I've been using it for years. To be frank though, I'll probably end up still buying because lord only knows what other opinions some of the CEOs from the other brands I buy have. I just wish she would have thought first and wondered how many of her fans / customers she would be insulting because not everyone is vegan. She definitely could have put it differently. 

  Edit: That Vampy Varnish blog post was interesting! Thanks for the share. It's interesting that she points out KVD was nasty to people who eat meat but doesn't live a 100% vegan life style (i.e., has leather products and taxidermy animals in her house.) I wonder where she thinks these goods come from?


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 1, 2015)

Yeah honestly I have always been a huge fan of hers, but that was a major "you should have thought that through better" comment for her to make lol. I never even knew she was vegan. Hell, she has taxidermy animals all over her house and tattoo shop. I find it hard to believe that every single one of those animals died of natural causes lol


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 1, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Vampy Varnish has a blog post on how she will no longer purchase KVD because of that post.


 I'll have to read it!  





laurennnxox said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeah, I saw that and honestly was pretty annoyed/offended. I mean, she has a right to speak her mind and say her opinion but that doesn't mean people aren't allowed to get upset over it. I think it was a pretty drastic comment in my opinion and I really am considering the same. It just sucks because nothing wears on me like her Trooper liner. I've been using it for years. To be frank though, I'll probably end up still buying because lord only knows what other opinions some of the CEOs from the other brands I buy have. I just wish she would have thought first and wondered how many of her fans / customers she would be insulting because not everyone is vegan. She definitely could have put it differently.


 I agree she has a right to speak her mind but she should word herself better and when you head a major company you should think about what you say and do and how you say and do it. I think she's made some offensive Jewish type comments before too (I'll have to look into that though) and I'm just over it now. I feel like if she feels she's a better person than I am because she doesn't eat meat (and it seems she does feel she's better because he's vegan) than I don't have to spend my money anymore on her products.  





sullenxriot182 said:


> Yeah honestly I have always been a huge fan of hers, but that was a major "you should have thought that through better" comment for her to make lol. I never even knew she was vegan. Hell, she has taxidermy animals all over her house and tattoo shop. I find it hard to believe that every single one of those animals died of natural causes lol


 yeah I think there were a lot of people commenting about her taxidermy and warring leather and such. I know she made a video about it after some backlash and what not but I didn't watch it


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 1, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> yeah I think there were a lot of people commenting about her taxidermy and warring leather and such. I know she made a video about it after some backlash and what not but I didn't watch it


  I 100% agree with you! I hope it didn't sound like I was disagreeing with you about buying her stuff. I'm sorry if it came off that way! Honestly, it's most important for you to stand up and stick to how you feel!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeah, I saw that and honestly was pretty annoyed/offended. I mean, she has a right to speak her mind and say her opinion but that doesn't mean people aren't allowed to get upset over it. I think it was a pretty drastic comment in my opinion and I really am considering the same. It just sucks because nothing wears on me like her Trooper liner. I've been using it for years. To be frank though, I'll probably end up still buying because lord only knows what other opinions some of the CEOs from the other brands I buy have. I just wish she would have thought first and wondered how many of her fans / customers she would be insulting because not everyone is vegan. She definitely could have put it differently.   Edit: That Vampy Varnish blog post was interesting! Thanks for the share. It's interesting that she points out KVD was nasty to people who eat meat but doesn't live a 100% vegan life style (i.e., has leather products and taxidermy animals in her house.) I wonder where she thinks these goods come from?


 Yess!!! This ^^^ !!! Actually her first post was really strong worded whether she meant it or not!! She then edited it multiple times and added the lines  about fda etc etc once comments started pouring in!!


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 1, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I 100% agree with you! I hope it didn't sound like I was disagreeing with you about buying her stuff. I'm sorry if it came off that way! Honestly, it's most important for you to stand up and stick to how you feel! :amused:


 Oh no! I didn't think you were disagreeing with me heh, sorry. I was just saying!   





Vineetha said:


> Yess!!! This ^^^ !!! Actually her first post was really strong worded whether she meant it or not!! She then edited it multiple times and added the lines  about fda etc etc once comments started pouring in!!


 I think I saw an edited version then because I saw the stuff about fda. When I read it though I saw many comments of people agreeing with her


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yess!!! This ^^^ !!! Actually her first post was really strong worded whether she meant it or not!! She then edited it multiple times and added the lines about fda etc etc once comments started pouring in!!


  Yeah! I saw the original edit. I don't appreciate the finger wagging and antagonistic approach. I love and accept all, I don't judge others let alone freakin' berate them on their choices (that's the counselor in me speaking, lol). Why should I tolerate someone who doesn't accept me because of what I choose to eat? Let alone equate me to a murderer for sport. It's ridiculous. The more I think about it, the less I want to buy her products. Sigh.


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 1, 2015)

Don't be sorry! I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 1, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Oh no! I didn't think you were disagreeing with me heh, sorry. I was just saying! I think I saw an edited version then because I saw the stuff about fda. When I read it though I saw many comments of people agreeing with her


 I never comment on posts unless it's some friend I know from here or otherwise!! I really had to double take and read that post again because the first unedited post was REALLY strong worded!! I can understand her choice of being vegan but to completely undermine every other choice and such strong wording too was really unsettling!! Vampyvarnish was one of the first few to comment too!! The post was edited multiple times post that and she even made a video explaining her stance!! Idk I am all for standing up for a cause but voicing it in such a way that every other view point is some sort of living in sin was really too much!! I hope she was just trying to communicate her point of view but worded it terribly wrong!!


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I never comment on posts unless it's some friend I know from here or otherwise!! I really had to double take and read that post again because the first unedited post was REALLY strong worded!! I can understand her choice of being vegan but to completely undermine every other choice and such strong wording too was really unsettling!! Vampyvarnish was one of the first few to comment too!! The post was edited multiple times post that and she even made a video explaining her stance!! Idk I am all for standing up for a cause but voicing it in such a way that every other view point is some sort of living in sin was really too much!! I hope she was just trying to communicate her point of view but worded it terribly wrong!!


 I completely agree with you! I didn't watch her video but who knows I might. I think she definitely could've made a point similar to what she said but in a much nicer way. She could've said something about how in light of the news of this trophy killing we should all think about the products we use and where they come from/how their tested and that we should consider what we put in our bodies and what not and I think it would be less offensive. Instead of seeming like we're terrible for eating meat encourage people to fight for more humane ways to treat animals that we use for meat or dairy, etc and more humane ways to even test makeup (etc). She just went about it in a terrible and preachy way IMO


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 1, 2015)

If kat von d was so concerned about the killings of a living being why hasnt she said 1 word about the racist killings thats been happening? Ok take a seat girl.   Two of my coworkers are vegan/vegeterians and not once have i questioned them as to why. We buy them vegan food anytime we throw parties or order food for lunch. They dont bother anyone about being meat eaters.  There was a time one of them did get mad because another coworker had a real fur hat and thats understandable why she would be upset.   I now most likely wont buy any of her makeup. Im still going to use what I already have from her but from now my money wont go to support her. Anytime I see hate pour out of someone so easily towards ppl who havent done wrong doesnt sit well with me.


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 1, 2015)

luvlydee said:


> If kat von d was so concerned about the killings of a living being why hasnt she said 1 word about the racist killings thats been happening? Ok take a seat girl.   Two of my coworkers are vegan/vegeterians and not once have i questioned them as to why. We buy them vegan food anytime we throw parties or order food for lunch. They dont bother anyone about being meat eaters.  There was a time one of them did get mad because another coworker had a real fur hat and thats understandable why she would be upset.   I now most likely wont buy any of her makeup. Im still going to use what I already have from her but from now my money wont go to support her. Anytime I see hate pour out of someone so easily towards ppl who havent done wrong doesnt sit well with me.


 Agreed. I've always been ok with people being vegetarians, vegan, meat eaters just don't get preachy! Don't be rude because your choices are different than anothers! I will also continue to use what I have but the likelihood of me buying more stuff from her isn't in her favour right now.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Aug 1, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I know it's only makeup but KVD saying that people who eat meat are just as bad as someone who trophy hunts is leaving a bad taste in my mouth. I'm unsure if I want to buy more of her products...


  People who make such comments kill me!! it doesn't offend me becuz it's their opinion which their entitled to nor does it stop me from enjoing a big azz steak (omg it's hard to resist the fat part) and some chicken!! i'm too loyal to chicken to ever go vegan #SorryNotSorry soooo for her to compare head hunting lions to folks who eat meat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cuz i aint neeeeever had no fried lion....gator yes but lion no!! Is that whole Cecil the lion shyt phkd up esp w/illegal poaching? YES but make no mistake if that dmn lion was to see me in a dark alley he wouldn't hesitate to bite my dmn head off.


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 1, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> People who make such comments kill me!! it doesn't offend me becuz it's their opinion which their entitled to nor does it stop me from enjoing a big azz steak (omg it's hard to resist the fat part) and some chicken!! i'm too loyal to chicken to ever go vegan #SorryNotSorry soooo for her to compare head hunting lions to folks who eat meat   cuz i aint neeeeever had no fried lion....gator yes but lion no!! Is that whole Cecil the lion shyt phkd up esp w/illegal poaching? YES but make no mistake if that dmn lion was to see me in a dark alley he wouldn't hesitate to bite my dmn head off.


 Lol :clapping: I looked at some KVD lipsticks today but then I put them down, bought the Sephora cream lip stains instead and then enjoyed a nice burger! :thdevil: Yes I eat meat and enjoy it, I would never kill an animal for no reason.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Aug 1, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Yes I eat meat and enjoy it, I would never kill an animal for no reason.


  RIGHT!!! and the last thing imma do is PAY $55k to kill a animal when popeyes be having 2 pc specials for $5!! spicy pleeeease lol


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 1, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> RIGHT!!! and the last thing imma do is PAY $55k to kill a animal when popeyes be having 2 pc specials for $5!! spicy pleeeease lol


 :lmaoo: girl yesss


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 1, 2015)

Well, well, well, I didn't know anything about this and I'm kinda glad I hoarded several liquid lipsticks before knowing. I'm gonna take a serious pause on buying her stuff now because that post and the video to "clarify" rubbed me the wrong way. Nothing bothers me like people preaching to me about my choices all while expecting you to be tolerant of theirs. I avoided her line for a long time feeling that she was shady and this is just further justification of that feeling. I'm tired of being put in a position to choose my principals or makeup I really enjoy. "ohboy:


----------



## stephshopaholic (Aug 1, 2015)

Santa Sangre and Raw Power on my eyes.


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 1, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Well, well, well, I didn't know anything about this and I'm kinda glad I hoarded several liquid lipsticks before knowing. I'm gonna take a serious pause on buying her stuff now because that post and the video to "clarify" rubbed me the wrong way. Nothing bothers me like people preaching to me about my choices all while expecting you to be tolerant of theirs. I avoided her line for a long time feeling that she was shady and this is just further justification of that feeling. *I'm tired of being put in a position to choose my principals or makeup I really enjoy*. "ohboy:


Me, too!


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 1, 2015)

> well, I didn't know anything about this and I'm kinda glad I hoarded several liquid lipsticks before knowing. I'm gonna take a serious pause on buying her stuff now because that post and the video to "clarify" rubbed me the wrong way. Nothing bothers me like people preaching to me about my choices all while expecting you to be tolerant of theirs. I avoided her line for a long time feeling that she was shady and this is just further justification of that feeling. *I'm tired of being put in a position to choose my principals or makeup I really enjoy.* "ohboy:


  Me too...I've been doing well with not buying LimeCrime I'm sure I could handle not buying from KVD too


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 1, 2015)

Vegans are their own special breed. I can appreciate where they are coming from, and I too limit my meat and dairy. But comparing us to lion poachers is a bit much. However, vegans see ALL animals as equal. So to them killing a cow is just as bad as killing a famous lion. I personally don't agree but I get their point just the same. I won't stop buying KVD products, although, I will say that I'm not too enthused with the new stuff she has put out. And I find her lipsticks to be really drying. The colors are beautiful, but they're just so drying and some colors are patchy. She also doesn't make a foundation in my shade.

  I'm going back to wearing more MAC and NARS and I'm happier for it. Still love my KVD eyeshadows, though.


----------



## Indieprincess (Aug 1, 2015)

Sometimes all you can say is "yikes" and move on...I still want my lipsticks tho.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 1, 2015)

Indieprincess said:


> Sometimes all you can say is "yikes" and move on...*I still want my lipsticks tho.*


  Spoken like a true makeup addict


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 1, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Well, well, well, I didn't know anything about this and I'm kinda glad I hoarded several liquid lipsticks before knowing. I'm gonna take a serious pause on buying her stuff now because that post and the video to "clarify" rubbed me the wrong way. * Nothing bothers me like people preaching to me about my choices all while expecting you to be tolerant of theirs. * I avoided her line for a long time feeling that she was shady and this is just further justification of that feeling. * I'm tired of being put in a position to choose my principals or makeup I really enjoy. * hboy:


  Yess! I 100% agree.


----------



## Mayanas (Aug 1, 2015)

Indieprincess said:


> Sometimes all you can say is "yikes" and move on...I still want my lipsticks tho.


   Lol. Agree.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 2, 2015)

I think what makes me even more upset about this whole thing is the people who agree with her, and are being so incredibly nasty to those who were offended. I'll never buy her products again.


----------



## Heidi K (Aug 3, 2015)

I haven't logged in a few days. The last time I was here, everyone was super excited about the new liquid lipsticks.
  I don't agree with what she said. People are entitled to their opinions, but don't compare meat eaters to a douche bag hunter with more money then common sense. Especially if you are wearing $500 Natacha Marrow platforms made of "genuine leather" all over your Instagram. I don't know if I will boycott her brand or not. I love some of her products. I'm still on the fence.


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 3, 2015)

For those of you who might be still interested-- my local SiJCP had the 14 of the new studded lipsticks. They were missing magick. Unless that too got it's name changed. I was able to swatch but not yet able to purchase. The manager who usually lets me buy things a few days early wasn't there. The ladies were super nice and let me take my time playing with the shades.   Quite frankly I'm only interested in one or two. I'm sorry I didn't take a photo so I'm sure that doesn't help ya'll much. I can say that Piaf looks... Super... Different than swatches I've seen. It's a brown color with purple glitter. Definitely unique and totally not my cup of tea. It's not a pretty brown either IMHO. I loved Mercy, a deep berry/burgundy shade with shimmer. There was a hot hot hot NEON pink that was a bit interesting, pretty sure it was called Sexer. Would have been more apt for summer. One of the SA's with a deeper skin tone tried on Chula and it was soooo pretty on her! It's like a marsala-y shade.   They made vampira and noble into lipstick form. Some of the dark pure mattes (no shimmer/glitter) swatched patchy on my skin. They'd probably benefit with some kind of balm underneath. The shimmer shades were much more smooth and nice on my hand.   The nayeon shade looked like gunmetal on my hand, loaded with silver glitter-- very metallic feel. It wasn't black with shimmer like I was anticipating. Maybe it would look different on the lips.   Anyway sorry for the really vague post. I hope this helps someone! :haha:


----------



## bunnypoet (Aug 3, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Anyway sorry for the really vague post. I hope this helps someone!


  Your post definitely helped me to fully get over my Piaf daydreaming! I thought it was more of a unique taupey-brown with slight purple undertones, and not a brown-brown sprinkled with some glitter. Thanks for the review!


----------



## Indieprincess (Aug 3, 2015)

I definitely want Piaf, Chula, and NaYeon. The swatches of Mercy I've seen, it reminds me of one of her old Foiled Love shades, Oh My Goth which I have.


----------



## Winterwhite (Aug 3, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Edit: That Vampy Varnish blog post was interesting! Thanks for the share. It's interesting that she points out KVD was nasty to people who eat meat but doesn't live a 100% vegan life style (i.e., has leather products and taxidermy animals in her house.) I wonder where she thinks these goods come from?


 
  I think a difference might be that most leather products are "side-effects" of meat production, so whether the leather is used for clothing or other items or gets thrown away, it makes no difference to the already dead animal. In fact since the animal is already dead, it seems more " environmentally friendly" to use leather for example for shoes than mineral oil, which is the basis of faux-leather - in the form of various plastics; though I am aware of the fact that the tanning of leathers needs many chemicals, too.


  Just about the leather vs vegan lifestyle, this seems to be a tricky point, but since there are definitely plenty of people who consume meat, I would suppose in an overall sense, to make use of the large amount of leather as by-product might possibly be even more environmentally friendly than faux leather, because oil-drilling and spills can also harm the ecosystem with all the animals in it.


  In the end, also her products of course use plastic (in the packaging) and chemical ingredients, same as most other cosmetics companies, and probably she is not perfect. However, if we give up on every aspect of a better lifestyle because we can't conquer them all at once, then everything would be pretty hopeless. If I were happy that I did one thing better than before, and then everyone comments about the 99 other things that are still not so good, it might be demotivating 

  I agree that probably the wording of the post was not as balanced as it could have been, especially factoring in the large readership and her role in the company. But as was pointed out in another comment over here, maybe if we knew what all the other CEOs and employees of MAC, UD, Chanel, Maybelline etc think about various subjects, we might not buy from them, either.


  Definitely I do not aim to offend anyone, and I know Specktra is not really for such discussions, but as the subject is out already, I would like to add: if people look out for vegan products because they want to protect animals, there might be considered that animals are part of an ecosystem and all actions that protect this ecosystem, for example trying to live a less pollutive lifestyle (use of less / cleaner energy, use of fewer plastic products, use of fewer chemicals and so on) are all aspects of that, too.

  So to drive by car to the store to buy a vegan product in a plastic box might counteract the whole good intention.   I am not exluding myself here, I am guilty of just that;  it is just an illustration of the thought that it's hard to live a 360°perfect life, so every kind of awareness and good intentions does help already because it is better than not caring, but it's not yet a big solution of anything.

  I suppose KvD aimed to point out that also the animals used for meat production do suffer and are killed for humans,  but the approach of it might have gone wrong.

  I don't feel offended by it; so I won't stop buying; something like bad customer service or being treated snobbily by employees are things that make me go off a brand much more easily.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 3, 2015)

Winterwhite said:


> I think a difference might be that most leather products are "side-effects" of meat production, so whether the leather is used for clothing or other items or gets thrown away, it makes no difference to the already dead animal. In fact since the animal is already dead, it seems more " environmentally friendly" to use leather for example for shoes than mineral oil, which is the basis of faux-leather - in the form of various plastics; though I am aware of the fact that the tanning of leathers needs many chemicals, too.
> 
> 
> Just about the leather vs vegan lifestyle, this seems to be a tricky point, but since there are definitely plenty of people who consume meat, I would suppose in an overall sense, to make use of the large amount of leather as by-product might possibly be even more environmentally friendly than faux leather, because oil-drilling and spills can also harm the ecosystem with all the animals in it.
> ...


  Very well said.

Another point: I know KVD said she is making her lipsticks vegan, but I don't know that they are vegan yet. I'd be really surprised if she gets those red reds without using carmine, which is made from a crushed up insect and is not vegan.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 4, 2015)

It is true that a lot of people behind products we enjoy probably hold a lot of beliefs we disagree with or would even be offended by. The difference is KVD chose to air that out and in an inflammatory way. People can do whatever they want with the information b/c we all have our own boundaries. I'm not swearing off her products for the rest of my life, but I will think long and hard before considering anything else by her and I don't think much of her as a person. That's where I leave it.


----------



## Heidi K (Aug 4, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Anyway sorry for the really vague post. I hope this helps someone!


Sexer, Noble, and Vampira aren't new. They were in the original release.


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 4, 2015)

Heidi K said:


> Sexer, Noble, and Vampira aren't new. They were in the original release.


  Ooh okay. Thanks! The SA said: "they made them into the normal lipstick formula" so I just took her word for it. :haha:


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 4, 2015)

Soooo it's the 4th, where are the new shades?! lol I keep refreshing the Sephora page and nothing yet.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 4, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Soooo it's the 4th, where are the new shades?! lol I keep refreshing the Sephora page and nothing yet.


  According to IG, they will launch August 11th online and will launch August 14th in store @ Sephora inside JCP


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 4, 2015)

Aw poop. Okay just gotta wait another week lol


----------



## Shars (Aug 4, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> It is true that a lot of people behind products we enjoy probably hold a lot of beliefs we disagree with or would even be offended by. The difference is KVD chose to air that out and in an inflammatory way. People can do whatever they want with the information b/c we all have our own boundaries. I'm not swearing off her products for the rest of my life, but I will think long and hard before considering anything else by her and I don't think much of her as a person. That's where I leave it.


  Me, too! Like when she brought out that special edition eye liner with the purpose of donating part of the proceeds to a wildlife preservation centre. The regular eye liner is $19. The special edition one is $24. Only $1 is being donated despite a $5 increase in markup. I felt like she was insulting my intelligence since I know that it doesn't cost $19 to make the original - there is cost price then at least 2 or 3 possible profit margins in there so even with any difference in packaging, I couldn't see the justification for the $5 increase. I could just buy the regular and donate the $5 directly.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> ^^^ *Me, too! Like when she brought out that special edition eye liner with the purpose of donating part of the proceeds to a wildlife preservation centre. The regular eye liner is $19. The special edition one is $24. Only $1 is being donated despite a $5 increase in markup. I felt like she was insulting my intelligence since I know that it doesn't cost $19 to make the original - there is cost price then at least 2 or 3 possible profit margins in there so even with any difference in packaging, I couldn't see the justification for the $5 increase. I could just buy the regular and donate the $5 directly.*


 this!!!! Pretty sure she isn't selling trooper liner at a loss now!! So with the new packaging, she kept the profit form the sales, passed on the additional cost and the donation amount to the end customer and donated $1 to the cause !! Nothing against her or the brand but not a fan of how the whole thing was executed!!


----------



## Winterwhite (Aug 4, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> It is true that a lot of people behind products we enjoy probably hold a lot of beliefs we disagree with or would even be offended by. The difference is KVD chose to air that out and in an inflammatory way. People can do whatever they want with the information b/c we all have our own boundaries. I'm not swearing off her products for the rest of my life, but I will think long and hard before considering anything else by her and I don't think much of her as a person. That's where I leave it.


 
  Yes, but after I wrote the above post, I later thought that there is always a connection between brand and model where something can go wrong, or respectively where the model does / says something that we do not agree with. Only in this case, KvD is her own model.

  I just thought of people who represent MAC, for example in their VG campaigns or in collaborations; for example recently Miley Cyrus, Rihanna or Lady Gaga; or that Rodarte collaboration that went wrong (though I am not sure whether the origin of it was more with MAC or more with the fashion company); or NARS and Guy Bourdin, MUFE and Shades Of Grey, all rather controversial campaigns.

  So also in those cases it can happen that someone does not agree with these topics / subjects / people and thus does not buy, only usually it is more of a skip of a certain collection than going off the brand completely - not scientific research but just what I figured from the discussions, so it is probably a skewed picture.  Basically what I am saying is that in those cases I mostly see posts like: I do not like [name of spokesperson]'s  music / public persona, so I will probably skip the lipstick" but rarely posts such as: "ok, MAC screwed up with choosing [insert random name] as spokesperson, I will probably not buy MAC again".  With KvD representing her own company, the mistakes somehow seem to be more intense.

  But of course you are right, everyone has their own boundaries, while this may not bug me much, other things that most people don't mind might have already crossed my limits. I am not saying anything is right or wrong, just trying to defuse the situation because sometimes internet outrage over a certain person can explode really quickly. That is why I wanted to highlight a few other discussion points to consider.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 4, 2015)

I might be a little mad at myself for immediately saying I won't buy again, as I wore Vampira over the weekend and loved it.   At the same time... Every time I think about it, it pisses me off all over again. Weirdly I'm more upset with this than I was during the LC debacle, even when I thought they were the reason my card info was stolen... Perhaps because KVD's statement was intentional and LC's, while negligent, was not.


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 4, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I might be a little mad at myself for immediately saying I won't buy again, as I wore Vampira over the weekend and loved it.   At the same time... Every time I think about it, it pisses me off all over again. Weirdly I'm more upset with this than I was during the LC debacle, even when I thought they were the reason my card info was stolen... Perhaps because KVD's statement was intentional and LC's, while negligent, was not.


  I'm with you, I get annoyed when I think about it too and I'm more upset with this than the LC mess too...i actually prefer LCs products but I stopped purchasing them


----------



## Mayanas (Aug 4, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> At the same time... Every time I think about it, it pisses me off all over again. Weirdly I'm more upset with this than I was during the LC debacle, even when I thought they were the reason my card info was stolen... Perhaps because KVD's statement was intentional and LC's, while negligent, was not.


 
  CQ    Vampira is perfect on you.


----------



## Winterwhite (Aug 4, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> At the same time... Every time I think about it, it pisses me off all over again. Weirdly I'm more upset with this than I was during the LC debacle, even when I thought they were the reason my card info was stolen... Perhaps because KVD's statement was intentional and LC's, while negligent, was not.


 
  The lipstick looks great on you, though  I would not have considered this colour but now I do.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 5, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> At the same time... Every time I think about it, it pisses me off all over again. Weirdly I'm more upset with this than I was during the LC debacle, even when I thought they were the reason my card info was stolen... Perhaps because KVD's statement was intentional and LC's, while negligent, was not.


Absolutely stunning on you!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Aug 5, 2015)

I kinda want to send a package of Omaha Steaks to High Voltage now. Haha


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 5, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> I kinda want to send a package of Omaha Steaks to High Voltage now. Haha


I wonder if tattoo ink is vegan.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 5, 2015)

haha they have vegan tattoo inks, but they're only specific kinds. I wonder what brand they use in her shop though ...


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 5, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I wonder if tattoo ink is vegan.


  I think she said in the video she made that she uses vegan ink


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 5, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> I kinda want to send a package of Omaha Steaks to High Voltage now. Haha


:lmao:


----------



## FlwrJ (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm really excited for all these new shades! I'm trying to pick 2 I'm going to buy right now Lovesick and Mother are looking like my front runners. Excorcism looks very interesting though! I wonder if it tends to be  patchy when you apply it though like bauhaus(i love the color, though)


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Aug 5, 2015)

i'm not gonna partake in the lipsticks when they come out cuz I wanna wait for the holiday set! I dnt have good luck with her full lippies as they don't seem to last long before they go bad n smell like crayons but it could just be cuz of the old formula-don't know but im not takin any chances!!


----------



## Mayanas (Aug 5, 2015)

Temptalia has the review for Exorcism and i like on her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  http://www.temptalia.com/kat-von-d-exorcism-damned-everlasting-liquid-lipsticks-reviews-photos-swatches#more-202899


----------



## FlwrJ (Aug 5, 2015)

thank you! I ended up getting lovesick and exorcism. i'm excited to see how they look


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 5, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Temptalia has the review for Exorcism and i like on her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nooooooooooooo I didn't see this... Nope nope nope nope nope..... dangit why are they so nice????


----------



## Mayanas (Aug 5, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Nooooooooooooo I didn't see this... Nope nope nope nope nope..... dangit why are they so nice????


 

  buy it  CQ


----------



## stephshopaholic (Aug 5, 2015)

I got exorcism and nosferatu in the mail yesterday but I haven't worn them yet.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 6, 2015)

Credit to Beautezine IG


----------



## DMcG9 (Aug 6, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Credit to Beautezine IG


I just got chills (good ones)!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 6, 2015)

BTW Erik Soto from KatvondBeauty posted they are at QVC, no official date yet but soon


----------



## kilikina7 (Aug 6, 2015)

Does anyone know if there is for sure going to be a mini liquid lipstick set?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 6, 2015)

kilikina7 said:


> Does anyone know if there is for sure going to be a mini liquid lipstick set?


  Looks like a mini set of Lolita 1 & Lolita 2, but no other mini liquid lipstick sets


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Aug 6, 2015)

does anyone know the shades in the mini lip set? I see that nayeon one is there and **squints eyes** is that covet? I wanna know before I grab these liquid lippies in double dare and noble...


----------



## kilikina7 (Aug 6, 2015)

Ah. Thanks. I'll probably pick up Exorcism before 2x points is over then.


----------



## Ana A (Aug 6, 2015)

I bought Vampira liquid lipstick over a year ago, loved the color but hated the way it flaked. As controversial as stupid Limecrime is, I'm yet to find a better liquid lipstick formula. I did fall in love with the Nietzsche liquid eye liner when I swatched it at Sephora, but I'm waiting for her new palette to release to buy them altogether.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 6, 2015)

I don't know if having her stuff at QVC is going to be a good thing or a bad thing ... Having the easy pay option is going to be very bad and make me want more stuff than I need LOL


----------



## stephshopaholic (Aug 6, 2015)

Exorcism, it's really pretty.


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 6, 2015)

Am I the only one not moved by the new Studded Kiss lipstick colors!? There is alotta shimmer/glitter that I just can't commit to sadly... Mercy is a pretty plum shade but it's loaded with glitter so it was a pass... Of the true new matte shades Chula did absolutely nothing for me and Tijuana is a pretty warm red but I'm pretty sure I have a dupe somewhere... Eden Rouge matene is similar I believe


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm not interested in ANY of the new stuff she is putting out. It's all to bold/bright and not my style.


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 6, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Exorcism, it's really pretty.


 I love it on u


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2015)

La femme, Magick, Noble, lovecraft, Cathedral, Underage Red, Adora, Bachelorette, A-go-go, Countess, Backstage Bambi, Sexer, L.U.V, Wonderchilde, coven, Plan 9, NaYeon, Piaf, Mercy and hellbent


----------



## Shars (Aug 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> La femme, Magick, Noble, lovecraft, Cathedral, Underage Red, Adora, Bachelorette, A-go-go, Countess, Backstage Bambi, Sexer, L.U.V, Wonderchilde, coven, Plan 9, NaYeon, Piaf, Mercy and hellbent


  I _think_ these are the names in order of rows:

  Back Row L-R La Femme, Magick, Noble, Lovecraft, Cathedral, Plan 9, NaYeon, Piaf, Mercy Hellbent
  Front Row L-R Backstage Bambi, Sexer, L.U.V, Wonderchilde, Coven, Underage Red, Adora, Bachelorette, A-go-go, Countess,


----------



## Bubek07 (Aug 7, 2015)

that one is a skip for me
  im rly interested in the mini set if it wont be good i might get the MJ set instead
  cant wait to find out what shade are gonna be in both of em


----------



## DMcG9 (Aug 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> I _think_ these are the names in order of rows:
> 
> Back Row L-R La Femme, Magick, Noble, Lovecraft, Cathedral, Plan 9, NaYeon, Piaf, Mercy Hellbent
> Front Row L-R Backstage Bambi, Sexer, L.U.V, Wonderchilde, Coven, Underage Red, Adora, Bachelorette, A-go-go, Countess,


That makes more sense to me too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2015)

Coming in 2016 Lip liners, lipsticks for charity & eyeshadows in a new unique formula


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> I _think_ these are the names in order of rows:  Back Row L-R La Femme, Magick, Noble, Lovecraft, Cathedral, Plan 9, NaYeon, Piaf, Mercy Hellbent Front Row L-R Backstage Bambi, Sexer, L.U.V, Wonderchilde, Coven, Underage Red, Adora, Bachelorette, A-go-go, Countess,


It is! I just listed them as the original owner did lol


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 7, 2015)

Of the lipsticks in that set, I already own all the shades I like, so it's a skip for me.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


O God. I want!


----------



## Bubek07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  want want want

  im a sucker for LE packaging


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2015)

Also the mini's in the Mi Vida Loca set are Wolvesmouth, NaYeon, Noble, Sexer, Halo, Coven, Bachelorette (standard black packaging) & full sized Gold Blooded in LE white packaging


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm dying over those sneak peek pics. Part of me thinks I'm going to go crazy with the lipsticks just so I can have a rainbow of tubes on my vanity LOL. Glad she's finally doing lip liners, and those shadows look so pretty, almost like they're going to be toppers to change the color shifts of other shadows, you know? I am patiently awaiting for her to release shimmery highlighters, though.


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 7, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Coming in 2016 Lip liners, lipsticks for charity & eyeshadows in a new unique formula


 I'm so turned off by her right now but if it's lipstick for charity I might get it....unless it's bumped up in $$$$ and only 10 cents is donated


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I'm so turned off by her right now but if it's lipstick for charity I might get it...*.unless it's bumped up in $$$$ and only 10 cents is donated*


----------



## beauteblogueur (Aug 7, 2015)

Lol, so much new stuff to process. I think the big lipstick set is going to be a skip for me, too many shades I'm not interested in. I may get the mini set, though I seem to remember last year there was an issue with the caps of the mini's coming off?

  The 2016 sneak peek is amazing. Can't wait for the lip liners, especially the one that looks like it matches Coven. I definitely need a few of those lipsticks. I wonder if they're a set or if they'll be sold individually? The eyeshadows are pretty too.

  I'm still wondering about those metallic liquid lipsticks we saw ages ago. Has there ever been any update on them? The lip swatches were to die for but I haven't heard a word about them since.


----------



## Shars (Aug 7, 2015)

beauteblogueur said:


> Lol, so much new stuff to process. I think the big lipstick set is going to be a skip for me, too many shades I'm not interested in. I may get the mini set, though I seem to remember last year there was an issue with the caps of the mini's coming off?
> 
> The 2016 sneak peek is amazing. Can't wait for the lip liners, especially the one that looks like it matches Coven. I definitely need a few of those lipsticks. I wonder if they're a set or if they'll be sold as singles? The eyeshadows are pretty too.
> 
> I'm still wondering about those metallic liquid lipsticks we saw ages ago. Has there ever been any update on them? The lip swatches were to die for but I haven't heard a word about them since.


  I've never had any problems with mine from last year. They seem to be a lot creamier and less drying than their full size counterparts and no lost caps for me!


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 7, 2015)

beauteblogueur said:


> Lol, so much new stuff to process. I think the big lipstick set is going to be a skip for me, too many shades I'm not interested in. I may get the mini set, though I seem to remember last year there was an issue with the caps of the mini's coming off?
> 
> The 2016 sneak peek is amazing. Can't wait for the lip liners, especially the one that looks like it matches Coven. I definitely need a few of those lipsticks. I wonder if they're a set or if they'll be sold individually? The eyeshadows are pretty too.
> 
> I'm still wondering about those metallic liquid lipsticks we saw ages ago. Has there ever been any update on them? The lip swatches were to die for but I haven't heard a word about them since.


The caps of the minis do come off, but that happens to me with the full size lipsticks too. It's pretty packaging but it's not that practical.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> Nice! I'll only have two that I already own but I can gift them away for Christmas! Win/Win! Did we find out how much the mini set was going to be?  I've never had any problems with mine from last year. They seem to be a lot creamier and less drying than their full size counterparts and no lost caps for me!


$42 babe


----------



## Bubek07 (Aug 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Also the mini's in the Mi Vida Loca set are Wolvesmouth, NaYeon, Noble, Sexer, Halo, Coven, Bachelorette (standard black packaging) & full sized Gold Blooded in LE white packaging


  im out thank you for the info


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Also the mini's in the Mi Vida Loca set are Wolvesmouth, NaYeon, Noble, Sexer, Halo, Coven, Bachelorette (standard black packaging) & full sized Gold Blooded in LE white packaging


  I wonder if gold blooded will be available separately. I really don't want nor will use like 5 of those other minis.


----------



## Shars (Aug 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> $42 babe


  Thanks!


----------



## FlwrJ (Aug 8, 2015)

Such a nice color! I'm excited mine comes in the mail on Tuesday. Yippie!


----------



## xlisaa (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm excited for the Holiday lipstick sets, but since the makeup line has a few of the liquid lipstick in mini sizes (like Lolita in the Give Me Lip set), I would love it if they came out with a mini liquid lipstick set.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 8, 2015)

See I like the mini sets of the lipsticks because with the amount I have, I will never use a full tube lmao. Plus the ones I already have I usually stick in goodie bags for friends so it's not like they won't get used.

  I kind of hope the colored tubed lipsticks are a set but they probably won't be  I'm also wondering if there's all new colors or if they're just the lipsticks she already has but in colored packaging.


----------



## Shars (Aug 8, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> See I like the mini sets of the lipsticks because with the amount I have, I will never use a full tube lmao. Plus the ones I already have I usually stick in goodie bags for friends so it's not like they won't get used.
> 
> I kind of hope the colored tubed lipsticks are a set but they probably won't be  I'm also wondering if there's all new colors or if they're just the lipsticks she already has but in colored packaging.


  I agree with every sentiment. It's like you posted what I thought lol. 

  I do hope she puts the coloured ones in a kit at a discount. I think I read earlier that they'll be for charity so seems like she may be taking the current & new ones and just putting them in bullets that match the lippie. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Heidi K (Aug 10, 2015)

I was in a JCP Sephora yesterday. They had the new lipsticks, but they weren't displayed yet. I was able to pick up Magick, Piaf, and Mercy.
  Piaf is real dark on me. Like super brown. The purple doesn't come thru at all, but it is still a pretty color.
  Magick is a pretty pink, but it has glitter in it. I wore it yesterday afternoon for a little while and as it wore off the glitter stuck around. Mercy is a glitter bomb, but still pretty.


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 10, 2015)

Heidi K said:


> I was in a JCP Sephora yesterday. They had the new lipsticks, but they weren't displayed yet. I was able to pick up Magick, Piaf, and Mercy. Piaf is real dark on me. Like super brown. The purple doesn't come thru at all, but it is still a pretty color. Magick is a pretty pink, but it has glitter in it. I wore it yesterday afternoon for a little while and as it wore off the glitter stuck around. Mercy is a glitter bomb, but still pretty.


  My jcp didn't have magick!  would you mind swatching please when you get a chance?


----------



## Heidi K (Aug 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> My jcp didn't have magick!  would you mind swatching please when you get a chance?


  I couldn't get the pic to load to the forum, but they are on my Instagram. @madchen_geist


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 11, 2015)

The new studded kiss lipsticks are up at Sephora


----------



## TwiggyPop (Aug 11, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> I'm so turned off by her right now but if it's lipstick for charity I might get it....unless it's bumped up in $$$$ and only 10 cents is donated


  I'm just here for dupes. Does anyone have a dupe for La Femme? I would rather buy myself one lipstick and donate to charity myself. You know Kat is only doing it for a tax write off.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Aug 11, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> My jcp didn't have magick!  would you mind swatching please when you get a chance?


  I think JCP can put them out on the 14th.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Aug 11, 2015)

Well I couldn't resist ordering a few lipsticks. I got Plan 9, Piaf and Mercy, and finally grabbed Wolvesmouth as well. I tried to stick to shades that don't seem to match up to those pretty coloured cases we got a sneak peek of, so hopefully I don't end up with too duplicates.

  I also got the latest Give Me Some Lip set which has a mini Lolita in it. I've wanted to try it for a while even though it will probably be too brown for me, so this was a nice way to give it a shot without investing too much.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Aug 11, 2015)

I want plan 9 but I'm broke maybe later in the month.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 11, 2015)

AutumnMoon said:


> My birthday was Monday, too : )   (I couldn't use the quote thing)





sullenxriot182 said:


> That's what I'm doing! lol my bday is today and I got a few gift cards, so woohoo!


  :grouphug:


----------



## User30 (Aug 11, 2015)

The lipsticks are up on Sephora online!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 11, 2015)

jesx33 said:


> The lipsticks are up on Sephora online!


  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 11, 2015)

I just ordered Piaf - I don't know why, I feel like I'm going to be disappointed, but that first swatch I saw just made me love it LOL


----------



## LiliV (Aug 11, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I just ordered Piaf - I don't know why, I feel like I'm going to be disappointed, but that first swatch I saw just made me love it LOL


  Part of me still wants it but I'm so afraid it'll just be a plain brown on me


----------



## Heidi K (Aug 11, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Part of me still wants it but I'm so afraid it'll just be a plain brown on me


I wonder if you used a purple liner if it would pull some of the purple in the lipstick.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Aug 11, 2015)

Piaf pulls differently on each swatch I've seen! im gonna have to swatch in person myself. Even tho surprisingly...i'm slowly leaving out the crazy lip craze cuz im gearing up to the 9 to 5 workin world so I've been on the neutral natural lip kick lately....i'm losing my mojoooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but i'll live vicariously through everyone else cuz I love Plan 9 look!!


----------



## LiliV (Aug 11, 2015)

Heidi K said:


> I wonder if you used a purple liner if it would pull some of the purple in the lipstick.


  That's an idea! I'll have to see some swatches, I would love it if it's more gray


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm thinking I'm going to mix it with my Black Sesame from NYX to make it more gray - I loved how it looked in Kat's swatch but everyone seems to be saying it's more brown/the purple doesn't come through. I'm determined to make it work!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 11, 2015)

From FormulaXNail on insta
  I see Sexer, Slayer, Mercy & Coven...so far


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 11, 2015)

There's too much stuff coming all at once. I'm having a makeup freakout overload on Instagram today LOL. First the new Vice palette, the Mega Pro 2, now the KVD polishes. Luckily these aren't too enticing to me - I may grab a couple but they're all the same colors as her lipsticks, right? I have a bajillion nail polishes, I'm trying to tell myself I don't need more!!


----------



## Indieprincess (Aug 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> From FormulaXNail on insta I see Sexer, Slayer, Mercy & Coven...so far


  I'm going to wait and get Mercy with the nail polish.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 11, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> There's too much stuff coming all at once. I'm having a makeup freakout overload on Instagram today LOL. First the new Vice palette, the Mega Pro 2, now the KVD polishes. Luckily these aren't too enticing to me - I may grab a couple but they're all the same colors as her lipsticks, right? I have a bajillion nail polishes, I'm trying to tell myself I don't need more!!


 A new too faced chocolate bar palette too :haha:


----------



## bunnypoet (Aug 11, 2015)

I want Magick and I'm still on the fence about Piaf. I was hoping it was lighter, more taupey and purpley.


----------



## FlwrJ (Aug 11, 2015)

I got lovesick and exorcism in the mail today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They both look like quite nice colors, I tried exorcism and I like it alot
. 


  I can't wait to try lovesick!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> A new too faced chocolate bar palette too


  I guess it's good that not everything is coming out in the same week lol. October 7th for the Lorac I think, Kat's holiday sets are supposedly September 15th ... Not sure on the Vice palette or the KVD nail polishes yet. I told my husband about all this new stuff because I was excited and I just got an eye roll LOL. My bank account already hates me ...


----------



## Heidi K (Aug 12, 2015)

At least with the Urban Decay stuff, it usually sticks around for a little while so you don't feel so rushed to get it. The Vice 3 palette is still available on the UD website. I like the look of the new Kat Von D palette, but I may pass. I've never been super impressed with the eye shadow formula in the holiday palettes. The Monarch/Interstellar/Shade & Light formula seems different and I like those.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 12, 2015)

I was pretty disappointed in last year's palette - it seems like pretty much everyone was! It was like they rushed it to get it out and there were so many shadows that just didn't perform. That purple glittery one, my lord. It was a gritty, unpigmented mess! I should have just returned the damn thing, but I literally have every other palette so I didn't want it to be missing from my collection. What a ridiculous thing that is, isn't it? LOL


----------



## bunnypoet (Aug 12, 2015)

Heidi K said:


> At least with the Urban Decay stuff, it usually sticks around for a little while so you don't feel so rushed to get it. The Vice 3 palette is still available on the UD website. I like the look of the new Kat Von D palette, but I may pass.* I've never been super impressed with the eye shadow formula in the holiday palettes. The Monarch/Interstellar/Shade & Light formula seems different and I like those.*


  That's good to know. I'll keep that in mind and make sure to swatch the shadows before I decide to buy the palette.


----------



## Heidi K (Aug 12, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I was pretty disappointed in last year's palette - it seems like pretty much everyone was! It was like they rushed it to get it out and there were so many shadows that just didn't perform. That purple glittery one, my lord. It was a gritty, unpigmented mess! I should have just returned the damn thing, but *I literally have every other palette so I didn't want it to be missing from my collection. What a ridiculous thing that is, isn't it? LOL*


  Some palettes are like Pokémon: Gotta catch em all! ha.

  I'm like that with Urban Decay.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 13, 2015)

It looks like this holiday palette has a lot of mattes (unless it just looks like that in the pictures lol) so I'm hoping it's the better quality shadows. The last thing I want is to be excited for all these bright colors and have them all be chalky!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 14, 2015)

Piaf came! It's not a color I would normally wear, but I definitely don't hate it. I can totally the purple in it which I'm happy about, and it's not as chocolate brown on me as I was worried about. Definitely a unique color to say the least - I will post pics as soon as I can!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Aug 14, 2015)

My birthday was Monday, too : ) 

I couldn't use the quote thing) 


Vandekamp said:


> :grouphug:


  thank you. I bought waaaaayyy too much makeup (is that even a thing? lol).


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 14, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I was pretty disappointed in last year's palette - it seems like pretty much everyone was! It was like they rushed it to get it out and there were so many shadows that just didn't perform. That purple glittery one, my lord. It was a gritty, unpigmented mess! I should have just returned the damn thing, but I literally have every other palette so I didn't want it to be missing from my collection. What a ridiculous thing that is, isn't it? LOL


 Oh that purple glittery one was so awful! Just a total mess of a glitterbomb. I did like the other colors though esp the glittery black. I don't think the whole palette was bad just that one shade.


----------



## Haven (Aug 20, 2015)

Was so excited seeing Lolita liquid lippie in stock at my local sephora. Swatched it. Turned totally brown on me just like the "bad batch." I passed.!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Aug 20, 2015)

Haven said:


> Was so excited seeing Lolita liquid lippie in stock at my local sephora. Swatched it. Turned totally brown on me just like the "bad batch." I passed.!


 Yeah I ordered it online the other day and it's pretty brown on me too looks like double dare but double dare is a lot pinker.


----------



## pinkmint (Aug 20, 2015)

Haven said:


> Was so excited seeing Lolita liquid lippie in stock at my local sephora. Swatched it. Turned totally brown on me just like the "bad batch." I passed.!


  Same!! I still ordered it because I know I'll just lust over it again when it goes OOS -__- I'm sick.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2015)

Vampira nail lacquer & lipstick...coming soon


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Vampira nail lacquer & lipstick...coming soon


  I don't want to love this. Ugh.   But truthfully I'm not super happy with the lipstick formula. It is SO dry even with a balm underneath. I have Cathedral and Coven and they are both that way.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  I was just coming here to post about this!

I WANT. I already have the lipstick...need that nail polish!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 20, 2015)

My Coven is soooo dry. It was the first of the new formula lipsticks that I ordered and it made me not want more of them. Then I got the holiday set last year and they were all awesome, not super dry like that one. SO when the new colors came out, I figured why not, and ordered Piaf. I've noticed it's a lot better than my Coven was, so maybe it varies from shade to shade?


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 20, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> My Coven is soooo dry. It was the first of the new formula lipsticks that I ordered and it made me not want more of them. Then I got the holiday set last year and they were all awesome, not super dry like that one. SO when the new colors came out, I figured why not, and ordered Piaf. I've noticed it's a lot better than my Coven was, so maybe it varies from shade to shade?


  Not in my experience. They're all equally drying. The formula in the minis from that set is identical, imo, to the formula of the full size ones.


----------



## Shars (Aug 21, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> My Coven is soooo dry. It was the first of the new formula lipsticks that I ordered and it made me not want more of them. Then I got the holiday set last year and they were all awesome, not super dry like that one. SO when the new colors came out, I figured why not, and ordered Piaf. I've noticed it's a lot better than my Coven was, so maybe it varies from shade to shade?


  My minis were very creamy and a dream to work with, too! I read T's review that she found the new ones wayyy better than the originals in terms of formula.


----------



## pandorablack (Aug 21, 2015)

I have a problem with dry lips even with stuff that is described as creamy such as the NARS Audacious lipsticks. So imagine my lips when I put KVD lipsticks on! It's sometimes so miserable I have to take my makeup off early. But her colors are SO pretty, and I have a zillion of her lipsticks. I do love them. I wish there was a way to get a truly matte lip that was moisturizing. Bite beauty's matte lip crayon comes the closest.


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Aug 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  All me...


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Aug 22, 2015)

Shars said:


> My minis were very creamy and a dream to work with, too! I read T's review that she found the new ones wayyy better than the originals in terms of formula.


The minis were the thing that gave me hope for them to end up being better in full size form! lol I had given up on them until that point!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 22, 2015)

I looked at some of the lipsticks in store today. I almost bought Ayesha but lighter purples make me nervous. The tester for Exorcism was basically empty. As soon as I can I'm picking it up. It looked stunning. That and Nosferatu are on my definite list.   Y'all can just pretend I didn't say what I did before


----------



## squirtlesquad54 (Aug 23, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I looked at some of the lipsticks in store today. I almost bought Ayesha but lighter purples make me nervous. The tester for Exorcism was basically empty. As soon as I can I'm picking it up. It looked stunning. That and Nosferatu are on my definite list.   Y'all can just pretend I didn't say what I did before


  I love Exorcism  Ayesha is really nice too, you should go for it! I have those two and Lolita. All beautiful colors, but sadly like everyone else said, they are super drying.   Today I wore Exorcism


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 24, 2015)

squirtlesquad54 said:


> I love Exorcism  Ayesha is really nice too, you should go for it! I have those two and Lolita. All beautiful colors, but sadly like everyone else said, they are super drying.   Today I wore Exorcism


  I love this on you.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2015)

squirtlesquad54 said:


>


  Gorgeous


----------



## Ernie (Aug 24, 2015)

squirtlesquad54 said:


> I love Exorcism  Ayesha is really nice too, you should go for it! I have those two and Lolita. All beautiful colors, but sadly like everyone else said, they are super drying.   Today I wore Exorcism


 Looks so pretty! Love your hair. I was afraid of the super dry effect on the lips, I had tried some on my hand and it took 3 days for it to go away, with cleanser etc.:shock:


----------



## Ernie (Aug 24, 2015)

I don't mind the lipsticks, though I might not wear them more than two days in a row. I've acquired 4, heres a swatch. Left to right, Noble, Magick, Lovecraft and Lolita


----------



## squirtlesquad54 (Aug 24, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I love this on you.





Dolly Snow said:


> Gorgeous





Ernie said:


> Looks so pretty! Love your hair. I was afraid of the super dry effect on the lips, I had tried some on my hand and it took 3 days for it to go away, with cleanser etc.:shock:


  Thank you guys


----------



## Shars (Aug 24, 2015)

Ernie said:


>


  All of these look great on your skintone! I especially love Magick on you!


----------



## Ernie (Aug 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> All of these look great on your skintone! I especially love Magick on you!


thanks Shars, you picked my favorite of the bunch!


----------



## Shars (Aug 24, 2015)

Ernie said:


> thanks Shars, you picked my favorite of the bunch!


----------



## Ana A (Aug 24, 2015)

I don't like her lipstick formula so the holiday kit will be an easy skip, that holiday palette though...it has my name all over it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2015)

Mini sets!


----------



## squirtlesquad54 (Sep 2, 2015)

Today I wore one of the studded kiss lipsticks in Lotita. I definitely like these better than the liquid lipsticks. It doesn't last as long, but it's basically the same color, without the dryness. My hair looks like a wig lol


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 3, 2015)

squirtlesquad54 said:


>


Lovely! I agree that the Studded Kiss lipsticks are better than the liquid lipsticks. The Studded Kiss lipsticks are dry enough for me (I have really dry lips), but the liquid lipsticks are absolutely intolerable. They are like paste. Beautiful, moisture stealing paste.


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 3, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Lovely! I agree that the Studded Kiss lipsticks are better than the liquid lipsticks. The Studded Kiss lipsticks are dry enough for me (I have really dry lips), but the liquid lipsticks are absolutely intolerable. They are like paste. Beautiful, moisture stealing paste.


  Pandora, kind of off-topic, but if you have dry lips try the Vamplify glosses! They're super moisturizing.  I'm in love with them.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 10, 2015)

According to Kat Von D's instagram (@katvondbeauty), Bow N' Arrow will be back in stock at the end of the month! 

  Quote:     [h=1]BOW N’ ARROW UPDATE, YA’ALL!! 

Thank you guys for being so damn patient! Bow n Arrow sold out quicker than we could have ever imagined - and that was on top of us ordering TRIPLE what we usually produce! But please don’t worry! We have been tracking the next shipment closely and we’ll be BACK IN STOCK at the end of this month! 
So don’t believe the rumors - we are definitely NOT discontinuing this shade. And no need to spend a buncha money on eBay either! Only just a few more weeks, and you’ll be able to get your hands on Bow N Arrow again! TIP: Since we will be replenishing stock on sephora.com first, we highly recommend you guys go to this shade, and click “alert me when back in stock” because sephora is super good about shooting you guys an email the second it becomes Live online![/h]


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 10, 2015)

Only a few more days until the holiday palette and lipstick set come out! I can't wait!


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Sep 10, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Only a few more days until the holiday palette and lipstick set come out! I can't wait!


  When is this supposed to launch?


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 10, 2015)

AnastasiaRuth said:


> When is this supposed to launch?


  Tuesday, the 15th


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Mayanas (Sep 10, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Tuesday, the 15th


  i have that  day off


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 10, 2015)

Woohoo!


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Sep 14, 2015)

So Kat Von D Beauty instagram said the Mi Vida Loca palette & mini lip stick set will launch no later then 8am PST..


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm guessing it'll be around 9am est, just because pretty much every time I'm waiting for new KVD stuff to launch, that's when it pops up on the site lol. Definitely not going to lose sleep tonight stalking it.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 15, 2015)

I ordered my stuff at 8am! Guess it went up earlier than I thought lol. I'm not sure when exactly it started showing up on the site - I woke up at 8 and it was already there. I am pissed I wanted the Ariel compact too from the Disney collection, but it was already sold out


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 15, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I ordered my stuff at 8am! Guess it went up earlier than I thought lol. I'm not sure when exactly it started showing up on the site - I woke up at 8 and it was already there. I am pissed I wanted the Ariel compact too from the Disney collection, but it was already sold out


  They may restock the Ariel compact. Glad you were able to get the other stuff that you wanted.


----------



## style-addict (Sep 15, 2015)

sullenxriot182- please let us know how you like the mi vida loca palette! I'm undecided as to whether I really want it or not. I've been wearing less and less bright colored eyeshadows. I'm using my colored liners more lately. 

  But I do want the contour palette. I'm a total contouring newbie, have never really tried it. Not sure if I want to spend $40 on what could possibly be a novelty product for me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 15, 2015)

Swatches from makeup_by_corey on IG, Mi Vida Loca remix!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Thanks for sharing these lovely swatches Dolly.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 15, 2015)

I will be sure to post on here once I get it! I can't wait to play with it!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 15, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  The swatches are so beautiful - but if I am honest with myself I will never use most of those shades.


----------



## pandorablack (Sep 16, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> The swatches are so beautiful - but if I am honest with myself I will never use most of those shades.


  Yeah exactly. This palette is an easy skip for me. I never wear bright colors on my eyes. Just isn't my thing. I'm very much a neutral eye kind of girl. Sometimes (rarely) i wear purple.


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 16, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> Yeah exactly. This palette is an easy skip for me. I never wear bright colors on my eyes. Just isn't my thing. I'm very much a neutral eye kind of girl. Sometimes (rarely) i wear purple.


  My thoughts exactly!


----------



## stormborn (Sep 16, 2015)

It's a skip for me as well. I'd be all over it if it were just the nude shades (Noble and up) plus a few more neutrals.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Sep 16, 2015)

stormborn said:


> It's a skip for me as well. I'd be all over it if it were just the nude shades (Noble and up) plus a few more neutrals.


Same here


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 16, 2015)

I have plenty of brights already so the palette is a skip for me as well.


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 17, 2015)

Like many people here, I usually wear neutral colors and have a gazillion neutral palettes. When I saw this palette at Sephora, I thought it would be a great way to try some color and mix up my makeup routine a little. I am SOO glad I did. This palette is amazing. I was very pleasantly surprised when I saw the colors and finishes - for the most part they are matte, satin, and some have a sheen. Only one glitter shadow.

  Despite the colors, I think you can get a very wearable look or kick it up a notch if you want a brighter look. My experience so far.....the shadows kick up powder when you put your brush in (most KVD shadows do), very pigmented, easy to blend, no fallout. I love the variety in this palette. It's perfect even for those afraid of color like me.

  BTW...I also purchased the Vice 4. If you were considering both palettes, the KVD is the winner. I am returning Vice, there are way too many shadows with micro-glitter.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 17, 2015)

I bought Vice 4 too - ahhhh! They're both supposed to come in today - I feel like it's going to be eyeshadow overload.

  Glad to hear the shadows are good, though! I know last year's holiday palette had some issues lol. I think it's scaring a lot of people away with all the brights, but there's a good set of neutrals in there too so that you can tone it down as much as you want


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm extremely happy with the Mi Vida Loca palette as well! Like @MaryJane said, there is a bit of excess powder so don't get too excited when you dig in!

  My swatches:





     1st Row: Moulder, Noble, Skulls, Muse, Anthem, Love
  2nd Row: Black Metal, Lyric, Strutter, Nox
  3rd Row: Vinyl, Misfit, Lemmy, Hyperballad, Synth, Dark Wave, Echo
  4th Row: Swoon, Destroyer, Rewind, Harpsichord, Analogue, Fran, Legend


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2015)

Lolita II- top Lolita- Bottom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mini duo set launching 10/23 Full size lolita II, launching first week of November


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lolita II- top Lolita- Bottom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ompom:  Yay!!! I'm so glad to see this. Definitely adding this to my list.


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 17, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Full size lolita II, launching first week of November


  L2 kinda looks like double dare here.

  I'll still check it out, though!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 17, 2015)

Got the palette and lip set today!! Love them both! I will post swatches as soon as I get a chance! Gold Blooded, the lippie in the white packaging, is freaking gorgeous. I NEW it would be a red with gold sparkles!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 18, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I'm extremely happy with the Mi Vida Loca palette as well! Like @MaryJane said, there is a bit of excess powder so don't get too excited when you dig in!
> 
> My swatches:
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous swatches


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 18, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Full size lolita II, launching first week of November


Thanks for sharing this information! Since I have 4 of the current version of Lolita (overkill, I know, lol), I think I'm going to wait for the full size release of Lolita II in November.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 18, 2015)

Here's the lipstick set!

  Bachelorette:



  Wolvesmouth:



  Sexer:



  Noble:



  Gold-Blooded



  Halo:



  NaYeon:



  Coven:




  Kind of happy that Coven was included in this even though I have the full size. Just like with last year's set, these are much creamier, to me at least! It's so weird! I can never wear my full sized Coven without mixing it with another lipstick because it's so drying. This one is super creamy. I just don't get it!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 18, 2015)

Here's my palette swatches as well:























































 - Probably my favorite color in the palette! It's got pink and purple sparkles in it that are kinda hard to photograph


















 - if ever there was a perfect matte teal, this is it.


















 - I find that this one has a drier texture than the others. Not terrible, but it's the least pigmented of the bunch.


















 - This orange is insane!! Pretty close to Flamepoint from Sugarpill.


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 18, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Here's the lipstick set!
> 
> Bachelorette:
> 
> ...


  Awesome swatches, thank you!

I'm so sad, I wish Gold Blooded was sold separately. I wouldn't wear most of these minis like Coven, NaYeon, Halo and Noble. :/ But I've always wanted a red lipstick with tons of gold sparkle! Sigh!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 18, 2015)

No prob! Yeah when they first announced it, i thought it would be sold separately. I think Bachelorette and Sexer were both in last year's set - at this point I have so many mini doubles from getting these sets every year that it's insane lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 19, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Here's the lipstick set!
> 
> Bachelorette:
> 
> ...


  I think people said this about the minis last year, too. The two lipsticks I have (Cathedral and Coven) are INSANELY drying, even with a balm underneath, and I can wear pretty much any lipstick that can be drying.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 19, 2015)

Here are swatches of the Mi Vida Loca Remix Palette on dark skin (from IttyxBittyxMe on the BeautyTalk forums):


----------



## v0ltagekid (Sep 19, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Here are swatches of the Mi Vida Loca Remix Palette on dark skin (from IttyxBittyxMe on the BeautyTalk forums):


  Damn those are nice! I might have to get this palette after all!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 19, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I think people said this about the minis last year, too. The two lipsticks I have (Cathedral and Coven) are INSANELY drying, even with a balm underneath, and I can wear pretty much any lipstick that can be drying.


Yeah, I don't get it. They're definitely making the minis differently than the full sizes, because I cannot wear the full sized Coven on its own, but this one is perfect!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 19, 2015)

These swatches are starting to kill my will power...


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 20, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> These swatches are starting to kill my will power...


  I've tried a few colors from this palette and really love them. The quality is fantastic. I don't typically wear colors but I think I'll get a lot of use from this palette.


----------



## Winterwhite (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the photos and swatches; the new Holiday items look great 


  I am interested to know where the palette was manufactured. Could anyone who owns it perhaps cast a look and post it here? Thanks in advance!


  I tried some blogs but could not find a photo of the back of the palette, where it is probably listed.

  Unfortunately many KvD-items on Sephora don't have an ingredient list published online either


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 20, 2015)

Winterwhite said:


> Thanks everyone for the photos and swatches; the new Holiday items look great
> 
> 
> I am interested to know where the palette was manufactured. Could anyone who owns it perhaps cast a look and post it here? Thanks in advance!
> ...


It says Made in USA


----------



## Winterwhite (Sep 21, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> It says Made in USA


  Thanks a lot, that is good news   I'm a bit wary about purity of ingredients of products from some countries, so I prefer "Made in USA/Canada" or a European country. I have had bad experiences with some other palettes which irritated my eyes.  [Probably from Australia or Brazil or so would be fine, too, just I did not come across any make-up from these countries yet (as I am in Europe, they are somewhat rare).]


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 21, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  I want all if them except Damned.


----------



## grevous13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


Those look gorgeous, but I haven't bought any because Ive been waiting for the sale. Is that the current Lolita?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 22, 2015)

grevous13 said:


> Those look gorgeous, but I haven't bought any because Ive been waiting for the sale. Is that the current Lolita?


  Yes that is the current Lolita. I have the bad batch and had to buy the current lol


----------



## DMcG9 (Sep 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


>


Double Dare and Mother are elusive as hell. Sold out online, none in the stores that I have seen. Most of the time the testers aren't even there.


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 22, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> Double Dare and Mother are elusive as hell. Sold out online, none in the stores that I have seen. Most of the time the testers aren't even there.


  the only store in GTA that my app says has Mother is Square 1. It says Eatons, Bloor St, Yorkdale, Sherway, Fairview and Square 1 all have Double Dare. The app isnt always dependable though...and sometimes neither are the Sephora workers. But if any of those stores are close to you and you want either of them it's worth it to call and see if they have it/will hold it


----------



## IdreamofMAC (Sep 22, 2015)

I didn't know this thread existed. Glad I found it! Subscribing .


----------



## DMcG9 (Sep 22, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> the only store in GTA that my app says has Mother is Square 1. It says Eatons, Bloor St, Yorkdale, Sherway, Fairview and Square 1 all have Double Dare. The app isnt always dependable though...and sometimes neither are the Sephora workers. But if any of those stores are close to you and you want either of them it's worth it to call and see if they have it/will hold it


I've been to most and they don't have it and haven't had it for ages. The Sephora app is so hit and miss it is not funny. There are items on the site that state they are online only and I've seen them in store! Ugh... anyway, I just figured that once they are back in stock online then perhaps it will also indicate that new shipments have made it to stores.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 22, 2015)

Did anyone catch the Kat Von D debut on QVC yesterday? I watched it off and on. They had the new foundation brush, but they were selling it with the foundation, which I don't need right now lol. They also had a 2 pack of the mascara for $30 which is a pretty good deal.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 22, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Did anyone catch the Kat Von D debut on QVC yesterday? I watched it off and on. They had the new foundation brush, but they were selling it with the foundation, which I don't need right now lol. They also had a 2 pack of the mascara for $30 which is a pretty good deal.


  Nope. I missed it. If she wasn't pitching the lipsticks I would not have been interested.


----------



## grevous13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> You need them all lol
> 
> Yes that is the current Lolita. I have the bad batch and had to buy the current lol


Thanks! I saw in a previous post that you had Echo, how is the formula on that one? Im debating if I should add it onto my list.


----------



## squirtlesquad54 (Oct 2, 2015)

Pretty cool set


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 3, 2015)

When is BnA coming back?  I know I read on IG that they acknowledged how much they S/O of it and would be restocking eventually. I can't remember if it was the end of september (which just passed....) or the end of october. I knew I should have picked this up at my SiJCP when they had it!! Now they have a huge list of people waiting to be called when it comes back in stock, which means it'll probably sell out again before even hitting shelves. Sigh!


----------



## squirtlesquad54 (Oct 3, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> When is BnA coming back?  I know I read on IG that they acknowledged how much they S/O of it and would be restocking eventually. I can't remember if it was the end of september (which just passed....) or the end of october. I knew I should have picked this up at my SiJCP when they had it!! Now they have a huge list of people waiting to be called when it comes back in stock, which means it'll probably sell out again before even hitting shelves. Sigh!


  Kat Von D said it take almost one full year to get a new batch certified vegan. That's why Lolita took so long to restock in between batches. Just be patient :flower:


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 3, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> When is BnA coming back?  I know I read on IG that they acknowledged how much they S/O of it and would be restocking eventually. I can't remember if it was the end of september (which just passed....) or the end of october. I knew I should have picked this up at my SiJCP when they had it!! Now they have a huge list of people waiting to be called when it comes back in stock, which means it'll probably sell out again before even hitting shelves. Sigh!


  I know I am bummed I grabbed exorcism and nosferatu instead of bow n arrow I figured it would be there my next order but then it sold out and now I feel like I'll never get it lol.


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 3, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I know I am bummed I grabbed exorcism and nosferatu instead of bow n arrow I figured it would be there my next order but then it sold out and now I feel like I'll never get it lol.


  I got the same two shades, lol! Yeah. I tried on BnA when they had stock and was like ehhhhhhhh... and then of course I get into these types of shades after the fact. Oh well!


----------



## squirtlesquad54 (Oct 6, 2015)

I've really been loving my Monarch palette lately! Sometimes I forget what amazing quality KVD eyeshadows have. If anyone hasn't snagged this palette, now's the time! I just noticed the Chrysalis palette is gone.


----------



## pandorablack (Oct 9, 2015)

The Monarch palette is my favorite KVD palette. Well, it's between that one and Shade and Light: eye.


----------



## knightress (Oct 10, 2015)

Has there been any information about the release date of the metallic liquid lipsticks she posted months ago? I've been anticipating their release.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 11, 2015)

squirtlesquad54 said:


>


  Very pretty ma'am.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 11, 2015)

knightress said:


> Has there been any information about the release date of the metallic liquid lipsticks she posted months ago? I've been anticipating their release.


  I'm very excited about the metallic liquid lipsticks too.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 11, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I know I am bummed I grabbed exorcism and nosferatu instead of bow n arrow I figured it would be there my next order but then it sold out and now I feel like I'll never get it lol.


  I have been trying to grab Bow N Arrow for over a month. Still no luck.


----------



## mimi0701 (Oct 11, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I have been trying to grab Bow N Arrow for over a month. Still no luck.


Me too.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 11, 2015)

mimi0701 said:


> Me too.


  Me three. When it does finally come back in stock, I might get two just so I will have an additional one when I run out. That way, if it's out of stock when I run out of the first one and there's a long wait period between the time it goes out of stock and when it restocks, I won't have to wait until the restock to purchase another one. This is exactly why I have 4 Lolitas, lol.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 11, 2015)

mimi0701 said:


> Me too.


  It makes me wonder if I should back it up when I do see it.


----------



## MissElle12 (Oct 11, 2015)

Colourpop Beeper is a really good dupe for bow n arrow


----------



## MissElle12 (Oct 11, 2015)

The lightest shades in the middle: KVD Bow n Arrow swatched horizontally and Beeper swatched vertically below it...   Bow n Arrow is a tad lighter, I have a feeling the difference will be more noticeable on the lips though.   I was really tired after work last night so I was swatching in bed lol don't judge me :lol:


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 11, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Colourpop Beeper is a really good dupe for bow n arrow


  Good to know. I will go and see if I have purchased Bleeper. If not, I will grab it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 11, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I was really tired after work last night so I was swatching in bed lol don't judge me


  Thanks for the helpful swatches.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 11, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Colourpop Beeper is a really good dupe for bow n arrow


  Awesome I have beeper but I haven't worn it yet I guess I don't need bow n arrow after all after seeing your swatches!


----------



## Mayanas (Oct 11, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I have been trying to grab Bow N Arrow for over a month. Still no luck.





mimi0701 said:


> Me too.





BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Me three. When it does finally come back in stock, I might get two just so I will have an additional one when I run out. That way, if it's out of stock when I run out of the first one and there's a long wait period between the time it goes out of stock and when it restocks, I won't have to wait until the restock to purchase another one. This is exactly why I have 4 Lolitas, lol.


    Me too, ladies .


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 11, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> Me too, ladies .


  Reminds me of trying to find the Milani LE liquid matte lipsticks. Some of you out there will know what I am talking about. lol.


----------



## mimi0701 (Oct 12, 2015)

One thing is for sure.... whenever Bow and Arrow comes back in stock it won't hang around for long. I hope I can get one.


----------



## mimi0701 (Oct 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Reminds me of trying to find the Milani LE liquid matte lipsticks. Some of you out there will know what I am talking about. lol.


The CVS in my area stopped carrying Milani and replaced it with ELF.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 12, 2015)

mimi0701 said:


> One thing is for sure.... whenever Bow and Arrow comes back in stock it won't hang around for long. I hope I can get one.


  Or two or three....... @MissElle12 says Colorpop's Beeper is similar. That cost is only $5.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 12, 2015)

mimi0701 said:


> The CVS in my area stopped carrying Milani and replaced it with ELF.


  I would be pissed too. I have grown to love Milani over the last year. I loved the RiRi dupes they rolled out last fall and the LE liquid mattes from this year.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 19, 2015)

New Shade+Light duo contour blushes! There will be 6 shades total:
  •Bonnie+Clyde
  •Samson+Delilah
  •Morticia+Gomez
  •Mickey+Mallory
  •Piaf+Poe
  •Sid+Nancy [pictured]


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> New Shade+Light duo contour blushes! There will be 6 shades total:
> •Bonnie+Clyde
> •Samson+Delilah
> •Morticia+Gomez
> ...


  its pretty...i dont see it as anything contouring though


----------



## leonah (Oct 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> New Shade+Light duo contour blushes! There will be 6 shades total:
> •Bonnie+Clyde
> •Samson+Delilah
> •Morticia+Gomez
> ...


  how cute!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> New Shade+Light duo contour blushes! There will be 6 shades total:
> •Bonnie+Clyde
> •Samson+Delilah
> •Morticia+Gomez
> ...


  It looks pretty. I will have to swatch this in the store.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 19, 2015)

According to @katvond, Lolita II will be available at Sephora online this Friday and will be in stores November 6!


----------



## phoebeloves (Oct 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> New Shade+Light duo contour blushes! There will be 6 shades total:
> •Bonnie+Clyde
> •Samson+Delilah
> •Morticia+Gomez
> ...


Excited for these.... this color looks more like a blush/highlight duo, which is fine with me! Any idea when these will launch?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 19, 2015)

phoebeloves said:


> Excited for these.... this color looks more like a blush/highlight duo, which is fine with me! Any idea when these will launch?


Unfortunately, she hasn't provided a date yet. She said the first prototypes for them became available to her today.


----------



## LiliV (Oct 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> New Shade+Light duo contour blushes! There will be 6 shades total: •Bonnie+Clyde •Samson+Delilah •Morticia+Gomez •Mickey+Mallory •Piaf+Poe •Sid+Nancy [pictured]


  Yassssss Bonnie and Clyde. Sold already on that they are my all time favorite couple lol and I want the one in the pic too!


----------



## slowlikehoney (Oct 19, 2015)

I know that I'm going to need the Morticia+Gomez duo blush based on the name alone.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 19, 2015)

omg. In love. And they're nice and big, too!


----------



## squirtlesquad54 (Oct 19, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> New Shade+Light duo contour blushes! There will be 6 shades total: •Bonnie+Clyde •Samson+Delilah •Morticia+Gomez •Mickey+Mallory •Piaf+Poe •Sid+Nancy [pictured]


  It's beautiful


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 19, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> According to @katvond, Lolita II will be available at Sephora online this Friday and will be in stores November 6!


  Thanks for the update. I can't wait to pick it up. I love Lolita.


----------



## ThatsGorJESS (Oct 19, 2015)

Im excited for the Lolita duo! I'll use my extra 10% off from the shake up game.  Hopefully they will restock on the other liquid lippies as well.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 20, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Thanks for the update. I can't wait to pick it up. I love Lolita.
> 
> I love Lolita as well. I'm considering purchasing two Lolita II.
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *ThatsGorJESS*
> ...


  I'm going to use my 10% off from the shake up game towards the purchase of Lolita II as well.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 20, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I love Lolita as well. I'm considering purchasing two Lolita II.
> 
> I'm going to use my 10% off from the shake up game towards the purchase of Lolita II as well.


  Me too. I told my Sephora guy to call me when they come in.


----------



## mel33t (Oct 20, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> New Shade+Light duo contour blushes! There will be 6 shades total: •Bonnie+Clyde •Samson+Delilah •Morticia+Gomez •Mickey+Mallory •Piaf+Poe •Sid+Nancy [pictured]


  I will be getting ALL OF THEM. Because #buyalltheblushes


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 21, 2015)

Credit: @katvondbeauty on Instagram

  According to @katvondbeauty, the full sized Lolita 2 will be available in December, while the lip duo will be available this Friday. As I already have the 4 of the current Lolitas, I will personally be waiting  to purchase Lolita 2 by itself when it comes out in December. Looking at the swatch of Lolita 2 though, it looks quite similar to Double Dare so if any of you happen to purchase this set and have Double Dare, please let us know how similar or different they are in color.


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 21, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Credit: @katvondbeauty on Instagram
> 
> According to @katvondbeauty, the full sized Lolita 2 will be available in December, while the lip duo will be available this Friday. As I already have the 4 of the current Lolitas, I will personally be waiting  to purchase Lolita 2 by itself when it comes out in December. Looking at the swatch of Lolita 2 though, it looks quite similar to Double Dare so if any of you happen to purchase this set and have Double Dare, please let us know how similar or different they are in color.


  hmm actually it does look similar to DD and I have lolita in lipstick form so maybe i can skip


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 21, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Credit: @katvondbeauty on Instagram
> 
> According to @katvondbeauty, the full sized Lolita 2 will be available in December, while the lip duo will be available this Friday. As I already have the 4 of the current Lolitas, I will personally be waiting  to purchase Lolita 2 by itself when it comes out in December. Looking at the swatch of Lolita 2 though, it looks quite similar to Double Dare so if any of you happen to purchase this set and have Double Dare, please let us know how similar or different they are in color.


  I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## LiliV (Oct 21, 2015)

I didn't realize it was a duo launching this week, I'll just wait for the regular launch. I already have brown Lolita


----------



## slowlikehoney (Oct 21, 2015)

I wonder what time the Lolita duo will launch. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## phoebeloves (Oct 22, 2015)

Does anyone know a date for the studded kiss and polish duo release? I remember seeing it would launch in Nov but I was wondering if anyone heard an exact date?


----------



## rainyday (Oct 22, 2015)

So excited for the new release in the later hours for the lolita duo!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm trying to decide if I need it now or if I should wait for the full size in December ...


----------



## poodle649 (Oct 23, 2015)

Do we know what time they generally post new items?


----------



## poodle649 (Oct 23, 2015)

Nevermind. Guess the answer was sometime between 6:50 and 7:20am Eastern. At least for today. Ordered!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 23, 2015)

poodle649 said:


> Nevermind. Guess the answer was sometime between 6:50 and 7:20am Eastern. At least for today. Ordered!


  Was coming to post this! Done!!


----------



## slowlikehoney (Oct 23, 2015)

I placed an order for the Lolita duo this morning. Can't wait! And then she's coming out with OG Lolita next year? Gotta complete the Lolita family.


----------



## leonah (Oct 23, 2015)

does anyone have requiem? I'm drawn to it but not sure if it will give me the dead lips vibe to me


----------



## TwiggyPop (Oct 23, 2015)

If anyone has the original Lolita and Colourpop Bumble can you please swatch them for me? I really want Lolita, but KVD liquid lippies suck the life out of my lips. CP works better for me, but if Lolita is that great I will find a way to make it work.


----------



## nasquiat (Oct 24, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> I placed an order for the Lolita duo this morning. Can't wait! And then she's coming out with OG Lolita next year? Gotta complete the Lolita family.


  Same! I needed a backup Lolita of any shape or form so I bought it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 24, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> I placed an order for the Lolita duo this morning. Can't wait! And then she's coming out with OG Lolita next year? Gotta complete the Lolita family.


  I placed an order for it yesterday too. I love Lolita.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 24, 2015)

nasquiat said:


> Same! I needed a backup Lolita of any shape or form so I bought it.


----------



## jenise (Oct 24, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> If anyone has the original Lolita and Colourpop Bumble can you please swatch them for me? I really want Lolita, but KVD liquid lippies suck the life out of my lips. CP works better for me, but if Lolita is that great I will find a way to make it work.


 I posted swatches of them on here a while ago. I'll repost if I can find them! But long story short -- you're safe to skip lol


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 24, 2015)

Placed an order for the Lolita set. I want to wear one of the colors for my wedding so I will save it lol. Plus I needed to use my 150 extra point thing so I can be prepared for the bite November point perk set


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 25, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Placed an order for the Lolita set. I want to wear one of the colors for my wedding so I will save it lol. Plus I needed to use my 150 extra point thing so I can be prepared for the bite November point perk set








 on getting married. Finding the right man to spend your life with is a blessing and feels like heaven on earth. I wish you two all the best. It will not always be easy but if you remember how much you love each other today and why you decided to get married in the first place you will weather most, if not all, storms.


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 25, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> :con:  on getting married. Finding the right man to spend your life with is a blessing and feels like heaven on earth. I wish you two all the best. It will not always be easy but if you remember how much you love each other today and why you decided to get married in the first place you will weather most, if not all, storms.


  Thank you so much for this I really screenshot this to always remind me. I really appreciate seriously those kind words.  I will never forget this post really


----------



## TwiggyPop (Oct 25, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Placed an order for the Lolita set. I want to wear one of the colors for my wedding so I will save it lol. Plus I needed to use my 150 extra point thing so I can be prepared for the bite November point perk set


  Congrats!! You are going to be a beautiful bride!!


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 25, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> Congrats!! You are going to be a beautiful bride!!


  Thank you luv


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 25, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Thank you so much for this I really screenshot this to always remind me. I really appreciate seriously those kind words.  I will never forget this post really








 Cheers. Are you having a big wedding or a small wedding?


----------



## Sabrunka (Oct 25, 2015)

I passed on the mini duo even though it was tempting.  I have both Lolita and Double Dare and think that the new Lolita II is WAY too similar to Lolita II, so I can pass.  When the lippies finally restock I may get a backup of Lolita as I love it.  I had Bow & Arrow but I sold it because I never reached for it, so I don't care about that one .  I wonder why they're taking SO long to make more.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 25, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> I passed on the mini duo even though it was tempting.  I have both Lolita and Double Dare and think that the new Lolita II is WAY too similar to Lolita II, so I can pass.  When the lippies finally restock I may get a backup of Lolita as I love it.  I had Bow & Arrow but I sold it because I never reached for it, so I don't care about that one .  I wonder why they're taking SO long to make more.


  I ordered the mini duo. I hope it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Sabrunka (Oct 26, 2015)

Lolita ELL is up on Sephora again!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 26, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Lolita ELL is up on Sephora again!


  I got it. I am now waiting on the full size of Lolita II.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2015)

slowlikehoney said:


> I placed an order for the Lolita duo this morning. Can't wait! And then she's coming out with OG Lolita next year? Gotta complete the Lolita family.


    My order arrives tomorrow.  I have the solid form of Lolita so I ordered the duo.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Lolita ELL is up on Sephora again!


   I got the notification Email from Sephora.  I ordered that too---thought what the heck---it was a way to use a 10% off code.


----------



## Sabrunka (Oct 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I got the notification Email from Sephora.  I ordered that too---thought what the heck---it was a way to use a 10% off code.


  I'm just not sure if I want to get it or not.  I already have it, but a backup wouldn't hurt since I have NO idea when it'll be back!


----------



## Sabrunka (Oct 26, 2015)

This is lolita on me under two slightly different lights


----------



## leonah (Oct 26, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> This is lolita on me under two slightly different lights


  that color is so pretty and it really fits you too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> I'm just not sure if I want to get it or not.  I already have it, but a backup wouldn't hurt since I have NO idea when it'll be back!


 I didn't have the Lolita liquid---just the solid, but it you really love the shade & use it often enough then a backup is 
   totally justified...


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> This is lolita on me under two slightly different lights


  I absolutely LOVE it on you.  So, so pretty---and your eyes are incredible!!!


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 26, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> This is lolita on me under two slightly different lights


  This is definitely your color love it


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 26, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> This is lolita on me under two slightly different lights


  Love Lolita on you.


----------



## Mayanas (Oct 26, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> This is lolita on me under two slightly different lights


   Pretty


----------



## Sabrunka (Oct 27, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Love Lolita on you.
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Mayanas*
> ...


 
  Aww shucks, thanks for all the kind words!  What's funny is that I originally found it to be too brown/dark on me, but then I got used to it and thought: "Ya know what? I actually like this, it's now my favorite!" haha.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Aww shucks, thanks for all the kind words!  What's funny is that I originally found it to be too brown/dark on me, but then I got used to it and thought: "Ya know what? I actually like this, it's now my favorite!" haha.


  Funny how things work out like that.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I find that when I think a lipstick does not work for me I need to give it a chance and wear it at least 3-4 times before giving up on it.


----------



## kilikina7 (Oct 27, 2015)

My lolita duo just got here, and they are both underfilled. I grabbed my two other minis to compare. Lolita II is missing about 2-3 millimeters of product, and Lolita is missing about 2 millimeters as well.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2015)

kilikina7 said:


> My lolita duo just got here, and they are both underfilled. I grabbed my two other minis to compare. Lolita II is missing about 2-3 millimeters of product, and Lolita is missing about 2 millimeters as well.


  Sounds like you have the measurements down to a precise science. I wish they were a bit larger tho. Oh well. I have two Lolita 1. Just waiting to get the full size of Lolita 2.


----------



## kilikina7 (Oct 27, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Sounds like you have the measurements down to a precise science.


Lol, sometimes it's easier to think in millimeters than fractions of inches. But the amount missing from Lolita II is about the length of my (very short) pinky nail.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2015)

kilikina7 said:


> My lolita duo just got here, and they are both underfilled. I grabbed my two other minis to compare. Lolita II is missing about 2-3 millimeters of product, and Lolita is missing about 2 millimeters as well.


 Probably bec they don't usually fill the liquid lipsticks to the brim to avoid leakage/spillage!!


----------



## kilikina7 (Oct 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Probably bec they don't usually fill the liquid lipsticks to the brim to avoid leakage/spillage!!


All of my other ones are completely full. You can see the white plastic on the applicator, which kind of surprised me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2015)

My swatches & I love Lolita 2!!! I added double dare for comparison purposes because people say DD & L2 are dupes.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Aww shucks, thanks for all the kind words! * What's funny is that I originally found it to be too brown/dark on me, but then I got used to it and thought: "Ya know what? I actually like this*, it's now my favorite!" haha.


   .......and you know we agree!!!!  Enjoy sweets!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2015)

kilikina7 said:


> My lolita duo just got here, and they are both underfilled. I grabbed my two other minis to compare. Lolita II is missing about 2-3 millimeters of product, and Lolita is missing about 2 millimeters as well.


   I have my box sitting here still unopened.  That was a tease---the want to make sure you come back and purchase the full size L2


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Probably bec they don't usually fill the liquid lipsticks to the brim to avoid leakage/spillage!!


   I think it was all a big tease!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2015)

Nice swatches Dolly---my heart is still w/Lolita because I'm experiencing some weird mauve & burgundy fetish  ATM.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I think it was all a big tease!!!


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 27, 2015)

Yassss thank you. I'm most excited about Lolita. I would never use a full size so these minis are perfect for me


----------



## poodle649 (Oct 27, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Yassss thank you. I'm most excited about Lolita. I would never use a full size so these minis are perfect for me


 I agree. I love mini everything. So cute, and I can carry more options in the same size bag!   Jusr got these today. Can't wait to rock the colors. I love them both.


----------



## Sabrunka (Oct 27, 2015)

THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH!! YESSS they're different enough that it was worth buying the mini duo, yahoo! Yay!! I'm also so glad for my skin tone since all of these colors suit me well!  I can't wait to get it in the mail! I already have lolita and double dare but I wanna try lolita 2!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks Dolly for sharing this swatch. I just got the mini duo yesterday. I also have two Lolitas (I).


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2015)

poodle649 said:


> Jusr got these today. Can't wait to rock the colors. I love them both.


  I am sure you will  rock Lolita I and II.


----------



## Lucy Fer (Oct 27, 2015)

http://www.sephora.com/studded-obse...UbpObpQ-jQpuUMj_UcJg4N_rxpKpCw&ranLinkID=10-1


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2015)

Lucy Fer said:


> http://www.sephora.com/studded-obse...UbpObpQ-jQpuUMj_UcJg4N_rxpKpCw&ranLinkID=10-1


  No thanks!!!!  I see at least 10 shades that I wouldn't wear at all!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH!! YESSS they're different enough that it was worth buying the mini duo, yahoo! Yay!! I'm also so glad for my skin tone since all of these colors suit me well!  I can't wait to get it in the mail! I already have lolita and double dare but *I wanna try lolita 2!*


 I think L-2 will look equally stunning on you!!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 28, 2015)

Lucy Fer said:


> http://www.sephora.com/studded-obse...UbpObpQ-jQpuUMj_UcJg4N_rxpKpCw&ranLinkID=10-1


  I have most of the KVD Studded Lipsticks because I purchased them separately.


----------



## poodle649 (Oct 28, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I am sure you will  rock Lolita I and II.:haha:


 I tried them out today. Lolita is more brown than I had hoped it would be, but apparently different batches run differently in that shade? (It was being discussed in the Sephora thread) I did like how it looked though. And Lolita II is great.   I need to play with them more cause they never fully set for me and they feathered at the edges. I don't know if it was just from over lining with the LL or if I need a true liner to hold them, but I ended up having to take Lolita off before I wanted to because the feathering was looking kinda rough. I haven't really used this formula other than a free sample mini.  How are you liking the duo?


----------



## slowlikehoney (Oct 29, 2015)

The KVD Formula X nail polishes are up, the full size ones, not the mini lip/nail sets yet.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 29, 2015)

The minis are going to be a 6 piece set, available November 6th - 3 lipsticks and 3 nail polishes, according to the katvondbeauty instagram. What happened to the duo sets?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> The minis are going to be a 6 piece set, available November 6th - 3 lipsticks and 3 nail polishes, according to the katvondbeauty instagram. What happened to the duo sets?


The duo mini sets are due out Nov 25th, along with the mini 6 piece set!


----------



## Indieprincess (Oct 29, 2015)

Lucy Fer said:


> http://www.sephora.com/studded-obse...UbpObpQ-jQpuUMj_UcJg4N_rxpKpCw&ranLinkID=10-1  :anyone:


  I was tempted but I counted 9 shades I wouldn't wear.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 29, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> The duo mini sets are due out Nov 25th, along with the mini 6 piece set!


Ah okay, awesome! I only ordered Piaf today - I'm definitely wanting the 6 piece set.


----------



## Mayanas (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks Dolly.  I loved new Lolita.   For me they arent dupe


----------



## lyseD (Oct 30, 2015)

The new set with Lolita and Lolita II is up on Sephora Canada this morning.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 30, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> For me they arent dupe


  Hi @Mayanas I love the new Lolita as well. I can't wait to grab the full-size.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Oct 30, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Hi @Mayanas I love the new Lolita as well. I can't wait to grab the full-size.


I love it too!  I never bought any of the previous versions of Lolita so I don't have any to compare them to.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 30, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> I love it too!  I never bought any of the previous versions of Lolita so I don't have any to compare them to.


  The new version is nice but I like all of them. Did you get the duo mini set? It has Lolita I and II.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Oct 30, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> The new version is nice but I like all of them. Did you get the duo mini set? It has Lolita I and II.


Yes and I love it, especially Lolita II.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 30, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> Yes and I love it, especially Lolita II.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Oct 30, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> This is lolita on me under two slightly different lights


  It looks great on you!


----------



## nasquiat (Nov 2, 2015)

Lolita full size is back in stock


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 2, 2015)

nasquiat said:


> Lolita full size is back in stock








Yay!!!!! Good to know.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Nov 2, 2015)

Did anyone grab any of the nail polishes? My Piaf should be here tomorrow!


----------



## slowlikehoney (Nov 2, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Did anyone grab any of the nail polishes? My Piaf should be here tomorrow!


  I ordered Vampira but I don't know when I'm getting it since the tracking hasn't updated. Let us know what you think of Piaf!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 3, 2015)

[h=1]From Kat Von D's instagram:[/h]  [h=1][/h]  [h=1]

[/h]  [h=1][/h]  [h=1]Coming this spring![/h]  [h=1]Clockwise starting from the top:[/h]  [h=1]•Piaf+Poe[/h]  [h=1]•Sid+Nancy[/h]  [h=1]•Hansel+Gretel[/h]  [h=1]•Bonnie+Clyde[/h]  [h=1]•Morticia+Gomez[/h]  [h=1]•Samson+Delilah[/h]


----------



## leonah (Nov 3, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> [h=1]From Kat Von D's instagram:[/h]  [h=1][/h]  [h=1]
> 
> [/h]  [h=1][/h]  [h=1]Coming this spring![/h]  [h=1]Clockwise starting from the top:[/h]  [h=1]•Piaf+Poe[/h]  [h=1]•Sid+Nancy[/h]  [h=1]•Hansel+Gretel[/h]  [h=1]•Bonnie+Clyde[/h]  [h=1]•Morticia+Gomez[/h]  [h=1]•Samson+Delilah[/h]


  I need at least one.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Nov 3, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> [h=1]From Kat Von D's instagram:[/h]  [h=1][/h]  [h=1]
> 
> [/h]  [h=1][/h]  [h=1]Coming this spring![/h]  [h=1]Clockwise starting from the top:[/h]  [h=1]•Piaf+Poe[/h]  [h=1]•Sid+Nancy[/h]  [h=1]•Hansel+Gretel[/h]  [h=1]•Bonnie+Clyde[/h]  [h=1]•Morticia+Gomez[/h]  [h=1]•Samson+Delilah[/h]


  Morticia & Gomez looks like a great contouring product. I'm not really a fan of these type of split pans though, there's always one colour I love and one I'm just stuck with.


----------



## DMcG9 (Nov 3, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> [h=1]From Kat Von D's instagram:[/h]  [h=1][/h]  [h=1]
> 
> [/h]  [h=1][/h]  [h=1]Coming this spring![/h]  [h=1]Clockwise starting from the top:[/h]  [h=1]•Piaf+Poe[/h]  [h=1]•Sid+Nancy[/h]  [h=1]•Hansel+Gretel[/h]  [h=1]•Bonnie+Clyde[/h]  [h=1]•Morticia+Gomez[/h]  [h=1]•Samson+Delilah[/h]


These look so meh to me. Like cheap 90s drugstore...


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 3, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> These look so meh to me. Like cheap 90s drugstore...


  I totally agree!!! This is like something I would spot in the clearance bin at Walgreens.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 3, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> [h=1]From Kat Von D's instagram:[/h]  [h=1][/h]  [h=1]
> 
> [/h]  [h=1][/h]  [h=1]Coming this spring![/h]  [h=1]Clockwise starting from the top:[/h]  [h=1]•Piaf+Poe[/h]  [h=1]•Sid+Nancy[/h]  [h=1]•Hansel+Gretel[/h]  [h=1]•Bonnie+Clyde[/h]  [h=1]•Morticia+Gomez[/h]  [h=1]•Samson+Delilah[/h]


  Love, love, love.


----------



## leonah (Nov 3, 2015)

I agree though that she could have done some amazing design on these


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 3, 2015)

leonah said:


> I agree though that she could have done some amazing design on these


  Fair point. Well made.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 3, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> [h=1]From Kat Von D's instagram:[/h]  [h=1][/h]  [h=1]
> 
> [/h]  [h=1][/h]  [h=1]Coming this spring![/h]  [h=1]Clockwise starting from the top:[/h]  [h=1]•Piaf+Poe[/h]  [h=1]•Sid+Nancy[/h]  [h=1]•Hansel+Gretel[/h]  [h=1]•Bonnie+Clyde[/h]  [h=1]•Morticia+Gomez[/h]  [h=1]•Samson+Delilah[/h]


  Not a fan of split pans, but but I want them! 
  To start probably Piaf+Poe & Morticia+Gomez


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 3, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Not a fan of split pans, but but I want them!
> To start probably Piaf+Poe & Morticia+Gomez


  If they are about $25-$30 I will grab them all if i can catch them in stock at the same time. I love KVD.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 4, 2015)

To be honest, I'm not really interested in these as I'm not too familiar with contour blushes, but I will check them out once they're released, especially if you ladies like them.


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 4, 2015)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought these were supposed to have really cool packaging? Like, a wax seal looking type of thing. Unless these are just her proto-types or whatever and they don't have the right packaging. 

  EDIT: Looks like I'm probably wrong, but this is the picture I was talking about.


----------



## squirtlesquad54 (Nov 4, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought these were supposed to have really cool packaging? Like, a wax seal looking type of thing. Unless these are just her proto-types or whatever and they don't have the right packaging.   EDIT: Looks like I'm probably wrong, but this is the picture I was talking about.


  That's what I thought too, but maybe that's a different product. Hopefully these are just prototypes and that's their real packaging


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought these were supposed to have really cool packaging? Like, a wax seal looking type of thing. Unless these are just her proto-types or whatever and they don't have the right packaging.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like I'm probably wrong, but this is the picture I was talking about.


  Those are her new compact mirrors^


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Nov 4, 2015)

I will probably end up with all of the blushes eventually, but my first order will definitely be Sid + Nancy, Bonnie + Clyde, and Morticia + Gomez


----------



## featherboa50 (Nov 8, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Those are her new compact mirrors^


  any idea when these are coming out?


----------



## squirtlesquad54 (Nov 8, 2015)

Mother is back in stock


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 9, 2015)

Bow n' Arrow was restocked yesterday on Sephora.com (I found out really late so it had been out of stock long before I got a chance to try to get it) and has been going in and out of stock since then so keep your eyes on the website. I was able to order two just a few minutes ago but it immediately went back out of stock.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 9, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Bow n' Arrow was restocked yesterday on Sephora.com (I found out really late so it had been out of stock long before I got a chance to try to get it) and has been going in and out of stock since then so keep your eyes on the website. I was able to order two just a few minutes ago but it immediately went back out of stock.


  Yep, it showed in stock and went out right as I was checking out - I am going to watch this today and see if I can snag one.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Bow n' Arrow was restocked yesterday on Sephora.com (I found out really late so it had been out of stock long before I got a chance to try to get it) and has been going in and out of stock since then so keep your eyes on the website. I was able to order two just a few minutes ago but it immediately went back out of stock.


  WTH??????????????????????????????? Again. It figures.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 9, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> WTH??????????????????????????????? Again. It figures.


  I know. Everyone's been waiting so long for Bow n Arrow to come in stock and now that's it's here, it's still difficult to get even with it being a permanent product.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> That's what happened to me early this morning. I was able to place my order but I never got an order confirmation or an order number so it didn't go through. I hate that you basically have to stalk this item like a hawk to get it because some of her products go so fast and stay out of stock for so long. I wish there was better quantity control.
> 
> I know. Everyone's been waiting so long for Bow n Arrow to come in stock and now that's it's here, it's still difficult to get even with it being a permanent product.


  I wonder if the EBay sharks bought them all.


----------



## BabysOnFire (Nov 10, 2015)

I know I'm a little bit late to the party (it doesn't help that I order from Sephora's Canadian website) but I swatched my Lolita Lip Duo - I figured it still might be useful since Lolita is permanent and Lolita II will be out in December! I added Double Dare for comparison's sake.

  Lolita (Full Size), Lolita (Lip Duo), Lolita II (Lip Duo), Double Dare: 




  Lolita on the lips:




  Lolita II on the lips:




  ... Annnnd I somehow managed to make the exact same face in both pictures. lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2015)

BabysOnFire said:


> I know I'm a little bit late to the party (it doesn't help that I order from Sephora's Canadian website) but I swatched my Lolita Lip Duo - I figured it still might be useful since Lolita is permanent and Lolita II will be out in December! I added Double Dare for comparison's sake.
> 
> Lolita (Full Size), Lolita (Lip Duo), Lolita II (Lip Duo), Double Dare:
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous.


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 10, 2015)

BabysOnFire said:


> I know I'm a little bit late to the party (it doesn't help that I order from Sephora's Canadian website) but I swatched my Lolita Lip Duo - I figured it still might be useful since Lolita is permanent and Lolita II will be out in December! I added Double Dare for comparison's sake.  Lolita (Full Size), Lolita (Lip Duo), Lolita II (Lip Duo), Double Dare:
> 
> Lolita on the lips:
> 
> ...


   Beautiful   Thanks


----------



## Shars (Nov 10, 2015)

BabysOnFire said:


> I know I'm a little bit late to the party (it doesn't help that I order from Sephora's Canadian website) but I swatched my Lolita Lip Duo - I figured it still might be useful since Lolita is permanent and Lolita II will be out in December! I added Double Dare for comparison's sake.
> 
> Lolita (Full Size), Lolita (Lip Duo), Lolita II (Lip Duo), Double Dare:
> 
> ...


  Your features are so striking and beautiful. Love both of these on you but love the original more!!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 10, 2015)

BabysOnFire said:


> I know I'm a little bit late to the party (it doesn't help that I order from Sephora's Canadian website) but I swatched my Lolita Lip Duo - I figured it still might be useful since Lolita is permanent and Lolita II will be out in December! I added Double Dare for comparison's sake.  Lolita (Full Size), Lolita (Lip Duo), Lolita II (Lip Duo), Double Dare:
> 
> Lolita on the lips:
> 
> ...


  Once again you are sooooo pretty, wow! Hm I don't think Lolita 2 is unique enough since I have Lolita and double dare already.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Once again you are sooooo pretty, wow! Hm I don't think Lolita 2 is unique enough since I have Lolita and double dare already.


  I agree. There isn't a huge difference BUT I still want both. Lol.


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 10, 2015)

I got the monarch and interstellar palettes during the sale and they are amazing


----------



## BabysOnFire (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you all so much, you're so sweet!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I definitely like Lolita on me more than Lolita II. I'll still get my use out of the mini, I just don't see myself purchasing it in full size as well.

  As far as Double Dare, there's a big difference between how it looks on me compared to Lolita II (Double Dare is brighter and noticeably much more pink), but Lolita II is still my least favourite of all 3, lol.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 10, 2015)

Yeah I really like that double dare is more pink Lolita 2 almost looks orangey


----------



## mimi0701 (Nov 11, 2015)

Bow N Arrow is in stock at Sephora online. Now is your chance! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Edit: It's gone again. I'm beginning to think they're restocking them two at a time.


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 11, 2015)

mimi0701 said:


> Bow N Arrow is in stock at Sephora online. Now is your chance! ompom:     Edit: It's gone again. I'm beginning to think they're restocking them two at a time. hboy:


  I'm getting SO annoyed at this. It's a freaking joke right? Just do 1 mass restock. I have a hard time believing they're getting teeny tiny shipments each day (Or hour seeing that this has been happening multiple times a day)


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Nov 11, 2015)

It's so annoying!! It comes in, and then it sells out before anyone can get it lmao.


----------



## mimi0701 (Nov 11, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> It's so annoying!! It comes in, and then it sells out before anyone can get it lmao.


When I placed my order this morning it didn't even have that "only a few left" when it showed as available. I thought it was a real restock this time.


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 11, 2015)

I signed up for email notifications of Bow 'N Arrow and I am never receiving them. Grrr... Maybe it's for the best. I'm think going to buy the Dose of Colors holiday trio instead. I have enough liquid lipsticks to last multiple lifetimes.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 11, 2015)

mimi0701 said:


> Bow N Arrow is in stock at Sephora online. Now is your chance!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I missed it. Damn it. Thanks @mimi0701 for the heads up. I logged on to late.


----------



## mimi0701 (Nov 12, 2015)

Bow N Arrow is back again. They must have found a few more.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 12, 2015)

mimi0701 said:


> Bow N Arrow is back again. They must have found a few more.


  I know. I put it in my cart and then I could not pull the trigger. I ordered about 10 liquid matte lipsticks last week. (LA Splash and NYX)


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 12, 2015)

Its like the new LC...cant keep their LLs in stock. although i dont think LC every had batch issues


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 12, 2015)

mimi0701 said:


> Bow N Arrow is back again. They must have found a few more.


  Finally got my hands on one! I put it in my cart this morning and it went in and out and in and out of stock on my app. I was at work and didn't have time for Sephora's games. I came home to find out it's still in stock, and got a confirmation email for my order! so excited!


----------



## mimi0701 (Nov 12, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Finally got my hands on one! I put it in my cart this morning and it went in and out and in and out of stock on my app. I was at work and didn't have time for Sephora's games. I came home to find out it's still in stock, and got a confirmation email for my order! so excited!


  Congrats on getting it. I can't wait to get mine either.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Nov 12, 2015)

Double post


----------



## msvluvsmac (Nov 12, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Finally got my hands on one! I put it in my cart this morning and it went in and out and in and out of stock on my app. I was at work and didn't have time for Sephora's games. I came home to find out it's still in stock, and got a confirmation email for my order! so excited!


  Glad you got it!!


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 13, 2015)

Monarch palette is life if you don't have it get it


----------



## MaryJane (Nov 13, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


  I agree with you 100%. I've been very, very impressed w/the quality of her shadows. Over the last year, I've accumulated the Monarch, Interstellar (sp), Shade and Light, and Mi Vida Loca Remix eye shadow palettes. 

  I reach for these palettes all the time and they don't disappoint. They are a fantastic value for the amount of shadows and the quality that you get.


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 13, 2015)

MaryJane said:


> I agree with you 100%. I've been very, very impressed w/the quality of her shadows. Over the last year, I've accumulated the Monarch, Interstellar (sp), Shade and Light, and Mi Vida Loca Remix eye shadow palettes.   I reach for these palettes all the time and they don't disappoint. They are a fantastic value for the amount of shadows and the quality that you get.


  Yes they are great. I got the monarch, interstellar, mi vida loca and shade and light eyes. I really wanna track down the chrsyliar palette some like that


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 13, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


  All I see is your lipstick. Is it Lolita? Bow N Arrow? Pretty.


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 13, 2015)

My BnA shipped


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 13, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


  Sigh, you look so beautiful in all of your photos.  I LOVE your hair, I wish I had it! Although it wouldn't suit me at all.. And your skin is so pretty ughhhh life.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 13, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> My BnA shipped








Yay!!!! Finally.


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 13, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> All I see is your lipstick. Is it Lolita? Bow N Arrow? Pretty.


  Thank you Huns but it is Mac verve. I'm itching to use Lolita 1 & 2 but I can't until wedding day. I don't even want to swatch it lol


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 13, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Sigh, you look so beautiful in all of your photos.  I LOVE your hair, I wish I had it! Although it wouldn't suit me at all.. And your skin is so pretty ughhhh life.


  Awwww thank you luv your making me blush


----------



## sagehen (Nov 13, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Thank you Huns but it is Mac verve. I'm itching to use Lolita 1 & 2 but I can't until wedding day. I don't even want to swatch it lol


 Mmm mmm... you can't do that! You're not going to do a trial mu run?


----------



## Haven (Nov 13, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Monarch palette is life if you don't have it get it


  Beautiful!


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 13, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Mmm mmm... you can't do that! You're not going to do a trial mu run?


  Oh yeah most def that but whenever that comes that day and my wedding day will be the first times lol. I don't want to use them up before than 


Haven said:


> Beautiful!


  Thank you


----------



## DarylandCarole (Nov 14, 2015)

BabysOnFire said:


> I know I'm a little bit late to the party (it doesn't help that I order from Sephora's Canadian website) but I swatched my Lolita Lip Duo - I figured it still might be useful since Lolita is permanent and Lolita II will be out in December! I added Double Dare for comparison's sake.
> 
> Lolita (Full Size), Lolita (Lip Duo), Lolita II (Lip Duo), Double Dare:
> 
> ...


I love Lolita! Beautiful. I was thinking of getting Lovecraft. Does anyone have that? I'd love to see a swatch before I buy either one.


----------



## nasquiat (Nov 15, 2015)

Here's me wearing Lolita. I need backups because it's the only color I reach for.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 15, 2015)

nasquiat said:


> Here's me wearing Lolita. I need backups because it's the only color I reach for.


  Gorgeous. I love Lolita too.


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 15, 2015)

nasquiat said:


> Here's me wearing Lolita. I need backups because it's the only color I reach for.


  Huba huba you are beautiful. Love it girl


----------



## msvluvsmac (Nov 15, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Monarch palette is life if you don't have it get it





nasquiat said:


> Here's me wearing Lolita. I need backups because it's the only color I reach for.





BabysOnFire said:


> I know I'm a little bit late to the party (it doesn't help that I order from Sephora's Canadian website) but I swatched my Lolita Lip Duo - I figured it still might be useful since Lolita is permanent and Lolita II will be out in December! I added Double Dare for comparison's sake.  Lolita (Full Size), Lolita (Lip Duo), Lolita II (Lip Duo), Double Dare:
> 
> Lolita on the lips:
> 
> ...


  All of you look gorgeous!


----------



## Shars (Nov 16, 2015)

nasquiat said:


> Here's me wearing Lolita. I need backups because it's the only color I reach for.


  That looks amazing on you Trini! And you're wing liner is killing me!!


----------



## Lucy Fer (Nov 19, 2015)

Kat von D has an own shop.
http://www.katvondbeauty.com/index

  Does this mean that she will no longer be at Sephora?


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Nov 24, 2015)

It will still be sold at Sephora - I think when her site first opened it was supposed to already be selling her line, but I guess they had issues lol. Maybe this will help with the stocking issues that Sephora has and if something runs out we can get it there instead!


----------



## boschicka (Nov 24, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> It will still be sold at Sephora - I think when her site first opened it was supposed to already be selling her line, but I guess they had issues lol. *Maybe this will help with the stocking issues that Sephora has and if something runs out we can get it there instead!*


Ooh, wouldn't that be nice!


----------



## Lucy Fer (Nov 24, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> It will still be sold at Sephora - I think when her site first opened it was supposed to already be selling her line, but I guess they had issues lol. Maybe this will help with the stocking issues that Sephora has and if something runs out we can get it there instead!



Ah ok. Thank you.


----------



## ReganW (Nov 25, 2015)

Any news on when the metallic liquid lipsticks will be released?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 4, 2015)

The full sized single version of Lolita II is now available for purchase on Sephora.com for VIB and VIB Rouges!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm skipping it, only because I know I won't like the color on me lol


----------



## laurennnxox (Dec 5, 2015)

ReganW said:


> Any news on when the metallic liquid lipsticks will be released?


Ooooh yeah, I forgot about these! I feel like she teased them forever ago. I wonder if some kind of delay happened. It's almost the end of the year! I was dying for these!


----------



## MOSHA (Dec 8, 2015)

i need lolita!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jan 10, 2016)

The SHADE+LIGHT Blush Duos will be available online at Sephora.com on the 12th of this month!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 11, 2016)

Tomorrow! I'm excited, but my wallet isn't. I need to get a few of those AND the Gwen Stefani blush palette...Why oh why does stuff have to all come out at the same time?? lol!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jan 11, 2016)

Found the blush duos at a Sephora in JCP today; bought Piaf & Poe and Hansel & Gretel.

Not sure why the picture is sideways, lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 11, 2016)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Found the blush duos at a Sephora in JCP today; bought Piaf & Poe and Hansel & Gretel.
> 
> Not sure why the picture is sideways, lol.


How much were they? Great pic
Edit: lol just realized it says $25


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 11, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> The SHADE+LIGHT Blush Duos will be available online at Sephora.com on the 12th of this month!


I am so excited for them!


----------



## boschicka (Jan 11, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> How much were they? Great pic



If you tilt your head to the side, it looks like there's a tag that says $25.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 13, 2016)

I ordered Sid + Nancy and Morticia + Gomez. So excited to try them out. I think I will eventually get most of them lol. The only one I don't think will look good on me is Mickey + Mallory - all the others are fair game LOL


----------



## mollyv6 (Jan 13, 2016)

I ordered Piaf + Poe to start along with flash shipping since I didn't renew Rouge for 2016.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jan 13, 2016)

I want to order Morticia + Gomez but I'm unsure of how you're supposed to use these besides mixing the colors together (which isn't exactly the way I would want to use this). Has anyone ever used a product like this before and know how they're intended to be applied?


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 15, 2016)

They come with a little paper telling you tips on how you can use them 

Sid + Nancy:



	

		
			
		

		
	
(here's the darker color, the lighter one, and the two mixed)

Morticia + Gomez:




I LOVE these so far! Sid + Nancy will definitely be a more springtime shade for me, but they're both gorgeous. Awesome pigmentation and blendability, and they're SO SMOOTH! I need more of them. lmao


----------



## mollyv6 (Jan 15, 2016)

I received my Piaf + Poe yesterday and was really excited until I opened it.  The colors don't really show up on me at all!  I'm around an NC25 and the light color barely shows after many layers.  The darker color is a bit better but not what I was hoping for.  I know these say buildable pigmentation but I felt it took too many layers to get the color payoff I wanted.  The texture was soft but not as buttery as I was expecting.  It seems like others have had better luck so maybe it was just this color combo.  Hopefully, others who buy these enjoy them more than me!


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm taking about getting the KVD foundation in deep 74 does anyone have it and what are your thoughts?


----------



## sagehen (Jan 15, 2016)

smileyt06 said:


> I'm taking about getting the KVD foundation in deep 74 does anyone have it and what are your thoughts?


I like the formula, didn't like that shade too much (too dark and red - had to make it work, which I don't like). I am a bit more yellow than you and love shade 71. Have you tried shade 74 yet? Findation.com and Sephora folk recommend it to anyone who says they are NC50-ish, but I feel like shade 71 deserves a look as well. HTH


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 15, 2016)

sagehen said:


> I like the formula, didn't like that shade too much (too dark and red - had to make it work, which I don't like). I am a bit more yellow than you and love shade 71. Have you tried shade 74 yet? Findation.com and Sephora folk recommend it to anyone who says they are NC50-ish, but I feel like shade 71 deserves a look as well. HTH



Sounds good. I'm going to go get a sample today and try it. I was curious because QVC still has that deal going on where it comes with the KVD brush


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 16, 2016)

^ Sephora has a package now that comes with the KVD foundation and a beauty blender, they just added it to the KVD section if you're interested!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 16, 2016)

sullenxriot182 said:


> ^ Sephora has a package now that comes with the KVD foundation and a beauty blender, they just added it to the KVD section if you're interested!



^ And this is the better deal IMO because this foundation looks best applied with a BB! (At least on me!)


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 16, 2016)

sullenxriot182 said:


> ^ Sephora has a package now that comes with the KVD foundation and a beauty blender, they just added it to the KVD section if you're interested!





laurennnxox said:


> ^ And this is the better deal IMO because this foundation looks best applied with a BB! (At least on me!)



yup went today and got this awesome deal.  I wanted the cvc special that I saw she still had but now it is magically gone oh well.  I do hear it is applied better with a beauty blender


----------



## Indieprincess (Jan 17, 2016)

I wear Deep 71 and I really like it. I use MAC's strobe cream underneath which helps it from caking up. It's probably the most long wearing foundation I've ever had like I can put it on midday and it's still going strong deep into the night.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 17, 2016)

smileyt06 said:


> yup went today and got this awesome deal.  I wanted the cvc special that I saw she still had but now it is magically gone oh well.  I do hear it is applied better with a beauty blender


Which shade did u pick?


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 17, 2016)

sagehen said:


> Which shade did u pick?


Deep 74 that worked best. Deep 72 is darker than 74 and 71 was too light for me. I love it though


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 17, 2016)

Dang. I was gonna pick up the set, too, but my shade is OOS now. 

It says it's in stock in my local store so maybe I'll see if I can snag it tomorrow.


----------



## Sabrunka (Jan 17, 2016)

The blush packaging looks like something you'd find at the dollar store, and all the reviews I saw say that the blushes are powdery and poor quality


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 17, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> The blush packaging looks like something you'd find at the dollar store, and all the reviews I saw say that the blushes are powdery and poor quality



Hmm yeah, the packaging is kinda lame I agree. But I used Piaf/Poe the other day and really liked it! Obviously not like a Tom Ford Blush by any means, but I still think I'll pick up another. I think of it as 3 blushes for $25. The left shade, right shade, and mixed together. Not a bad deal!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 18, 2016)

I don't think they're bad quality at all, they actually blend really nicely!


----------



## Heidi K (Jan 20, 2016)

I was going to order one or two of the blushes until I read Temptalia's review. She was not impressed. I figured I should wait until they come out in a store near me. I've never been huge into blush anyway.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 21, 2016)

I got my very first goodies from Kat von D yesterday and I'm super impressed.  I ordered the Shade & Light Eyeshadow Palette, Lolita, and Double Dare, and I've been loving every single item. Especially the palette is a great deal. The colours are buttery und very good pigmented. I love the the liquid lipsticks as well but - as they are my very first liquid lipsticks - I'm a beginner when it comes to applying them. I think I need to work with a lipliner from now on because I cannot seem to not mess up my lip contour, especially the cupid's bow. They are a bit drying, though.
I don't know which ones to buy next? I can't swatch them, someone is nice enough to CP them for me, so I have to rely on swatches. I'm thinking of Mother and Lovesick? I'm very pale and blonde; do you have any suggestions?


----------



## DMcG9 (Jan 21, 2016)

SleepingBeauty said:


> I got my very first goodies from Kat von D yesterday and I'm super impressed.  I ordered the Shade & Light Eyeshadow Palette, Lolita, and Double Dare, and I've been loving every single item. Especially the palette is a great deal. The colours are buttery und very good pigmented. I love the the liquid lipsticks as well but - as they are my very first liquid lipsticks - I'm a beginner when it comes to applying them. I think I need to work with a lipliner from now on because I cannot seem to not mess up my lip contour, especially the cupid's bow. They are a bit drying, though.
> I don't know which ones to buy next? I can't swatch them, someone is nice enough to CP them for me, so I have to rely on swatches. I'm thinking of Mother and Lovesick? I'm very pale and blonde; do you have any suggestions?



I think you'd love Lovesick and Mother. I have Lovesick and I've been trying to get Mother for months. I can find the sampler in stores but never the actual product, but this is an issue for Sephora in Canada. It's in stock in the US. 
Anyhow, if you also like darker colours, I'd recommend Bauhau5 which is a really beautiful raspberry reddish-pink.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 21, 2016)

Mother is one of my faves! I definitely think you would like that one


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 21, 2016)

DMcG9 said:


> I think you'd love Lovesick and Mother. I have Lovesick and I've been trying to get Mother for months. I can find the sampler in stores but never the actual product, but this is an issue for Sephora in Canada. It's in stock in the US.
> Anyhow, if you also like darker colours, I'd recommend Bauhau5 which is a really beautiful raspberry reddish-pink.





sullenxriot182 said:


> Mother is one of my faves! I definitely think you would like that one



Thanks, girls!  I decided on Mother, Bow 'n' Arrow, and Requiem. Nikkietutorials always mixes Bow 'n' Arrow and Requiem and it looks great.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 21, 2016)

SleepingBeauty said:


> Thanks, girls!  I decided on Mother, Bow 'n' Arrow, and Requiem. Nikkietutorials always mixes Bow 'n' Arrow and Requiem and it looks great.



YES! Mixing BNA and Requiem is an awesome combo. I did it the other day after seeing Nikkie do it on her channel a while back. I got sooo many compliments on my lip color that day!


----------



## leonah (Jan 21, 2016)

I think the lipcolor she gets with the two mixed looks a lot like stila's baci. both gorgeous anyway


----------



## Myth (Feb 6, 2016)

Those twist up primers Dolly posted on Specktra IG have me intrigued!


----------



## slowlikehoney (Feb 6, 2016)

Looks like they removed the blush duos from the Sephora website. I can't find them. Maybe they're going to be re-formulated? Who knows. I do already have Piaf + Poe, though, and I love it.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Feb 7, 2016)

I am anxiously awaiting those twist-up primers and the shade + light quads! Trying to talk myself out of getting all four because I really don't need them all, but ughhh. For some reason I can't help myself when it comes to this makeup line lmao


----------



## leonah (Feb 7, 2016)

ugh me too. but I'm mostly awaiting the quads or more precisely RUST!!


----------



## boschicka (Feb 7, 2016)

slowlikehoney said:


> Looks like they removed the blush duos from the Sephora website. I can't find them. Maybe they're going to be re-formulated? Who knows. I do already have Piaf + Poe, though, and I love it.



Interesting.  Wonder if something will be posted about it officially.  I have two of them and I can understand the drama about them.  They don't swatch well, but I do really like them on my cheeks and they last all day, which is something most blushes don't do for me.  I have the two darkest colors, so I like that the lighter shade is right there for the times I go a little heavy-handed, I can lighten it up easily.  I don't actually "shade + light" with them though.


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 7, 2016)

I just hope that sephora doesn't give me a problem with returning mine. I lost my receipt and now they're completely off the site and off "my purchases" page. Mine are not great at all. But weirdly, the tester in my local SiJCP for piaf/poe was reallllyyy nice.


----------



## katred (Feb 7, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> I just hope that sephora doesn't give me a problem with returning mine. I lost my receipt and now they're completely off the site and off "my purchases" page. Mine are not great at all. But weirdly, the tester in my local SiJCP for piaf/poe was reallllyyy nice.



Assuming you're a VIB member, they can track the sale through your card, so it shouldn't be a problem. I get the feeling they've had to deal with a lot of returns on these. 

I I hope that the brand reformulates these, because the colour combinations look really nice. I was quite excited before the reviews started coming out


----------



## MOSHA (Feb 8, 2016)

i'm so happy because i finally have shade and light palette *-*


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 9, 2016)

I FINALLY swatched the blushes in store this past weekend and omg.. They were so chalky and nasty.  And the packaging is so bad  Ughhhh... I feel like KVD really isn't that great other than their liquid lippies and contour powders.


----------



## MaryJane (Feb 9, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> I FINALLY swatched the blushes in store this past weekend and omg.. They were so chalky and nasty.  And the packaging is so bad  Ughhhh... I feel like KVD really isn't that great other than their liquid lippies and contour powders.



I have several of her eyeshadow palettes and really like them. Especially the Shade & Light Eye Palette


----------



## Mayanas (Feb 9, 2016)

I returned my duo blush too


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Feb 10, 2016)

I think the eyeshadows are really the standout thing for me from the line. I've noticed since the liquid lipsticks relaunched, they don't stay on my lips as long as the original formula did. I'm very rarely disappointed by the eyeshadows, except for that Star Studded book that came out around Christmas in 2014 lol


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Feb 12, 2016)

My second order of her liquids arrived yesterday and I'm officially in love with them.  I ordered Lovesick, Bow 'n' Arrow, Mother, Requiem, and Lolita 2. I am wearing BnA in combination with Requiem today (shoutout to Nikkietutorials ) and I can't stop staring into the mirror. This is literally the best combination of two lipcolours, ever. I practiced applying liquid lipsticks and now I can finally enjoy them fully. For someone who was used to 'normal' lipsticks this was a challenge.  I do find them a bit drying after eight hours of wearing, though.


----------



## Bubek07 (Feb 19, 2016)

i dont about you ladies but im just sitting here waiting for something new to come out so i can obsess about it.
i know the primers are out but they didnt really interest me


----------



## leonah (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm waiting for the quads


----------



## revoltofagirl (Feb 19, 2016)

leonah said:


> I'm waiting for the quads



I am waiting for the quads too! I really want RUST.


----------



## leonah (Feb 19, 2016)

revoltofagirl said:


> I am waiting for the quads too! I really want RUST.



yesss!! me too


----------



## leonah (Feb 19, 2016)

from their snapchat, sorry for the blurry pics they moved around a lot


----------



## Bubek07 (Feb 20, 2016)

i totally forgot about the quads
rust is on my wl as well

btw does anyone have bauhau5 liqud & coloured rain oh lala co compare them for me?


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Feb 20, 2016)

I picked up the fair lid primer, looking forward to trying it. It should be here Monday (I hope) lol


----------



## Myth (Feb 20, 2016)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I picked up the fair lid primer, looking forward to trying it. It should be here Monday (I hope) lol


Looking forward to your review!  I'm more curious if it prevents creasing as I have oily skin/lids.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Feb 21, 2016)

Myth said:


> Looking forward to your review!  I'm more curious if it prevents creasing as I have oily skin/lids.



I can't wait to try it, I have the same issue. Super oily lids, so I have a hard time finding primers that work. My old faithful is the original UDPP and, oddly enough, the Hard Candy eye primer works just as well for me. I swear those are the only two that don't crease throughout the day lol. All the other UDPP's - Eden, the age defying one, etc all crease on me, so does Too Faced Shadow Insurance.


----------



## Myth (Feb 22, 2016)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I can't wait to try it, I have the same issue. Super oily lids, so I have a hard time finding primers that work. My old faithful is the original UDPP and, oddly enough, the Hard Candy eye primer works just as well for me. I swear those are the only two that don't crease throughout the day lol. All the other UDPP's - Eden, the age defying one, etc all crease on me, so does Too Faced Shadow Insurance.


Haha I have super oily lids and I've been trying many different eye primers lately.  So far the best are UDPP, Milani e/s primer, Pixi.  I picked up the Hard Candy Smokey Eye Primer to try as well lol
Kat Von D also has a traditional e/s primer and I wonder how it compares with these new twist ups!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Feb 23, 2016)

I got it late today so I haven't had a chance to try it yet - will put it to the full test all day tomorrow! I did swatch it on my hand and it feels super light, like nothing really, so I'm hoping that's a good thing lol. It's not as sticky as her other primer which would only work for me if I put it OVER UDPP, which kind of defeated the purpose. I used to only do that when I was using a loose shadow/pigment so that it would stick better lol


----------



## deedrr (Mar 3, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> I have several of her eyeshadow palettes and really like them. Especially the Shade & Light Eye Palette


 I'm hoping to get my hands on one soon. Do you think its the best matte palette out there?


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 5, 2016)

So the eye primer is "meh." It lasted about 8 hours, which is good, but then it creased, which sucks if I'm wanting to use it all day. UDPP remains my ultimate favorite lol


----------



## Myth (Mar 5, 2016)

sullenxriot182 said:


> So the eye primer is "meh." It lasted about 8 hours, which is good, but then it creased, which sucks if I'm wanting to use it all day. UDPP remains my ultimate favorite lol



Thanks!  I'll 
I get 12 hour wear with UDPP, Milani e/s primer and Black Radiance


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 12, 2016)

*So...after careful review of all my MAC & UD Naked palettes, I realized I do NOT need to buy any of the lowered price curated MAC palettes. I have too many dupes! 

I also realized I am not reaching for them because they are primarily shimmer, metallic & frosts. Hmmmmm? I am missing a full matte selection that would definitely make me reach for those palettes to tone down all the shimmer, sparkle, frost etc. Do y'all think the light & shade palette would be a good selection to complete/fill the neutral/matte hole?*


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 13, 2016)

Definitely! It is my go-to palette for matte neutrals - I'm constantly reaching for it, it's become a holy grail in my routine!


----------



## leonah (Mar 13, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *So...after careful review of all my MAC & UD Naked palettes, I realized I do NOT need to buy any of the lowered price curated MAC palettes. I have too many dupes!
> 
> I also realized I am not reaching for them because they are primarily shimmer, metallic & frosts. Hmmmmm? I am missing a full matte selection that would definitely make me reach for those palettes to tone down all the shimmer, sparkle, frost etc. Do y'all think the light & shade palette would be a good selection to complete/fill the neutral/matte hole?*



I can't tell you about the shade+light palette although I heard good things about it but otherwise stila got a completely matte palette too called eyes are the windows in "mind". I have that one and I love it!


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 14, 2016)

leonah said:


> I can't tell you about the shade+light palette although I heard good things about it but otherwise stila got a completely matte palette too called eyes are the windows in "mind". I have that one and I love it!



*I took the plunge! I am no longer a KVD virgin! ** Since I had to return all of my "fail"lippies, I took a gander & swatched the KVD palette and thought the risk a good one! Great timing in that MAC just lowered their single pans to $6 bucks a pop! LOL. But I am happy with my choice. 

On another KVD note, a few of you mentioned the quads. They are to be released in April. Sabrina (Beauty Look Book) swatched the Shade & Light Eye in Plum! I am digging the mattes! They would blend well with all the shimmer, sparkle & frost I already have in other palettes. 
*


----------



## leonah (Mar 14, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I took the plunge! I am no longer a KVD virgin! ** Since I had to return all of my "fail"lippies, I took a gander & swatched the KVD palette and thought the risk a good one! Great timing in that MAC just lowered their single pans to $6 bucks a pop! LOL. But I am happy with my choice.
> 
> On another KVD note, a few of you mentioned the quads. They are to be released in April. Sabrina (Beauty Look Book) swatched the Shade & Light Eye in Plum! I am digging the mattes! They would blend well with all the shimmer, sparkle & frost I already have in other palettes.
> *
> ...



I want the rust quad just because I love the design of the packaging and the colors are pretty


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 15, 2016)

Have they started popping up at Sephoras inside JCPenney? I keep seeing so many people posting about them that aren't bloggers that get stuff sent for free or anything lol. I guess I can wait till April though!


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 25, 2016)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Have they started popping up at Sephoras inside JCPenney? I keep seeing so many people posting about them that aren't bloggers that get stuff sent for free or anything lol. I guess I can wait till April though!



they have I got all 4 two days ago


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 26, 2016)

Ahh I wish there was one closer to me! Although they are supposed to be on Sephora's site on Tuesday, so I guess I can wait a few more days lol


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 29, 2016)

Got them! I was only going to get Plum and Smoke and ended up with all 4. Ugh no self control. None. LOL


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 1, 2016)

Okay, love them so far! They came yesterday and I wore Sage today. All the shadows are super creamy, except the darket purple has a bit of a drier texture.


----------



## Bubek07 (Apr 2, 2016)

they look beautiful
btw do the shades have names?


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 2, 2016)

Bubek07 said:


> they look beautiful
> btw do the shades have names?



Nope, they just all say "base, define, contour, and highlight"


----------



## Bubek07 (Apr 2, 2016)

nooo
i need a dupe for lazarus
so i kinda hoped that the big one in the smoke pallete was same as lazarus


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 3, 2016)

Smoke shade is on the left, Lazarus on the right


----------



## Bubek07 (Apr 4, 2016)

thank youuuu
they are close wooohooo


----------



## Bubek07 (Apr 4, 2016)

I NEED MOTHER

https://www.instagram.com/p/BDyn7YoFSWh/


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 5, 2016)

Bubek07 said:


> thank youuuu
> they are close wooohooo



You're welcome!

I am so excited about that silver packaging lol. I don't know which color I want but I need at least one!!


----------



## Bubek07 (Apr 5, 2016)

i prolly wont get it in the silver packaging
its a b...h to order from sephora to EU because of shipping
i need to find a good soul thats willing to buy me mother n ship it xD


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 5, 2016)

Ooooooooooh! I'll probably get Mother. I have so many Lolita 2 / Double Dare shades.


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 14, 2016)

I know I'm like a million years behind but I've just ordered my first KVD products!! I just need to wait for them to be shipped to the UK. I've ordered the shade and light eye palette as most of my palettes are mainly on the shimmery side so I'm hoping this wil balance my options out. I've also ordered a sample of the foundation to try. I'm not keep on trying the liquid lipsticks as I already have loads from other brands and have heard they can be quite drying.


----------



## Lucy Fer (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm affraid to order things like palettes, because I think they could damage on the long way to europe.
So I'm curios how your palette will arrive in the UK.


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 15, 2016)

Lucy Fer said:


> I'm affraid to order things like palettes, because I think they could damage on the long way to europe.
> So I'm curios how your palette will arrive in the UK.



I've never ordered a palette from the US so I'll let you know. I ordered from Rose's Beauty Store.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 15, 2016)

Sephora is usually good about packing stuff well but I'm not sure how they do it for shipping overseas. I know I've shipped palettes to friends before and they arrived safely, but I overdose on the bubblewrap LOL


----------



## Bubek07 (Apr 21, 2016)

Lucy Fer said:


> I'm affraid to order things like palettes, because I think they could damage on the long way to europe.
> So I'm curios how your palette will arrive in the UK.



i ordered to Germany the shade & light eye palette n it came intact
they pack it really  goodi don't think you need to worry
also they ship it really fast, its comes 4 days after you order/pay


----------



## msvluvsmac (Apr 21, 2016)

Thunderstruck eyeshadow is back in stock online @Sephora


----------



## omgginalol (Apr 21, 2016)

I feel like I'm in the minority here but I hate the formula of the liquid lipsticks. And lolita pulls super purple on me


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 23, 2016)

My shade and light eye palette came today! It came way earlier than expected as it was coming from the US to UK. It's all intact so if highly recommend roses beauty store. No customs charges either.

Anyway, the palette IMO lives up to the hype. It fills a gap in my collection and I think I will use it often. I love how it's separated into three quads: neutral, cool and warm. I think I'll get use out of all the shades as I'm fairly neutral so I like to change things up sometimes.


----------



## leonah (Apr 23, 2016)

Mixxi said:


> My shade and light eye palette came today! It came way earlier than expected as it was coming from the US to UK. It's all intact so if highly recommend roses beauty store. No customs charges either.
> 
> Anyway, the palette IMO lives up to the hype. It fills a gap in my collection and I think I will use it often. I love how it's separated into three quads: neutral, cool and warm. I think I'll get use out of all the shades as I'm fairly neutral so I like to change things up sometimes.



are they a legit store?


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 24, 2016)

leonah said:


> are they a legit store?



Yep. I bought some becca and anastasia Beverly Hills things too and it all arrived perfectly. Here's the website: http://www.rosesbeautystore.com


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Apr 25, 2016)

Sooo random question...I know kvd blushes got snatched off (for good reason actually) and hopefully she tries again and reformulates...BUT I was actually one of the few that actually kept the 2 i got (morticia + gomez, bonnie + clyde) becuz for the shades I have actually worked n i like the matte-ness of em...mind u they came out in Jan and so last week I grabbed one to wear annnnd i felt like it took more work to get em on my brush. Like i should've scraped off a layer or some shyt since it's been sittin n not gettin love  I spend too much money on this makeup life to work hard for it to work!! Uggggh such a shame cuz I really did adore morticia!! **le sigh**


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 26, 2016)

It boggles my mind how they hyped them up for so long and then apparently didn't test them out enough because they were pulled from the site pretty damn quick after the release! How long were they on there, a week? lol I really liked the 2 I got color-wise but I hope they end up re-releasing them with a better formula.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 26, 2016)

My Thunderstruck came today!  In a huge box!  I can't wait to wear it.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 28, 2016)

*KVD Santa Sangre Everlasting Liquid Lipstick is da bomb! KThanxBye!*


----------



## fur4elise (May 31, 2016)

*I have been loving my KVD Light & Shade palette! In particular the warmer quad of the palette. I decided to go ahead and add the newer Light & Shade Quad in Rust, as it perfectly compliments those warmer shades. Swatches to show how closely related they are. 
*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 1, 2016)

View attachment 54515

Found these! Definitely worth taking a look!


----------



## Shars (Jun 1, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> View attachment 54515
> 
> Found these! Definitely worth taking a look!



Wow! Score!


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 1, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> View attachment 54515
> 
> Found these! Definitely worth taking a look!



*Blushes pulled from line earlier this year? I will be on the lookout. My understanding is some of the blends were okay and others were poor performing.*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 1, 2016)

Shars said:


> Wow! Score!


I love them. 



fur4elise said:


> *Blushes pulled from line earlier this year? I will be on the lookout. My understanding is some of the blends were okay and others were poor performing.*


Yes, these are those blushes, your understanding is correct. These pictured above have wonderful pigmentation & super silky soft.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jun 2, 2016)

What sucks is my Marshall's and TJMaxx have absolute crap for beauty stuff lol. I don't even want to bother going to look, but I feel like I have to! I didn't hate the ones I got so it would be cool to find a few more at a cheap price.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 2, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> View attachment 54515
> 
> Found these! Definitely worth taking a look!



Thanks for the headsup! I'll definitely be on the lookout for them!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 6, 2016)

I got Morticia and Gomez mostly for the name. I see why these were discontinued. They kick up so much powder. But they are pigmented.


----------



## rinacee (Jun 6, 2016)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I got Morticia and Gomez mostly for the name. I see why these were discontinued. They kick up so much powder. But they are pigmented.


I would have bought this one if my Marshall's had had it. They had Piaf & Poe, which tempted me, but ultimately I passed.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 16, 2016)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I got Morticia and Gomez mostly for the name. I see why these were discontinued. They kick up so much powder. But they are pigmented.



Agreed! I've been using mine & they are pigmented.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 16, 2016)

Serpentina palette
View attachment 54825


----------



## slowlikehoney (Jun 16, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Serpentina palette
> View attachment 54825
> 
> View attachment 54826



Thanks, Dolly!

I don't know what to think... I expected something else? I like some of the shades but I'm hoping for swatches since I can't seem to make a decision on this palette yet, lol.


----------



## leonah (Jun 16, 2016)

I love the shades except for the green and blue I feel like they look a bit out of place. would rather have a dark navy shadow in it and a gold since it feels more like the theme of it


----------



## slowlikehoney (Jun 16, 2016)

leonah said:


> I love the shades except for the green and blue I feel like they look a bit out of place. would rather have a dark navy shadow in it and a gold since it feels more like the theme of it



Yeah, agreed. That would have made the palette feel more cohesive. The Prophet pigment looks interesting, though.


----------



## Sabrunka (Jun 16, 2016)

The shades look like they were all taken straight out of UD's Vice 3 palette.. Like it's pretty much identical.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 16, 2016)

I don't think this has been posted. But here is the new shade range from kvd.


----------



## Bubek07 (Jun 17, 2016)

guys what are your opinions on the foundation?
i have combined skin thats really clean so i dont need a lot of coverage
i have only really blushing cheeks naturally :/

currently im using GA luminous silk and MAC F&B


----------



## MaryJane (Jun 17, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> The shades look like they were all taken straight out of UD's Vice 3 palette.. Like it's pretty much identical.



I agree. I'm completely underwhelmed by this palette.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 17, 2016)

Bubek07 said:


> guys what are your opinions on the foundation?
> i have combined skin thats really clean so i dont need a lot of coverage
> i have only really blushing cheeks naturally :/
> 
> currently im using GA luminous silk and MAC F&B



The foundation is super heavy and full coverage. I'd say drastically different than the two formulas you're already using. I used to have a really hard time not making it look cakey-- even with proper prepping and using all different times of brushes and the beauty blender. Recently, I have fell in love with it. I use one pump, and then 1.5 drops of the new cover FX custom enhancer drops. I apply this with a beauty blender. It didn't cake up and it looked beautiful! It was still pretty matte surprisingly after adding the glowy drops, but as the hot/humid day went on in florida it still looked beautiful and slightly glowy after 8-ish hours, and it could have kept going if I didn't wash my face. It's fussy for sure, but Light 42 matches me like no other foundation has.


----------



## Jayjayy (Jun 17, 2016)

Bubek07 said:


> guys what are your opinions on the foundation?
> i have combined skin thats really clean so i dont need a lot of coverage
> i have only really blushing cheeks naturally :/
> 
> currently im using GA luminous silk and MAC F&B



I really enjoy the foundation, when it's applied the right way. My skin is combo--oilier in the summer & when dehydrated. I use one pump for a solid medium coverage. Occasionally I'll go a pump and a quarter, but anything more is too much & I look like I'm wearing a mask. If I ever use too much I just start over because it looks atrocious (a better color match might alleviate this). I also mist my foundation brush with some Fix+ or water. The foundation wears very well throughout the day. I think it looks better as the day goes on and it settles down. It's definitely worth a shot!


----------



## Bubek07 (Jun 18, 2016)

thank you gals
im considering it to be my cold weather foundation i like a bit more coverage during the winter
the armani shade 4 is spot on good for me
my skin is oily on the Tzone and cheeks can get dry in the winter but i have changed my skincare adding foreo luna & FAB serum so we'll see
the only turn off now is that you say its a hassle to make it work good :/
im used to just slaping it on my face with a brush or a BB or fingers (when F&B is in question)


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jun 18, 2016)

I am surprised by the colors in the Serpentina palette. I definitely expected it to be more green, like the old school Gypsy palette she had (that was one of my faves!) Of course I'll still end up getting it, it just is a lot different than I expected it to be lol


----------



## theparfumfairy (Jun 18, 2016)

What happened to the metallic liquid lipsticks she was supposed to release last year?


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 19, 2016)

theparfumfairy said:


> What happened to the metallic liquid lipsticks she was supposed to release last year?


lol yeah I was wondering the same thing


----------



## theparfumfairy (Jun 20, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> lol yeah I was wondering the same thing


I thought I had missed the collection. It was so hyped up now it seems it has faded away.


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 23, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> View attachment 54515
> 
> Found these! Definitely worth taking a look!



good haul! i havent tried one of these, if i see a nice unopened one at marshalls or winners (also a tjmaxx company here). Ill have to try it


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 1, 2016)

I was on the fence about the Serpentina Palette but now that I've seen these swatches, I 100% want it (although I'm sure I have these shades or similar shades in my collection, lol).


----------



## Mayanas (Jul 1, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I was on the fence about the Serpentina Palette but now that I've seen these swatches, I 100% want it (although I'm sure I have these shades or similar shades in my collection, lol).




Thanks. 

I want this palette


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2016)

20 new shades launching!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 4, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I was on the fence about the Serpentina Palette but now that I've seen these swatches, I 100% want it (although I'm sure I have these shades or similar shades in my collection, lol).


I really would like this palette but I already own a few of the individual colors. Still want it though.


----------



## kittycalico (Jul 5, 2016)

Sold out pretty quick on KVD website? But going in and out of stock on Sephora.. lots of refreshing required!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 5, 2016)

Currently it's showing as coming soon on Sephora for me. I just signed up for email notification. I really hope I'm able to get my hands on this one. I've been getting back into reflective lids lately.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 5, 2016)

What a pain this was today! I was finally able to add it to my cart on the Sephora site. Grabbed the white concealer, too. I'm hoping it'll mix nicely with all the concealers I have that are too dark for my under eyes lol. I'm dying to get the new brushes too but those are going to have to wait because I'm broke!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 6, 2016)

I signed up for the email when it got back in stock. I just happened to check the site and there she was so I bought her. I never got the email to tell me that the item was in stock. Long story to say I placed an order today. Can't wait!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 8, 2016)

Same here, they didn't send me the email for it to let me know. I kept checking the site and just so happened to catch it lol. It came yesterday and the shadows are soooo nice! Not crazy about the packaging itself, but I can overlook that because the shadows are awesome lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2016)

New for holiday


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 14, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> New for holiday
> View attachment 55346
> View attachment 55345


*^^^^^NOW that palette is speaking to me! I was not impressed with the Serpentine! *
*Her liquid lipsticks are my favorite!  And once the concealers are in store, I need to swatchy swatch!*


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 14, 2016)

any news on the 20 new shades shes relesing?


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 14, 2016)

*Going 100% Vegan In Future!
**[url]http://madamenoire.com/705882/kat-von-d-beauty-vegan/*[/URL]


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2016)

Bubek07 said:


> any news on the 20 new shades shes relesing?



Looks to be 3 new shades in the set for $240....so I'm sure those are part of the 20.
She did mention 8 brown/nudes too


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2016)

Mini set 
Two new shades (not swatched) & another perm shade (nothank swatched)
Lovesick, LUV, Backstage Bambi, Echo & Sante Sangre (not in that order)


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 15, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Looks to be 3 new shades in the set for $240....so I'm sure those are part of the 20.
> She did mention 8 brown/nudes too


yeah read that
but im impatient xD
whats the estimate when its gonna be released


----------



## Shars (Jul 15, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Mini set
> Two new shades (not swatched) & another perm shade (nothank swatched)
> Lovesick, LUV, Backstage Bambi, Echo & Sante Sangre (not in that order)
> View attachment 55368



This is one set I'm not going to pass on. I'm glad I don't already own any of the shades in it!


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 19, 2016)

woooooooooooooooooot

https://www.instagram.com/p/BIB_jIRBAmR/


----------



## boschicka (Jul 19, 2016)

Bubek07 said:


> woooooooooooooooooot
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BIB_jIRBAmR/



Wow, that's surprising.


----------



## Jayjayy (Jul 19, 2016)

Chile the beauty community is so messy!!! What a train wreck. But I do really want to try that new setting powder and concealer lol. Anybody tried them so far?


----------



## slowlikehoney (Jul 19, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> Chile the beauty community is so messy!!! What a train wreck. But I do really want to try that new setting powder and concealer lol. *Anybody tried them so far?*



I tried the new concealer and setting powder the other day for the first time and I liked them both! They both wore well for as long as I had them on, which was about 8 hours. No creasing either. So I'm happy with them so far.


----------



## Jayjayy (Jul 19, 2016)

slowlikehoney said:


> I tried the new concealer and setting powder the other day for the first time and I liked them both! They both wore well for as long as I had them on, which was about 8 hours. No creasing either. So I'm happy with them so far.



Awesome thank you!! My Nars Radiant Creamy Concealer is dying and I want to try something new.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 19, 2016)

Bubek07 said:


> woooooooooooooooooot
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BIB_jIRBAmR/



*Here is the video!*
[video=youtube;wzu5NzgxNwg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzu5NzgxNwg&t=17s[/video]


----------



## Jayjayy (Jul 19, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Here is the video!*
> [video=youtube;wzu5NzgxNwg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzu5NzgxNwg&t=17s[/video]



I'm surprised that she didn't just distance herself without saying anything. Rumor mill has it that Kat has said/done some questionable things herself, but in recent years she has created a polished image without negativity. It's a little self-promotional (being cruelty free doesn't necessarily make anyone more ethical) but good on her for directly speaking on a topic she feels strongly about. Jeffree's image is negative and brings out the worse in his fans. He is a bully. It sucks that a friendship has ended, but losing a crappy friend is no loss.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 20, 2016)

*After years of making excuses for, and rationalizing Jeffree's inappropriate behavior (including, promoting drug use, racism, and bullying) ------*see she lost me here.  some things can't and shouldn't be rationalized.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 21, 2016)

My honest opinion is they're both being idiots and I have been the biggest fan of Kat's for years. This was something that could have been solved between the parties involved and didn't have to be blown up like this. That guy BJ doesn't seem to want to be associated with this at all, and I don't blame him!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jul 22, 2016)

Hey laydeeeeez!!!! I'm lurking a lot since the new (not so new) format lol but I wanted to step in n speak my 3 cents haha. I haven't really been press to see em go back n forth but it's been such a topic of debate since it came out. Since BEFORE Jeff dropped his lippies I've followed him n quietly peeped comments n whispers here n there on his behavior n racist-ness. Fast forward....I listened to his response yesterday n find it interesting how his story is so victim-ish: he put his life savings into his brand n etc and she didn't keep her word on investing in him n blah blah blah!! All his struggles could very well be true BUT for me it's just hard to believe certain things when he's always put out this fancy luxury of life type living n style to the masses n better than attitude from the jump. Soooo you dumped ur life savings into ur lippies yet cruising round n ur drop top beamer wit a chanel bag  on ur shoulder eeeeeh!!! mmmm ok!!! 

I didn't even entertain whatever the slight beef was wit him n shayla either but despite what I've heard about him or seen it's not that I don't support him per say but I have no desire to run out n grab his products (that's not supporting right lol) KVD on the other hand I looooove her and I also think she was wrong for putting their business n issues to the forefront knowing her brand n platform is bigger than his. Don't tell me u were besties wit this fool n excused his "inappropriate behavior" for years, selling US his Jeffery shade n all if u knew he was such this bad person u tellin us about now!! GIRL BYE!! I am unable to can with both of em and it's just childish that 2 business persons have a fallout for us to judge, watch n laugh at smh!! Honeychiiiiiiiiiiiild this is just tew much!!! I hope they make amends n move forward cuz I don't need no bad energy n vibes into these new lip shades she makin lol. anybody used his highlighters? #EndRant


----------



## leonah (Jul 22, 2016)

yeah I'm getting real tired of all these z-type celebs turned makeup brand. sigh I'll try to stick with YSL, mac, BB, etc that is professional brands foremost. but I still want his gemini lippie though and like both formulas. I still like KvD but agree that she didn't need to put this on blast for the whole makeup world to see..


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 22, 2016)

KVD has her own issues, but I don't mind at all that she put him on blast publicly. He's been allowed to go undercover for too long. So much so that not even I, someone who is actually plugged into the internet and what people are talking about, knew his actual story. I thought his past was just a bunch of misunderstandings or maybe he's grown up since then. Nope. He's trash and now a lot of other people know it and can be informed when deciding whether or not to buy from him again. I know I won't. I have one of his lipsticks and it's nothing special. I like the lip scrub, but not enough to give him my money for it again. I'll use it up and that'll be that.


----------



## squirtlesquad54 (Jul 24, 2016)

I love Kat. Ever since I saw her on Miami Ink I was obsessed and have been collecting her makeup from the very beginning of her line, but I honestly feel like she should not have said anything. As much as she does not want to be portrayed as a negative person, that's all her video, comments, and tweets have shown. It's expected from Jeffrey Star, but not Kat. It's not that I want to place her on a pedestule, because I know we're all human, but I always did think and expect more of her.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 25, 2016)

squirtlesquad54 said:


> I love Kat. Ever since I saw her on Miami Ink I was obsessed and have been collecting her makeup from the very beginning of her line, but I honestly feel like she should not have said anything. As much as she does not want to be portrayed as a negative person, that's all her video, comments, and tweets have shown. It's expected from Jeffrey Star, but not Kat. It's not that I want to place her on a pedestule, because I know we're all human, but I always did think and expect more of her.



That's exactly how I feel. I've been a fan of hers for ages, even met her and she was super nice to all her fans, but that was definitely something she didn't need to make a video about/post on Instagram the way she did. Like you said, that kind of stuff is expected from Jeffree because he doesn't know when to keep his mouth shut, but I didn't really expect her to be one to do something like that.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 31, 2016)

Foul video of Jeffree... I don'tknow why the internet let him become famous. 


https://youtu.be/h7N_DfQMs_8


----------



## Dawn (Aug 5, 2016)

I was told at Sephora that the KVD Lock-It Foundation will be adding some additional shades, which includes something in the Medium 50's (53 or 54 - I forget) with a cool undertone.  I've called Sephora and Kat Von D Beauty and no one seems to have an answer when it will launch.  If anyone has an approximate launch date, please let me know.  I need foundation desperately and may have to buy something in the interim.  Thanks!


----------



## squirtlesquad54 (Aug 5, 2016)

I kicked myself a couple of months ago for not going to tj maxx to look for those duo blushes after someone posted that they saw them there, but I just found Bonnie and Clyde there the other day- and surprisingly in perfect condition. Maybe some of you can still find them at your store too. It would have been cool to find other shades, but it was the only one.


----------



## Janice (Aug 6, 2016)

Dawn said:


> I was told at Sephora that the KVD Lock-It Foundation will be adding some additional shades, which includes something in the Medium 50's (53 or 54 - I forget) with a cool undertone.  I've called Sephora and Kat Von D Beauty and no one seems to have an answer when it will launch.  If anyone has an approximate launch date, please let me know.  I need foundation desperately and may have to buy something in the interim.  Thanks!



Dawn the shade extensions launched late last month on Sephora and kvd.com - what color were you looking for? I will ask about the shades you mentioned as well.


----------



## Dawn (Aug 6, 2016)

Janice said:


> Dawn the shade extensions launched late last month on Sephora and kvd.com - what color were you looking for? I will ask about the shades you mentioned as well.



Sephora showed me a color wheel, which had some additional colors that they will be releasing, but it wasn't clear when they'd get them.  There was a 54 or 53 Medium that had cool undertones.  The 54 Medium is a bit off on me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 8, 2016)

Dawn said:


> I was told at Sephora that the KVD Lock-It Foundation will be adding some additional shades, which includes something in the Medium 50's (53 or 54 - I forget) with a cool undertone.  I've called Sephora and Kat Von D Beauty and no one seems to have an answer when it will launch.  If anyone has an approximate launch date, please let me know.  I need foundation desperately and may have to buy something in the interim.  Thanks!


The new KVD foundation shades are launching in the fall. Currently, kvd has 19 shades, last month the new design was brought forward and is now selling.


----------



## Dawn (Aug 8, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> The new KVD foundation shades are launching in the fall. Currently, kvd has 19 shades, last month the new design was brought forward and is now selling.



Thanks Dolly!  I'll probably have the new Hourglass Foundation stick used up by then.  =)


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 8, 2016)

How do you like the stick? 


Dawn said:


> Thanks Dolly!  I'll probably have the new Hourglass Foundation stick used up by then.  =)


----------



## Dawn (Aug 8, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> How do you like the stick?



Sephora sanitized one of them and swiped it on some sponges, so I could try it at home. I really liked it, so I ordered the foundation and brush.  It is a full coverage foundation if that is what you are looking for.  I watched quite a few reviews and everyone seemed to really love it.  The only downside is the price, which is $46 for 0.25oz.  One of the reviews stated that is about 1/2 of the size of the MUFE stick, which is $43.  I tried that one but it was a bit dewy for me.  This will be my going somewhere nice foundation.   And if I love it, I will stock up when Sephora has their F&F Sale.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2016)

Kat von d Project Chimps liquid lipstick found at Sephora.
Launches August 23rd


----------



## thefbomb (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Kat von d Project Chimps liquid lipstick found at Sephora.
> Launches August 23rd
> View attachment 55914



I just saw on Ts site that this is 90% similar to Nosferatu...it does look really close to that and I have it so I guess ill pass this time. too bad


----------



## Sweetyellow (Aug 22, 2016)

I tried the Lock-It foundation + concealer and ya'll....I hate them! Too thick and cakey. My goodness, I guess I'm not a full-coverage foundation type of girl.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 22, 2016)

Sweetyellow said:


> I tried the Lock-It foundation + concealer and ya'll....I hate them! Too thick and cakey. My goodness, I guess I'm not a full-coverage foundation type of girl.



I tried them a couple years ago (well, the foundation) and had the same experience.  I love full coverage but need something more hydrating and smooth.  The KVD looked like cracking old paint on my face.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 9, 2016)

Kat von d
Metal matte eyeshadow palette  $60
Pic [MENTION=48441]Beauty[/MENTION]logicblog
Releasing soon


----------



## rinacee (Sep 12, 2016)

Yep. That palette will be mine. Along with the ELL mini set!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 13, 2016)

which set is this? 





rinacee said:


> Yep. That palette will be mine. Along with the ELL mini set!


----------



## slowlikehoney (Sep 13, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> which set is this?






{$49}  Set includes: •Santa Sangre •Mother •Lovesick •Backstage Bambi •L.U.V. •Echo •Plath {NEW SHADE!} •Roxy {NEW SHADE!} *launching later this month!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 13, 2016)

slowlikehoney said:


> View attachment 56409
> 
> 
> {$49}  Set includes: •Santa Sangre •Mother •Lovesick •Backstage Bambi •L.U.V. •Echo •Plath {NEW SHADE!} •Roxy {NEW SHADE!} *launching later this month!


This!!! All of this!!! I only own one of the colors in this set. Usually its at least 3 colors already in my collection.

I also saw a 3 skin tone swatch of the matte side of the metal matte palette. I'm so here for the matte side it works for just about everyone. The pigmentation in INSANE! 
I need this in my collection!



 All around this palette is a must have for me!


----------



## Shars (Sep 14, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> This!!! All of this!!! I only own one of the colors in this set. Usually its at least 3 colors already in my collection.
> 
> I also saw a 3 skin tone swatch of the matte side of the metal matte palette. I'm so here for the matte side it works for just about everyone. The pigmentation in INSANE!
> I need this in my collection!
> ...



I saw this swatch of the palette too and I'm sold. The fact that the shades look the EXACT same on each skintone tells you how pigmented these shadows are!


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 14, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> *This!!! All of this!!! I only own one of the colors in this set.* Usually its at least 3 colors already in my collection.
> 
> I also saw a 3 skin tone swatch of the matte side of the metal matte palette. I'm so here for the matte side it works for just about everyone. The pigmentation in INSANE!
> I need this in my collection!
> ...





Shars said:


> I saw this swatch of the palette too and I'm sold. *The fact that the shades look the EXACT same on each skintone tells you how pigmented these shadows are*!



*^^^^^Ditto! Ditto! I only have one of the colors in the set and her ELL are my favorite liquid lip formula! The palette has been on my radar since the first sneak peek! Again the matte side would go great with everything else I have...LOL! I keep telling Shelly...no more palettes...but what am I looking at/lusting over!?!*


----------



## rinacee (Sep 14, 2016)

I don't have any colors in the ELL set (I only own Ayesha and Susperia) so I am very excited! Roxy and Plath look so gorgeous. I'm totally sold. So impatient for these to release!


----------



## Bubek07 (Sep 15, 2016)

THIS WILL BE MINE


Instagram


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 15, 2016)

So wI'll you guys remind me me to get these, when they're released?  ;-)


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 15, 2016)

Sweetyellow said:


> I tried the Lock-It foundation + concealer and ya'll....I hate them! Too thick and cakey. My goodness, I guess I'm not a full-coverage foundation type of girl.



I had a similar reaction. I really prefer a natural looking foundation with sheer to medium coverage. #cakeface is not my jam.


----------



## rinacee (Sep 15, 2016)

I think I read on Instagram Sept 27 for the palette? Agh! Hurry up and release, I'm too impatient! Hehe


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 15, 2016)

rinacee said:


> I think I read on Instagram Sept 27 for the palette? Agh! Hurry up and release, I'm too impatient! Hehe


You aren't the only one! I think if I have to make a choice between this and the ABH palette I'd rather have this one. I may join the Makeup Hunger Games for this one.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 15, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> You aren't the only one! I think if I have to make a choice between this and the ABH palette I'd rather have this one. I may join the Makeup Hunger Games for this one.



You and your Makeup Hunger Games.  Makes me snort every stinking time.


----------



## Bubek07 (Sep 16, 2016)

sept 27th will also be the date for the counture pallete refills to come out


----------



## thefbomb (Sep 17, 2016)

I wonder when she's releasing the new LL colours...it also said September I believe..I really want to see the new shades. She's going to be at IMATS Toronto this year and if they have the new shades I want to get my hands on Roxy and probably some others


----------



## Chartreuse (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm impatient for her new liquid lipsticks to come out too


----------



## Bubek07 (Sep 19, 2016)

Chartreuse said:


> I'm impatient for her new liquid lipsticks to come out too



same
apparently some will be out now for holiday and some of them will be later
what is taking her so long

there are a few shades that we know are news ones and permanent


----------



## Chartreuse (Sep 20, 2016)

I've been stalking them like a crazy person
if I'm lucky the ones I like will be out later
so that I can spend money elsewhere lol
that being said the new LE studded lipstick packaging is to DIE for 
I only wish at least one non-neutral came in this packaging 
like halo, la femme or bauhau5
that would be so dreamy 

I still might not resist mother or double dare
just because of the gunmetal perfection


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 20, 2016)

slowlikehoney said:


> View attachment 56409



*GO GET IT! Online Sephora now!*


----------



## rinacee (Sep 21, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *GO GET IT! Online Sephora now!*


Bought it


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 22, 2016)

(musingsofamuse)
*LE Studded Kiss! Now at Sephora! *


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Sep 22, 2016)

Found these once oh so promising blushes from earlier this year at TJ MAXX!! I had returned Morticia n Gomez and Bonnie n Clyde but for $7 iiiiiii don't know if I wanna work hard AGAIN for em!!


----------



## Bubek07 (Sep 22, 2016)

Chartreuse said:


> I've been stalking them like a crazy person
> if I'm lucky the ones I like will be out later
> so that I can spend money elsewhere lol
> that being said the new LE studded lipstick packaging is to DIE for
> ...



i wanted mother but now as i have seen the swatches i dont like it 
i might buy double dare
still on the dence about it


----------



## revoltofagirl (Sep 23, 2016)

Sorry if I missed this earlier in the thread... will Plath be available outside the set at a later date?


----------



## Kay.Corr (Sep 26, 2016)

Hey! I'm new to this forum. I really want to buy the Limited Edition studded lipsticks in double dare / Lolita 2 / mother. Could someone pls share the swatches - if you have bought them already... I'm not able to understand the pigmentation from the swatches shared by KVD on Insta


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 26, 2016)

For those that want it the metal matte palette is up!!!!!


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 26, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> For those that want it the metal matte palette is up!!!!!


*Damn damn damn!!! Wait or get it now?!? UGH!*


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 26, 2016)

I want the matte side, but not the metal side. 


Prettypackages said:


> which set is this?





DILLIGAF said:


> This!!! All of this!!! I only own one of the colors in this set. Usually its at least 3 colors already in my collection.
> 
> I also saw a 3 skin tone swatch of the matte side of the metal matte palette. I'm so here for the matte side it works for just about everyone. The pigmentation in INSANE!
> I need this in my collection!
> ...


----------



## Shars (Sep 26, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Damn damn damn!!! Wait or get it now?!? UGH!*



I'm waiting for the Sephora sale.... Hope I don't regret it lol. I really like her holiday selection this year though.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 26, 2016)

Shars said:


> I'm waiting for the Sephora sale.... Hope I don't regret it lol. I really like her holiday selection this year though.



*I know right!?! I have not received the F&F code as of yet...I completely missed out on the Mi Vida Loca last year! I really like the look of this metal & matte mixture...sigh...*


----------



## Shars (Sep 26, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I know right!?! I have not received the F&F code as of yet...I completely missed out on the Mi Vida Loca last year! I really like the look of this metal & matte mixture...sigh...*



I don't think the codes will actually come to us for a little while. I liked but then didn't like the look of the Mi Vida Loca palette last year (mostly pigmentation reasons) but the swatches of this new one have blown me away! I don't need anymore eyeshadows ever again in life but I'll make an exception for this one lol.


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 26, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Damn damn damn!!! Wait or get it now?!? UGH!*



My opinion....get it now. I remember the Mi Vida Loca Remix palette selling out pretty quickly last year. I don't think it was available when the sale started.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 26, 2016)

I got it and it already shipped!


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 26, 2016)

* @MaryJane & @Shars ! Thanks for the heads up ladies on both queries! I may have to go in hard! LOL!

eta...Signed, sealed and being delivered...sigh...happiness...guilt...happiness...guilt...*


----------



## squirtlesquad54 (Sep 26, 2016)

Bubek07 said:


> i wanted mother but now as i have seen the swatches i dont like it
> i might buy double dare
> still on the dence about it



Mother is gorgeous! You should try it in store, I use mother way more than double dare



Sexual Dog Eating A Banana - YouTube


----------



## rinacee (Sep 26, 2016)

Got the palette and it shipped just a little bit ago!


----------



## Chartreuse (Sep 27, 2016)

Bubek07 said:


> i wanted mother but now as i have seen the swatches i dont like it
> i might buy double dare
> still on the dence about it



I have never been so torn about a makeup item in my life 
I'm literally talking myself into buying at least one
all because of that damn packaging 
If I do get one it will probably be double dare
I'm waiting for lip swatches of pale folks 
to see if I can justify it


----------



## Bubek07 (Sep 27, 2016)

squirtlesquad54 said:


> Mother is gorgeous! You should try it in store, I use mother way more than double dare


yeah id love that buuut i live in Croatia we dont even have a sephora here xD



Chartreuse said:


> I have never been so torn about a makeup item in my life
> I'm literally talking myself into buying at least one
> all because of that damn packaging
> If I do get one it will probably be double dare
> ...



i caved in
bought mother and the sephora favourites highlighter set
and ofc i bought it for the packaging why the hell would i buy it otherwise 
i have no idea why i didnt buy double dare though
how pale are you?
my perfect match is GA luminus slik 4


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 27, 2016)

can't wait to hear your thoughts. 





rinacee said:


> Got the palette and it shipped just a little bit ago!


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 28, 2016)

Got my Metal Matte palette yesterday and so far I'm very impressed. The package is soo cool. It's a longer and heavier than I thought but I don't mind.

I didn't have much time to swatch it but the few metal shadows I tried felt almost creamy! The mattes were a little more hit or miss - some were a little light on pigment and patchy but, keep in mind, I was swatching very quickly so some of the problem could be how I swatched.

I'm wearing it today and am in LOVE. The colors all blended easily. The metals aren't as metallic as I thought (which is good) they have a really nice sheen to them.

Hope anyone else who got it likes it as much as I do. I can't wait to play with more of the colors.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 28, 2016)

I got my METAL MATTE palette today as well. I have posted swatches in the Sephora thread. The metals are the stand out for me. Like [MENTION=4599]MaryJane[/MENTION] said the mattes are a little hit and miss. The darker colors that are usually patchy like Velvet was beautiful. I'm still going to get plenty of use out of this palette. Also it's a lot bigger than I thought it was going to be. These are just my initial first impressions. I'll report back when I actually use it.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 29, 2016)

I opened the box and was like "whoa!" I did not expect it to be that big haha. The metallics are definitely awesome, loving those so far.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 29, 2016)

6 new everlasting liquid lipsticks launching next week


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 29, 2016)

25 in total, 27 pictured including above!
New everlasting liquid lipsticks 
View attachment 58007

View attachment 58008


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 29, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> 6 new everlasting liquid lipsticks launching next week
> View attachment 58006



From this group I will have to say that Crucifix and Hawkwind look interesting to me.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 29, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> 25 in total, 27 pictured including above!
> New everlasting liquid lipsticks
> View attachment 58007
> 
> View attachment 58008



XO
Roxy and Haze plz

We all know that lipstick is my weakness


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 29, 2016)

Here is the updated list...Kvd added Sacred Heart 
View attachment 58015


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 29, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> XO
> Roxy and Haze plz
> 
> We all know that lipstick is my weakness





DILLIGAF said:


> From this group I will have to say that Crucifix and Hawkwind look interesting to me.



Dilli girl, I'm down for all of them but I'd only ever wear 10 of them, maybe 12 ????????????

KVD said the nudes will be launching individually & as a discounted set too but in February ??????


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm glad to hear there is a set with the nudes.   The rest? I can't decide.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Dec 30, 2016)

I need Haze - for some reason I don't have another shade like that and it is calling to me!

I haven't posted here in a while so I wanted to update that I got the Alchemist palette and it's "eh." Great quality, don't get me wrong, but the colors in it are so close to shades in the Moon Child palette, which I already have, and it's so much smaller than I thought it was going to be. 

The Too Faced x KVD palette is AWESOME though. The red and taupe on Kat's side are absolute perfection. I've been wanting her to do a true red for so long and this one finally made it happen.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm so excited about the new Everlasting Liquid Lipstick shades! The following shades are speaking to my soul right now, lol:

Haze
Sanctuary
Hawkwind
Crucifix
Blue Blooded
Roxy 
K-Dub
Miss Argentina
Nocturna
Plath 
XO


----------



## boschicka (Dec 30, 2016)

Just Hawkwind for me....maybe.  I would look like a moron in the rest of the shades!


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 30, 2016)

*Wow! Gold School  a liquid lip equivi of the LE bite beauty gloss!
Of course I am #teamred ! Hyper Hyper, Malice & Traviesa…for an attempt at a nudish color Hawkwind! **I am loathe to try other liquid lip brands because KVD has been a great! Long lasting without drying or chapping!*


----------



## CCKK (Jan 3, 2017)

Is it worth it... I am trying this low buy thang and trying to get only what I need.  Today at Tj Maxx I found the Kat Von d Innersteller palette for 19.99  I am warm toned with olive skin.  The colors look pretty but cool.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jan 4, 2017)

The new Everlasting Liquid Lipstick in the shade Sanctuary is now available for purchase. I bought it as soon as it hit the website. Did anyone else purchase it today or will some of you be waiting until the official release date or get it later on in the discounted bundle?


----------



## sagehen (Jan 4, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> The new Everlasting Liquid Lipstick in the shade Sanctuary is now available for purchase. I bought it as soon as it hit the website. Did anyone else purchase it today or will some of you be waiting until the official release date or get it later on in the discounted bundle?


I plan to buy a few when they come out - I heard it would be this week some time, so I would rather buy several at a time than piecemeal. I am hoping this will be my purchase to go out with a bang before my no buy lol.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jan 4, 2017)

Here's a swatch of Sanctuary @katvondbeauty's IG story (courtesy of @makeupworldnews):







Credit: @hotfiremakeup









sagehen said:


> I plan to buy a few when they come out - I heard it would be this week some time, so I would rather buy several at a time than piecemeal. I am hoping this will be my purchase to go out with a bang before my no buy lol.



According to @katvondbeauty's response to a customer who inquired about the official release date for all of the new Everlasting Liquid Lipstick shades, all of the shades will have different release dates (I'm assuming as a part of Everlasting Flash promotion), so there's a chance that it may be a long time before all of the shades you are interested in will be available (unless you don't mind the wait). As the shade is now sold out, it will be available again on the 24th of this month.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 4, 2017)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> According to @katvondbeauty's response to a customer who inquired about the official release date for all of the new Everlasting Liquid Lipstick shades, all of the shades will have different release dates (I'm assuming as a part of Everlasting Flash promotion), so there's a chance that it may be a long time before all of the shades you are interested in will be available (unless you don't mind the wait). As the shade is now sold out, it will be available again on the 24th of this month.


 Well, I guess I need to make a decision. I was reading about this Everlasting Flash today, and I worried this would be the case. Thanks for confirmation. I want Sanctuary so I will look out for it later this month.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jan 6, 2017)

sagehen said:


> Well, I guess I need to make a decision. I was reading about this Everlasting Flash today, and I worried this would be the case. Thanks for confirmation. I want Sanctuary so I will look out for it later this month.



Although I understand that she is trying to build hype around her releases with the Everlasting Flash promotion, I think most customers would prefer that she would release all of the shades at once so that customers can just purchase the shades they want at once if they choose (or a few at a time) and move on with life, lol. Unless you're VIB Rouge or have paid for flash shipping, you have to pay shipping and handling for purchases under $50 so being able to buy more than a single shade at a time would be less costly unless you're just buying $50 worth of stuff every time a shade comes out anyways.



Dolly Snow said:


> View attachment 58076



I'm happy to hear that she will be releasing a batch of shades at once and they will be sold individually (since the discounted bundle comes out in February). Since I already purchased Sanctuary, I'll be buying Hawkwind and Crucifix on the 24th.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 6, 2017)

that is too much work to remember to check to see what is being released and when.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 7, 2017)

Seriously. I really want Haze but I don't know if I can keep up with all these different releases lol!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 7, 2017)

Honestly, I think the only shade I want out of the whole new batch is Ludwig. I'm surprised and kind of disappointed. Maybe I'll change my mind when I get to swatch them all in store. I've found that her lip swatches haven't been too accurate before.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jan 8, 2017)

Here are arm swatches of the nude shades from @katvondbeauty's instagram:


----------



## Haven (Jan 9, 2017)

I will wait for the nude bundle to be released.


----------



## leonah (Jan 9, 2017)

I want to see a comparison between bow n arrow and ludwig


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 10, 2017)

leonah said:


> I want to see a comparison between bow n arrow and ludwig



Same here!


----------



## Kaidan (Jan 11, 2017)

The upcoming Everlasting liquid lipsticks look promising, especially the off-beat colors.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 13, 2017)

Did anybody get Pastel Goth? I am loving it a lot more than I thought I would! Here's some pics...







That second shade, Clementine, is SO pretty and unique. It's like a muted coral/salmon color and out of all the shadows I own, I definitely don't have one close to that color!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 13, 2017)

Any darker skinned members have this palette. I'm worried it maybe a bit ashy.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jan 14, 2017)

i am totally not interested in that pastel palette!! I've already had a That's So Raven future flash of how i'd look crazy in it lol.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Jan 14, 2017)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Did anybody get Pastel Goth? I am loving it a lot more than I thought I would! Here's some pics...
> View attachment 58164
> View attachment 58165
> View attachment 58166
> ...



I'm still waiting for mine to arrive.  But, I'm excited : )  It looks like more of a matte watercolor palette because the colors are sheer.  I'm hoping to use them as transition shades because I like excessively bright colors on the lids.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 14, 2017)

Yeah I like that they're super buildable. You can use them really lightly, or build them till they're super pigmented. Plus, when you use them over a white base they pop even more.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 19, 2017)

See, I've already forgotten about it!  LOL 





Prettypackages said:


> that is too much work to remember to check to see what is being released and when.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 19, 2017)

good idea!





LV2EVOLVE said:


> I'm still waiting for mine to arrive.  But, I'm excited : )  It looks like more of a matte watercolor palette because the colors are sheer.  I'm hoping to use them as transition shades because I like excessively bright colors on the lids.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 21, 2017)

Instagram

The new nudes for KVD's liquid lipsticks. I'm on a low buy, but I think I need Ophelia and Ludwig


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Jan 21, 2017)

Has anyone tried the KVD Tattoo Brow precision eyebrow pen?


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm trying to do a serious low buy/use it up this year and these are so tempting! I'll probably get a few when a discount rolls around if they're out.

my list right now:
miss argentina
traviesa
hyper hyper
orale (this kinda looks similar to LC squash though)
Dagger
Woolf
Roxy
K-Dub
Rubens


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 21, 2017)

PrettyTwisted said:


> Has anyone tried the KVD Tattoo Brow precision eyebrow pen?



I have it! It's pretty nice for when I'm in a rush, I just quickly fill in a few strokes with the tip of it. It's suuuuper fine tipped so it isn't great for fully filling in brows. It's pretty much the same think as her Tattoo Liner, just in brown (or whatever shade you end up getting) lol


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 25, 2017)

Ludwig and Ophelia were delivered today. They both swatches very nicely on my hand - I'm not sure if I like them on my lips. I need to try them when I have makeup on otherwise they wash me out. I have almost no pigment in my lips and have a feeling these would look better on pigmented lips.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 1, 2017)

Kat Von D everlasting lip liners launching In April


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 2, 2017)

While I will wear just about any color of eyeliner I honestly think I have just about every lip liner I will ever need. Unless a color is very unique I think I will be skipping these.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 11, 2017)

*New Everlasting Lip Liner ~ $18 ~ Permanent*




(promo pics from temptalia)


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 11, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *New Everlasting Lip Liner ~ $18 ~ Permanent*
> View attachment 59724
> View attachment 59725
> View attachment 59726
> ...



So pretty. However I am pressed to remember the last time I used a liner that wasn't MAC Nightmoth, Cork or Vino. Who knows maybe this will push me over the edge.


----------



## fur4elise (May 23, 2017)

*DAMN!!! Just when I think I am satisfied with my eye shadow stash, Kat has to go and do this!*



(kvd instagram)

*Light & Shade Glimmer Palette coming in July ! I love my matte L& S palette...having hit several pans! I won't be able to say no to this!*


----------



## Audrey C (May 23, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *DAMN!!! Just when I think I am satisfied with my eye shadow stash, Kat has to go and do this!*
> 
> View attachment 60215
> 
> ...



I only have Monarch, but I love KVD eyeshadows. They're like butter and sooo pigmented. I might have to get this, unless Glimmer is code for glitter. I have no time for high maintenance glittery shades and fallout. If it won't stay with UDPP, I don't buy it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 23, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *DAMN!!! Just when I think I am satisfied with my eye shadow stash, Kat has to go and do this!*
> 
> View attachment 60215
> 
> ...


I want this! I want this!!! If its the foiled shimmery goodness that I'm envisioning let me at it. Gimmie!


----------



## fur4elise (May 23, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> I want this! I want this!!! If its the foiled shimmery goodness that I'm envisioning let me at it. Gimmie!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 23, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 60227



Gimmie this gif too!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (May 25, 2017)

I am REALLY lookin forward to this Lolita blush!! And crossing fingers it's not like those fail of a duo blushes she had out. I liked the Morticia + Gomez but it was such a bytch to blend!! Ugh!!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 29, 2017)

KiKi Kontour said:


> I am REALLY lookin forward to this Lolita blush!! And crossing fingers it's not like those fail of a duo blushes she had out. I liked the Morticia + Gomez but it was such a bytch to blend!! Ugh!!



I'm really excited about the Lolita Cheek and Eye Blush as well! To be honest, this is the most I've been excited about a blush in a long time, lol. Unfortunately, it's supposed to only be available for a "limited time," so I'll most likely be grabbing two for now and hope that it becomes permanent like many other "limited edition" items tend to.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 6, 2017)

The Lolita Eyeshadow and Blush is up on Sephora's website! I just bought two (one to solely use as an eyeshadow and the other to use as a blush)!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jun 7, 2017)

I had already been stalkin Sephora site since Mon cuz I know how they normally end up with a "glitch" or release em early. Came to work yesterday at 7a n VOILA!!! made sure I hurried to order it cuz I already KNEW if I waited til after lunch it would be a goner lol. This is the one blush shade I am totally here n excited for **twerks profusely** I wonder how it compares to that shade in Melt's Dark Matter stack tho...


----------



## MaryJane (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm really disappointed in the Lolita eye and cheek blush. The color is as described but on me it looks dirty. I found it really hard to blend, especially ont the eye. It's going back and I'm gettign a Nars liquid blush.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 9, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> I'm really disappointed in the Lolita eye and cheek blush. The color is as described but on me it looks dirty. I found it really hard to blend, especially ont the eye. It's going back and I'm gettign a Nars liquid blush.



I just received mine today and can't test the wear of it b/c I currently have other makeup on, but wow, it feels so stiff and dry.


----------



## Kaidan (Jun 16, 2017)

I went today to buy the Lolita eyeshadow+blush, but it was sold out during yesterday's store release. I did get to play with the tester and I agree with everyone that mentions that it's  troubling to blend. I cant say if it was stiff to touch because the tester was used a lot, however, it swatched really patchy on me and I didn't like that it was smaller than the metallic eyeshadow singles. I'm leaning towards a skip for this, but I have my eyes on the glimmer palette.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 17, 2017)

Kaidan said:


> I went today to buy the Lolita eyeshadow+blush, but it was sold out during yesterday's store release. I did get to play with the tester and I agree with everyone that mentions that it's  troubling to blend. I cant say if it was stiff to touch because the tester was used a lot, however, it swatched really patchy on me and I didn't like that it was smaller than the metallic eyeshadow singles. I'm leaning towards a skip for this, but I have my eyes on the glimmer palette.



I was surprised when I applied mine as a blush b/c it swatched so horribly, but it actually went on nicely.  I haven't tried it on the eyes.  I'll use it solely as a blush.


----------



## filio (Jun 17, 2017)

Im loving  the Lolita blush eyeshadow. It swatched patchy but on the skin it looked great also works as a good transition shade for me


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 11, 2017)

*


Now available at Sephora! 

Well...I am glad I was messing about in my stash this morning! While I love the look of this and use the original matte L&S on the daily, I most definitely do not need it! Totally dupabable...and reminds me I need to use my NARS Loaded just a bit more! 

eta: I caved and bought it!  Go on Kat! Take all my damn money...Give me all the Glimmer...*


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 29, 2017)

In celebration of National Lipstick Day, all Studded Kiss lipsticks are marked down to $15 (normally $21 each) for today only on the Kat Von D website. Use code FREESHIP to get free shipping with no purchase amount and the code FREELIPSTICK for a free mini of the Everlasting Liquid Lipstick shade Nahz Fur Atoo (you can use more than one code per order so these are stackable. 

Since I already ordered a couple of lipsticks earlier today from Anastasia Beverly Hills website as they had a buy 2 get 1 free deal, I limited myself to only buying two backups of the shade Cathedral as it's my favorite shade in the Studded Kiss line.


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 3, 2017)

*Oooooooooh! 
Kat Von D Everlasting Glimmer Veil - **August 22nd*





*From katvondbeauty.com:

...The ultimate liquid lipstick to fuel your glimmer obsession...Experience Gel Cushion Comfort—glimmer crystals that are coated in gel to ensure even application and effortless glide. This innovative liquid stain base is packed with iridescent micro-pearls and reflective mirror-crystals for 3 layers of mesmerizing dimension.

The description alone is seductive...I could see a few of these swiped over matte liquid lipstick...I am loving quite a few of the shades!*


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 5, 2017)

I'm all about a matte lip. I don't care for the attention that shimmers or gloss brings to my already full lips. That said I want all of the purple shades I see here. I will use them as strategic toppers.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 8, 2017)

Televator, you will be mine...


----------



## Cake Face (Aug 11, 2017)

Definitely going for Wizard


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 10, 2017)

*Kat Von D Everlasting Glimmer Veil

From L-R
Thunderstruck, Rocker, Dazzle

I chose Rocker to wear as a topper or by itself. The reds are pigmented. When I went to remove the swatches, Dazzle left a hard to remove red stain...*


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 19, 2017)

*Holiday Stuffs (on Sephora now)

Everlasting Mini Liquid Lipstick Set ~$49.00
*

*
Madrid (warm redwood)
Witches (pitch black)
Damned (black cherry)
Hawkwind (nude sienna)
Sanctuary (cool sepia)
Ludwig (tawny rose)
Lovecraft (mauve pink nude)
Exorcism (ripe blackberry)

Saint & Sinner Eyeshadow Palette ~ $62.00

*


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 19, 2017)

I don't need the new palette but i bought it. I have a serious make-up addiction. KVD holiday palettes are always well done.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 16, 2017)

I wanted the upcoming Metal Crush highlighter palette to be an eyeshadow palette instead.  I want more & more colors of the metal crush eyeshadows and a full palette of them and only them. Totally realistic, I think.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 17, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I wanted the upcoming Metal Crush highlighter palette to be an eyeshadow palette instead.  I want more & more colors of the metal crush eyeshadows and a full palette of them and only them. Totally realistic, I think.


*
Dang dang! I have a set quotient of highlighters I was going to allow myself...and I thought I had my highlighters picked out. I may need to sit on things until this gets released. Dang dang! 

**KVD Metal Crush*


----------



## Shars (Oct 17, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I wanted the upcoming Metal Crush highlighter palette to be an eyeshadow palette instead.  *I want more & more colors of the metal crush eyeshadows and a full palette of them and only them*. Totally realistic, I think.



Mee too!! I love the one from last year but it's so darn heavy lol.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 26, 2017)

Kat von d is launching 3 new brow products this spring.
Pictured is her Super Brow, a pomade!
Signature brow, a precision brow pencil!
Brow Struck a reflective brow powder!


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 26, 2017)

Looks like she's going to have a few good ashy shades in there, too, along with some more fun colours.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi

I've never bought this brand because I didn't care too much for KVD but I need to do some Googling


----------



## Miradan (Nov 13, 2017)

Hey all -- any idea if/when the Studded Kiss lipsticks are being replaced? I know they've been on deep sale for a while, and Sephora just flat out removed all the ones that are out of stock.


----------



## mac_aiken (Nov 13, 2017)

Miradan said:


> Hey all -- any idea if/when the Studded Kiss lipsticks are being replaced? I know they've been on deep sale for a while, and Sephora just flat out removed all the ones that are out of stock.


There will be a new formula introduced in January is what I was told. No idea if this means new colors, bringing back the old or a combination of both.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 14, 2017)

*KVD LE Metal Crush Extreme Highlighter Palette ~ $36 
Sephora VIBR - Nov 21st, Nov 23rd for everyone else


Gammaray- Prismatic peach with pink and gold crystals

Helix - Ethereal opal with gold and silver crystals

Roseshock - Pearlescent pink with lavender and pink crystals

*(temptalia)


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Nov 14, 2017)

I can't wait for the Metal Crush palette - I've been dyingggg for her to finally do highlighters.

And omg those brow pomades - so excited that there's so many colors!


----------



## Shars (Nov 15, 2017)

*pounds fist on table and shouts* We want a metal crush shadow palette! We want a metal crush shadow palette! *ends rant*


----------



## boschicka (Nov 15, 2017)

Shars said:


> *pounds fist on table and shouts* We want a metal crush shadow palette! We want a metal crush shadow palette! *ends rant*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 16, 2017)

New info from Kat Von D


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 20, 2017)

*LE Metal Matte Mini Palette ~ $39
Launches 12/12
*


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 20, 2017)

mac_aiken said:


> There will be a new formula introduced in January is what I was told. No idea if this means new colors, bringing back the old or a combination of both.



I really hope they release the previously existing shades because I loved Motorhead and Homegirl. I just found the Studded Kiss formula way too drying.


----------



## Shars (Nov 22, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 62403
> 
> *LE Metal Matte Mini Palette ~ $39
> Launches 12/12
> *



Interesting.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 22, 2017)

Shars said:


> Interesting.



*Too many palettes...Not enough money...Holi-Daze are coming
**What is a beauty junkie to do...Choices, choices...*


----------



## Shars (Nov 22, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Too many palettes...Not enough money...Holi-Daze are coming
> **What is a beauty junkie to do...Choices, choices...*



Just compared this with last year's.... apart from Raw Power, Doce and Thunderstruck these are all repeats from last year's palette.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 22, 2017)

Shars said:


> Just compared this with last year's.... apart from Raw Power, Doce and Thunderstruck these are all repeats from last year's palette.



*I noted that early on...If one does not have last year's full size it is a nice little starter palette..
*


----------



## Shars (Nov 22, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *I noted that early on...If one does not have last year's full size it is a nice little starter palette..
> *



For sure! They're two of Kat Von D's best eyeshadow formulas and the price is good.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 27, 2017)

As her old Studded Kiss formula gets phased out...peep the newness!

New formula, same packaging & some new shades


----------



## Miradan (Nov 27, 2017)

Dolly Snow said:


> As her old Studded Kiss formula gets phased out...peep the newness!
> 
> New formula, same packaging & some new shades
> 
> View attachment 62485



Please may this be less drying than the current version!! I really want to try it, but need at least a little creaminess.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 18, 2018)

*[url]https://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-kat-von-d-studded-kiss-creme-lipsticks-photos-swatches/#more-324870*[/URL]

*
I was late to the party on the old formula...which funny enough, I bought a few tubes as they were being phased out and like them.
So now the new formula is coming out. I'd like to add Gold Blooded and Underage Red to my red stash *


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 18, 2018)

I want to get the Basketcase liner but this brand just gives me a skeevy vibe. Thinking on it.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 18, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> I want to get the Basketcase liner but this brand just gives me a skeevy vibe. Thinking on it.



*I can understand the skeevy feeling. I get that with many of the  "influencers." At one point Kat was best buddies with Jeffree who used to be best buddies with Manny MUA...all of whom I find to be skeevy. 

I do like her original Light & Shade e/s palette & Tattoo Liner in addition to the lippies. I also have her double ended face brush & concealer brush. They are all solid products.*


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 18, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> I want to get the Basketcase liner but this brand just gives me a skeevy vibe. Thinking on it.


Actually just bought this since I killed two liners this week! I like how it looks kajal-like.  I use and love the Tattoo liners.  I also bought a couple liquid lips and a regular lip during a weekly wow sale.  No complaints.  Don’t care much about KVD as a person.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 19, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *I can understand the skeevy feeling. I get that with many of the  "influencers." At one point Kat was best buddies with Jeffree who used to be best buddies with Manny MUA...all of whom I find to be skeevy.
> 
> I do like her original Light & Shade e/s palette & Tattoo Liner in addition to the lippies. I also have her double ended face brush & concealer brush. They are all solid products.*



I hear ya!



GreenEyedAllie said:


> Actually just bought this since I killed two liners this week! I like how it looks kajal-like.  I use and love the Tattoo liners.  I also bought a couple liquid lips and a regular lip during a weekly wow sale.  No complaints.  Don’t care much about KVD as a person.



Hope you like it!
Only considering it because of Billie Joe, and that he's supposed to be giving his proceeds to the ACLU


----------



## Shars (Mar 5, 2018)

Cross posting from an post in the Sephora thread:

KVD's metal crush eyeshadows which normally retail for $21 are on sale on both Sephora's website and KVD's website for $13. A lot of them are (temporarily?) out of stock on Sephora's website but in stock on KVD's website. Additionally, there's 20% off sitewide on the KVD website and free shipping over $50. I won't tell how many I bought  Also.... Ebates is 8% for the KVD site today


----------



## boschicka (Mar 5, 2018)

Shars said:


> Cross posting from an post in the Sephora thread:
> 
> KVD's metal crush eyeshadows which normally retail for $21 are on sale on both Sephora's website and KVD's website for $13. A lot of them are (temporarily?) out of stock on Sephora's website but in stock on KVD's website. Additionally, there's 20% off sitewide on the KVD website and free shipping over $50. I won't tell how many I bought  Also.... Ebates is 8% for the KVD site today



I love the metal crush shadows! Had most of the more neutral colors, so I purchased Iggy from KVD and Danzig from Sephora.
Time to consider the reformulated lipsticks...


----------



## Shars (Mar 6, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I love the metal crush shadows! Had most of the more neutral colors, so I purchased Iggy from KVD and Danzig from Sephora.
> Time to consider the reformulated lipsticks...



I have a lot of purples like Danzig already so I didn't bother to get that one. I got most of the others though. I wish she had a straight up metallic yellow though. Thrasher doesn't quite cut it for the look I envision in my mind.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 6, 2018)

Shars said:


> I have a lot of purples like Danzig already so I didn't bother to get that one. I got most of the others though. I wish she had a straight up metallic yellow though. Thrasher doesn't quite cut it for the look I envision in my mind.


----------

